# Storia banale, confusione totale: mi date una mano a uscirne?



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.

COME SE NE ESCE???? mi lanciate un salvagente...due braccioli..un remo...qualcosa per uscire da questo mare di inquietudine???? GRAZIE!


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


cambia manico


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

ciao mora, che a Roma sarebbe "ah moraaa" scherzo, sdrammatizziamo..

avrei tante domande. in primis, hai detto che sei sposata da poco... sempre stato spento tuo marito? state insieme da molto? raccontaci qualcosa in più...

su di lui.. tornerà..non tornerà.. no so. a naso mi verrebbe da dire che sta rigando dritto per salvare il suo matrimonio, e che quindi tiene a sua moglie, ma io non sono granchè esperta di relazioni extraconiugali


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cambia manico


... carissimo, c'ho pensato anche io. Morto un papa se ne fa un'altro mi diceva sempre la mia saggia nonna! Ma mi domandavo se c'erano ANCHE altre strade per uscirne. Insomma questo "ovo sodo" me lo porto sullo stomaco da due mesi e mi sto scocciando..ecco..Non sono abituata a struggermi per un'uomo e non voglio iniziare a 32 anni!


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Posso risponderti io, prima che mi massacrino...:carneval:
Due mesi di silenzio sono veramente TANTI.
Tu inizia con le piccole cose a dimenticarlo, se non l'hai già fatto. No contact (e quello già c'è mi pare) ma anche cancella i suoi numeri dalla rubrica etc...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cambia manico



Sintetico. Forse un pelo asciutto. Ma hai ragione. E lascia pure campare il marito che non è cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Posso risponderti io, prima che mi massacrino...:carneval:
> Due mesi di silenzio sono veramente TANTI.
> Tu inizia con le piccole cose a dimenticarlo, se non l'hai già fatto. No contact (e quello già c'è mi pare) ma anche cancella i suoi numeri dalla rubrica etc...



Tu mi raccomando guida piano.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Pure Mora di Torino...

Mmmmm...ma con sto tizio ci hai fatto solo petting spinto?!

Chiedo.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure Mora di Torino...
> 
> Mmmmm...ma con sto tizio ci hai fatto solo petting spinto?!
> 
> Chiedo.


l'amante è di Roma... dice...


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao mora, che a Roma sarebbe "ah moraaa" scherzo, sdrammatizziamo..
> 
> avrei tante domande. in primis, hai detto che sei sposata da poco... sempre stato spento tuo marito? state insieme da molto? raccontaci qualcosa in più...
> 
> su di lui.. tornerà..non tornerà.. no so. a naso mi verrebbe da dire che sta rigando dritto per salvare il suo matrimonio, e che quindi ci tiene. ma io non sono granchè esperta di relazioni extraconiugali


Ciao Banshee, grazie della risposta! Dunque, per risponderti direi che ahimè sì, mio marito è sempre stato il classico tipo "fin troppo tranquillo" mentre io sono sempre stata quella che aveva bisogno di passione ed emozioni forti. Per capirci: tra i due quella che lo farebbe anche tutti i giorni sono io, lui dice che "non c'è mica solo quello" (...eeeepppperò c'è anche quallo accipicchia!). Quanto all'altro credo anche io che stia rigando dritto. Non capisco solo perchè sperticarsi in dichiarazioni di amore e sentimento nei miei confronti nel momento in cui ha deciso di chiudere, specie dal momento che non le ho mai nè chieste nè pretese. Bho..se mi avesse detto "amo mia moglie voglio salvare il mio matrimonio" forse non sarei impantanata alla ricerca dei famosi braccioli..chissà!


----------



## Fantastica (3 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuta, mora83.

L'hai conosciuto poco. Potrebbe anche essere un seriale, che ne sai?
Per dimenticarlo, la strada migliore è quella della demolizione. Pensa a tutte le cose che già durante questa avventura non ti convincevano di lui. Ce ne sono di sicuro.
Soprattutto, mi pare decisivo un fatto: uno che sparisce così continuando ad avere un sacco di occasioni per continuare a vederti senza destare sospetti (perché le condizioni oggettive sono rimaste identiche) non ha paura della moglie, ma era stanco di te. Guardala così, e vedrai che ti passa all'istante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'amante è di Roma... dice...



Poi ci si lamenta del traffico. Ma la logistica di ste cose chi la organizza?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


Ciao Mora, benvenuta. Non sono brava a dare consiglia ma penso se ne esca aspettando che passi ancora del tempo, cosicché tutto verrà ridimensionato.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ... carissimo, c'ho pensato anche io. Morto un papa se ne fa un'altro mi diceva sempre la mia saggia nonna! Ma mi domandavo se c'erano ANCHE altre strade per uscirne. Insomma questo "ovo sodo" me lo porto sullo stomaco da due mesi e mi sto scocciando..ecco..Non sono abituata a struggermi per un'uomo e non voglio iniziare a 32 anni!


se sono le sensazioni di sentirti bellissima,sensuale,desiderata,anche troia (absit iniuria verbis) a mancarti, allora temo che non ci siano altre strade.

l'unica altra via è capire perchè tuo marito non ti vede come femmina.   se è sempre stato così.  se si è pantofolanizzato dopo le nozze.    se è successo qualcosa che possa averlo fatto spegnere.

insomma,preso atto che il tipo romano ormai dev'essere storia per te,cerca di capire cosa ti manca nel tuo matrimonio per eserlo andato a cercare altrove.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure Mora di Torino...
> 
> Mmmmm...ma con sto tizio ci hai fatto solo petting spinto?!
> 
> Chiedo.


No, dopo infinite chicchere alla prima occasione siamo passati dritti "ai fatti"...e da lì abbiamo proseguito con chicchere&fatti...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'amante è di Roma... dice...


Tutti gli amanti portano a Roma...o a Milano o a Torino!
Che vuol dire Roma!? Anche con un altro nome avrebbe gli stessi odori e sapori e le stesse bellezze...
Torino...città magica.
Torino...città bellissima.
Torino...ricordo piacevolmente la stazione in orario notturno.
O forse era Roma!?
O forse Milano?!
O forse i crauti di ieri sera m'hanno un po' imbarazzata!?


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee, grazie della risposta! Dunque, per risponderti direi che ahimè sì, mio marito è sempre stato il classico tipo "fin troppo tranquillo" mentre io sono sempre stata quella che aveva bisogno di passione ed emozioni forti. Per capirci: tra i due quella che lo farebbe anche tutti i giorni sono io, lui dice che "non c'è mica solo quello" (...eeeepppperò c'è anche quallo accipicchia!). Quanto all'altro credo anche io che stia rigando dritto. Non capisco solo perchè sperticarsi in dichiarazioni di amore e sentimento nei miei confronti nel momento in cui ha deciso di chiudere, specie dal momento che non le ho mai nè chieste nè pretese. Bho..se mi avesse detto "amo mia moglie voglio salvare il mio matrimonio" forse non sarei impantanata alla ricerca dei famosi braccioli..chissà!


perchè per tenere agganciata una che sta a 700 km da te,usi le armi improprie.   semplice strategia.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi ci si lamenta del traffico. Ma la logistica di ste cose chi la organizza?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: avranno fatto a metà strada, tipo piazzola di sosta sull A1 altezza Serra di Sopra


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutti gli amanti portano a Roma...o a Milano o a Torino!
> Che vuol dire Roma!? Anche con un altro nome avrebbe gli stessi odori e sapori e le stesse bellezze...
> Torino...città magica.
> Torino...città bellissima.
> ...


o forse la birra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che poi mora è l'anagramma di Roma!! che a sua volta è l'anagramma di amor!

è tutto collegato!!


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutti gli amanti portano a Roma...o a Milano o a Torino!
> Che vuol dire Roma!? Anche con un altro nome avrebbe gli stessi odori e sapori e le stesse bellezze...
> Torino...città magica.
> Torino...città bellissima.
> ...



OH sì te le confermo! Torino è sublime! non la lascerei per niente al mondo...nemmeno per il migliore degli amanti romani


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> o forse la birra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che poi mora è l'anagramma di Roma!! che a sua volta è l'anagramma di amor!
> 
> è tutto collegato!!


oddio non c'avevo fatto caso......


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> OH sì te le confermo! Torino è sublime! non la lascerei per niente al mondo...nemmeno per il migliore degli amanti romani


aspetta tu sei di Torino?? ma allora inizia a uscire con il nostro Ingenuo!!!

tradinet come Marta Flavi


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> o forse la birra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che poi mora è l'anagramma di Roma!! che a sua volta è l'anagramma di amor!
> 
> è tutto collegato!!


Vedi vedi!?!??!
E che dire dell'83?! 'o Maletiempo...

Oscuro prevede tempeste di siluri in turgida carne umana per il torinese, ma qui per AmorRoma le tempeste le prevedo io! Tempeste di fulgide spade roventi che puntano direttamente infrachiappa!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta tu sei di Torino?? ma allora inizia a uscire con il nostro Ingenuo!!!
> 
> tradinet come Marta Flavi


Marta Flavi :rotfl: ammazza chi rispolveri


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè per tenere agganciata una che sta a 700 km da te,usi le armi improprie.   semplice strategia.


e mi sta bene NEL MENTRE della relazione. Ma quando chiudi??? perchè mai dirmi che sono "la sola persona che hai amato incondizionatamente" mentre mi scrivi che è finita???...scusa ma "sta strategia" non mi è chiara. Che poi sono sempre stata molto sulle mie, mica gli ho mai chiesto di cambiare vita per me. è sempre stato lui a fantasticare di viaggi e fughe e corse in giro per l'italia solo per vedermi e pranzare con me! BHo. Ma passerà...(e vi etdierò con qualche altra chicca!!!:carneval


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> OH sì te le confermo! Torino è sublime! non la lascerei per niente al mondo...nemmeno per il migliore degli amanti romani



Che senso ha sposarsi senza passione e ritrovarsi a 32 anni a struggersi per un amante sposato che ti molla appena la moglie intuisce qualcosa.
A me sembra volersi impegnare per rendere la propria vita una schifezza.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi vedi!?!??!
> E che dire dell'83?! 'o Maletiempo...
> 
> Oscuro prevede tempeste di siluri in turgida carne umana per il torinese, ma qui per AmorRoma le tempeste le prevedo io! Tempeste di fulgide spade roventi che puntano direttamente infrachiappa!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:mago: vedo, prevedo e stravedo!

mo ve piazzo na tenda a piazza Navona a Natale.... il Mago Oscuro e la Strega Nicka - per previsione meteANALogiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta tu sei di Torino?? ma allora inizia a uscire con il nostro Ingenuo!!!
> 
> tradinet come Marta Flavi


:up::up::up:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure Mora di Torino...
> 
> Mmmmm...ma con sto tizio ci hai fatto solo petting spinto?!
> 
> Chiedo.


:carneval:
'stardi... :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :mago: vedo, prevedo e stravedo!
> 
> mo ve piazzo na tenda a piazza Navona a Natale.... il Mago Oscuro e la Strega Nicka - per previsione meteANALogiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bello bello!!! Mi ci faccio i soldi!!!! Brava!!!


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 'stardi... :sonar:


daje Ingy che stai entrando nel clima tradi :rotfl::up:


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che senso ha sposarsi senza passione e ritrovarsi a 32 anni a struggersi per un amante sposato che ti molla appena la moglie intuisce qualcosa.
> A me sembra volersi impegnare per rendere la propria vita una schifezza.


Ciao Brunetta! eccc'hai ragione anche te, non lo nego! ammetto di non essere particolarmente "orgogliosa" della situazione. Provo a non piangermi addosso, provo a svegliare il marito e a godermi quello che la vita offre....non so se è la strada giusta..ma ci provo!


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello bello!!! Mi ci faccio i soldi!!!! Brava!!!


io e Matty assistenti, voglio la divisa da Apprendista Stregone


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


Ma con tuo marito che ci stai a fare?


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Benvenuta, mora83.
> 
> L'hai conosciuto poco. Potrebbe anche essere un seriale, che ne sai?
> Per dimenticarlo, la strada migliore è quella della demolizione. Pensa a tutte le cose che già durante questa avventura non ti convincevano di lui. Ce ne sono di sicuro.
> Soprattutto, mi pare decisivo un fatto: uno che sparisce così continuando ad avere un sacco di occasioni per continuare a vederti senza destare sospetti (perché le condizioni oggettive sono rimaste identiche) non ha paura della moglie, ma era stanco di te. Guardala così, e vedrai che ti passa all'istante.


ti ringrazio! in effetti la demolizione seria e completa non l'ho ancora fatta: ci proverò, e vediamo come và!


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> daje Ingy che stai entrando nel clima tradi :rotfl::up:


Grazie.
Mi avete fatto prima incazzare ma poi ridere...:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma con tuo marito che ci stai a fare?



Vive a Torino, pare. Cosa alla quale non rinuncerebbe. 32 anni e tempo da perdere.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> e mi sta bene NEL MENTRE della relazione. Ma quando chiudi??? perchè mai dirmi che sono "la sola persona che hai amato incondizionatamente" mentre mi scrivi che è finita???...scusa ma "sta strategia" non mi è chiara. Che poi sono sempre stata molto sulle mie, mica gli ho mai chiesto di cambiare vita per me. è sempre stato lui a fantasticare di viaggi e fughe e corse in giro per l'italia solo per vedermi e pranzare con me! BHo. Ma passerà...(e vi etdierò con qualche altra chicca!!!:carneval


si vede che fare sesso con te era bellissimo,per lui.   e quando si trova il leccalecca giusto,dura mollarlo.

se vuoi iniziare il lavoro di demolizione della persona,parti da qui.   sicuramente non era un genio della doppia vita, visto che se vi siete conosciuti a marzo e sono già 2 mesi che non si fa vivo, vuol dire che ha lasciato più indizi che paia di calzini sporchi in giro per casa.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vive a Torino, pare. Cosa alla quale non rinuncerebbe. 32 anni e tempo da perdere.


sui primi tre assunti direi che ci sei. Sul tempo da perdere, in verità ben poco...cosa che aumenta di molto questo senso di inquietudine. Ma avere qualcuno con cui confrontarsi seppur virtualmente aiuta a focalizzare. Quindi Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :mago: vedo, prevedo e stravedo!
> 
> mo ve piazzo na tenda a piazza Navona a Natale.... il Mago Oscuro e la Strega Nicka - per previsione meteANALogiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Bene così mio marito arrotonda :rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che fare sesso con te era bellissimo,per lui.   e quando si trova il leccalecca giusto,dura mollarlo.
> 
> se vuoi iniziare il lavoro di demolizione della persona,parti da qui.   sicuramente non era un genio della doppia vita, visto che se vi siete conosciuti a marzo e sono già 2 mesi che non si fa vivo, vuol dire che ha lasciato più indizi che paia di calzini sporchi in giro per casa.


Già...in effetti l'unica cosa che attualmente me lo fa "demolire facile" è che è stato davvero un POLLO: aveva tutte le condizioni perfette per non farsi beccare e invece...due volte in 3 mesi...ecchecavolo allora sei gnugnu!!:carneval: Ne troverò uno più furbo la prossima volta, lo giuro solennemente!


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> sui primi tre assunti direi che ci sei. Sul tempo da perdere, in verità ben poco...cosa che aumenta di molto questo senso di inquietudine. Ma avere qualcuno con cui confrontarsi seppur virtualmente aiuta a focalizzare. Quindi Grazie.


Ma il tuo marito lo sveglieresti tradendolo?


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Posso risponderti io, prima che mi massacrino...:carneval:
> Due mesi di silenzio sono veramente TANTI.
> Tu inizia con le piccole cose a dimenticarlo, se non l'hai già fatto. No contact (e quello già c'è mi pare) ma anche cancella i suoi numeri dalla rubrica etc...


Grazie. consigli pratici...ne ho sempre bisogno! Ok, allora inizio: cancello anche il numero (tutte le mail già fatto!) e magari me ne vado al valentino a bere una birra liberatoria dopo il lavoro :up: ..che abbia inizio la DEMOLIZIONE e speriamo serva!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. *Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.*
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...



benvenuta! mi sei simpatica, Morettina83 

non so se ricordi le parole di una famosa canzone che vinse pure sanremo: 
"cosa ti manca, cosa non hai...
cos'è che insegui se non lo sai..."

per l'adrenalina c'è gardaland
la passione e la situazione puoi ricrearle infinite volte con tanti uomini diversi, basta che ti metti all'opera con solerzia invece di rimanere impantanata come una foca: due mesi sono già tanti!
Se invece a farti riflettere sono le domande: perché nel mio matrimonio non c'è passione? perchè è già finita la spinta che dovrebbe farlo volare alto? c'è mai stata quella spinta? ....in due mesi ti si sono mai presentate?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Già...in effetti l'unica cosa che attualmente me lo fa "demolire facile" è che è stato davvero un POLLO: aveva tutte le condizioni perfette per non farsi beccare e invece...due volte in 3 mesi...ecchecavolo allora sei gnugnu!!:carneval: Ne troverò uno più furbo la prossima volta, lo giuro solennemente!


Tu invece sei furba. Ripeto: ma che vita vuoi vivere? Che donna vuoi essere?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


Allora, a tradire hai imparato, e credo questo sia palese, sbaglio? 
Ma tradire ed essere lasciata dall'amante ti turba e ti rende inquieta. sbaglio? 
A fottertene dei sentimenti di tuo marito ma non di un bel cazzo che da passione NO. 


Quindi secondo me dovresti usare lo stesso metro di sentimenti che usi per quel cornuto di tuo marito, cioè fregartene anche dell'amante. E, trovartene un altro.

Benvenuta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuta! mi sei simpatica, Morettina83 non so se ricordi le parole di una famosa canzone che vinse pure sanremo: "cosa ti manca, cosa non hai...cos'è che insegui se non lo sai..."per l'adrenalina c'è gardalandla passione e la situazione puoi ricrearle infinite volte con tanti uomini diversi, basta che ti metti all'opera con solerzia invece di rimanere impantanata come una foca: due mesi sono già tanti!Se invece a farti riflettere sono le domande: perché nel mio matrimonio non c'è passione? perchè è già finita la spinta che dovrebbe farlo volare alto? c'è mai stata quella spinta? ....in due mesi ti si sono mai presentate?


...se la tua corsa finisse quii forse sarebbe meglio così.ma se afferri un'idea e ne segui la scia...Una idea eh!


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il tuo marito lo sveglieresti tradendolo?


ok, entriamo in un campo minato e verrò massacrata, lo so...ma provo ugualmente a dare il mio punti di vista.
Con mio marito le ho provate tutte: parlare, provocare, ri-parlare, fare la sexy, fare la mogliettina..tutto. Semplicemnete (si fa per dire!) la sua versione dei fatti è che "gli va bene così", ossia farlo anche solo 1 volta al mese. Peccato che io così non mi sento donna e sto decisamente male, come persona, come femmina, come donna. Ho "quasi sperato" avesse un'altra e invece niente di niente...! Io sto accumulando una quantità di stress e frustrazione preoccupante e quindi ingenuamente la fuga in una relazione extra mi aveva allentato tutta questa pressione. Non nego che la questione dell'intimità nel mio matrimonio resta irrisolta....ma immagino sia discussione ben più delicata. Si accettano consigli se qualcuno di voi si è mai trovato in una situazione simile!


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Grazie. consigli pratici...ne ho sempre bisogno! Ok, allora inizio: cancello anche il numero (tutte le mail già fatto!) e magari me ne vado al valentino a bere una birra liberatoria dopo il lavoro :up: ..che abbia inizio la DEMOLIZIONE e speriamo serva!!!


Hai fatto benissimo a cancellare tutte le mail, non ci sarebbe niente di più stupido che farsi beccare con il sorcio in bocca a relazione finita...
Poi dopo due mesi... aria nuova vita nuova


----------



## Circe (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


Ciao, io forse non sono la piu adatta a risponderti, ma sono in ferie e ho un po di tempo da dedicare al divano, quindi mi permetto di partecipare. Allora, io avevo un'amica che parlava proprio come te...che il sesso lo voleva fare tutti i giorni mentre suo marito diceva che c'era anche altro. Io la capivo, quando si lamentava di continuo del coniuge...e le dicevo sempre: sei giovane, se non sei felice, perché non lo lasci e ti rifai una vita? E lei "ma io gli voglio bene". Intanto faceva ginnastica e trovava l'adrenalina con mio marito. Ho dovuto scoprirli io per mettere fine a tutto...intanto il marito che era tanto tranquillo e apatico, messo in una situazione diversa si è timgalluzZito parecchio. Ti voglio solo dire: la noia scaturisce quando uno è sicuro dell'altro e lo da per scontato. L'adrenalina invece nasce dalla voglia di desiderare e avere qualcuno che appartiene ad un altro. Ma poi c'è il rischio che quando lo hai, dopo un po' ti sembra di ripetere il meccanismo del matrimonio....in tutto questo mi sa che usi gli altri come stampelle x tenere in piedi unatrimonio parzialmente inutile. Sei giovane...sai cosa ti consiglierei? Di lasciare tuo marito e trovarne


----------



## Circe (3 Agosto 2015)

Uno tutto tuo più compatibile. Nella vita si possono sposare le persone sbagliate....ma sè non si hanno figli si può facilmente rimediare...


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ok, entriamo in un campo minato e verrò massacrata, lo so...ma provo ugualmente a dare il mio punti di vista.
> Con mio marito le ho provate tutte: parlare, provocare, ri-parlare, fare la sexy, fare la mogliettina..tutto. Semplicemnete (si fa per dire!) la sua versione dei fatti è che "gli va bene così", ossia farlo anche solo 1 volta al mese. Peccato che io così non mi sento donna e sto decisamente male, come persona, come femmina, come donna. Ho "quasi sperato" avesse un'altra e invece niente di niente...! Io sto accumulando una quantità di stress e frustrazione preoccupante e quindi ingenuamente la fuga in una relazione extra mi aveva allentato tutta questa pressione. Non nego che la questione dell'intimità nel mio matrimonio resta irrisolta....ma immagino sia discussione ben più delicata. Si accettano consigli se qualcuno di voi si è mai trovato in una situazione simile!


tuo marito quanti anni ha?


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu invece sei furba. Ripeto: ma che vita vuoi vivere? Che donna vuoi essere?


Non mi considero ne furba, ne santa. Ma con molta più umiltà una persona in confusione. Sicuramente voglio essere una donna oltre che una moglie e ora come ora questo lato mi è negato. Posso sbagliare le modalità, ma non contratto sull'obiettivo finale.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Mi chiedo che cazzo ci si sposa a fare a volte...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao, io forse non sono la piu adatta a risponderti, *ma sono in ferie e ho un po di tempo da dedicare al divano, quindi mi permetto di partecipare*. Allora, io avevo un'amica che parlava proprio come te...che il sesso lo voleva fare tutti i giorni mentre suo marito diceva che c'era anche altro. Io la capivo, quando si lamentava di continuo del coniuge...e le dicevo sempre: sei giovane, se non sei felice, perché non lo lasci e ti rifai una vita? E lei "ma io gli voglio bene". Intanto faceva ginnastica e trovava l'adrenalina con mio marito. Ho dovuto scoprirli io per mettere fine a tutto...intanto il marito che era tanto tranquillo e apatico, messo in una situazione diversa si è timgalluzZito parecchio. Ti voglio solo dire: la noia scaturisce quando uno è sicuro dell'altro e lo da per scontato. L'adrenalina invece nasce dalla voglia di desiderare e avere qualcuno che appartiene ad un altro. Ma poi c'è il rischio che quando lo hai, dopo un po' ti sembra di ripetere il meccanismo del matrimonio....in tutto questo mi sa che usi gli altri come stampelle x tenere in piedi unatrimonio parzialmente inutile. Sei giovane...sai cosa ti consiglierei? Di lasciare tuo marito e trovarne


Tutto considerato potresti tranquillamente tornare a dormirci sul divano, non scomodarti.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Uno tutto tuo più compatibile. Nella vita si possono sposare le persone sbagliate....ma sè non si hanno figli si può facilmente rimediare...


Grazie Circe, il tuo commento è davvero saggio e prezioso. Non nego che l'eventualità di chiudere il mio matrimonio per incompatibilità c'è. e chissà che questa esperienza non possa indicarmi una via (per quanto stretta) per provare a salvarlo prima di voltare pagina.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tuo marito quanti anni ha?


...35....capisci???? 35 non 75!! che rabbia, non mi ci far pensare và!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Io vorrei capire quando una donna è donna. qualcuno me lo spiega?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Non mi considero ne furba, ne santa. Ma con molta più umiltà una persona in confusione. Sicuramente voglio essere una donna oltre che una moglie e ora come ora questo lato mi è negato. Posso sbagliare le modalità, ma non contratto sull'obiettivo finale.


Non hai capito la domanda. La riformulo: che tipo di persona, di genere femminile, vuoi essere? Quali valori vuoi incarnare nella tua vita? Quale vuoi che sia il tuo percorso di vita? Quale vuoi che sia il tuo contributo al mondo?Perché hai sposato tuo marito con il quale non c'è passione se questo aspetto pensi che sia importante per te?Pensi di risolvere questa carenza con una serie di amanti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che cazzo ci si sposa a fare a volte...



mah, a volte per i motivi meno scontati, tipo.....per poter accendere un mutuo
vuoi mettere l'adrenalina della rata mensile che ti insegue? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah, a volte per i motivi meno scontati, tipo.....per poter accendere un mutuo
> vuoi mettere l'adrenalina della rata mensile che ti insegue? :rotfl:


Non me ne parli signora mia...


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...



Sarei curioso di sapere cosa hai provato a fare per far ripartire il tuo matrimonio.....A volte bastano cose banali, meno di quello che si immagina. Tra le altre cose, un week-end tutto per voi, un tatuaggio, una tinta ed una nuova acconciatura. In fondo hai 32 anni, non ci sono praticamente limiti alla fantasia.  Ti vedo molto proiettata sul nuovo e pochissimo su quello che hai. Mi piace immaginare che dietro al suo silenzio, ci sia un tentativo di salvare il suo matrimonio. Capisco che sia molto più intrigante immaginarselo impegnato in improbabili acrobazie erotiche con donne differenti, ma a volte la verità è più banale di quello che sembra.....


----------



## Circe (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto considerato potresti tranquillamente tornare a dormirci sul divano, non scomodarti.


Invece ho tanto tempo da dedicarti caro Joey .....ah ah Prego divertiti pure a scrivere quello che ti pare


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ok, entriamo in un campo minato e verrò massacrata, lo so...ma provo ugualmente a dare il mio punti di vista.
> Con mio marito le ho provate tutte: parlare, provocare, ri-parlare, fare la sexy, fare la mogliettina..tutto. Semplicemnete (si fa per dire!) la sua versione dei fatti è che "gli va bene così", ossia farlo anche solo 1 volta al mese. Peccato che io così non mi sento donna e sto decisamente male, come persona, come femmina, come donna. Ho "quasi sperato" avesse un'altra e invece niente di niente...! Io sto accumulando una quantità di stress e frustrazione preoccupante e quindi ingenuamente la fuga in una relazione extra mi aveva allentato tutta questa pressione. Non nego che la questione dell'intimità nel mio matrimonio resta irrisolta....ma immagino sia discussione ben più delicata. Si accettano consigli se qualcuno di voi si è mai trovato in una situazione simile!


Non ti voglio massacrare.. Ma tuo marito prima era diverso? Più focoso?


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ...35....capisci???? 35 non 75!! che rabbia, non mi ci far pensare và!


ok,lui non è il tuo maschio e tu non 6 la sua femmina.   capita.    immagino che st'uomo,anche se non è il Toro che sogni, avrà avuto qualcosa in più degli altri,se te lo 6 sposato.

quindi: o lui è sempre stato così e tu pensavi,come troppe donne,che lo avresti cambiato

o lui prima non era così e un motivo ci sarà.    sicura di averlo indagato davvero a fondo?

detto qiesto, resta valido il primo consiglio.   cambia manico.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Invece ho tanto tempo da dedicarti caro Joey .....ah ah Prego divertiti pure a scrivere quello che ti pare


Che fai broccoli?  Ma guarda un po la circiuzza.! :rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ok, entriamo in un campo minato e verrò massacrata, lo so...ma provo ugualmente a dare il mio punti di vista.
> Con mio marito le ho provate tutte: parlare, provocare, ri-parlare, fare la sexy, fare la mogliettina..tutto. Semplicemnete (si fa per dire!) la sua versione dei fatti è che "gli va bene così", ossia farlo anche solo 1 volta al mese. Peccato che io così non mi sento donna e sto decisamente male, come persona, come femmina, come donna. Ho "quasi sperato" avesse un'altra e invece niente di niente...! Io sto accumulando una quantità di stress e frustrazione preoccupante e quindi ingenuamente la fuga in una relazione extra mi aveva allentato tutta questa pressione. Non nego che la questione dell'intimità nel mio matrimonio resta irrisolta....ma immagino sia discussione ben più delicata. Si accettano consigli se qualcuno di voi si è mai trovato in una situazione simile!


Beh alquanto anomalo come marito, a quell'età poi...
Mah!


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti voglio massacrare.. Ma tuo marito prima era diverso? Più focoso?


grazie della premessa....! Mio marito non è mai stato uno "focoso" ma diciamo che la passione c'era. Dopo il matrimonio si è accomodato e voilà, lui si è spento e io accumulo rabbia!


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che cazzo ci si sposa a fare a volte...


solo io noto diverse assonanze in questa storia di Mora83 con la situazione della nostra Toy?


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo io noto diverse assonanze in questa storia di Mora83 con la situazione della nostra Toy?


No.
E la stessa domanda me la pongo pure in quel caso...


----------



## Circe (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire quando una donna è donna. qualcuno me lo spiega?


Forse per lei essere donna è avere un uomo che le scrive 100 messaggi, la chiama 10 volte al giorno, che le dice "se fossi mia ti farei...se fossi qui ti leccherei, se stessi con me non riuscirei a non saltarti addosso....che il marito non fa. E magari non ha ancora capito che alcuni uomini mettono in scena tutte le proprie doti poetiche x farle disinibire, per usarle e poi magari da scoperti dare delle poco di buono che facevano di tutto a letto.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh alquanto anomalo come marito, a quell'età poi...
> Mah!


ecco appunto...MAH! alla fine per quanto mi ci impegni, mi ci scontri, ci pensi e ci ripensi, finisce sempre con un MAH! ed ecco spiegata la mia storia romana: ho avuto pietà del mio equilibrio precario e per un po' mi son detta anche io MAH, e mi sono lasciata andare. in questi anni di occasioni ne ho sempre avute parecchie ma per coerenza e per rispetto ho sempre declinato l'invito. Fino a marzo, ahimè.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti voglio massacrare.. Ma tuo marito prima era diverso? Più focoso?


Secondo te, che un uomo, in genere eh, faccia sesso soltanto una volta al mese e che ci si accorga di tutto questo, è plausibile?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> grazie della premessa....! Mio marito non è mai stato uno "focoso" ma diciamo che la passione c'era. Dopo il matrimonio si è accomodato e voilà, lui si è spento e io accumulo rabbia!


Risposta coerente con la storia e con agosto che fa approdare qui barchette alla deriva.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito la domanda. La riformulo: che tipo di persona, di genere femminile, vuoi essere? Quali valori vuoi incarnare nella tua vita? Quale vuoi che sia il tuo percorso di vita? *Quale vuoi che sia il tuo contributo al mondo?*Perché hai sposato tuo marito con il quale non c'è passione se questo aspetto pensi che sia importante per te?Pensi di risolvere questa carenza con una serie di amanti?


A sto punto pure chiederle se pensa che siamo soli nell'universo e se ritiene che verra assunta in cielo come Giusta* quando dopodomani o al massimo venerdì squilleranno le trombe dell'Apocalisse.


*Io no di certo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo io noto diverse assonanze in questa storia di Mora83 con la situazione della nostra Toy?



No. Ma succede spesso che la gente si sposi pensandoci di arrivare ad un traguardo. Peccato non sia affatto così. É l'inizio di un percorso di vita. Se deve essere una via crucis meglio tornare indietro.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te, che un uomo, in genere eh, faccia sesso soltanto una volta al mese e che ci si accorga di tutto questo, è plausibile?


Ehmmm... cioè? Non ho capito.. Volevo sapere se prima del matrimonio fosse diverso...


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Forse per lei essere donna è avere un uomo che le scrive 100 messaggi, la chiama 10 volte al giorno, che le dice "se fossi mia ti farei...se fossi qui ti leccherei, se stessi con me non riuscirei a non saltarti addosso....che il marito non fa. E magari non ha ancora capito che alcuni uomini mettono in scena tutte le proprie doti poetiche x farle disinibire, per usarle e poi magari da scoperti dare delle poco di buono che facevano di tutto a letto.


NO NO NO ALT! Aspetta. Non è affatto così! Infatti alle sbrodolate pseudo-romantiche del mio amante io non ho mai dato troppo peso. Lui era quello delle mille telefonate io quella che "ne va bene anche solo una". Essere donna per me è avere un uomo che accetti le mie fantasie, la mia intimità e abbia vogli di condividere con me la sua all'interno di una quotidianità. Un'intimità che cementi due persone per fargli affrontare meglio quella stessa quotidianità. Tutto qui!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Forse per lei essere donna è avere un uomo che le scrive 100 messaggi, la chiama 10 volte al giorno, che le dice "se fossi mia ti farei...se fossi qui ti leccherei, se stessi con me non riuscirei a non saltarti addosso....che il marito non fa. E magari *non ha ancora capito che alcuni uomini mettono in scena tutte le proprie doti poetiche x farle disinibire*, per usarle e poi magari da scoperti dare delle poco di buono che facevano di tutto a letto.


forse perché queste donne glielo permettono.
perché hanno una visione di se stesse che si incastra perfettamente con la visione che quegli uomini hanno della donna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ecco appunto...MAH! alla fine per quanto mi ci impegni, mi ci scontri, ci pensi e ci ripensi, finisce sempre con un MAH! ed ecco spiegata la mia storia romana: ho avuto pietà del mio equilibrio precario e per un po' mi son detta anche io MAH, e mi sono lasciata andare. in questi anni di occasioni ne ho sempre avute parecchie ma per coerenza e per rispetto ho sempre declinato l'invito. Fino a marzo, ahimè.



Per COERENZA e RISPETTO?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Forse per lei essere donna è avere un uomo che le scrive 100 messaggi, la chiama 10 volte al giorno, che le dice "se fossi mia ti farei...se fossi qui ti leccherei, se stessi con me non riuscirei a non saltarti addosso....che il marito non fa. E magari non ha ancora capito che alcuni uomini mettono in scena tutte le proprie doti poetiche x farle disinibire, per usarle e poi magari da scoperti dare delle poco di buono che facevano di tutto a letto.


In effetti io ho pensato che l'amante si sia stufato di un po tutto e l'abbia mollata, ma è un'ipotesi.

La cose che non mi quadrano sono altre, se lei è stata chiara col marito e il sesso al marito sta bene così, perchè lei non lascia il marito? 

E il marito prima era così?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A sto punto pure chiederle se pensa che siamo soli nell'universo e se ritiene che verra assunta in cielo come Giusta* quando dopodomani o al massimo venerdì squilleranno le trombe dell'Apocalisse.
> 
> 
> *Io no di certo.


Se la tua presenza è insignificante per le persone che ti sono intorno e la funzione che svolgi è quella di accoppiarti come un gatto, capisco il vuoto pneumatico e la disperazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Invece ho tanto tempo da dedicarti caro Joey .....ah ah Prego divertiti pure a scrivere quello che ti pare


Brrr(ancamenta).


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la tua presenza è insignificante per le persone che ti sono intorno e la funzione che svolgi è quella di accoppiarti come un gatto, capisco il vuoto pneumatico e la disperazione.


Ma perchè un gatto? Miagola durante l'amplesso?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> NO NO NO ALT! Aspetta. Non è affatto così! Infatti alle sbrodolate pseudo-romantiche del mio amante io non ho mai dato troppo peso. Lui era quello delle mille telefonate io quella che "ne va bene anche solo una". Essere donna per me è avere un uomo che accetti le mie fantasie, la mia intimità e abbia vogli di condividere con me la sua all'interno di una quotidianità. Un'intimità che cementi due persone per fargli affrontare meglio quella stessa quotidianità. Tutto qui!


Per questo un amante a 700 km che c'azzecca?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmm... cioè? Non ho capito.. Volevo sapere se prima del matrimonio fosse diverso...


Sono sposati da pochi anni..... almeno così scrive. Comunque aspettiamo che ti risponda, magari prima era un mandrillone.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè un gatto? Miagola durante l'amplesso?


Mi sembrano più refrattari ai legami dei cani.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Io non so se ti rendi conto di star perdendo il tuo tempo. Ma non qui o con l'amante. Nel tuo matrimonio. Ti devi punire di qualcosa o hai paura di perdere qualcosa?


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè un gatto? Miagola durante l'amplesso?


No. Morde il collo della compagna però.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo un amante a 700 km che c'azzecca?


Non sto assurgendo a genio delle scelte razionali! Tutt'altro..anzi, sto dicendo appunto che vorrei uscire da un certo pantano di confusione. Ecco tutto. Quanto alla distanza, io sono a Roma per lavoro 2 gg a settimana...ecco che c'azzecca!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> NO NO NO ALT! Aspetta. Non è affatto così! Infatti alle sbrodolate pseudo-romantiche del mio amante io non ho mai dato troppo peso. Lui era quello delle mille telefonate io quella che "ne va bene anche solo una". Essere *NONNA* per me è avere un uomo che accetti le mie fantasie, la mia intimità e abbia vogli di condividere con me la sua all'interno di una quotidianità. Un'intimità che cementi due persone per fargli affrontare meglio quella stessa quotidianità. Tutto qui!


Fixed.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Risposta coerente con la storia e con agosto che fa approdare qui barchette alla deriva.


questa è pessima.  anche solo guardando le date di registrazione di alcuni utenti storici


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sposati da pochi anni..... almeno così scrive. Comunque aspettiamo che ti risponda, magari prima era un mandrillone.


Sì, sposati da pochi anni.
No, mai stato un mandrillone.
Si, prima la passione che c'era andava benone.
Poi (matrimonio??BHO!) si è spento tutto e il sesso per lui pare (!!) non essere una priorità e quando c'è è estramamente standard! ecco tutto. Ora a voi, scagliate pietre...chissà magari mi aiutano anche quelle!


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fixed.



ahahahhah....anche...per carità! Mia NONNA l'ho sempre stimata un sacco ed era una donna soddisfatta!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Non sto assurgendo a genio delle scelte razionali! Tutt'altro..anzi, sto dicendo appunto che *vorrei uscire da un certo pantano di confusione*. Ecco tutto. Quanto alla distanza, io sono a Roma per lavoro 2 gg a settimana...ecco che c'azzecca!



eh, ma non è che gli altri possano aiutarti più di tanto, gli strumenti ce li hai tu. 
per interrogarti, risponderti e agire, devi solo avere un po' di pazienza


----------



## ivanl (3 Agosto 2015)

Non avete figli, stimi tuo marito (brividi...), perchè non prendi atto che non è l'uomo della tua vita e lo lasci rifarsi una vita con qualcuna che lo ami, invece di riempirlo di corna (figuriamoci se non ci fosse stata stima)?


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sì, sposati da pochi anni.
> No, mai stato un mandrillone.
> Si, prima la passione che c'era andava benone.
> Poi (matrimonio??BHO!) si è spento tutto e il sesso per lui pare (!!) non essere una priorità e quando c'è è estramamente standard! ecco tutto. Ora a voi, scagliate pietre...chissà magari mi aiutano anche quelle!



Faccio molta fatica a credere ad un uomo giovane ed innamorato che rifiuta una moglie, se questa propone del sesso. Sopratutto se si parla di una o due volte a settimana.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa è pessima.  anche solo guardando le date di registrazione di alcuni utenti storici



Questo agosto. Questi ultimi giorni sono sconfortanti. Uno che si vanta della moglie depilata, l'altro che parla della moglie del dell'amante come gli avvinazzati al bar, questa che dice che vuole intimità con il marito mentre va a letto con un altro.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, ma non è che gli altri possano aiutarti più di tanto, gli strumenti ce li hai tu.
> per interrogarti, risponderti e agire, devi solo avere un po' di pazienza


GRAZIE Chiara! proverò ad armarmi di pazienza e forza e uscirne al meglio! Grazie di cuore :up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrano più refrattari ai legami dei cani.


condivido . i gatti son tutti dei paraculi infedeli.

però non si diceva scopa come un riccio? o si gode solo come un riccio .sarà il maiale? 
perché un maiale dovrebbe gradire la pecorina?


----------



## Circe (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> NO NO NO ALT! . Essere donna per me è avere un uomo che accetti le mie fantasie, la mia intimità e abbia vogli di condividere con me la sua all'interno di una quotidianità. Un'intimità che cementi due persone per fargli affrontare meglio quella stessa quotidianità. Tutto qui!


Ti contraddici un po pero'. Perché è difficile che un'adrenalia così forte scaturisca dalla quotidianità. Come è difficile -ma succede per carità- che due che scopano fuori dal matrimonio mantengano a lungo quel genere di intesa.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Non sto assurgendo a genio delle scelte razionali! Tutt'altro..anzi, sto dicendo appunto che vorrei uscire da un certo pantano di confusione. Ecco tutto. Quanto alla distanza, io sono a Roma per lavoro 2 gg a settimana...ecco che c'azzecca!


Ricapitolando : tuo marito l'ha appeso al chiodo e tu, giovane e vogliosa ti sei fatta l'amante che però son due mesi che è  scomparso. Con tuo marito le hai provate tutte ma lui oltre a una volta al mese non si concede(ma sei sicura che l'amante non ce l'abbia pure lui?).  Figli non ci sono.La cosa più logica da fare secondo te quale sarebbe?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sì, sposati da pochi anni.
> No, mai stato un mandrillone.
> Si, prima la passione che c'era andava benone.
> Poi (matrimonio??BHO!) si è spento tutto e il sesso per lui pare (!!) non essere una priorità e quando c'è è estramamente standard! ecco tutto. Ora a voi, scagliate pietre...chissà magari mi aiutano anche quelle!



Bhe, a questo punto ti vedo male, ma proprio male.
Una volta provato il brivido di un certo tipo di sesso-tradimento, con tutte le implicazioni del caso, ti verrà difficile ricominciare con tuo marito. O impari a prenderti la botta e via o lasci tuo marito e ti cerchi un compagno che possa soddisfare le tue esigenze. Ti consiglio di lasciare il marito. 

E soprattutto ti consiglio di lasciar perdere il tuo ex amante,che, secondo me se ti verrà a cercare sarà per il ricordo di un certo brivido, contaci. L'ex non è affidabile come amante.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


va bene una pietra?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ricapitolando : tuo marito l'ha appeso al chiodo e tu, giovane e vogliosa ti sei fatta l'amante che però son due mesi che è  scomparso. Con tuo marito le hai provate tutte ma lui oltre a una volta al mese non si concede(ma sei sicura che l'amante non ce l'abbia pure lui?).  Figli non ci sono.La cosa più logica da fare secondo te quale sarebbe?


Farsi una serie di amanti e continuare a dividere il mutuo con il marito. Poi quella cucina è costata un botto e le amiche gliela invidiano.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene una pietra?


Ha detto che si possono scagliare anche quelle... magari servono.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farsi una serie di amanti e continuare a dividere il mutuo con il marito. Poi quella cucina è costata un botto e le amiche gliela invidiano.


:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo agosto. Questi ultimi giorni sono sconfortanti. Uno che si vanta della moglie depilata, l'altro che parla della moglie del dell'amante come gli avvinazzati al bar, questa che dice che vuole intimità con il marito mentre va a letto con un altro.


Zagor è matto, Ingenuo è......Ingenuo.

Mora ha semplicemente l'ormone in questo momento fuori scala.    lasciatela recuperare lucidità e poi possiamo farle capire che sicuramente ci ricascherà.

e questo è incompatibile non tanto col matrimonio quanto con lo status quo.     diciamo che a Mora manca il raggiungimento di un equilibrio alla Tebe.


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo agosto. Questi ultimi giorni sono sconfortanti. *Uno che si vanta della moglie depilata*, l'altro che parla della moglie del dell'amante come gli avvinazzati al bar, questa che dice che vuole intimità con il marito mentre va a letto con un altro.



E questa è la conferma che nel mio caso non hai  capito un tubo. D'altra parte cosa aspettarsi di più, da chi oscilla dal considerarti ossessionato, paranoico, troll e poi di nuovo tutto daccapo nell'arco di un paio di giorni, basandosi si una cinquantina di post? Io. al tuo posto, lavorerei molto su questa tua mania di denigrare tutto ciò che non capisci. Ci sono più cose in Cielo e in Terra, Brunetta, di quante ne sogni la tua filosofia.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> NO NO NO ALT! Aspetta. Non è affatto così! Infatti alle sbrodolate pseudo-romantiche del mio amante io non ho mai dato troppo peso. Lui era quello delle mille telefonate io quella che "ne va bene anche solo una". Essere donna per me è avere un uomo che accetti le mie fantasie, la mia intimità e abbia vogli di condividere con me la sua all'interno di una quotidianità. Un'intimità che cementi due persone per fargli affrontare meglio quella stessa quotidianità. Tutto qui!



Aspe': E tu cercavi ste cose con uno già sposato che vive a 700 km?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E questa è la conferma che nel mio caso non hai  capito un tubo. D'altra parte cosa aspettarsi di più, da chi oscilla dal considerarti ossessionato, paranoico, troll e poi di nuovo tutto daccapo nell'arco di un paio di giorni, basandosi si una cinquantina di post? Io. al tuo posto, lavorerei molto su questa tua mania di denigrare tutto ciò che non capisci. Ci sono più cose in Cielo e in Terra, Brunetta, di quante ne sogni la tua filosofia.:rotfl:



Sì bagnini e depilazione.


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Zagor è matto*, Ingenuo è......Ingenuo.
> 
> Mora ha semplicemente l'ormone in questo momento fuori scala.    lasciatela recuperare lucidità e poi possiamo farle capire che sicuramente ci ricascherà.
> 
> e questo è incompatibile non tanto col matrimonio quanto con lo status quo.     diciamo che a Mora manca il raggiungimento di un equilibrio alla Tebe.



Matto sarai tu.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Matto sarai tu.


lanciamo una spezza per mora?


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì bagnini e depilazione.



Brava, vedi che se ti impegni riesci anche a soffocare la tua acidità e sembrare simpatica?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo agosto. Questi ultimi giorni sono sconfortanti. Uno che si vanta della moglie depilata, l'altro che parla della moglie del dell'amante come gli avvinazzati al bar, questa che dice che vuole intimità con il marito mentre va a letto con un altro.


Invece come lo vedi un bell'apericena antitradimento? Un pastasciutta democratica con Willy Pasini che ci spiega l'Amore (nella sua forma più pura ed incontaminata) senza discorsi su fregne depilate ed intimità promiscue? Magari porto pure un amico settantenne che pare Giannini dopo la chemio, così magari t'innamori.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Brava, vedi che se ti impegni riesci anche a soffocare la tua acidità e sembrare simpatica?


Io sono simpatica. Sei tu che sei una palla.


----------



## Circe (3 Agosto 2015)

Mora E dopo tutti questi interventi cosa hai capito di più della situazione ?


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono simpatica. Sei tu che sei una palla.



Si, simpatica come un calcio sui denti.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invece come lo vedi un bell'apericena antitradimento? Un pastasciutta democratica con Willy Pasini che ci spiage l'Amore (nella sua forma più pura ed incontaminata) senza discorsi su fregne depilate ed intimità promoscue? Magari porto pure un amico settantenne che pare Giannini dopo la chemio, così magari t'innamori.


anche io sono promoscue; sempre meglio delle zanzarue.








e si teletrasportò lontano


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E questa è la conferma che nel mio caso non hai  capito un tubo. D'altra parte cosa aspettarsi di più, da chi oscilla dal considerarti ossessionato, paranoico, troll e poi di nuovo tutto daccapo nell'arco di un paio di giorni, basandosi si una cinquantina di post? Io. al tuo posto, lavorerei molto su questa tua mania di denigrare tutto ciò che non capisci. Ci sono più cose in Cielo e in Terra, Brunetta, di quante ne sogni la tua filosofia.:rotfl:


Beh è così che appari zagor... ossessionato. E sono stati in tanti a dirtelo e non solo Brunetta. E anche incoerente... Il vostro matrimonio è solidissimo, ha le basi fortissime ma tu per ogni minima cosa sospetti che tua moglie ti tradisca.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io sono promoscue; sempre meglio delle zanzarue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quest'anno sono stato promoscuo in quarta elementare.


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh è così che appari zagor... ossessionato. E sono stati in tanti a dirtelo e non solo Brunetta. E anche incoerente... Il vostro matrimonio è solidissimo, ha le basi fortissime ma tu per ogni minima cosa sospetti che tua moglie ti tradisca.



Ok, può essere. Ed io non ho mai contestato le opinioni espresse in buona fede, con educazione. Diventa più difficile da sopportare il sarcasmo o addirittura l'insulto gratuito.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh è così che appari zagor... ossessionato. E sono stati in tanti a dirtelo e non solo Brunetta. E anche incoerente... Il vostro matrimonio è solidissimo, ha le basi fortissime ma tu per ogni minima cosa sospetti che tua moglie ti tradisca.


Eratò, sarà vero eh, non dico di no, ma andare a richiamare zagor ed ingenuo in quella maniera vuol dire solo cercare il battibecco. 
O zagor ed ingenuo sentendosi nominati mo devono starsene muti? E non li sto difendendo, mi sto attenendo a quello che ho letto, ed ho letto polemica cercata da parte di Brunetta.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ok, può essere. Ed io non ho mai contestato le opinioni espresse in buona fede, con educazione. Diventa più difficile da sopportare il sarcasmo o addirittura l'insulto gratuito.


Perplesso nel altro 3d,quello tuo, ti ha scritto un bel post... leggilo tre volte al giorno


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si, simpatica come un calcio sui denti.


così va meglio.


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perplesso nel altro 3d,quello tuo, ti ha scritto un bel post... leggilo tre volte al giorno



E' molto bello anche quello che mi hai scritto tu, un paio di post più in alto. Sono parole che per me significano molto.:up:


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò, sarà vero eh, non dico di no, ma andare a richiamare zagor ed ingenuo in quella maniera vuol dire solo cercare il battibecco.
> O zagor ed ingenuo sentendosi nominati mo devono starsene muti? E non li sto difendendo, mi sto attenendo a quello che ho letto, ed ho letto polemica cercata da parte di Brunetta.


Ma io non faccio l'arbitro e non stavo difendendo Brunetta (che non ha bisogno di essere difesa) ma parlavo per me.. .


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma io non faccio l'arbitro e non stavo difendendo Brunetta (che non ha bisogno di essere difesa) ma parlavo per me.. .


Chi ha fischiato...!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' molto bello anche quello che mi hai scritto tu, un paio di post più in alto. Sono parole che per me significano molto.:up:


Cioè che sei ossessionato? Bellissimo.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha fischiato...!


Io noooo.. . solo cartellini rossi


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè che sei ossessionato? Bellissimo.


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2015)

boh prova a vederla in positivo: ti manca l'amante focoso perchè è sparito nel nulla (prima o poi doveva accadere), tuttavia ti ha "regalato" l'opportunità di riflettere seriamente su te stessa e sul tuo matrimonio
non si perdono solo gli amanti, si perdono anche le occasioni, non perderla!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quest'anno sono stato promoscuo in quarta elementare.


bravo, ti promescuo di regalarti uno zainetto


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io noooo.. . solo cartellini rossi


Non vorrei mancare di tatto, maròò m'è venuta una battuta poco fine, eh ma io la dico eh..! ARBITRO CORNUTO.! :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vorrei mancare di tatto, maròò m'è venuta una battuta poco fine, eh ma io la dico eh..! ARBITRO CORNUTO.! :rotfl:


:corna:... le porto con stile però


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invece come lo vedi un bell'apericena antitradimento? Un pastasciutta democratica con Willy Pasini che ci spiega l'Amore (nella sua forma più pura ed incontaminata) senza discorsi su fregne depilate ed intimità promiscue? Magari porto pure un amico settantenne che pare Giannini dopo la chemio, così magari t'innamori.


Verrei volentieri ma ho troppi impegni.
Però le battute su cancro e chemio io le eviterei.
Non ho capito perché ti sei risentito per i miei gusti in fatto di uomini. Tanto non credo che tu sia interessato a balene spiaggiate.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :corna:... le porto con stile però


Le portiamo, appena vieni a palermo se verrai....faremo una sfilata assieme.! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verrei volentieri ma ho troppi impegni.
> *Però le battute su cancro e chemio io le eviterei.*
> Non ho capito perché ti sei risentito per i miei gusti in fatto di uomini. Tanto non credo che tu sia interessato a balene spiaggiate.


Io no. Non mi sono risentito, comunque. Mi fanno un po' ghignare, anzi.


----------



## disincantata (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi ci si lamenta del traffico. Ma la logistica di ste cose chi la organizza?


Vero. Non avevo mai riflettuto sulle corna che aumentano traffico ed economia.

io me lo sono trovato a km zero

Sono ecologista


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero. Non avevo mai riflettuto sulle corna che aumentano traffico ed economia.
> 
> io me lo sono trovato a km zero
> 
> Sono ecologista


Allora buttati nell'umido.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le portiamo, appena vieni a palermo se verrai....faremo una sfilata assieme.! :rotfl:


Evvai cumpa':rotflalermo mai vista.. . Sicilia mai vista. È  una leggenda per me,altro che un isola.


----------



## disincantata (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora buttati nell'umido.


Non posso. Lo do agli asinelli. 

Risparmio pure sui sacchetti e non devono passare a ritirarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Evvai cumpa'*:rotflalermo mai vista.. . Sicilia mai vista. È  una leggenda per me,altro che un isola.



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non posso. Lo do agli asinelli.
> 
> Risparmio pure sui sacchetti e non devono passare a ritirarlo.


Il bello è che dai risposte sempre sincere.
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non posso. Lo do agli asinelli.
> 
> Risparmio pure sui sacchetti e non devono passare a ritirarlo.


E vabbè, buttati nell'umido di un altro.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh prova a vederla in positivo: ti manca l'amante focoso perchè è sparito nel nulla (prima o poi doveva accadere), tuttavia ti ha "regalato" l'opportunità di riflettere seriamente su te stessa e sul tuo matrimonio
> non si perdono solo gli amanti, si perdono anche le occasioni, non perderla!



Hai ragione. Non la perdero'. Quanto all'amante, non cercavo amore ma forse una cartina tornasole del mio malessere. Grazie


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non la perdero'. Quanto all'amante, non cercavo amore ma forse una cartina tornasole del mio malessere. Grazie


prego.
avanti un altro


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non la perdero'.* Quanto all'amante, non cercavo amore ma forse una cartina tornasole del mio malessere.* Grazie


Ah, non il cazzo? Pensa.


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> prego.
> avanti un altro


Bha...ho detto questo?! assolutamente no!


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Grazie a tutti delle risposte! Davvero. Confrontarsi fa sempre bene anche con chi e' stato più "crudo". Buona serata..ci riflettero' su'! ...e magari dopocena con marito..speriamo!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle risposte! Davvero. Confrontarsi fa sempre bene anche con chi e' stato più "crudo". Buona serata..ci riflettero' su'! ...*e magari dopocena con marito..speriamo!*


Sì, torna a scrivere quando lo hai finito quel maglione ai ferri.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Bha...ho detto questo?! assolutamente no!


dicevo pratica evasa con te


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dicevo pratica evasa con te


Sicuramente una scrollata me l'avete data! Ora vediamo con me stessa come riusciro' a far tornare i conti! Forse da 3 meglio tornare a 1..Io!


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Già...in effetti l'unica cosa che attualmente me lo fa "demolire facile" è che è stato davvero un POLLO: aveva tutte le condizioni perfette per non farsi beccare e invece...due volte in 3 mesi...ecchecavolo allora sei gnugnu!!:carneval: Ne troverò uno più furbo la prossima volta, lo giuro solennemente!


Sei sicura che la moglie l'ha scoperto ?


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sicuramente una scrollata me l'avete data! Ora vediamo con me stessa come riusciro' a far tornare i conti! Forse da 3 meglio tornare a 1..Io!


Bello sto forum!!
In meno di 4 ore ti abbiamo convinta a tornare single quando fino a due ore prima la tua vita era un menaggio a tre e ti auguravi di trovarne uno nuovo più furbo di sto pirla!!!
Che meraviglia!


----------



## zagor (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello sto forum!!
> In meno di 4 ore ti abbiamo convinta a tornare single quando fino a due ore prima la tua vita era un menaggio a tre e ti auguravi di trovarne uno nuovo più furbo di sto pirla!!!
> Che meraviglia!



Sta solo fingendo di essersi convinta, per fermare il linciaggio. Ha abiurato, ma è pronta a tornare al galoppo, cercherà un nuovo cavallo!:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sta solo fingendo di essersi convinta, per fermare il linciaggio. Ha abiurato, ma è pronta a tornare al galoppo, cercherà un nuovo cavallo!:rotfl:


Quoto Zagor :up:


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sta solo fingendo di essersi convinta, per fermare il linciaggio. Ha abiurato, ma è pronta a tornare al galoppo, cercherà un nuovo cavallo!:rotfl:


Questo linciaggio? Queste erano carezze...


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello sto forum!!
> In meno di 4 ore ti abbiamo convinta a tornare single quando fino a due ore prima la tua vita era un menaggio a tre e ti auguravi di trovarne uno nuovo più furbo di sto pirla!!!
> Che meraviglia!


Eh come no...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sta solo fingendo di essersi convinta, per fermare il linciaggio. Ha abiurato, ma è pronta a tornare al galoppo, cercherà un nuovo cavallo!:rotfl:


Mi sa che voi nuovi (non vedevo l'ora di dirlo!!!!  ) il linciaggio ancora non l'avete visto!!


----------



## Bender (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io e Matty assistenti, voglio la divisa da Apprendista Stregone


forte ok ci sto:up:


----------



## Bender (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Già...in effetti l'unica cosa che attualmente me lo fa "demolire facile" è che è stato davvero un POLLO: aveva tutte le condizioni perfette per non farsi beccare e invece...due volte in 3 mesi...ecchecavolo allora sei gnugnu!!:carneval:* Ne troverò uno più furbo la prossima volta*, lo giuro solennemente!


oppure basta che ne trovi uno libero,che non si potrà mai fare beccare


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forte ok ci sto:up:


Grande!! A Natale piazza Navona sarà nostra [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sa che voi nuovi (non vedevo l'ora di dirlo!!!!  ) il linciaggio ancora non l'avete visto!!


"Voi nuovi" Ahahahahah adoro!


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "Voi nuovi" Ahahahahah adoro!


Questa è quasi pari a "segua quel taxi!!"
Frasi che bisogna dire almeno una volta nella vita!!


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa è quasi pari a "segua quel taxi!!"
> Frasi che bisogna dire almeno una volta nella vita!!


"Segua quella macchina" quando entri nel taxi volevi dì?? Ahahahaha io fatto!


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "Segua quella macchina" quando entri nel taxi volevi dì?? Ahahahaha io fatto!


Vabbe!!! 
M'hai capita!!!


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forte ok ci sto:up:


Vieni Benny...vieni sotto il mio mantello...


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sta solo fingendo di essersi convinta, per fermare il linciaggio. Ha abiurato, ma è pronta a tornare al galoppo, cercherà un nuovo cavallo!:rotfl:


Oh no..i linciaggi o presunti tali non mi turbano! Specie se sferrati da dietro una tastiera! "Io nuova" non sono qui per raccogliere provocazioni (fatta eccezione x quelle intelligenti) ma per confrontarmi


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello sto forum!!
> In meno di 4 ore ti abbiamo convinta a tornare single quando fino a due ore prima la tua vita era un menaggio a tre e ti auguravi di trovarne uno nuovo più furbo di sto pirla!!!
> Che meraviglia!


Certamente mi avete dato materiale x riflettere specie sullo spessore del "pirla" (sottoscrivo!) e sul fatto che sarebbe meglio ripartire facendo un tantin di chiarezza tra le nebbie di ormoni e malumori. Quindi si'...meraviglia: finalmente persone dirette enon false con cui "scrivere"


----------



## Bender (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vieni Benny...vieni sotto il mio mantello...


ok va bene, ma poi non lamentarti


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Certamente mi avete dato materiale x riflettere specie sullo spessore del "pirla" (sottoscrivo!) e sul fatto che sarebbe meglio ripartire facendo un tantin di chiarezza tra le nebbie di ormoni e malumori. Quindi si'...meraviglia: finalmente persone dirette enon false con cui "scrivere"


Sei fin troppo giovane per trovarti in una situazione di merda.
Se con tuo marito non va assolutamente bene da quel lato cerca di indagare, nel senso: cerca di salvare il salvabile se ne vale la pena e cerca di capire che gli passa nel cervello...perchè non può pretendere di tenerti legata se tu stessa gli esponi quali sono le tue esigenze.
Per quanto mi riguarda devi risolvere in primis quello, metterti a fare casino con un altro e cominciare a dire che "il prossimo lo vuoi diverso" è partire con basi sbagliatissime.
Stare sposata solo perchè fa figo e cercare altrove quello che non hai a casa a 32 anni e senza figli di mezzo è veramente una cagata.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok va bene, ma poi non lamentarti


No no...e chi si lamenta!


----------



## mora83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei fin troppo giovane per trovarti in una situazione di merda.
> Se con tuo marito non va assolutamente bene da quel lato cerca di indagare, nel senso: cerca di salvare il salvabile se ne vale la pena e cerca di capire che gli passa nel cervello...perchè non può pretendere di tenerti legata se tu stessa gli esponi quali sono le tue esigenze.
> Per quanto mi riguarda devi risolvere in primis quello, metterti a fare casino con un altro e cominciare a dire che "il prossimo lo vuoi diverso" è partire con basi sbagliatissime.
> Stare sposata solo perchè fa figo e cercare altrove quello che non hai a casa a 32 anni e senza figli di mezzo è veramente una cagata.


..non fa una piega! Ho urlato e cantato le mie esigenze ma in questi anni nessun cambiamento! Forse ho sbagliato a cercare gratificazioni fuori dal matrimonio ma ringrazio cmq il cielo di questa stupidaggine perche'almeno ho smesso di sentirmi "sbagliata"..poi sono inciampata in un mona (e qui escono le mie origini venete)come amante ma e' un'altra questione


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ..non fa una piega! Ho urlato e cantato le mie esigenze ma in questi anni nessun cambiamento! Forse ho sbagliato a cercare gratificazioni fuori dal matrimonio ma ringrazio cmq il cielo di questa stupidaggine perche'almeno ho smesso di sentirmi "sbagliata"..poi sono inciampata in un mona (e qui escono le mie origini venete)come amante ma e' un'altra questione


Io però non voglio credere che due chiacchiere, per lo più cazzeggianti, su un forum possano averti aperto gli occhi.
Cioè, come cavolo pensavi di andare avanti?! Perchè ti sei trovata in questa situazione con tuo marito!?
Boh...


----------



## Tessa (3 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ..non fa una piega! Ho urlato e cantato le mie esigenze ma in questi anni nessun cambiamento! Forse ho sbagliato a cercare gratificazioni fuori dal matrimonio ma ringrazio cmq il cielo di questa stupidaggine perche'almeno ho smesso di sentirmi "sbagliata"..poi sono inciampata in un mona (e qui escono le mie origini venete)come amante ma e' un'altra questione


Ciao Mora. 
Con l'amante e' finita. 
Col marito e' finita. 
Non so quanti anni hai ma non c'e' eta' per mettere il punto e restettare tutto. 
Da capo.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ..non fa una piega! Ho urlato e cantato le mie esigenze ma in questi anni nessun cambiamento! Forse ho sbagliato a cercare gratificazioni fuori dal matrimonio ma ringrazio cmq il cielo di questa stupidaggine perche'almeno ho smesso di sentirmi "sbagliata"..poi sono inciampata in un mona (e qui escono le mie origini venete)come amante ma e' un'altra questione


Eeeeh..... el mondo l'è pien de mone.
e anca de mona. 

Certo che un marito che ti scopa una volta al mese a trent'anni deve averci qualche problema.
Però tu non hai reagito alla situazione nel migliore dei modi, ne converrai.....
Avete già escluso cause fisiche più o meno nascoste? Salute intendo.


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi ci si lamenta del traffico. Ma la logistica di ste cose chi la organizza?


diciamo Sì a un mondo più pulito,

diciamo SI' all'amante Chilometro Zero


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io però non voglio credere che due chiacchiere, per lo più cazzeggianti, su un forum possano averti aperto gli occhi.
> Cioè, come cavolo pensavi di andare avanti?! Perchè ti sei trovata in questa situazione con tuo marito!?
> Boh...


Nessuna apertura d'occhi repentina. Tutte riflessioni che in fondo tra me e me ho gia' fatto mille volte..qua dentro ho avuto solo l'ennesima prova che sono in un gran pantano. A me uscire. Nella vita reale non certo solo facendo due parole on line. Il come me lo devo vedere da me..


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

QUOTE=spleen;1596191]Eeeeh..... el mondo l'è pien de mone.
e anca de mona. 

Certo che un marito che ti scopa una volta al mese a trent'anni deve averci qualche problema.
Però tu non hai reagito alla situazione nel migliore dei modi, ne converrai.....
Avete già escluso cause fisiche più o meno nascoste? Salute intendo.[/QUOTE]

 te ghe rason!
Detto questo: cause fisiche e di salute escluse. Credo sia un misto tra insicurezza, svogliatezza, qualche incompatibilita' in tema di fantasie e poi senza dubbio avro' le mie colpe anche io specie ultimamente. Sono arrabbiata con lui per tutto questo è certamente non lo agevolo a "sciogliersi". Non so se davvero con lui e' finita, l'ho sposato per amore (cucina e muto non c'entrano..la casa me la son comprata da me! Grazie!) e vorrei almeno provare a fare qualche altro tentativo. Ok ok..l'amante non rientrava alla categoria "tentativi furbi" ma io di essere toccata una volta al mese non ne potevo più. Son di carne..e dopo un po' senza sesso divento isterica (ed evidentemente poco lucida). Il "compromesso romano" x un po' mi ha permesso di distrarmi dal problema dandomi un sacco di ottime sensazioni. Poi e' finita, ha fatto male come immaginavo fin dall'inizio, ma amen..
Ora resta IL problema nel MIO matrimonio. A me e a lui trovare se possibile una via d'uscita prima di ammettere che forse e' meglio andare ognuno per la sua strada. Ripeto..sono riflessioni che mi porto dentro da mo', semplicemente qui dentro posso buttarle giù nero su bianco!


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Agosto 2015)

Ciao Mora, intanto benvenuta! 

Brutta situazione direi, ma è un mio sentire. Personalmente capisco sempre che quando mi crogiolo pensando fatti effimeri, sto nascondendo a me stessa qualcosa di importante che mi ferisce.

 Tutto si riduce a quanto siamo disposti a perderci, tradendo prima di tutto sé stessi.

Per quello che ho letto, e da quello che ho percepito, non sei una traditrice "seriale", e il tutto è scaturito dal non sentirti abbastanza donna con tuo marito.

Ora saprai meglio di me che se ad un problema ne sommiamo un altro, ce ne ritroviamo due. 

Perché questo procrastinare, e non affrontare la situazione di petto? Cosa ti spaventa e perché metter su questa finzione? Pensi al tradimento come un possibile rimedio a lungo termine?  

Ti pongo queste domande perché non mi sembri una ragazza superficiale.

Buona giornata!


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Quanto all'altro credo anche io che stia rigando dritto. Non capisco solo perchè sperticarsi in dichiarazioni di amore e sentimento nei miei confronti nel momento in cui ha deciso di chiudere, specie dal momento che non le ho mai nè chieste nè pretese. Bho..se mi avesse detto "amo mia moglie voglio salvare il mio matrimonio"


Probabilmente è vero che vuole salvare il suo matrimonio, o forse si è stufato di te e ti ha indorato la pillola così..
In entrambi i casi è andata, partito.
E a te resta solo un marito a cui dire la verità: che ti sei rotta i maroni di come ti tratta, o meglio, di come NON ti tratta.
Tenerlo lì a fare la pianta grassa in appartamento mi pare una perdita di tempo per entrambi. E dubito lui cambierà, è fatto così. Mi sa che hai sposato quello sbagliato.

Comunque complimenti, almeno tu non ti sei bevuta come una cogliona i suoi proclami d'amore come ho fatto io.


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrano più refrattari ai legami dei cani.


Questo è un pregiudizio.

Firmato la gattara


----------



## Ecate (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Posso risponderti io, prima che mi massacrino...:carneval:
> Due mesi di silenzio sono veramente TANTI.
> Tu inizia con le piccole cose a dimenticarlo, se non l'hai già fatto. *No contact *(e quello già c'è mi pare) ma anche cancella i suoi numeri dalla rubrica etc...


Sgamato


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei fin troppo giovane per trovarti in una situazione di merda.
> Se con tuo marito non va assolutamente bene da quel lato cerca di indagare, nel senso: cerca di salvare il salvabile se ne vale la pena e cerca di capire che gli passa nel cervello...perchè non può pretendere di tenerti legata se tu stessa gli esponi quali sono le tue esigenze.
> Per quanto mi riguarda devi risolvere in primis quello, metterti a fare casino con un altro e cominciare a dire che "il prossimo lo vuoi diverso" è partire con basi sbagliatissime.
> Stare sposata solo perchè fa figo e cercare altrove quello che non hai a casa a 32 anni e senza figli di mezzo è veramente una cagata.


Quoto ogni parola.

Aggiungo: il prossimo che usa il termine "confrontarsi" mi farà urlare ..... Mi viene l'orticaria quasi come con "condividere"


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Probabilmente è vero che vuole salvare il suo matrimonio, o forse si è stufato di te e ti ha indorato la pillola così..
> In entrambi i casi è andata, partito.
> E a te resta solo un marito a cui dire la verità: che ti sei rotta i maroni di come ti tratta, o meglio, di come NON ti tratta.
> Tenerlo lì a fare la pianta grassa in appartamento mi pare una perdita di tempo per entrambi. E dubito lui cambierà, è fatto così. Mi sa che hai sposato quello sbagliato.
> ...


..he...magra consolazione essere riuscita a rimanere "semi-lucida" senza credere troppo alle sue dichiarazioni di sperticato amore. Forse ho salvato la dignità ma l'orgoglio è rimasto comunque scorticato!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo è un pregiudizio.
> 
> Firmato la gattara


Concordo...........


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto e giù insulti gratuiti da parte di donnine frustrate sul fatto che noi uomini porci guardiamo solo all'aspetto fisico etc...
Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Mora, intanto benvenuta!
> 
> Brutta situazione direi, ma è un mio sentire. Personalmente capisco sempre che quando mi crogiolo pensando fatti effimeri, sto nascondendo a me stessa qualcosa di importante che mi ferisce.
> 
> ...


Ciao!  non sono un "barattolo vuoto" ma come avete letto anche io le mie grandiose cagate le faccio! 
Non penso al tradimento come soluzione di lungo periodo, no. Ma per certi versi per quanto la riconosca come una sciocchezza non mi pento di quel che è stato. La situazione di petto l'ho affrontata più volte: ho parlato, ascoltato, urlato, capito, provato...insomma non mi rimprovero di non averci provato a cambiare le cose con mio marito. Ritenterò ancora. Dopo di che se continuerò a battere la testa al muro senza risultato arriverò alle dovute considerazioni. Anche se in cuor mio spero ancora di poter tornare ad essere felice e soddisfatta con chi ho sposato.


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto e giù insulti gratuiti da parte di donnine frustrate sul fatto che noi uomini porci guardiamo solo all'aspetto fisico etc...
> Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


Mica ha detto che ha tradito perchè suo marito è ingrassato e l'amante ha un culetto da favola .....


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto e giù insulti gratuiti da parte di donnine frustrate sul fatto che noi uomini porci guardiamo solo all'aspetto fisico etc...
> Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


Magari dipende da come ci si pone...magari...


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mica ha detto che ha tradito perchè suo marito è ingrassato e l'amante ha un culetto da favola .....


E certo almeno io non sono ipocrita.
Ma la sincerità non paga mai. Ma se uno non è sincero anonimamente su un forum, quando dovrebbe esserlo?


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Magari dipende da come ci si pone...magari...


O forse dal fatto che sono un uomo e quindi bastardo traditore e cattivo per definizione no?
Il massimo è l'utente donna che mi ha mandato un messaggio di una riga contenente solo un insulto, mentre alla traditrice donna manda un benvenuto...:carneval:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto e giù insulti gratuiti da parte di donnine frustrate sul fatto che noi uomini porci guardiamo solo all'aspetto fisico etc...
> Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


In parte hai ragione. Se tradisce un uomo vox populi dice " ah..grandioso bastardone", ma anche se tradisce una donna le frasi fatte a volte si sprecano con "separati. che ti sei sposata a fare". Io non conosco le vite e le esperienze di chi arriva a queste sentenze, quindi nn giudico. ma coppie separate ne conosco diverse e non è esattamente una passeggiata di salute e il rimedio a tutti i mali una separazione. è comunque una ferita non da poco. Quindi io personalmente accetto e ascolto tutti i giudizi, anche quelli scontati e eccessivamente banali e cattivi ma poi le decisioni le prendo da me, non appena riacquistata un minimo di giusta distanza dalle cose! :up:
Ad ogni modo serve tutto, come dicevo, anche il lancio le pietre "virtuali"!


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mica ha detto che ha tradito perchè suo marito è ingrassato e l'amante ha un culetto da favola .....


ah no??? non l'ho detto??? ops scusate...! sìsìsìsìsì confermo l'amante aveva un culetto da favola anche se probabilmente nulla in confronto all'amica di Ingenuo!


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione. Se tradisce un uomo vox populi dice " ah..grandioso bastardone", ma anche se tradisce una donna le frasi fatte a volte si sprecano con "separati. che ti sei sposata a fare".


Beh queste cose servono a capire chi sta dall'altra parte dello schermo, persone che sono 100 volte peggio di me. Quindi i loro insulti se li possono mettere dove non batte il sole 
Farisei, sepolcri imbiancati. Una definizione che si adatta perfettamente. Oggi si dice "sfigati".


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2015)

*Ingenuo*

Il problema non è che hai tradito. L'ho fatto anch'io. È la pochezza con cui descrivi le donne della tua vita che lascia basiti.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> O forse dal fatto che sono un uomo e quindi bastardo traditore e cattivo per definizione no?
> Il massimo è l'utente donna che mi ha mandato un messaggio di una riga contenente solo un insulto, mentre alla traditrice donna manda un benvenuto...:carneval:


Ma guarda a me poco me ne cala di quello che fate tu e Mora, intendendo maschio o femmina.
Leggere di uno che tratta le donne come quarti di bue è fastidioso, se le tue motivazioni per tradire sono un bel culo e chissà cos'altro non lamentarti se non incontri grosse simpatie. Ovviamente con annessa la denigrazione di tua moglie che poveretta è ingrassata negli anni. Tu puoi tradire quanto ti pare e piace, esternare certe cose è di cattivo gusto, pur se vero. 

Una che invece racconta delle difficoltà che sta avendo nel matrimonio e tenta di risolverle compie lo stesso gesto, il tradimento, ma si pone in maniera differente.

Se i ruoli fossero ribaltati vai tranquillo che la situazione non cambierebbe. Se Mora avesse detto "mio marito si è inquartato e allora ho visto un bel manzo al lavoro e ci voglio scopare e però oh, si sarà pure inquartato ma mi scopa come se non ci fosse un domani, ma quello al lavoro c'ha un pacco da spavento e vorrei tanto che me lo infilasse nello stanzino delle scope" e tu avessi detto "bè, cerco continuamente mia moglie e continuamente mi rifiuta, a lei non interessa fare sesso però io vorrei tanto farlo, le cose prima non erano fuoco e fiamme, ma manco così mosce e mi è capitato di conoscere uno al lavoro che mi ha dato quello che cercavo in casa e ora non so che fare"...fidati che non sarebbe importato chi è maschio e chi è femmina.
Lei sarebbe stata tacciata di essere un bel zoccolone e tu un poveretto che dovresti cercare di risolvere con tua moglie, ma se le cose stanno così ti conviene fare il punto della situazione e decidere cosa fare, il tradimento è un incidente di percorso.


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione. Se tradisce un uomo vox populi dice " ah..grandioso bastardone", ma anche se tradisce una donna le frasi fatte a volte si sprecano con "separati. che ti sei sposata a fare". Io non conosco le vite e le esperienze di chi arriva a queste sentenze, quindi nn giudico. ma coppie separate ne conosco diverse e non è esattamente una passeggiata di salute e il rimedio a tutti i mali una separazione. è comunque una ferita non da poco. Quindi io personalmente accetto e ascolto tutti i giudizi, anche quelli scontati e eccessivamente banali e cattivi ma poi le decisioni le prendo da me, non appena riacquistata un minimo di giusta distanza dalle cose! :up:
> Ad ogni modo serve tutto, come dicevo, anche il lancio le pietre "virtuali"!


Mora non è che i commenti che ti hanno fatto siano stati banali e cattivi... Si tende a " consigliare" in base a ciò che si legge e ciò che si legge qui è una giovane donna che ha provato in tutti i modi a risvegliare il desiderio del marito senza riuscirci e alla fine si è  trovata l'amante... Può capitare, nessun giudizio morale od etico. Figli non ne avete. Le scelte che rimangono sono 1)Cercare di recuperare con il marito concentrandoti sul tuo rapporto con lui 2)Rimanere con il marito insoddisfata ed eventualmente trovarti un altro amante(col rischio di venire sgamata e tutto quello che può conseguire) 3)Separarti.Non sono i consigli ad essere banali, è che le scelte che hai son queste e questo è stato ciò che ti è stato detto...


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è che hai tradito. L'ho fatto anch'io. È la pochezza con cui descrivi le donne della tua vita che lascia basiti.


Evidentemente lo diverte anche il fatto di insultare gratuitamente le persone.... come dire, ognuno qualifica se stesso.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è che hai tradito. L'ho fatto anch'io. È la pochezza con cui descrivi le donne della tua vita che lascia basiti.


ah ah ah :rotfl::rotfl:
Hai tradito e vieni a fare la morale a me.
Da che pulpito...


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> O forse dal fatto che sono un uomo e quindi bastardo traditore e cattivo per definizione no?
> Il massimo è l'utente donna che mi ha mandato un messaggio di una riga contenente solo un insulto, mentre alla traditrice donna manda un benvenuto...:carneval:


Tu trasmetti presunzione. Mora83 no... Questa è la differenza.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda a me poco me ne cala di quello che fate tu e Mora, intendendo maschio o femmina.
> Leggere di uno che tratta le donne come quarti di bue è fastidioso, se le tue motivazioni per tradire sono un bel culo e chissà cos'altro non lamentarti se non incontri grosse simpatie. Ovviamente con annessa la denigrazione di tua moglie che poveretta è ingrassata negli anni. Tu puoi tradire quanto ti pare e piace, esternare certe cose è di cattivo gusto, pur se vero.
> 
> Una che invece racconta delle difficoltà che sta avendo nel matrimonio e tenta di risolverle compie lo stesso gesto, il tradimento, ma si pone in maniera differente.
> ...


in tutta onestà adoro il tuo modo diretto, simpatico e anche pungente di scrivere! E non solo per quest'ultimo commento, sia chiaro! :up:
preferisco sempre le persone che non te le mandano a dire a quelle che fanno mille giri di parole solo per compiacerti. Chapeau a te Nicka!
Io sono oggettivamente in uno schifo di momento e fa un gran bene avere qualcuno che in onestà ti dà una scrollata!


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione. Se tradisce un uomo vox populi dice " ah..grandioso bastardone", ma anche se tradisce una donna le frasi fatte a volte si sprecano con "separati. che ti sei sposata a fare". Io non conosco le vite e le esperienze di chi arriva a queste sentenze, quindi nn giudico. ma coppie separate ne conosco diverse e non è esattamente una passeggiata di salute e il rimedio a tutti i mali una separazione. è comunque una ferita non da poco. Quindi io personalmente accetto e ascolto tutti i giudizi, anche quelli scontati e eccessivamente banali e cattivi ma poi le decisioni le prendo da me, non appena riacquistata un minimo di giusta distanza dalle cose! :up:
> Ad ogni modo serve tutto, come dicevo, anche il lancio le pietre "virtuali"!


Alla tua età ero in una situazione del tutto analoga, con l'aggravante di avere un bimbo piccolo. Ma ho affrontato me stessa e il marito e mi sono separata. Con il mutuo e la cucina che mi piaceva tanto e ho lasciato a lui ....:mexican:
Siamo stati bravi e l'abbiamo gestita bene anche perchè (mi piace pensarlo) abbiamo conservato il rispetto l'uno per l'altra, anche se come coppia alla prova dei fatti non abbiamo funzionato. Siamo stati genitori più che passabili di quello che ora è uno splendido uomo di 26 anni.

Oggi, che sono di nuovo sposata da 20 anni e sono stata tradita, so che una separazione per quanto dolorosa non è niente rispetto allo sconquasso di un tradimento scoperto. Anche se è una puttanata o una scampagnata.

Se una separazione non è la soluzione, figurati un tradimento .....


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda a me poco me ne cala di quello che fate tu e Mora, intendendo maschio o femmina.
> Leggere di uno che tratta le donne come quarti di bue è fastidioso, se le tue motivazioni per tradire sono un bel culo e chissà cos'altro non lamentarti se non incontri grosse simpatie. Ovviamente con annessa la denigrazione di tua moglie che poveretta è ingrassata negli anni. Tu puoi tradire quanto ti pare e piace, esternare certe cose è di cattivo gusto, pur se vero.
> 
> Una che invece racconta delle difficoltà che sta avendo nel matrimonio e tenta di risolverle compie lo stesso gesto, il tradimento, ma si pone in maniera differente.
> ...


Se se se come no...:sonar:
Con mia moglie prima del tradimento la situazione era esattamente uguale a quella di mora83 (ovvero sesso pochissimo e di scarsa qualità) e l'ho anche scritto se ti vai a rileggere i miei messaggi.
Cosa dovevo fare tradire mia moglie con una che non mi piaceva?
Ora con mia moglie il sesso va alla grande ma se non era per la presenza di una terza persona nella coppia sarebbe rimasto tutto esattamente uguale a prima. IO non sono ipocrita a differenza di altri.
Mia moglie tu la definisci poveretta mentre il marito di mora83 che non se la scopa a sufficienza si merita il tradimento perchè un maschio che non ha voglia di fare all'amore è un mezzo uomo secondo la morale comune.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mora non è che i commenti che ti hanno fatto siano stati banali e cattivi... Si tende a " consigliare" in base a ciò che si legge e ciò che si legge qui è una giovane donna che ha provato in tutti i modi a risvegliare il desiderio del marito senza riuscirci e alla fine si è  trovata l'amante... Può capitare, nessun giudizio morale od etico. Figli non ne avete. Le scelte che rimangono sono 1)Cercare di recuperare con il marito concentrandoti sul tuo rapporto con lui 2)Rimanere con il marito insoddisfata ed eventualmente trovarti un altro amante(col rischio di venire sgamata e tutto quello che può conseguire) 3)Separarti.Non sono i consigli ad essere banali, è che le scelte che hai son queste e questo è stato ciò che ti è stato detto...


Ecco, questo è un commento che apprezzo! In altri ho percepito un che di snob, ma magari sbaglio io, le cose scritte suonano spesso diverse che se dette a voce mancando del tono. Ad ogni modo, ne sono abbastanza (anche se non pienamente lo ammetto) conscia che le soluzioni stanno sul palmo di una mano. Spero solo che recuperata la lucidità riuscirò a scegliere quella che mi appartiene di più e che mi faccia bene. L'amante per me è stato ad ogni modo un uomo e una presenza preziosa per farmi capire chi sono, che posso sbagliare e che in fondo anche la mia di carne è debole di fronte all'astinenza forzata. Ora mi auguro di cuore che lui stia provando (e riuscendo) a salvare il suo di matrimonio, io nel frattempo continuerò a provare a salvare il mio.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione. Se tradisce un uomo vox populi dice " ah..grandioso bastardone", ma anche se tradisce una donna le frasi fatte a volte si sprecano con "separati. che ti sei sposata a fare". Io non conosco le vite e le esperienze di chi arriva a queste sentenze, quindi nn giudico. ma coppie separate ne conosco diverse e non è esattamente una passeggiata di salute e il rimedio a tutti i mali una separazione. è comunque una ferita non da poco. Quindi io personalmente accetto e ascolto tutti i giudizi, anche quelli scontati e eccessivamente banali e cattivi ma poi le decisioni le prendo da me, non appena riacquistata un minimo di giusta distanza dalle cose! :up:
> Ad ogni modo serve tutto, come dicevo, anche il lancio le pietre "virtuali"!


E' vero, la separazione non è una passeggiata di salute, ed è giusto arrivarci solo quando il matrimonio  è davvero irrecuperabile. Però nemmeno diventare una traditrice seriale è un bel sentiero... perchè, visto il problema a quanto pare senza soluzione tra te e tuo marito, restando con lui la strada che percorrerai è inevitabilmente quella.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se se se come no...:sonar:
> Con mia moglie prima del tradimento la situazione era esattamente uguale a quella di mora83 (ovvero sesso pochissimo e di scarsa qualità) e l'ho anche scritto se ti vai a rileggere i miei messaggi.
> Cosa dovevo fare tradire mia moglie con una che non mi piaceva?
> Ora con mia moglie il sesso va alla grande ma se non era per la presenza di una terza persona nella coppia sarebbe rimasto tutto esattamente uguale a prima. IO non sono ipocrita a differenza di altri.
> Mia moglie tu la definisci poveretta mentre il marito di mora83 che non se la scopa a sufficienza si merita il tradimento perchè un maschio che non ha voglia di fare all'amore è un mezzo uomo secondo la morale comune.


Non hai capito un cazzo, ma non è un problema mio.


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un commento che apprezzo! In altri ho percepito un che di snob, ma magari sbaglio io, le cose scritte suonano spesso diverse che se dette a voce mancando del tono. Ad ogni modo, ne sono abbastanza (anche se non pienamente lo ammetto) conscia che le soluzioni stanno sul palmo di una mano. Spero solo che recuperata la lucidità riuscirò a scegliere quella che mi appartiene di più e che mi faccia bene. L'amante per me è stato ad ogni modo un uomo e una presenza preziosa per farmi capire chi sono, che posso sbagliare e che in fondo anche la mia di carne è debole di fronte all'astinenza forzata. Ora mi auguro di cuore che lui stia provando (e riuscendo) a salvare il suo di matrimonio, io nel frattempo continuerò a provare a salvare il mio.


In bocca al lupo allora


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo, ma non è un problema mio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Al limite è un problema dell'ereditarietà dei caratteri genetici


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Alla tua età ero in una situazione del tutto analoga, con l'aggravante di avere un bimbo piccolo. Ma ho affrontato me stessa e il marito e mi sono separata. Con il mutuo e la cucina che mi piaceva tanto e ho lasciato a lui ....:mexican:
> Siamo stati bravi e l'abbiamo gestita bene anche perchè (mi piace pensarlo) abbiamo conservato il rispetto l'uno per l'altra, anche se come coppia alla prova dei fatti non abbiamo funzionato. Siamo stati genitori più che passabili di quello che ora è uno splendido uomo di 26 anni.
> 
> Oggi, che sono di nuovo sposata da 20 anni e sono stata tradita, so che una separazione per quanto dolorosa non è niente rispetto allo sconquasso di un tradimento scoperto. Anche se è una puttanata o una scampagnata.
> ...


OHHHH davvero???? Non sai che sincero conforto Divì. A volte mi sento un'aliena, una zozzona improvvisata che si è lasciata fregare la felicità che merita da un marito pigro e da un'amante che pur dicendo di amarmi alla follia alla prima strigliata mi ha mollata via mail cadendo nel silenzio totale....! In passato sono stata tradita anche io dal mio fidanzato storico e a suo tempo (avevo 25 anni allora!) fu per me causa più che sufficiente per sbatterlo fuori casa dopo 7 anni di storia. Quel dolore e quell'umiliazione ancora c'è, quindi lungi da me andare orgogliosa di aver provocato ad un'altra donna (la moglie del mio amante) lo stesso trauma. E ancor meno orgogliosa di aver tradito mio marito che -a parte il sesso (...detto niente!!!!!....) non mi ha mai fatto mancare niente!


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Al limite è un problema dell'ereditarietà dei caratteri genetici


Vuoi una foto del mio culo?
Ho voglia di fare un po' di petting spinto.
Magari mi va fatta bene. Voglio elevarmi a non darla.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto
> Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


Il forum è composto per lo più da donne, e tendenzialmente sono più accomodanti con le donne che con gli uomini. Una specie di solidarietà femminile.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo allora


...CREPI...e in fretta però!
Io con sto uovo sodo che non va ne sù ne giù non ci vivo affatto bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi una foto del mio culo?
> Ho voglia di fare un po' di petting spinto.
> Magari mi va fatta bene. Voglio elevarmi a non darla.



Troppo.
Quello che serve é una foto dell'impronta lasciata sulla sabbia. Astrai il concetto.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> OHHHH davvero???? Non sai che sincero conforto Divì. A volte mi sento un'aliena, una zozzona improvvisata che si è lasciata fregare la felicità che merita da un marito pigro e da un'amante che pur dicendo di amarmi alla follia alla prima strigliata mi ha mollata via mail cadendo nel silenzio totale....! In passato sono stata tradita anche io dal mio fidanzato storico e a suo tempo (avevo 25 anni allora!) fu per me causa più che sufficiente per sbatterlo fuori casa dopo 7 anni di storia. Quel dolore e quell'umiliazione ancora c'è, quindi lungi da me andare orgogliosa di aver provocato ad un'altra donna (la moglie del mio amante) lo stesso trauma. E ancor meno orgogliosa di aver tradito mio marito che -a parte il sesso (...detto niente!!!!!....) non mi ha mai fatto mancare niente!


Non preoccuparti qua troverai piena comprensione nonostante tu non abbia tollerato il tradimento mentre anni dopo hai tradito allegramente... :rotfl:
Basta che tu non dica mai che l'amante ti piaceva un sacco, quello mai. Ma che hai tradito per "sentirti viva":carneval:


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Troppo.
> Quello che serve é una foto dell'impronta lasciata sulla sabbia. Astrai il concetto.


Porca di quella porca!!!!
Vedi, devo sgrezzarmi...


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi una foto del mio culo?
> Ho voglia di fare un po' di petting spinto.
> Magari mi va fatta bene. Voglio elevarmi a non darla.


Puoi fare di meglio. La vedo un pò scomposta come reazione :rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un commento che apprezzo! In altri ho percepito un che di snob, ma magari sbaglio io, le cose scritte suonano spesso diverse che se dette a voce mancando del tono. Ad ogni modo, ne sono abbastanza (anche se non pienamente lo ammetto) conscia che le soluzioni stanno sul palmo di una mano. Spero solo che recuperata la lucidità riuscirò a scegliere quella che mi appartiene di più e che mi faccia bene. L'amante per me è stato ad ogni modo un uomo e una presenza preziosa per farmi capire chi sono, che posso sbagliare e che in fondo anche la mia di carne è debole di fronte all'astinenza forzata. Ora mi auguro di cuore che lui stia provando (e riuscendo) a salvare il suo di matrimonio, io nel frattempo continuerò a provare a salvare il mio.


ma infatti secondo me le critiche rivolte a te dovrebbero attenere più a qualche termine che hai usato, o anche ai paragoni tra tua moglie e l'amante (tuttavia secondo me hai fatto bene a scriverli, se ti sono sorti spontanei, almeno secondo me un forum anonimo è il luogo adatto)
intendo dire: non è mica sbagliato ritenere l'amante molto sexy, provare piacere della sua compagnia etc., anzi secondo me sarebbe assurdo il contrario! cioè, se l'amante non ci piace (e qui vorrei sapere che ce lo prendiamo a fare), il tradimento sarebbe meno grave?? assurdo


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto e giù insulti gratuiti da parte di donnine frustrate sul fatto che noi uomini porci guardiamo solo all'aspetto fisico etc...
> Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


ciao Ingenuo.. a me personalmente gli ipocriti non piacciono, quelli della serie "ho tradito perchè sono stat* sedott*, manipolat*, circuit*, non volevo, bla bla". Quindi apprezzo molto la sincerità. Sincerità anche nel dire "ho provato una forte attrazione fisica per un'altra donna e mi sono lasciato guidare dall'istinto."

ci sta.

quello che è emerso dalle tue parole, però, (e magari sbaglio, ma ti sto dicendo come l'ho letto io) è una sorta di autogiustificazione mista a disprezzo, del tipo: "mia moglie ha preso un sacco di kg, l'altra ha un fisico da paura e un bel culetto, e quindi? che dovevo fa?" sommato alle cose non molto carine che hai detto ai vari utenti... 

ecco cos'è scattato nei tuoi confronti.

e comunque mi sembra che anche mora si sia presa una bella dose di critiche, ma non ha risposto insultando.

tutto qui..te lo scrivo senza polemica


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Davvero curiosa questa cosa... se è un uomo a tradire è un bastardo, uno stronzo uno che non ha rispetto e giù insulti gratuiti da parte di donnine frustrate sul fatto che noi uomini porci guardiamo solo all'aspetto fisico etc...
> Se invece è una donna... "Oh cara che c'è che non va nella tua vita?"


Ma tu hai posto il tuo tradimento sull'aspetto fisico caro ingenuo Se ti castri da solo che ci vuoi fa? Vedi di esser più sveglio e lo prossima volta parlaci delle doti morali e personali (non fisiche dell'amante )


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Puoi fare di meglio. La vedo un pò scomposta come reazione :rotfl:


Scomposta?
Non direi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Il forum è composto per lo più da donne, e tendenzialmente sono più accomodanti con le donne che con gli uomini. Una specie di solidarietà femminile.



Per cortesia niente stronzate prima delle 11 che non mi sono ancora svegliata bene. Con immutato affetto mon petit chou


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Il forum è composto per lo più da donne, e tendenzialmente sono più accomodanti con le donne che con gli uomini. Una specie di solidarietà femminile.


Ma è ovvio. Due pesi e due misure. Gli uomini che tradiscono sono porci. Le donne anzichè tr... "incomprese" :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Ingenuo.. a me personalmente gli ipocriti non piacciono, quelli della serie "ho tradito perchè sono stat* sedott*, manipolat*, circuit*, non volevo, bla bla". Quindi apprezzo molto la sincerità. Sincerità anche nel dire "ho provato una forte attrazione fisica per un'altra donna e mi sono lasciato guidare dall'istinto."
> 
> ci sta.
> 
> ...


ah ecco hai riposto pure te Uomini così sciocchi !!!!


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ...CREPI...e in fretta però!
> Io con sto uovo sodo che non va ne sù ne giù non ci vivo affatto bene.


Magari potreste parlare anche con un sessuologo/andrologo.. Forse tuo marito ha dei problemi dei quali fa fatica a parlare con te. Gli uomini son molto sensibili in questo campo.


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh queste cose servono a capire chi sta dall'altra parte dello schermo, persone che sono 100 volte peggio di me. Quindi i loro insulti se li possono mettere dove non batte il sole
> Farisei, sepolcri imbiancati. Una definizione che si adatta perfettamente. Oggi si dice "sfigati".


eh, che esagerato. comunque, secondo me. quello che è servito a me del forum è stato leggere quelli che tu definisci insulti (in particolare a altri utenti perché io ho letto molto prima di iscrivermi) e i commenti più secchi. quelli sono stati utili per guardare le cose da un punto di vista che non mi era né consono, né comodo. il punto, se vuoi che uno scambio di opinioni, anche espresse malamente, a volte, ti sia utile è cercare di ascoltare se ci può essere un fondo di verità.


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio. Due pesi e due misure. Gli uomini che tradiscono sono porci. Le donne anzichè tr... "incomprese" :rotfl:


ma hai letto le critiche a mora? lei ha risposto con tranquillità ed ha incassato.

tu sei stato criticato e hai iniziato a definire le utenti brutte, fallite, frustrate e hai persino detto a Scared che finirà al call center :rotfl::rotfl: che voglio dì, c'entra come i cavoli a merenda.

fidati, da utenta non più nuova  ti assicuro che se mora avesse cominciato a rispondere "beh ma che volete, io ho due uomini perchè so na figa e piaccio e scopo quanto mi pare alla faccia vostra" avrebbe ricevuto il tuo stesso trattamento. non c'entra nulla il genere...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per cortesia niente stronzate prima delle 11 che non mi sono ancora svegliata bene. Con immutato affetto mon petit chou


:rotfl::rotfl: mon petit chou !


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma hai letto le critiche a mora? lei ha risposto con tranquillità ed ha incassato.
> 
> tu sei stato criticato e hai iniziato a definire le utenti brutte, fallite, frustrate e hai persino detto a Scared che finirà al call center :rotfl::rotfl: che voglio dì, c'entra come i cavoli a merenda.
> 
> fidati, da utenta non più nuova  ti assicuro che se mora avesse cominciato a rispondere "beh ma che volete, io ho due uomini perchè so na figa e piaccio e scopo quanto mi pare alla faccia vostra" avrebbe ricevuto il tuo stesso trattamento. non c'entra nulla il genere...


Lizzy del mio cuore insegna! Tralasciamo che magari Lizzy fosse un uomo...

Comunque non vorrei dire, io qui dentro mi sono beccata della troia per un paio di mesi e senza avere mai insultato nessuno...e che sarà mai un'offesa ogni tanto...


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio. Due pesi e due misure. Gli uomini che tradiscono sono porci. Le donne anzichè tr... "incomprese" :rotfl:


Beh.. Non è così semplice, e tu te le sei anche cercate col lanternino. Però, al di là del tuo caso specifico, ho notato anch'io una tendenza a essere più comprensive se dall'altra parte c'è una donna.


----------



## zagor (4 Agosto 2015)

Sono del parere che il tradimento sia sempre l'opzione peggiore, la scelta più vigliacca. La scelta dei vigliacchi. Esiste la separazione per i casi più gravi. Va anche tenuta in debita considerazione la pazienza,come possibile opzione. Mentre si provano con le armi della seduzione,cosa non difficile per una donna, si aspetta per un po. Ovviamente non a tempo indefinito, ma neanche tre mesi. Poi, si mette al corrente il partner di quello che si è deciso e si agisce. Se davvero il marito è refrattario a qualunque stimolo erotico, potrebbe anche accettare la nuova situazione, oppure accettare la separazione, o concederti un periodo di riflessione, (per lui), in cui potrebbe chiarirsi le idee e tu avresti carta bianca per cercare soddisfazioni altrove. Chiaro,si dovrebbero passare momenti sgradevoli, molto più semplice andare a Roma, allargare le gambe quel tanto che basta e poi invocare l'indulgenza plenaria.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio. Due pesi e due misure. Gli uomini che tradiscono sono porci. Le donne anzichè tr... "incomprese" :rotfl:


perdonami, ma non credo che nessuna/o qui dentro si sia posto come "povero incompreso". Siamo "umani/e", abbiamo le nostre debolezze, i nostri punti di vista, i nostri eccessi e facciamo le nostre cagate pazzesche: tutti, nessuno/a escluso/a credo!
Quando ho deciso di scrivere avevo ben messo in conto che avrei ricevuto mazzate, consigli seri, opinioni sinceri e anche qualche minchiata qua e là: e così è stato. Se uno lancia il sasso e racconta i fatti propri ad altri deve mettere in conto tutto e accettarlo con serenità. AMEN.


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lizzy del mio cuore insegna! Tralasciamo che magari Lizzy fosse un uomo...
> 
> Comunque non vorrei dire, io qui dentro mi sono beccata della troia per un paio di mesi e senza avere mai insultato nessuno...e che sarà mai un'offesa ogni tanto...


dillo a me :rotfl::rotfl: io mi sono beccata gli insulti per le mie indubbie preferenze forumistiche....

c'amm fa


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> perdonami, ma non credo che nessuna/o qui dentro si sia posto come "povero incompreso". Siamo "umani/e", abbiamo le nostre debolezze, i nostri punti di vista, i nostri eccessi e facciamo le nostre cagate pazzesche: tutti, nessuno/a escluso/a credo!
> Quando ho deciso di scrivere avevo ben messo in conto che avrei ricevuto mazzate, consigli seri, opinioni sinceri e anche qualche minchiata qua e là: e così è stato. Se uno lancia il sasso e racconta i fatti propri ad altri deve mettere in conto tutto e accettarlo con serenità. AMEN.


brava mora :up: esatto..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio. Due pesi e due misure. Gli uomini che tradiscono sono porci. Le donne anzichè tr... "incomprese" :rotfl:



No tu semplicemente cercavi il plauso.
Ma purtoppo, caro il mio topone, non vi era nulla cui plaudere.
E neppure il pubblico nel quale speravi. Pubblico  che, per una trombata non riuscita, potresti trovare a villa arzilla dove un certo tipo di cabaret é ancora molto apprezzato.


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lizzy del mio cuore insegna! Tralasciamo che magari Lizzy fosse un uomo...
> 
> Comunque non vorrei dire, io qui dentro mi sono beccata della troia per un paio di mesi e senza avere mai insultato nessuno...e che sarà mai un'offesa ogni tanto...



comunque io questa Lizzy me la sono persa... ero poco presente... mi sa che è un peccato...


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Ingenuo.. a me personalmente gli ipocriti non piacciono, quelli della serie "ho tradito perchè sono stat* sedott*, manipolat*, circuit*, non volevo, bla bla". Quindi apprezzo molto la sincerità. Sincerità anche nel dire "ho provato una forte attrazione fisica per un'altra donna e mi sono lasciato guidare dall'istinto."
> 
> ci sta.
> 
> ...


Intanto la descrizione fisica dell'amante mi è stata chiesta e non l'ho mandata avanti io.
Non c'è nessun disprezzo nei confronti di mia moglie, al limite un pò di rabbia quello sì perchè pur essendo molto carina si è lasciata completamente andare. Ho cercato in tutti i modi di convincerla a dimagrire oltre che per estetica anche per salute. Ovviamente l'ha presa sul personale e nisba..
A un certo punto, miracolo trova un'amica che la convince a dimagrire. Poi arriva un'altra amica che ha maggior presa su di lei e le dice che sono tutte balle e che io la devo amare così com'è anche se quando l'ho sposata era 30 kg in meno.
Intanto smette praticamente di fare l'amore perchè ci sono cose più importanti etc...
Arriva a dirmi giuro "di farmi un'amante" perchè insisto troppo per fare l'amore.
Poi, quando capisce che rischia di perdermi improvvisamente diventa una dea del sesso e nel giro di un mese ricomincia coi rapporti orali che erano un ricordo da fidanzati e udite udite mi concede anzi propone più volte rapporti anali. Il sesso da deludente diventa stellare.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io questa Lizzy me la sono persa... ero poco presente... mi sa che è un peccato...


Sono stati giorni di follia pura!!!


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Intanto la descrizione fisica dell'amante mi è stata chiesta e non l'ho mandata avanti io.
> Non c'è nessun disprezzo nei confronti di mia moglie, al limite un pò di rabbia quello sì perchè pur essendo molto carina si è lasciata completamente andare. Ho cercato in tutti i modi di convincerla a dimagrire oltre che per estetica anche per salute. Ovviamente l'ha presa sul personale e nisba..
> A un certo punto, miracolo trova un'amica che la convince a dimagrire. Poi arriva un'altra amica che ha maggior presa su di lei e le dice che sono tutte balle e che io la devo amare così com'è anche se quando l'ho sposata era 30 kg in meno.
> Intanto smette praticamente di fare l'amore perchè ci sono cose più importanti etc...
> ...


Altro che amica...questa s'è trovata un altro. Ma sicuro.


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> OHHHH davvero???? Non sai che sincero conforto Divì. A volte mi sento un'aliena, una zozzona improvvisata che si è lasciata fregare la felicità che merita da un marito pigro e da un'amante che pur dicendo di amarmi alla follia alla prima strigliata mi ha mollata via mail cadendo nel silenzio totale....! In passato sono stata tradita anche io dal mio fidanzato storico e a suo tempo (avevo 25 anni allora!) fu per me causa più che sufficiente per sbatterlo fuori casa dopo 7 anni di storia. Quel dolore e quell'umiliazione ancora c'è, quindi lungi da me andare orgogliosa di aver provocato ad un'altra donna (la moglie del mio amante) lo stesso trauma. E ancor meno orgogliosa di aver tradito mio marito che -a parte il sesso (...detto niente!!!!!....) non mi ha mai fatto mancare niente!


Mah, io trovo improprio l'uso che fai di parole come stima, rispetto,  voler bene. Sono certa che tuo marito sarebbe d'accordo con me.

Per il resto, nella coppia del tuo amante il traditore è lui. Non è questione di non far soffrire un'altra donna, ma di non far tradire la fiducia della persona che hai sposato tu.  

Trov un'altra similitudine: io mi sono sposata a 28 anni dopo una lunga relazione finita male con un altro. Mi sentivo innamoratissima. Ma oggi forse leggo le mie scelte in un altro modo.

Ti faccio tanti auguri, la vita è appassionante, e il sesso non è sempre la sola soluzione.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No tu semplicemente cercavi il plauso.
> Ma purtoppo, caro il mio topone, non vi era nulla cui plaudere.
> E neppure il pubblico nel quale speravi. Pubblico  che, per una trombata non riuscita, potresti trovare a villa arzilla dove un certo tipo di cabaret é ancora molto apprezzato.


Mai cercato il plauso. Men che meno il tuo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Intanto la descrizione fisica dell'amante mi è stata chiesta e non l'ho mandata avanti io.
> Non c'è nessun disprezzo nei confronti di mia moglie, al limite un pò di rabbia quello sì perchè pur essendo molto carina si è lasciata completamente andare. Ho cercato in tutti i modi di convincerla a dimagrire oltre che per estetica anche per salute. Ovviamente l'ha presa sul personale e nisba..
> A un certo punto, miracolo trova un'amica che la convince a dimagrire. Poi arriva un'altra amica che ha maggior presa su di lei e le dice che sono tutte balle e che io la devo amare così com'è anche se quando l'ho sposata era 30 kg in meno.
> Intanto smette praticamente di fare l'amore perchè ci sono cose più importanti etc...
> ...


Ecco,allora ritieniti fortunato e concentrati su di lei


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Intanto la descrizione fisica dell'amante mi è stata chiesta e non l'ho mandata avanti io.
> Non c'è nessun disprezzo nei confronti di mia moglie, al limite un pò di rabbia quello sì perchè pur essendo molto carina si è lasciata completamente andare. Ho cercato in tutti i modi di convincerla a dimagrire oltre che per estetica anche per salute. Ovviamente l'ha presa sul personale e nisba..
> A un certo punto, miracolo trova un'amica che la convince a dimagrire. Poi arriva un'altra amica che ha maggior presa su di lei e le dice che sono tutte balle e che io la devo amare così com'è anche se quando l'ho sposata era 30 kg in meno.
> Intanto smette praticamente di fare l'amore perchè ci sono cose più importanti etc...
> ...


ok questo mi sembra un post normale in cui descrivi una porzione della tua realtà coniugale sicuramente non piacevole..

ma non hai sempre scritto così, era quello che volevo dirti  se in un forum alle prime critiche rispondi con "si vede che a te non ti si scopa nessuno e sei invidiosa perchè io sono felice" ma che t'aspetti?
poi ora sta a te porti in maniera più soft, come hai risposto a me ad esempio, e integrarti in modo più tranquillo.

capita anche lo sbocco di rabbia in risposta alle critiche :sonar: mica siamo perfetti!


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono del parere che il tradimento sia sempre l'opzione peggiore, la scelta più vigliacca. La scelta dei vigliacchi. Esiste la separazione per i casi più gravi. Va anche tenuta in debita considerazione la pazienza,come possibile opzione. Mentre si provano con le armi della seduzione,cosa non difficile per una donna, si aspetta per un po. Ovviamente non a tempo indefinito, ma neanche tre mesi. Poi, si mette al corrente il partner di quello che si è deciso e si agisce. Se davvero il marito è refrattario a qualunque stimolo erotico, potrebbe anche accettare la nuova situazione, oppure accettare la separazione, o concederti un periodo di riflessione, (per lui), in cui potrebbe chiarirsi le idee e tu avresti carta bianca per cercare soddisfazioni altrove. Chiaro,si dovrebbero passare momenti sgradevoli, molto più semplice andare a Roma, allargare le gambe quel tanto che basta e poi invocare l'indulgenza plenaria.


Ti stupirà, ma sono d'accordo. Ho fatto la scelta più comoda e vigliacca e ci sono rimasta con le dita (e l'orgoglio) BEN BENE SCHIACCIATE. Il punto - e torno alla domanda del mio primissimo post- è come uscirne con una certa dignità. Chiaramente devo ammettere di essermi affezionata all'uomo romano, e questo per certi versi mi preoccupa ancor di più circa la tenuta del mio matrimonio. Ma prima di dichiarare l'irrimediabile morte della relazione con mio marito vorrei provare a vedere se dentro la cagata dell'amante posso trovarci un non so che di positivo da portare nel mio matrimonio (uno stimolo, una riflessione, una presa di coscenza, non so...) per cercare di salvarlo.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Altro che amica...questa s'è trovata un altro. Ma sicuro.


Altra risposta scomposta:rotfl:
Sei stata sgamata sulla palese differenza di trattamento e vai a scavare nella mia storia anzichè rispondere.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per cortesia niente stronzate prima delle 11 che non mi sono ancora svegliata bene. Con immutato affetto mon petit chou


Per una volta che ha scritto una roba che condivido..


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok questo mi sembra un post normale in cui descrivi una porzione della tua realtà coniugale sicuramente non piacevole..
> 
> ma non hai sempre scritto così, era quello che volevo dirti  se in un forum alle prime critiche rispondi con "si vede che a te non ti si scopa nessuno e sei invidiosa perchè io sono felice" ma che t'aspetti?
> poi ora sta a te porti in maniera più soft, come hai risposto a me ad esempio, e integrarti in modo più tranquillo.
> ...


Beh è ovvio che io ho risposto così a te perchè tu ti sei sempre posto in maniera gentile con me e interessato a capire come stanno le cose senza insultare preventivamente.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> perdonami, ma non credo che nessuna/o qui dentro si sia posto come "povero incompreso". Siamo "umani/e", abbiamo le nostre debolezze, i nostri punti di vista, i nostri eccessi e facciamo le nostre cagate pazzesche: tutti, nessuno/a escluso/a credo!
> Quando ho deciso di scrivere avevo ben messo in conto che avrei ricevuto mazzate, consigli seri, opinioni sinceri e anche qualche minchiata qua e là: e così è stato. Se uno lancia il sasso e racconta i fatti propri ad altri deve mettere in conto tutto e accettarlo con serenità. AMEN.


Tu in quanto donna non ti sei presa insulti. Critiche sì ma insulti no.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lizzy del mio cuore insegna! Tralasciamo che magari Lizzy fosse un uomo...
> 
> Comunque non vorrei dire, io qui dentro mi sono beccata della troia per un paio di mesi e senza avere mai insultato nessuno...e che sarà mai un'offesa ogni tanto...


Quindi hai tradito anche tu, giusto?
E poi vieni a fare la morale a me?


----------



## zagor (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> *Ti stupirà, ma sono d'accordo*. Ho fatto la scelta più comoda e vigliacca e ci sono rimasta con le dita (e l'orgoglio) BEN BENE SCHIACCIATE. Il punto - e torno alla domanda del mio primissimo post- è come uscirne con una certa dignità. Chiaramente devo ammettere di essermi affezionata all'uomo romano, e questo per certi versi mi preoccupa ancor di più circa la tenuta del mio matrimonio. Ma prima di dichiarare l'irrimediabile morte della relazione con mio marito vorrei provare a vedere se dentro la cagata dell'amante posso trovarci un non so che di positivo da portare nel mio matrimonio (uno stimolo, una riflessione, una presa di coscenza, non so...) per cercare di salvarlo.



Avevo intuito che, in qualche modo, potevi accettare questo punto di vista. Io, al tuo posto, proverei a dire a tuo marito che se non cambia qualcosa in tempi rapidissimi, (perchè di pazienza ne hai avuta a sufficienza), sarai costretta a cercare fuori quello che non trovi più nel tuo matrimonio. Una volta fatto questo passo, mi riterrei libero di agire. Nessuna spiegazione sarebbe più dovuta.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Intanto la descrizione fisica dell'amante mi è stata chiesta e non l'ho mandata avanti io.
> Non c'è nessun disprezzo nei confronti di mia moglie, al limite un pò di rabbia quello sì perchè pur essendo molto carina si è lasciata completamente andare. Ho cercato in tutti i modi di convincerla a dimagrire oltre che per estetica anche per salute. Ovviamente l'ha presa sul personale e nisba..
> A un certo punto, miracolo trova un'amica che la convince a dimagrire. Poi arriva un'altra amica che ha maggior presa su di lei e le dice che sono tutte balle e che io la devo amare così com'è anche se quando l'ho sposata era 30 kg in meno.
> Intanto smette praticamente di fare l'amore perchè ci sono cose più importanti etc...
> ...


Ti confesso, caro Ingenuo, che un poco ti invidio. Alla fine la tua storia un risvolto positivo ce l'ha, ossia per dritto o per rovescio la passione e quello che ti mancava nel tuo matrimonio è tornata...! Si possono questionare i mezzi ma il fine l'hai raggiunto e credo non sia in fondo cosa da poco!! Sarebbe bello che tua moglie ti spiegasse fino in fondo il perchè di questo cambio repentino: davvero è solo paura di perderti? o magari anche lei ha avuto il coraggio di farsi un esame di coscienza e ha capito che era giusto darti più attenzioni? è un'attenzione momentanea, una reazione d'orgoglio da femmina, o un vero cambiamento che vuole mantenere nel tempo? ..e. comunque domande a parte: goditi tua moglie! e vedrai che più la vostra intimità migliora e più la voglia e la motivazione a tenersi in forma verrà da se!:up:


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Altra risposta scomposta:rotfl:
> Sei stata sgamata sulla palese differenza di trattamento e vai a scavare nella mia storia anzichè rispondere.


Ma sei scemo?


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Quindi hai tradito anche tu, giusto?
> E poi vieni a fare la morale a me?


Richiedo: sei scemo?


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Altro che amica...questa s'è trovata un altro. Ma sicuro.


da quel che ho letto nelle varie storie presentate qui, mi pare plausibile.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> davvero è solo paura di perderti? o magari anche lei ha avuto il coraggio di farsi un esame di coscienza e ha capito che era giusto darti più attenzioni? è un'attenzione momentanea, una reazione d'orgoglio da femmina, o un vero cambiamento che vuole mantenere nel tempo?


Dici che le persone cambiano così tanto? Da una sessualità di una mattonella a dea del sesso? 
Io non capisco, o prima si comportava per una donna che non era, o lo sta facendo ora...


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Avevo intuito che, in qualche modo, potevi accettare questo punto di vista. Io, al tuo posto, proverei a dire a tuo marito che se non cambia qualcosa in tempi rapidissimi, (perchè di pazienza ne hai avuta a sufficienza), sarai costretta a cercare fuori quello che non trovi più nel tuo matrimonio. Una volta fatto questo passo, mi riterrei libero di agire. Nessuna spiegazione sarebbe più dovuta.


Zagor, PRIMA di lasciarmi andare alle passioni romane, a inizio 2015 feci ESATTAMENTE questo discorso a mio marito....siamo ad agosto in procinto di partire per le ferie. Io ci proverò ancora e ancora almeno in queste tre settimane che dovrebbero essere di assoluto relax per entrambi. Se in autunno sarò ancora qui con i miei cerini in mano è evidente che per quanto dolorose dovrò valutare scelte più drastiche.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ti confesso, caro Ingenuo, che un poco ti invidio. Alla fine la tua storia un risvolto positivo ce l'ha, ossia per dritto o per rovescio la passione e quello che ti mancava nel tuo matrimonio è tornata...! Si possono questionare i mezzi ma il fine l'hai raggiunto e credo non sia in fondo cosa da poco!! Sarebbe bello che tua moglie ti spiegasse fino in fondo il perchè di questo cambio repentino: davvero è solo paura di perderti? o magari anche lei ha avuto il coraggio di farsi un esame di coscienza e ha capito che era giusto darti più attenzioni? è un'attenzione momentanea, una reazione d'orgoglio da femmina, o un vero cambiamento che vuole mantenere nel tempo? ..e. comunque domande a parte: goditi tua moglie! e vedrai che più la vostra intimità migliora e più la voglia e la motivazione a tenersi in forma verrà da se!:up:


Beh prima o poi mia moglie me lo spiegherà.
Non so se sarà una cosa momentanea per ora va avanti da un mese e mezzo io spero che duri.
Di sicuro ha cambiato completamente il nostro matrimonio che da un mezzo fallimento è diventato vivo bello divertente, ci facciamo un sacco di risate insieme come da fidanzati.
Nel frattempo però io mi sono affezionato all'amante che pensavo volesse chiudere, invece ci siamo sentiti nuovamente e mi ha messo in crisi. Purtroppo non esiste l'interruttore per i sentimenti.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo?


Io sono quello che insulta non ricordi? :rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> o prima si comportava per una donna che non era, o lo sta facendo ora...


è evidente! delle due l'una. 
Ma io mi auguro per ingenuo che sua moglie ora sia quello che è realmente. 
Mi auguro che i momenti "sesso-oddio-che-noia" fossero dettati da figli, impegni, stress quotidiano e che magari la scollata di una possibile perdita gli abbia fatto ricordare la femmina che è (...e che a suo tempo immagino fece innamorare ingenuo!)


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Dici che le persone cambiano così tanto? Da una sessualità di una mattonella a dea del sesso?
> Io non capisco, o prima si comportava per una donna che non era, o lo sta facendo ora...


Lo scopriremo solo vivendo.
Altro non so.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mai cercato il plauso. Men che meno il tuo


abbi pazienza: leggiti. Leggi i tuoi post. Poi commentati. Che non sei stupido.
Allora, passi che sei venuto a raccontare che non ti sei fatto l'amante ma ti sei fatto tua moglie che in effetti qui è un po' come 'uomo morde cane' e quindi perlomeno bisogna apprezzare l'originalità.
Però per il resto sei di una banalità disarmante.
Nei contenuti e nei modi.
Gretto, povero e ritrito.
Probabilmente hai pensato fosse il modo giusto di porti in un sito di tradimento.
Ma, caro il mio ocarone(vezzeggiativo di ingenuo), l'hai fatta fuori dal vasetto.
Ora: se sei una persona intelligente sai cosa devi fare, mica te lo devo dire io.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ma io mi auguro per ingenuo che sua moglie ora sia quello che è realmente.
> Mi auguro che i momenti "sesso-oddio-che-noia" fossero dettati da figli, impegni, stress quotidiano e che magari la scollata di una possibile perdita gli abbia fatto ricordare la femmina che è (...e che a suo tempo immagino fece innamorare ingenuo!)


Ah, glielo auguro anche io. Ma purtroppo per lui ne dubito molto. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza: leggiti. Leggi i tuoi post. Poi commentati. Che non sei stupido.
> Allora, passi che sei venuto a raccontare che non ti sei fatto l'amante ma ti sei fatto tua moglie che in effetti qui è un po' come 'uomo morde cane' e quindi perlomeno bisogna apprezzare l'originalità.
> Però per il resto sei di una banalità disarmante.
> Nei contenuti e nei modi.
> ...


Me ne farò una ragione dei tuoi commenti.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io sono quello che insulta non ricordi? :rotfl:


Non ho insultato, ho chiesto.
E comunque un minimo di pensiero laterale...se fossi entrata qui traditrice mi avrebbero compresa e capita e aiutata...sono una donna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Purtroppo non esiste l'interruttore per i sentimenti.


ma vai a cagare. Sentimenti. 
Studia, capra, quelle sono emozioni.


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare. Sentimenti.
> Studia, capra, quelle sono emozioni.


Sbri, e' ammmore! Come sei arida...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E certo almeno io non sono ipocrita.
> Ma la sincerità non paga mai. Ma se uno non è sincero anonimamente su un forum, quando dovrebbe esserlo?


Essere sinceri è positivo. Però sinceramente ci si può rivelare in un modo che viene giudicato superficiale. Non è che la mancanza di maschere (davvero sei senza maschere?) faccio accettare tutto. Del resto è proprio senza maschera che Hannibal Lecter rivela la sua natura, non è che piaccia.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh prima o poi mia moglie me lo spiegherà.
> Non so se sarà una cosa momentanea per ora va avanti da un mese e mezzo io spero che duri.
> Di sicuro ha cambiato completamente il nostro matrimonio che da un mezzo fallimento è diventato vivo bello divertente, ci facciamo un sacco di risate insieme come da fidanzati.
> Nel frattempo però io mi sono affezionato all'amante che pensavo volesse chiudere, invece ci siamo sentiti nuovamente e mi ha messo in crisi. Purtroppo non esiste l'interruttore per i sentimenti.


In questo mi sembri simile al mio adorato pirla romano (detto con infinito affetto). Non mi sembri portato per le doppie vite, quindi se il tuo matrimonio è tornato in quota, sforzati di resistere alla tua amante e goditi il momento di slancio che vi sta regalando la "rinascita estiva" di tua moglie. L'altra a questo punto è evidente sia uno sfizio: ne amore, ne necessità!


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare. Sentimenti.
> Studia, capra, quelle sono emozioni.


Andrò a cagare pensando a te :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In questo mi sembri simile al mio adorato pirla romano (detto con infinito affetto). Non mi sembri portato per le doppie vite, quindi se il tuo matrimonio è tornato in quota, sforzati di resistere alla tua amante e goditi il momento di slancio che vi sta regalando la "rinascita estiva" di tua moglie. L'altra a questo punto è evidente sia uno sfizio: ne amore, ne necessità!


Grazie.
Il tempo mi farà capire


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sentimenti.
> Studia, capra, quelle sono emozioni.


Sono andato a guardare la treccani, la differenza non la so bene neanche io. 
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sentimento/
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/emozione/
Imparo sempre quando scrivi tu. Un giorno mi devi spiegare che lavoro fai, che hai competenze che vanno dall'SQL all'etimologia. 

..io mi fermo all'SQL


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sbri, e' ammmore! Come sei arida...


ma quanto cazzo se la racconta la gente...
la moglie che 'si' è lasciata andare: ovvero senza motivo alcuno, dall'oggi al domani, la persona che vive con me prende 30 chili e io non mi faccio una domanda, non mi pongo alcun problema se non quello dello spazio ridotto nei corridoi.
la moglie non ha voglia di fare sesso: fosse mai che manchi qualcosina-ina per riaccendere il desiderio? Oltre a lamentarmi come Geremia, posso magari fare altro?
l'amante non me la da: ma non è che mi sta pigliando per il culo perchè è una profumiera?
mia moglie ha ricominciato a darmela: non è che ha visto la sua famiglia sull'orlo del baratro e sta cercando, LEI, di rinsaldare la coppia?
L'amante si è rifatta viva dopo avermela fatta annusare per mesi: non è che invece di perdere tempo appresso a questa, posso concentrarmi sul rapporto con mia moglie?
Rapporto nel quale pesa il culo, non i sentimenti.
Quelli sono per la profumiera.
Però la grammatica avanti a tutto.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quanto cazzo se la racconta la gente...
> la moglie che 'si' è lasciata andare: ovvero senza motivo alcuno, dall'oggi al domani, la persona che vive con me prende 30 chili e io non mi faccio una domanda, non mi pongo alcun problema se non quello dello spazio ridotto nei corridoi.
> la moglie non ha voglia di fare sesso: fosse mai che manchi qualcosina-ina per riaccendere il desiderio? Oltre a lamentarmi come Geremia, posso magari fare altro?
> l'amante non me la da: ma non è che mi sta pigliando per il culo perchè è una profumiera?
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Andrò a cagare pensando a te :rotfl::rotfl:


già te l'ho detto che sei un po' miserello nelle risposte, evè? Io ti ho dato un'occasione, usala.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma quanto cazzo se la racconta la gente...*
> la moglie che 'si' è lasciata andare: ovvero senza motivo alcuno, dall'oggi al domani, la persona che vive con me prende 30 chili e io non mi faccio una domanda, non mi pongo alcun problema se non quello dello spazio ridotto nei corridoi.
> la moglie non ha voglia di fare sesso: fosse mai che manchi qualcosina-ina per riaccendere il desiderio? Oltre a lamentarmi come Geremia, posso magari fare altro?
> l'amante non me la da: ma non è che mi sta pigliando per il culo perchè è una profumiera?
> ...


Devi aver pazienza, bisogna farsene una ragione... l'essere umano è una fragile creatura gettato in un universo ostile e comunque la grammatica è importante :singleeye:


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

ma un tradimento con un amante che si ritiene superficialmente (a torto o a ragione) esteticamente peggio del proprio partner, è meno grave?
si tradisce col prosciutto sugli occhi??


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Richiedo: sei scemo?


Amo le domande retoriche.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma un tradimento con un amante che si ritiene superficialmente (a torto o a ragione) esteticamente peggio del proprio partner, è meno grave?
> si tradisce col prosciutto sugli occhi??


conosco uomini con mogli bellissime che si sono scopati autentiche cessone  Non tutti hanno la fortuna di Ingenuo, avere amanti con culetti paradisiaci


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> conosco uomini con mogli bellissime che si sono scopati autentiche cessone  Non tutti hanno la fortuna di Ingenuo, avere amanti con culetti paradisiaci


Che non glielo danno, tra l'altro!


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

Comincio a non credere a tutte ste storie. Bah.


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


:up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che non glielo danno, tra l'altro!


ma infatti la cosa davvero grave è questa


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti la cosa davvero grave è questa


Dio benedica le profumiere!


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> conosco uomini con mogli bellissime che si sono scopati autentiche cessone  Non tutti hanno la fortuna di Ingenuo, avere amanti con culetti paradisiaci


appunto, come hai notato tu la "differenza" estetica tra quelle mogli e quelle amanti, forse lo noterà anche il marito/amante de quo...lasciando stare la finezza, che è un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Comincio a non credere a tutte ste storie. Bah.



Cominci?


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Comincio a non credere a tutte ste storie. Bah.


Vabbe', pero' danno modo di confrontarsi e leggere cose interessanti.


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quanto cazzo se la racconta la gente...
> la moglie che 'si' è lasciata andare: ovvero senza motivo alcuno, dall'oggi al domani, la persona che vive con me prende 30 chili e io non mi faccio una domanda, non mi pongo alcun problema se non quello dello spazio ridotto nei corridoi.
> la moglie non ha voglia di fare sesso: fosse mai che manchi qualcosina-ina per riaccendere il desiderio? Oltre a lamentarmi come Geremia, posso magari fare altro?
> l'amante non me la da: ma non è che mi sta pigliando per il culo perchè è una profumiera?
> ...


/:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vabbe', pero' danno modo di *confrontarsi* e leggere cose interessanti.


Ha detto Divì che se lo legge di nuovo urla...
Io mi nascondo...


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ha detto Divì che se lo legge di nuovo urla...
> Io mi nascondo...


:scared:
m'e' scappato...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> ah ah ah :rotfl::rotfl:
> Hai tradito e vieni a fare la morale a me.
> Da che pulpito...


Ma quale morale?
Vedi che proprio non leggi


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale morale?
> Vedi che proprio non leggi


Ma oltre a non leggere manco scrive...
Batte le dita a casaccio sulla tastiera...eh vabbè!


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cominci?


Dò sempre il beneficio del dubio all' inizio.
Poi dai, lo sai che sono gnocco.... devi proprio rimarcarlo ogni volta.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Poi dai, lo sai che sono gnocco....


O mona.. 
Un mio amico mi ha mandato la foto di una anguria con scritto che l'Italia è così: verde, bianca e rossa

...e piena de semi


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

*Aaaargh!*

:embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo:


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma un tradimento con un amante che si ritiene superficialmente (a torto o a ragione) esteticamente peggio del proprio partner, è meno grave?
> si tradisce col prosciutto sugli occhi??


Non so se è meno grave. Secondo me è da pirla però


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> O mona..
> Un mio amico mi ha mandato la foto di una anguria con scritto che l'Italia è così: verde, bianca e rossa
> 
> ...e piena de semi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma c'è un'enclave veneta qui dentro?  o che...!


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo io ho provato a spiegarti perchè sei stato attaccato, tu persisti, è 4 agosto, fa caldo, voglio andare in ferie, la mia conclusione è : fai un po' come ti pare


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma c'è un'enclave veneta qui dentro?  o che...!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i veneti!!!!
Quasi quasi come i torinesi...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i veneti!!!!
> Quasi quasi come i torinesi...:rotfl::rotfl:


Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
...anche se a dirla tutta il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...anche se a dirla tutta il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


Più precisamente i veneziani; i terroni nel nord..


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quanto cazzo se la racconta la gente...
> la moglie che 'si' è lasciata andare: ovvero senza motivo alcuno, dall'oggi al domani, la persona che vive con me prende 30 chili e io non mi faccio una domanda, non mi pongo alcun problema se non quello dello spazio ridotto nei corridoi.
> la moglie non ha voglia di fare sesso: fosse mai che manchi qualcosina-ina per riaccendere il desiderio? Oltre a lamentarmi come Geremia, posso magari fare altro?
> l'amante non me la da: ma non è che mi sta pigliando per il culo perchè è una profumiera?
> ...


Non so perchè perdo tempo a risponderti ma tant'è...
Ovvio che mica mi sono accorto dall'oggi al domani che mia moglie era ingrassata di 30 kg ma mi sono trovato davanti un muro di gomma. Sai chi sono state le mie peggiori nemiche in quel caso? Le "amiche" di mia moglie (che intanto dimagrivano) che la convincevano che mi doveva andare bene così.
Secondo te ho bisogno che me lo dica tu che la mia amante è una profumiera? L'ho capito subito tant'è che l'ho già sfanculata un paio di volte ma ogni volta si ripresenta, poi ci frequentiamo per altri motivi e quindi resistere è difficile.


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non so se è meno grave. Secondo me è da pirla però


temo che qui non ti "perdonino" questo tuo atteggiamento, ritenuto molto superficiale e poco rispettoso di tua moglie

scherzavo per arrivare all'assurdità di prima: invece tradire la moglie con una più "brutta", è rispettoso??


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non so se è meno grave. Secondo me è da pirla però



Da pirla sarebbe farti beccare da tua moglie con la profumiera. Potresti sempre dire che la colpa é del suo culo grosso ma temo non si lascerebbe convincere.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo che qui non ti "perdonino" questo tuo atteggiamento, ritenuto molto superficiale e poco rispettoso di tua moglie
> 
> scherzavo per arrivare all'assurdità di prima: invece tradire la moglie con una più "brutta", è rispettoso??


Panteraaaaaaa....anche tu!!!forse mi sono perso,qualche mese...sei diventata maestra Gnocca di Legno,come le altre??non ci posso credere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non so perchè perdo tempo a risponderti ma tant'è...
> Ovvio che mica mi sono accorto dall'oggi al domani che mia moglie era ingrassata di 30 kg ma mi sono trovato davanti un muro di gomma. Sai chi sono state le mie peggiori nemiche in quel caso? Le "amiche" di mia moglie (che intanto dimagrivano) che la convincevano che mi doveva andare bene così.
> Secondo te ho bisogno che me lo dica tu che la mia amante è una profumiera? L'ho capito subito tant'è che l'ho già sfanculata un paio di volte ma ogni volta si ripresenta, poi ci frequentiamo per altri motivi e quindi resistere è difficile.



Ma resistere a che? A farsi pigliare per il culo?


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Più precisamente i veneziani; i terroni nel nord..


dici??? proprio noi?? può essere, siam di mondo lagunari e inclini a fare un sacco di caciara specie tra febbraio e marzo!


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo che qui non ti "perdonino" questo tuo atteggiamento, ritenuto molto superficiale e poco rispettoso di tua moglie
> 
> scherzavo per arrivare all'assurdità di prima: *invece tradire la moglie con una più "brutta", è rispettoso*??


sempre ammesso poi che la bruttona non si neghi pure  lei


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Più precisamente i veneziani; i terroni nel nord..


Ognuno è il terrone di qualcun altro, rammentalo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ognuno è il terrone di qualcun altro, rammentalo.


gli eschimesi no


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...anche se a dirla tutta il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


Non lo so perchè li chiamano i terroni del nord, boh...a me stanno comunque simpatici...sentirli parlare mi rallegra!


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ognuno è il terrone di qualcun altro, rammentalo.


Vero..


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ah no??? non l'ho detto??? ops scusate...! sìsìsìsìsì confermo l'amante aveva un culetto da favola anche se probabilmente nulla in confronto all'amica di Ingenuo!


tu come stai messa invece? Lato A e B, cura di te stessa,etc.....giusto per capire una cosa banale, ma rilevante.

ti 6 mai posta ad esempio il dubbio che tu non sia semplicemente il modello di donna che infiamma tuo marito?

che so, a lui piacciono morbide e formose e tu invece 6 magra magra o viceversa.

magari 6 troppo aggressiva a letto e lui vorrebbe una donna più geisha.   o viceversa.

perchè al netto dei discorsi sul romano da archiviare, resta il fatto che se vuoi veramente tentare di salvare il tuo matrimonio devi ora ripassarlo mentalmente.

chè qualcosa st'uomo dovrà averti smosso a livello istintuale e sessuale se te lo 6 sposato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè li chiamano i terroni del nord, boh...a me stanno comunque simpatici...sentirli parlare mi rallegra!


perchè erano una popolazione esclusivamente contadina quando in Lombardia e Piemonte era già nata la società industriale.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè erano una popolazione esclusivamente contadina quando in Lombardia e Piemonte era già nata la società industriale.


:inlove:


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ognuno è il terrone di qualcun altro, rammentalo.


i pisani sono i terroni di tutti.


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sempre ammesso poi che la bruttona non si neghi pure  lei


Sai che colpo al autostima di Ingenuo...


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti 6 mai posta ad esempio il dubbio che tu non sia semplicemente il modello di donna che infiamma tuo marito?
> 
> che so, a lui piacciono morbide e formose e tu invece 6 magra magra o viceversa.
> 
> magari 6 troppo aggressiva a letto e lui vorrebbe una donna più geisha.   o viceversa.


Eh vero.. a me per esempio piacciono magre e aggressive.

Ma se ho capito bene prima del matrimonio era molto più "infiammato", quindi o lei è cambiata parecchio dopo il sì o non si capisce..


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale morale?
> Vedi che proprio non leggi


Dai vedila così. Io almeno a differenza di tuo marito non mi sono fatto la sua migliore amica.
Ho avuto più fantasia, almeno...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> i pisani sono i terroni di tutti.


per me al limite potrebbero essere polentoni


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai che colpo al autostima di Ingenuo...


terribile


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Se  peoprio vogliamo fare a gara io son la più terrona di tutti voi messi insieme


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che so, a lui piacciono morbide e formose e tu invece 6 magra magra o viceversa.
> 
> magari 6 troppo aggressiva a letto e lui vorrebbe una donna più geisha.   o viceversa.


Ho affrontato anche questo ma lui nega. ha sempre preferito seni strabordanti di cui io ad esempio non sono dotata ma dice che gli piaccio da impazzire...dice...lui. Pensa che per provocarlo gli avevo proposto di rifarmi le tette con i soldi che avevo preso dopo aver venduto l'ultima auto!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quanto all'aggressività sicuramente siamo su due piani diversi ma inizialmente amava fossi io a prendere l'iniziativa e non l'ho mai forzato verso le mie fantasie più estreme dato che so che non gli appartengono e per me non erano essenziali...insomma inizialmente c'era un'ottimo equilibrio! poi bho...sempre più difficile, sempre più macchinoso, sempre più distanti e meno spontanei sull'argomento!
Infine quanto a cura, mmmm, no, non per presunzione ma direi che non ho molto da rimproverarmi: sempre curata, tacco alto, mi piace l'intimo, faccio sport e pilates ogni giorno, ho le mie passioni i miei hobby..insomma credo di essere una persona piacevole e interssante senza scassare inutilmente i cocchi altrui! e anche il feedback che ricevo dall'esterno (colleghi, amici, amiche, etc) è più che positivo in stretto senso estetico!


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> gli eschimesi no


Non era una faccenda geografica.....


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Dai vedila così. Io almeno a differenza di tuo marito non mi sono fatto la sua migliore amica.
> Ho avuto più fantasia, almeno...


ritieni di migliorare la tua situazione così?


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> terribile


Ovviamente bisognerebbe valutare anche i criteri CULturali di Ingenuo...


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ho affrontato anche questo ma lui nega. ha sempre preferito seni strabordanti di cui io ad esempio non sono dotata ma dice che gli piaccio da impazzire...dice...lui. Pensa che per provocarlo gli avevo proposto di rifarmi le tette con i soldi che avevo preso dopo aver venduto l'ultima auto!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Quanto all'aggressività sicuramente siamo su due piani diversi ma inizialmente amava fossi io a prendere l'iniziativa e non l'ho mai forzato verso le mie fantasie più estreme dato che so che non gli appartengono e per me non erano essenziali...insomma inizialmente c'era un'ottimo equilibrio! poi bho...sempre più difficile, sempre più macchinoso, sempre più distanti e meno spontanei sull'argomento!
> Infine quanto a cura, mmmm, no, non per presunzione ma direi che non ho molto da rimproverarmi: sempre curata, tacco alto, mi piace l'intimo, faccio sport e pilates ogni giorno, ho le mie passioni i miei hobby..insomma credo di essere una persona piacevole e interssante senza scassare inutilmente i cocchi altrui! e anche il feedback che ricevo dall'esterno (colleghi, amici, amiche, etc) è più che positivo in stretto senso estetico!


Ma, insomma, non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo... ma sei proprio sicura sicura che l'amante non ce l'abbia pure lui?


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ovviamente bisognerebbe valutare anche i criteri CULturali di Ingenuo...


lì servirebbe il nostro massimo esperto sul campo... ma oggi non lo vedo


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ho affrontato anche questo ma lui nega. ha sempre preferito seni strabordanti di cui io ad esempio non sono dotata ma dice che gli piaccio da impazzire...dice...lui. Pensa che per provocarlo gli avevo proposto di rifarmi le tette con i soldi che avevo preso dopo aver venduto l'ultima auto!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Quanto all'aggressività sicuramente siamo su due piani diversi ma inizialmente amava fossi io a prendere l'iniziativa e non l'ho mai forzato verso le mie fantasie più estreme dato che so che non gli appartengono e per me non erano essenziali...insomma inizialmente c'era un'ottimo equilibrio! poi bho...sempre più difficile, sempre più macchinoso, sempre più distanti e meno spontanei sull'argomento!
> Infine quanto a cura, mmmm, no, non per presunzione ma direi che non ho molto da rimproverarmi: sempre curata, tacco alto, mi piace l'intimo, faccio sport e pilates ogni giorno, ho le mie passioni i miei hobby..insomma credo di essere una persona piacevole e interssante senza scassare inutilmente i cocchi altrui! e anche il feedback che ricevo dall'esterno (colleghi, amici, amiche, etc) è più che positivo in stretto senso estetico!


allora,un seno strabordante è una coppa E.  un seno molto grande è una coppa D.   un seno grande è una coppa C.
un seno piccolo è una coppa B.    la coppa A non la citiamo per decenza.

se riempi almeno una coppa C,non vedo come potrebbe lamentarsi delle tue misure.  se stai sotto,allora sì, potrebbe anche essere un limite incosciente.

se poi è uno restio a prendere l'iniziativa direi che ci siamo.    il problema potrebbe essere in questo: ovvero, passata la fase dell'innamoramento,avendoti sposata e quindi ritenendo magari senza volerlo che ora sei "sua" e non scappi più, ci sta anche che mentalmente si sia adagiato.

ci descrivi la tua settimana tipo?   giusto anche per capire quanto tempo state insieme, visto che dici che per lavoro stai via almeno un paio di giorni a settimana


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lì servirebbe il nostro massimo esperto sul campo... ma oggi non lo vedo


Oscuuuuuuu! Vieni ad illuminarci! C'è  bisogno di teeeee! Ma 'ndo sta?


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma, insomma, non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo... ma sei proprio sicura sicura che l'amante non ce l'abbia pure lui?


tesoro....MA MAGARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So che adesso mi massacrerete ma credimi per il mio cervello ormai stremato a furia di pensare sarebbe quasi un sollievo! ma niente, nada, nemmeno un mino sospetto, intonso, bianco come il latte d'asina! 
Quindi ho è bravissssssimo o bho...non lo so...l'argomento al momento non gli interessa!
Ho anche pensato a una qualche forma di leggera depressione ma lui mi dice che è solo un po' stressato e triste perchè vede me altrettanto stressata e triste...e via che il cane si morde la coda e io mi faccio il cervello a punta da un anno!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ho affrontato anche questo ma lui nega. ha sempre preferito seni strabordanti di cui io ad esempio non sono dotata ma dice che gli piaccio da impazzire...dice...lui. Pensa che per provocarlo gli avevo proposto di rifarmi le tette con i soldi che avevo preso dopo aver venduto l'ultima auto!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Quanto all'aggressività sicuramente siamo su due piani diversi ma inizialmente amava fossi io a prendere l'iniziativa e non l'ho mai forzato verso le mie fantasie più estreme dato che so che non gli appartengono e per me non erano essenziali...insomma inizialmente c'era un'ottimo equilibrio! poi bho...sempre più difficile, sempre più macchinoso, sempre più distanti e meno spontanei sull'argomento!
> Infine quanto a cura, mmmm, no, non per presunzione ma direi che non ho molto da rimproverarmi: sempre curata, tacco alto, mi piace l'intimo, faccio sport e pilates ogni giorno, ho le mie passioni i miei hobby..insomma credo di essere una persona piacevole e interssante senza scassare inutilmente i cocchi altrui! e anche il feedback che ricevo dall'esterno (colleghi, amici, amiche, etc) è più che positivo in stretto senso estetico!


ma perchè pensi che il feeling sessuale sia legato alla cura dell'aspetto? Scusa, ma parli del sesso come fosse un modulo a se stante della vostra coppia, come fosse una sorta di meccanismo che si avvia sempre nello stesso modo. 
La sfera sessuale è estremamente complessa, invece.
Se io in un uomo di 30 anni notassi(per meglio dire avessi notato) un calo del desiderio così importante, mi sarei preoccupata, nell'ordine:
del suo stato di salute
dello stato dei nostri sentimenti, comprendendo anche le ipotesi di suoi sentimenti per un'altra persona.
per cominciare.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *allora,un seno strabordante è una coppa E. un seno molto grande è una coppa D. un seno grande è una coppa C.
> un seno piccolo è una coppa B. la coppa A non la citiamo per decenza.
> 
> se riempi almeno una coppa C,non vedo come potrebbe lamentarsi delle tue misure. se stai sotto,allora sì, potrebbe anche essere un limite incosciente.
> ...


Qualcuno lo sopprima.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè pensi che il feeling sessuale sia legato alla cura dell'aspetto? Scusa, ma parli del sesso come fosse un modulo a se stante della vostra coppia, come fosse una sorta di meccanismo che si avvia sempre nello stesso modo.
> La sfera sessuale è estremamente complessa, invece.
> Se io in un uomo di 30 anni notassi(per meglio dire avessi notato) un calo del desiderio così importante, mi sarei preoccupata, nell'ordine:
> del suo stato di salute
> ...


rispondevo -un po' sommariamente lo ammetto - alle domande puntuali di perplesso.
So bene che la sfera sessuale è ben più complessa della triade bocca-tette-culo!


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> tesoro....MA MAGARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Se dici sul serio mi sa che c'è ben poco da salvare del vostro matrimonio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> rispondevo -un po' sommariamente lo ammetto - alle domande puntuali di perplesso.
> So bene che la sfera sessuale è ben più complessa della triade bocca-tette-culo!


eh. Io poi il silicone manco sui capelli, guarda.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> triade bocca-tette-culo!


Ti sei dimenticata la più importante.....


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Io poi il silicone manco sui capelli, guarda.


Grazie a voi carampane, me'e' presa la fissa dei siliconi pure a me...Mia moglie  mi guarda come un alieno...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> rispondevo -un po' sommariamente lo ammetto - alle domande puntuali di perplesso.
> So bene che la sfera sessuale è ben più complessa della triade bocca-tette-culo!


Ti è già arrivato l'mp di saluti con fiorellini assortiti?


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema potrebbe essere in questo: ovvero, passata la fase dell'innamoramento,avendoti sposata e quindi ritenendo magari senza volerlo che ora sei "sua" e non scappi più, ci sta anche che mentalmente si sia adagiato.
> ci descrivi la tua settimana tipo?   giusto anche per capire quanto tempo state insieme, visto che dici che per lavoro stai via almeno un paio di giorni a settimana


Mmm...punto di vista interessante. Lo terrò presente, davvero.
Sicuramente sono diversa dal suo "teorico ideale di donna" (...mia paranoia...lui dice che gli piaccio da matti! non mi ha mai fatto alcuna critica fisica, anzi) e sicuramente ho una fantasia intima più spinta di lui. All'inzio mi stava dietro volentieri, dopo sposati è come se inconsciamente mi dicesse "quelle cose che facevamo da fidanzati non sta più bene farle. sesso standard e non troppo, grazie, siamo sposati"

La mia settimana tipo è che il lun e mart sono a Roma per lavoro, gli altri giorni esco di casa alle sette del mattino e rientro alle 8 di sera. Stiamo insieme la sera e cerchiamo di non farci mancare qualche sera per noi: sushi, cinema, due passi in centro. e per non "rubargli tempo" cerco di smazzarmi le-cose-di-casa il sabato mattina quando lui riposa o comunque quando lui è in giro con gli amici o ha altri impegni.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Se dici sul serio mi sa che c'è ben poco da salvare del vostro matrimonio...


provocazione...evidentemente!


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

ma siamo finiti a parlare di misure e silicone?

ma le misure culiche? esiste una scala? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Mmm...punto di vista interessante. Lo terrò presente, davvero.
> Sicuramente sono diversa dal suo "teorico ideale di donna" (...mia paranoia...lui dice che gli piaccio da matti! non mi ha mai fatto alcuna critica fisica, anzi) e sicuramente ho una fantasia intima più spinta di lui. All'inzio mi stava dietro volentieri, dopo sposati è come se inconsciamente mi dicesse "quelle cose che facevamo da fidanzati non sta più bene farle. sesso standard e non troppo, grazie, siamo sposati"
> 
> La mia settimana tipo è che il lun e mart sono a Roma per lavoro, gli altri giorni esco di casa alle sette del mattino e rientro alle 8 di sera. Stiamo insieme la sera e cerchiamo di non farci mancare qualche sera per noi: sushi, cinema, due passi in centro. e per non "rubargli tempo" cerco di smazzarmi le-cose-di-casa il sabato mattina quando lui riposa o comunque quando lui è in giro con gli amici o ha altri impegni.


Se e' tutto vero, tuo marito si merita tutte le corna del mondo 
Una cosi', che si smazza i lavori di casa per non prenderti tempo e che a letto ti vuol fare di tutto e di piu'...
Dio manda il pane a chi non ha i denti :incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma siamo finiti a parlare di misure e silicone?
> 
> ma le misure culiche? esiste una scala? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


siliconi, quelli nelle creme etc! tu sempre a quello pensi :carneval:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata la più importante.....


..la davo per scontata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Se invece ti riferivi al cervello, ecco, quello dipende dall'uomo che hai davanti: a volte apprezzano a volte meno.
DI solito prediligo la prima specie!


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma siamo finiti a parlare di misure e silicone?


Si, veramente.. Come siamo caduti in basso.

Parliamo invece delle fantasie sessuali di mora che sembrano interessanti..


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> siliconi, quelli nelle creme etc! tu sempre a quello pensi :carneval:


ma che ne so, ho riaperto la discussione e trovo coppe, sise, triadi, siliconi, che devo pensare scusa?
:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Mmm...punto di vista interessante. Lo terrò presente, davvero.
> Sicuramente sono diversa dal suo "teorico ideale di donna" (...mia paranoia...lui dice che gli piaccio da matti! non mi ha mai fatto alcuna critica fisica, anzi) e sicuramente ho una fantasia intima più spinta di lui. All'inzio mi stava dietro volentieri, dopo sposati è come se inconsciamente mi dicesse "quelle cose che facevamo da fidanzati non sta più bene farle. sesso standard e non troppo, grazie, siamo sposati"
> 
> La mia settimana tipo è che il lun e mart sono a Roma per lavoro, gli altri giorni esco di casa alle sette del mattino e rientro alle 8 di sera. Stiamo insieme la sera e cerchiamo di non farci mancare qualche sera per noi: sushi, cinema, due passi in centro. e per non "rubargli tempo" cerco di smazzarmi le-cose-di-casa il sabato mattina quando lui riposa o comunque quando lui è in giro con gli amici o ha altri impegni.


ti fai dare troppo per scontata.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Mmm...punto di vista interessante. Lo terrò presente, davvero.
> Sicuramente sono diversa dal suo "teorico ideale di donna" (...mia paranoia...lui dice che gli piaccio da matti! non mi ha mai fatto alcuna critica fisica, anzi) e sicuramente ho una fantasia intima più spinta di lui. *All'inzio mi stava dietro volentieri, *dopo sposati è come se inconsciamente mi dicesse "quelle cose che facevamo da fidanzati non sta più bene farle. sesso standard e non troppo, grazie, siamo sposati"
> 
> La mia settimana tipo è che il lun e mart sono a Roma per lavoro, gli altri giorni esco di casa alle sette del mattino e rientro alle 8 di sera. Stiamo insieme la sera e cerchiamo di non farci mancare qualche sera per noi: sushi, cinema, due passi in centro. e per non "rubargli tempo" cerco di smazzarmi le-cose-di-casa il sabato mattina quando lui riposa o comunque quando lui è in giro con gli amici o ha altri impegni.


Chi non lo farebbe del resto...


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti fai dare troppo per scontata.


c'e' altro, dai, non e' possibile solo questo a 30 anni...


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se e' tutto vero, tuo marito si merita tutte le corna del mondo
> Una cosi', che si smazza i lavori di casa per non prenderti tempo e che a letto ti vuol fare di tutto e di piu'...
> Dio manda il pane a chi non ha i denti :incazzato:


Tutto vero, giuro! non ve la vengo a menare con storie finte su un forum e per di più anonimo...!
Solo che sta cosa mi "smona" ancora di più perchè mi sento impotente, tutto quello che posso lo metto in campo ma se lui non collabora mi toccherà alzare bandiera bianca. 
O magari se chiedeste a lui mi descriverebbe come una iena pazza e isterica e io non me ne rendo conto...bho...le penso tutte!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'e' altro, dai, non e' possibile solo questo a 30 anni...


è che non so che augurare a Mora, davvero.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti fai dare troppo per scontata.


Non credo.
Io credo che o lui s'è trovato l'amante o non la ama più. Beh, la prima può benissimo essere una conseguenza della seconda...


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Tutto vero, giuro! non ve la vengo a menare con storie finte su un forum e per di più anonimo...!
> Solo che sta cosa mi "smona" ancora di più perchè mi sento impotente, tutto quello che posso lo metto in campo ma se lui non collabora mi toccherà alzare bandiera bianca.
> O magari se chiedeste a lui mi descriverebbe come una iena pazza e isterica e io non me ne rendo conto...bho...le penso tutte!!!!!


ma tu, gli hai mai detto senza giri di parole cosa vorresti? Se si, che ha risposto?


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che non so che augurare a Mora, davvero.


oh non vi preoccupate! fino adesso siete stati TUTTI/E (nessuno escluso) utilissimi: quanto meno per "rileggermi" e avere dei punti di vista diversi e magari più lucidi.

Io proseguo nel mio tentativo di salvataggio perchè credo che se non lo facessi non me lo perdonerei mai. Dopo di che starò a vedere..che devo fà!!!
Evidente che in questa situazione il rischio di cadere nella prossima tentazione romana o padana che sia è alto ed è meglio che stia con gli scudi alti per non fare altre cazzate che aumenterebbero solo la mia confusione.

..della serie...quando non sai cosa fare, a volte è meglio non far nulla (o quasi)!


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> oh non vi preoccupate! fino adesso siete stati TUTTI/E (nessuno escluso) utilissimi: quanto meno per "rileggermi" e avere dei punti di vista diversi e magari più lucidi.
> 
> Io proseguo nel mio tentativo di salvataggio perchè credo che se non lo facessi non me lo perdonerei mai. Dopo di che starò a vedere..che devo fà!!!
> Evidente che in questa situazione il rischio di cadere nella prossima tentazione romana o padana che sia è alto ed è meglio che stia con gli scudi alti per non fare altre cazzate che aumenterebbero solo la mia confusione.
> ...


Mi candido per quella padana, nel caso


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Io credo che o lui s'è trovato l'amante o non la ama più. Beh, la prima può benissimo essere una conseguenza della seconda...


Me lo dicesse. non sono una "chiesina ingenua"...... fosse così preferirei la verità che per quanto dolorosa mi libererebbe!


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi candido per quella padana, nel caso


............................

:diffi:

ritieniti sciolto da qualsiasi vincolo :ar:

vado a cercare zzù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Mmm...punto di vista interessante. Lo terrò presente, davvero.
> Sicuramente sono diversa dal suo "teorico ideale di donna" (...mia paranoia...lui dice che gli piaccio da matti! non mi ha mai fatto alcuna critica fisica, anzi) e sicuramente ho una fantasia intima più spinta di lui. All'inzio mi stava dietro volentieri, dopo sposati è come se inconsciamente mi dicesse "quelle cose che facevamo da fidanzati non sta più bene farle. sesso standard e non troppo, grazie, siamo sposati"
> 
> La mia settimana tipo è che il lun e mart sono a Roma per lavoro, gli altri giorni esco di casa alle sette del mattino e rientro alle 8 di sera. Stiamo insieme la sera e cerchiamo di non farci mancare qualche sera per noi: sushi, cinema, due passi in centro. e per non "rubargli tempo" cerco di smazzarmi le-cose-di-casa il sabato mattina quando lui riposa o comunque quando lui è in giro con gli amici o ha altri impegni.


da quant'è che non fate qualcosa assieme?
Un progetto. Una cosa impegnativa.
Comunque io per un trentenne che ha desiderio una volta al mese richiederei una serie di esami clinici.
Prima di tutte una visita cardiologica.
Perchè potrebbe essere un problema fisico: non voglio allarmarti, ma la probabilità che sia quello e non la misura delle tette è altina.


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ............................
> 
> :diffi:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lo sai che scherzo, ho messo pure la faccina :bandiera::kiss:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma tu, gli hai mai detto senza giri di parole cosa vorresti? Se si, che ha risposto?


ohhhhhh gggggggià che gliel'ho detto!!! hai voglia se gliel'ho detto!! 
Risposta: è che non sono tranquillo, se ti vedo arrabbiata e frustrata con me non è che poi c'ho voglia di fare l'amore con te  
peccato che io sia arrabbiata e frustrata PROPRIO perchè non fai l'amore con me! CHE CASINO!!!!

Quanto alle fantasie, ci siam chiariti subito, e io ho ridimensionato -poi non di molto- le mie fantasie a favore della nostra intimità. In fondo non siamo tutti uguali e credo sia giusto assecondarsi un minimo a vicenda.
Comunque, per farla breve e per non finire in cose troppo personali diciamo che io preferisco l'uomo UN PO' RUDE che ti sa STRINGERE senza troppi fronzoli, mentre sicuramente mio marito è più DELICATO in certe manifestazioni. Ma attenzione, a me va benissimo anche il suo fare delicato, non è quello il punto. Il punto è che non ci cerchiamo più e passano settimane come fratelli!!!


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> lo sai che scherzo, ho messo pure la faccina :bandiera::kiss:



se se come no :diffi: pulcinella scherzando scherzando diceva sempre la verità!!


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ............................
> 
> :diffi:
> 
> ...


Anvedi stu biriccone di ivanl... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anvedi stu biriccone di ivanl... :rotfl:



staccapì? prima si palesa nei treddì scemi e mi controlla se scherzo troppo co zio claudio (ultimo, n.d.r.) poi viene qui a fa oo splendido co la nuova.

molto bene :diffi:


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ohhhhhh gggggggià che gliel'ho detto!!! hai voglia se gliel'ho detto!!
> Risposta: è che non sono tranquillo, se ti vedo arrabbiata e frustrata con me non è che poi c'ho voglia di fare l'amore con te
> peccato che io sia arrabbiata e frustrata PROPRIO perchè non fai l'amore con me! CHE CASINO!!!!
> 
> ...


Prima di mettersi a cercare cause fisiche, io proverei a farvi consigliare una modalita' di comunicazione diversa...mi pare che stiate girando in tondo


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> staccapì? prima si palesa nei treddì scemi e mi controlla se scherzo troppo co zio claudio (ultimo, n.d.r.) poi viene qui a fa oo splendido co la nuova.
> 
> molto bene :diffi:


potrei essere suo padre, piu' o meno...:angeletto:


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> staccapì? prima si palesa nei treddì scemi e mi controlla se scherzo troppo co zio claudio (ultimo, n.d.r.) poi viene qui a fa oo splendido co la nuova.
> 
> molto bene :diffi:


Gli uomini passano ma una Channel è per sempre cara:carneval:E poi apriti col resto del forum... parla con tutti, scherza con tutti, ogni lasciata è persa:mexican:E poi two is meglio che one!


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quant'è che non fate qualcosa assieme?
> Un progetto. Una cosa impegnativa.
> Comunque io per un trentenne che ha desiderio una volta al mese richiederei una serie di esami clinici.
> Prima di tutte una visita cardiologica.
> Perchè potrebbe essere un problema fisico: non voglio allarmarti, ma la probabilità che sia quello e non la misura delle tette è altina.


valuterò anche questa!!! l'ho scritto prima..ad un certo punto pensavo ad una forma di depressione. Ma lui ha rifiutato un confronto vero in questo senso.


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ohhhhhh gggggggià che gliel'ho detto!!! hai voglia se gliel'ho detto!!
> Risposta: è che non sono tranquillo, se ti vedo arrabbiata e frustrata con me non è che poi c'ho voglia di fare l'amore con te
> peccato che io sia arrabbiata e frustrata PROPRIO perchè non fai l'amore con me! CHE CASINO!!!!
> 
> ...



provare a farvi dare una mano da un sessuologo? in coppia, intendo. magari è solo questione di imparare a mettervi in relazione in modo diverso.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> provare a farvi dare una mano da un sessuologo? in coppia, intendo. magari è solo questione di imparare a mettervi in relazione in modo diverso.


Tutto vero. Magari se con queste tre settimane di ferie non cambia nulla, in autunno gli proporrò una terapia di coppia. Ne avevamo parlato qualche tempo  fa ma poi tra impegni e cose varie avevamo lasciato stare!
Potrebbe essere una strada da rivalutare! Grazie!


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Magari se con queste tre settimane di ferie non cambia nulla, in autunno gli proporrò una terapia di coppia. Ne avevamo parlato qualche tempo  fa ma poi tra impegni e cose varie avevamo lasciato stare!
> Potrebbe essere una strada da rivalutare! Grazie!


NON potrebbe...LO E'!


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gli uomini passano ma una Channel è per sempre cara:carneval:E poi apriti col resto del forum... parla con tutti, scherza con tutti, ogni lasciata è persa:mexican:E poi two is meglio che one!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tutto giusto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...anche se a dirla tutta il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


Era per l'economia agricola, la povertà, l'emigrazione.


----------



## zagor (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Zagor, PRIMA di lasciarmi andare alle passioni romane, a inizio 2015 feci ESATTAMENTE questo discorso a mio marito....siamo ad agosto in procinto di partire per le ferie. Io ci proverò ancora e ancora almeno in queste tre settimane che dovrebbero essere di assoluto relax per entrambi. Se in autunno sarò ancora qui con i miei cerini in mano è evidente che per quanto dolorose dovrò valutare scelte più drastiche.




Allora, il tuo non può essere considerato un tradimento.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Allora, il tuo non può essere considerato un tradimento.


E cosa si considera tradimento?


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...anche se a dirla tutta il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


perché anche molti di loro, come molte persone meridionali, emigrarono verso milano e torino, soprattutto, (nel nord ovest, comunque) negli anni dello sviluppo industriale.

matteo è veneto. però ha perso l'accento.


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Allora, il tuo non può essere considerato un tradimento.


Scusa?????


----------



## sheldon (4 Agosto 2015)

*credo*

che tuo marito abbia iniziato a vederti come moglie e non come donna.In piu' con i diversi tentativi improntati su discorsi iniziati da parte tua si è inibito ancora di piu'.
Capisce che questo per te è un problema e questo lo trattiene,perchè non si trova piu' a suo agio,insomma è entrato in una specie di circolo da cui non ne esce.
Non è un problema di tipo fisico,è un problema di tipo psicologico.
Senti,magari ci hai gia' provato ed il mio suggerimento è inutile,ma perchè al posto di tanti discorsi non agisci,ma non a letto, sul divano,in doccia,mentre guida...sii porca,..dolcemente.
Probabilmente ti vedrebbe di nuovo come quando eravate fidanzati


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Per me in agosto anche i bannati vanno in vacanza e utilizzano altri pc, altri ip, ma purtroppo lo stesso cervello.


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in agosto anche i bannati vanno in vacanza e utilizzano altri pc, altri ip, ma purtroppo lo stesso cervello.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> che tuo marito abbia iniziato a vederti come moglie e non come donna.*In piu' con i diversi tentativi improntati su discorsi iniziati da parte tua si è inibito ancora di piu'.*
> *Capisce che questo per te è un problema e questo lo trattiene,perchè non si trova piu' a suo agio,insomma è entrato in una specie di circolo da cui non ne esce.*
> Non è un problema di tipo fisico,è un problema di tipo psicologico.


e qua non posso che sottoscrivere, specie il grassetto!!!
Poi sicuro coglionazza io a cercare di uscirne andando con un altro per carità......ma sicuramente tutta sta inibizione mi ha esasperato e trovarmi in "totale assenza di inibizione" è stata una boccata d'aria con un uomo con cui -al di là della moralità- c'è sempre stato rispetto umano e molta chiarezza. Aria sporca direte voi, ma comunque aria.


----------



## Bender (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io questa Lizzy me la sono persa... ero poco presente... mi sa che è un peccato...


oscuro credo che se la ricordi molto bene, aveva iniziato a provocarlo.
strano che non te la ricordi aveva postato delle foto nuda in penombra e raccontato una storia assurda dove era stata rapita e poi salvata da dei militari o dei servizi segreti


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> *che tuo marito abbia iniziato a vederti come moglie e non come donna*.In piu' con i diversi tentativi improntati su discorsi iniziati da parte tua si è inibito ancora di piu'.
> Capisce che questo per te è un problema e questo lo trattiene,perchè non si trova piu' a suo agio,insomma è entrato in una specie di circolo da cui non ne esce.
> Non è un problema di tipo fisico,è un problema di tipo psicologico.
> Senti,magari ci hai gia' provato ed il mio suggerimento è inutile,ma perchè al posto di tanti discorsi non agisci,ma non a letto, sul divano,in doccia,mentre guida...sii porca,..dolcemente.
> Probabilmente ti vedrebbe di nuovo come quando eravate fidanzati


questa me la dovete spiegare. non è la prima volta che lo sento.

ma se non puoi dare pieno sfogo alle fantasie, alle "perversioni", alle sperimentazioni con la persona con cui hai scelto di stare per tutta la vita, allora con chi?

famo come Terapia e pallottole? che Billy Crystal chiede a De niro: "perchè tradisci tua moglie" e lui risponde: "perchè mia moglie con quella bocca ci bacia i miei figli?"


----------



## zagor (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E cosa si considera tradimento?





Tessa ha detto:


> Scusa?????



Beh, non è un tradimento, dal momento che il marito praticamente rifiuta rapporti sessuali, non vuole farsi aiutare a livello medico  e/o psicologico e Mora lo ha avvertito a gennaio che per lei la situazione era diventata insopportabile e se non si fosse dato da fare si sarebbe ritenuta libera di agire. Un tradimento implica un'azione condotta all'insaputa del partner o del coniuge. Questa, secondo me, per come è descritta, è solo una relazione extra-coniugale che è stata intrapresa con il silenzio-assenso del marito. Che magari si sente intimamente sollevato dal fatto che Mora abbia smesso con le sue richieste.


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oscuro credo che se la ricordi molto bene, aveva iniziato a provocarlo.
> strano che non te la ricordi aveva postato delle foto nuda in penombra e raccontato una storia assurda dove era stata rapita e poi salvata da dei militari o dei servizi segreti


non c'ero ancora e se c'ero non ero in queste faccende affaccIendata Matty 

comunque ho capito tutto :up:


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> e qua non posso che sottoscrivere, specie il grassetto!!!
> Poi sicuro coglionazza io a cercare di uscirne andando con un altro per carità......ma sicuramente tutta sta inibizione mi ha esasperato e trovarmi in "totale assenza di inibizione" è stata una boccata d'aria con un uomo con cui -al di là della moralità- c'è sempre stato rispetto umano e molta chiarezza. Aria sporca direte voi, ma comunque aria.


Forse l'hai gia' scritto e me lo son persa...
Tuo marito è sempre stato così? Poco interessato all'argomento intendo. O all'inizio era un passionale ed è cambiato nel tempo?


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questa me la dovete spiegare. non è la prima volta che lo sento.
> 
> ma se non puoi dare pieno sfogo alle fantasie, alle "perversioni", alle sperimentazioni con la persona con cui hai scelto di stare per tutta la vita, allora con chi?
> 
> famo come Terapia e pallottole? che Billy Crystal chiede a De niro: "perchè tradisci tua moglie" e lui risponde: "perchè mia moglie con quella bocca ci bacia i miei figli?"


sì.  è esattamente come nel film che hai citato.     sono reliquati di una mentalità antica.  talvolta sono atti volontari, talvolta sono riflessi condizionati.


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Beh, non è un tradimento, dal momento che il marito praticamente rifiuta rapporti sessuali, non vuole farsi aiutare a livello medico  e/o psicologico e Mora lo ha avvertito a gennaio che per lei la situazione era diventata insopportabile e se non si fosse dato da fare si sarebbe ritenuta libera di agire. Un tradimento implica un'azione condotta all'insaputa del partner o del coniuge. Questa, secondo me, per come è descritta, è solo una relazione extra-coniugale che è stata intrapresa con il silenzio-assenso del marito. Che magari si sente intimamente sollevato dal fatto che Mora abbia smesso con le sue richieste.


Non sempre i messaggi subliminali vengono recepiti con chiarezza. Anzi quasi mai.
Diverso è dire: 'Stasera non torno a casa perché esco con un altro e farò tutto il sesso che con te manca da troppo tempo'.
Questo è un messaggio chiaro.
E se ne accettano le conseguenze.


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Forse l'hai gia' scritto e me lo son persa...
> Tuo marito è sempre stato così? Poco interessato all'argomento intendo. O all'inizio era un passionale ed è cambiato nel tempo?


Mai stato un focosisissimo, ma sicuramente all'inizio l'argomento lo interessava eccome e andava tutto bene.
Poi con il tempo la cosa si è incancrenita..e siamo entrati in un circolo vizioso di rabbia, rifiuti, disagio e poca pochissima intimità.
Per il resto è un uomo meraviglioso e che adoro: ridiamo, scherziamo, passioni in comune, andiamo d'accordo MA..MA IO VORREI UN MARITO CON CUI FARE ANCHE L'AMORE, non un simpatico coinquilino!


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2015)

Io ho consigliato un aiuto esterno per mettere un po' d'ordine nel loro modo di comunicare che, evidentemente, non e' quello giusto, tra detto/non detto/non capito.


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Mai stato un focosisissimo, ma sicuramente all'inizio l'argomento lo interessava eccome e andava tutto bene.
> Poi con il tempo la cosa si è incancrenita..e siamo entrati in un circolo vizioso di *rabbia, rifiuti, disagio *e poca pochissima intimità.
> Per il resto è un uomo meraviglioso e che adoro: *ridiamo, scherziamo, passioni in comune, andiamo d'accordo *MA..MA IO VORREI UN MARITO CON CUI FARE ANCHE L'AMORE, non un simpatico coinquilino!


Come può il primo grassetto andare d'accordo con il secondo?


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> matteo è veneto. però ha perso l'accento.


ma eora nol conta pì 'na bigoa


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata la più importante.....


E' quadriglia?


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho consigliato un aiuto esterno per mettere un po' d'ordine nel loro modo di comunicare che, evidentemente, non e' quello giusto, tra detto/non detto/non capito.


consiglio stra accettato! Anche perchè qui sentite "la mia campana" che non ho la presunzione sia la sola che debba suonare. probabilmente anche io sono (o sono stata) sorda o cieca a qualcosa che lui in questi anni magari ha cercato di dirmi ma che non ho colto arrivando a questa situazione....


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Come può il primo grassetto andare d'accordo con il secondo?


ci vanno ci vanno...!
La rabbia è legata ad un contesto preciso e inizialmente mi dicevo "vabbè, dai, si può stare anche senza". Questo perchè appunto tutto il resto era ottimo, ossia appunto si rideva, scherzava e si facevano un sacco di cose piacevolmente e serenamente insieme. Insomma sapeva proprio di amore e per me in fondo quel sapore c'è ancora!!
Solo che nell'ultimo anno quella rabbia si è allargata e ha preso i miei pensieri e condizionato le mie reazioni fino ad arrivare alla CAZZATA...e volià....peggio che andar di notte ora come ora!


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> consiglio stra accettato! Anche perchè qui sentite "la mia campana" che non ho la presunzione sia la sola che debba suonare. probabilmente anche io sono (o sono stata) sorda o cieca a qualcosa che lui in questi anni magari ha cercato di dirmi ma che non ho colto arrivando a questa situazione....


è inevitabile che qui si senta solo la tua campana e si faccia il tifo per te.   ed è certo che, viaggiando su binari sensoriali diversi, abbiate perso contatto emotivo.

gli è che non dovete perdere tempo a ricercare colpe,chè qui di colpe non ce ne sono.   si tratta solo di capire se sia possibile ristabilire un contatto tra di voi.   di solito,se il sentimento è rimasto intatto,un accordo si trova.

quale sarà lo potete stabilire solo voi 2.

My 2 Cents


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Come può il primo grassetto andare d'accordo con il secondo?


a parte la poca intimità, è capitato anche a me, paro paro.


----------



## zagor (4 Agosto 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono del parere che il tradimento sia sempre l'opzione peggiore, la scelta più vigliacca. La scelta dei vigliacchi. Esiste la separazione per i casi più gravi. Va anche tenuta in debita considerazione la pazienza,come possibile opzione. Mentre si provano con le armi della seduzione,cosa non difficile per una donna, si aspetta per un po. Ovviamente non a tempo indefinito, ma neanche tre mesi. *Poi, si mette al corrente il partner di quello che si è deciso e si agisce.* Se davvero il marito è refrattario a qualunque stimolo erotico, potrebbe anche accettare la nuova situazione, oppure accettare la separazione, o concederti un periodo di riflessione, (per lui), in cui potrebbe chiarirsi le idee e tu avresti carta bianca per cercare soddisfazioni altrove. Chiaro,si dovrebbero passare momenti sgradevoli, molto più semplice andare a Roma, allargare le gambe quel tanto che basta e poi invocare l'indulgenza plenaria.






zagor ha detto:


> Avevo intuito che, in qualche modo, potevi accettare questo punto di vista. *Io, al tuo posto, proverei a dire a tuo marito che se non cambia qualcosa in tempi rapidissimi, (perchè di pazienza ne hai avuta a sufficienza), sarai costretta a cercare fuori quello che non trovi più nel tuo matrimonio. Una volta fatto questo passo, mi riterrei libero di agire. Nessuna spiegazione sarebbe più dovuta.*





mora83 ha detto:


> *Zagor, PRIMA di lasciarmi andare alle passioni romane, a inizio 2015 feci ESATTAMENTE questo discorso a mio marito....*siamo ad agosto in procinto di partire per le ferie. Io ci proverò ancora e ancora almeno in queste tre settimane che dovrebbero essere di assoluto relax per entrambi. Se in autunno sarò ancora qui con i miei cerini in mano è evidente che per quanto dolorose dovrò valutare scelte più drastiche.





Tessa ha detto:


> Non sempre i messaggi subliminali vengono recepiti con chiarezza. Anzi quasi mai.
> Diverso è dire: 'Stasera non torno a casa perché esco con un altro e farò tutto il sesso che con te manca da troppo tempo'.
> Questo è un messaggio chiaro.
> E se ne accettano le conseguenze.



Nessun messaggio subliminale. Tutto molto chiaro.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> famo come Terapia e pallottole? che Billy Crystal chiede a De niro: "perchè tradisci tua moglie" e lui risponde: "perchè mia moglie con quella bocca ci bacia i miei figli?"


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 10634


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questa me la dovete spiegare. non è la prima volta che lo sento.
> 
> ma se non puoi dare pieno sfogo alle fantasie, alle "perversioni", alle sperimentazioni con la persona con cui hai scelto di stare per tutta la vita, allora con chi?
> 
> famo come Terapia e pallottole? che Billy Crystal chiede a De niro: "perchè tradisci tua moglie" e lui risponde: "perchè mia moglie con quella bocca ci bacia i miei figli?"


ma infatti messa così pare che una assurga ad un livello quasi di beatificazione sposandosi. Io temo invece che ci sia un botto di gente che ha un rapporto non serenissimo con il sesso.
Uomini e donne, non ne faccio una questione di genere.
E che viva il matrimonio come una sorta di liberazione da questa tensione, ovviamente in negativo.
Non dico che attenga al marito di Mora.
Però il: mi hai sposato non ti devo più dimostrare nulla, direi che esista.


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...anche se a dirla tutta* il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord*..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


perchè decenni fa i veneti, soprattutto quelli delle province alluvionate periodicamente dal Po, perdevano tutto e abbandonavano l'agricoltura per trasferirsi nelle fabbriche, erano poverissimi in cerca di lavoro, proprio come i meridionali che infatti sono arrivati a Torino per via della Fiat e dell'indotto
poi le donne venete facevano la stagione come mondine nelle risaie, mentre gli uomini erano visti come come ubriaconi rissosi buoni a far nulla, da qui il termine dialettale rascon (= uomo veneto), che è un pesce di fiume o lago che vale poco, per nulla pregiato


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti messa così pare che una assurga ad un livello quasi di beatificazione sposandosi. Io temo invece che ci sia un botto di gente che ha un rapporto non serenissimo con il sesso.
> Uomini e donne, non ne faccio una questione di genere.
> E che viva il matrimonio come una sorta di liberazione da questa tensione, ovviamente in negativo.
> Non dico che attenga al marito di Mora.
> Però il: mi hai sposato non ti devo più dimostrare nulla, direi che esista.


Il mio ex marito (media di rapporti una volta al mese .... a 30 anni) diceva sempre: ti ho poi sposato, cos'altro vuoi?


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Panteraaaaaaa....anche tu!!!forse mi sono perso,qualche mese...sei diventata maestra Gnocca di Legno,come le altre??non ci posso credere...



uffa...
ciao bel micione


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Il mio *ex *marito (media di rapporti una volta al mese .... a 30 anni) diceva sempre: ti ho poi sposato, cos'altro vuoi?


 ... e infatti...


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito (media di rapporti una volta al mese .... a 30 anni) diceva sempre: ti ho poi sposato, cos'altro vuoi?


Sembra quasi incredibile


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito (media di rapporti una volta al mese .... a 30 anni) diceva sempre: ti ho poi sposato, cos'altro vuoi?


ecco...io percepisco un tantino lo stesso atteggiamento da parte di mio marito! ma prima di mettere il prefissio EX spero ancora con ogni cellula di sbagliarmi e di trovare il bandolo della matassa e uscirne vittoriosi (ENTRAMBI!)!!!


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ecco...io percepisco un tantino lo stesso atteggiamento da parte di mio marito! ma prima di mettere il prefissio EX spero ancora con ogni cellula di sbagliarmi e di trovare il bandolo della matassa e uscirne vittoriosi (ENTRAMBI!)!!!


Provate con una terapia...davvero.
A 30 anni non si può stare così...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Dai vedila così. Io almeno a differenza di tuo marito non mi sono fatto la sua migliore amica.
> Ho avuto più fantasia, almeno...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho tradito io non lui
Non leggi proprio


----------



## passante (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 10634


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Provate con una terapia...davvero.
> A 30 anni non si può stare così...


Quoto e straquoto. 
Proveremo...DAVVERO.
e intanto preparo le valigie per 3 settimane in grecia che spero possano quanto meno "predisporre gli animi" alla risoluzione della cosa!


----------



## sheldon (4 Agosto 2015)

*invece*

credo che la situazione in cui si trova Mora sia piu' difficile da gestire che con semplici discorsi.infatti lei verbalmente ha gia' affrontato piu' volte questo tema.
Adesso il marito sembra quasi chiudersi a riccio,quando lo fa,le poche volte,vorrebbe probabilmente "chiudere" velocemente,non è piu' a suo agio,perchè sente che anche Mora non lo è,si sente osservato,sotto accusa...non riesce ad essere normale.
Nella altra parte della loro vita,invece,è sempre lo stesso,per lui non è cambiato niente,ride,scherza,..insomma è il solito di prima.
Per questo la situazione è difficile,perchè lei piu' parlera' di questo handicap temporaneo ,che lui sa di avere,piu' lei otterra' l'inverso
Per questo suggerivo di agire,anche non in contesti tradizionali,di coglierlo un po' di sorpresa,quando lui non è teso,quando meno se lo aspetta.
Altra soluzione è uno specialista che elimini questo blocco,ma anche qui,bel problema,perchè per lui che è sicuramente conscio di questa sua problematica,un invito di questo tipo che "certificherebbe" la situazione potrebbe essere preso con un netto rifiuto.
Brutto dirlo,ma con un'altra probabilmente,non per la novita',si comporterebbe come si è comportato come con Mora da fidanzato...normale.
Il blocco va risolto,ma Mora,permettimi,so che è difficile,non con le parole che useresti tu,ma con i modi e le parole che userebbe lui.


----------



## georgemary (4 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> credo che la situazione in cui si trova Mora sia piu' difficile da gestire che con semplici discorsi.infatti lei verbalmente ha gia' affrontato piu' volte questo tema.
> Adesso il marito sembra quasi chiudersi a riccio,quando lo fa,le poche volte,vorrebbe probabilmente "chiudere" velocemente,non è piu' a suo agio,perchè sente che anche Mora non lo è,si sente osservato,sotto accusa...non riesce ad essere normale.
> Nella altra parte della loro vita,invece,è sempre lo stesso,per lui non è cambiato niente,ride,scherza,..insomma è il solito di prima.
> Per questo la situazione è difficile,perchè lei piu' parlera' di questo handicap temporaneo ,che lui sa di avere,piu' lei otterra' l'inverso
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 10634


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> credo che la situazione in cui si trova Mora sia piu' difficile da gestire che con semplici discorsi.infatti lei verbalmente ha gia' affrontato piu' volte questo tema.
> Adesso il marito sembra quasi chiudersi a riccio,quando lo fa,le poche volte,vorrebbe probabilmente "chiudere" velocemente,non è piu' a suo agio,perchè sente che anche Mora non lo è,si sente osservato,sotto accusa...non riesce ad essere normale.
> Nella altra parte della loro vita,invece,è sempre lo stesso,per lui non è cambiato niente,ride,scherza,..insomma è il solito di prima.
> Per questo la situazione è difficile,perchè lei piu' parlera' di questo handicap temporaneo ,che lui sa di avere,piu' lei otterra' l'inverso
> ...


GRAZIE, stampo e incollo in ufficio!! trovo veramente sagge e estremamente vere le tue parole!!!!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> credo che la situazione in cui si trova Mora sia piu' difficile da gestire che con semplici discorsi.infatti lei verbalmente ha gia' affrontato piu' volte questo tema.
> Adesso il marito sembra quasi chiudersi a riccio,quando lo fa,le poche volte,vorrebbe probabilmente "chiudere" velocemente,non è piu' a suo agio,perchè sente che anche Mora non lo è,si sente osservato,sotto accusa...non riesce ad essere normale.
> Nella altra parte della loro vita,invece,è sempre lo stesso,per lui non è cambiato niente,ride,scherza,..insomma è il solito di prima.
> Per questo la situazione è difficile,perchè lei piu' parlera' di questo handicap temporaneo ,che lui sa di avere,piu' lei otterra' l'inverso
> ...


Sempre che a lui interessi provare con un'altra
Ci sono passata e l'unico consiglio che posso darle è di non imputarsi a risolvere un problema che è di suo marito e che per lui non è un problema


----------



## georgemary (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre che a lui interessi provare con un'altra
> Ci sono passata e l'unico consiglio che posso darle è di non imputarsi a risolvere un problema che è di suo marito e che per lui non è un problema



Farfalla ma allora cosa consigli?


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Farfalla ma allora cosa consigli?


Sono tutta orecchie...ti prego farfalla illuminami!! Se davvero riesco a uscirne (non in 2 ore ovvio..) giuro che vi offro pizza e birra a tutti!:up:


----------



## georgemary (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sono tutta orecchie...ti prego farfalla illuminami!! Se davvero riesco a uscirne (non in 2 ore ovvio..) giuro che vi offro pizza e birra a tutti!:up:


anche io


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> credo che la situazione in cui si trova Mora sia piu' difficile da gestire che con semplici discorsi.infatti lei verbalmente ha gia' affrontato piu' volte questo tema.
> Adesso il marito sembra quasi chiudersi a riccio,quando lo fa,le poche volte,vorrebbe probabilmente "chiudere" velocemente,non è piu' a suo agio,perchè sente che anche Mora non lo è,si sente osservato,sotto accusa...non riesce ad essere normale.
> Nella altra parte della loro vita,invece,è sempre lo stesso,per lui non è cambiato niente,ride,scherza,..insomma è il solito di prima.
> Per questo la situazione è difficile,perchè lei piu' parlera' di questo handicap temporaneo ,che lui sa di avere,piu' lei otterra' l'inverso
> ...


Complicata?

Ha tradito il marito e la mancanza che sente è dell'adrenalina. 

Non hanno figli.

Ha parlato al marito e dice che non c'è soluzione.

E sicuramente altro ancora che non ho letto.

Soluzioni? 1) trovare un altro amante e imparare a gestire le emozioni.2) separarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Farfalla ma allora cosa consigli?





mora83 ha detto:


> Sono tutta orecchie...ti prego farfalla illuminami!! Se davvero riesco a uscirne (non in 2 ore ovvio..) giuro che vi offro pizza e birra a tutti!:up:


non so cosa consigliarti
so cosa ho fatto io
Io ho pianto per parecchio tempo poi ho capito che lottavo da sola e non per cattiveria ma perchè solo io avevo qualcosa contro cui lottare
Lui stava bene e era sereno
Quindi nemmeno capiva perchè io mi accanissi così
Ho smesso di discuterci. Mi sono fatta aiutare e ho pensato a cosa volevo io, a come essere serena io. 
HO messo nero su bianco quello che mi dava e quello che non mi dava e ho scelto di restare. 
Dopo tre anni lui è andato in terapia e le cose iniziano ad andare meglio (da quel punto di vista perchè per il resto non ci sono mai stati problemi) molto ma molto lentamente e ancora ce ne vorrà e nessuno sa dove lo porterà la terapia
Io aspetto perchè nonostante tutto credo ancora in noi.
PS: non sono una santa................


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so cosa consigliarti
> so cosa ho fatto io
> Io ho pianto per parecchio tempo poi ho capito che lottavo da sola e non per cattiveria ma perchè solo io avevo qualcosa contro cui lottare
> Lui stava bene e era sereno
> ...


Farfalla spero, spero con ogni atomo di poter fare con successo la stessa strada che hai fatto tu insieme a lui.
Nemmeno io sono una santa, e non mi spaccio per tale. Ma tengo a questo amore, tengo a quest'uomo prima ancora che all'istituzione matrimonio in quanto tale!
che il cielo mi assista!


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione. Se tradisce un uomo vox populi dice " ah..grandioso bastardone", ma anche se tradisce una donna le frasi fatte a volte si sprecano con "separati. che ti sei sposata a fare". Io non conosco le vite e le esperienze di chi arriva a queste sentenze, quindi nn giudico. ma coppie separate ne conosco diverse e non è esattamente una passeggiata di salute e il rimedio a tutti i mali una separazione. è comunque una ferita non da poco. Quindi io personalmente accetto e ascolto tutti i giudizi, anche quelli scontati e eccessivamente banali e cattivi ma poi le decisioni le prendo da me, non appena riacquistata un minimo di giusta distanza dalle cose! :up:
> Ad ogni modo serve tutto, come dicevo, anche il lancio le pietre "virtuali"!


Mah, per la verità in un mondo profondamente maschilista com'è il nostro l'uomo che tradisce è uno stronzo/tendente al figo se quella che s'è fatto è 'na bella femmina, la donna che tradisce è una zoccola nel 99 % dei casi...


----------



## georgemary (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so cosa consigliarti
> so cosa ho fatto io
> Io ho pianto per parecchio tempo poi ho capito che lottavo da sola e non per cattiveria ma perchè solo io avevo qualcosa contro cui lottare
> Lui stava bene e era sereno
> ...


Quindi alla fine ha riconosciuto che sussisteva il problema. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Io come farfalla
Non sono una santa e infatti l ho tradito

Come lei come mora ho vissuto 8 anni di totale assenza di contatto se non cercati da me 
In quel caso tutto ok
Per il resto, x lui, saremmo potuti state così e nemmeno capiva la gravità della situazione almeno per me la mia frustrazione 
Ma non x cattiveria , lui era proprio così
Un inizio diciamo
Discreto poi il nulla o quasi 
Sul resto andavamo Stra d accordo
Interessi passioni amicizie 
L aggravante è una conduzione della famiglia un po atipica in quanto lui x lavoro ha sempre vissuto via per cui io ero sola dal lunedì sl venerdì e forse mi aspettavo qualcosa avendolo già cosi lontano 
Questo potrebbe dare adito a credere che fuori lui trombi alla grande come si crede dei manager in trasferta ma io lo escludo proprio e in parte x un periodo mi avrebbe sollevato 
Avrei trovato il motivo almeno 

Comunque siamo andati in Terapia di coppia poi l ha continuata lui da solo dietro consiglio del terapista 
Le cose potrebbero andare meglio se non fosse che x lavoro ora è stato mandato a Londra 
Quando torna stiamo bene c'è di nuovo sesso 
Il problema sono io
Che dopo tutti  sti anno di aspettative frustrazioni mio tradimento mi sono come si dice alla francese un bel po scoglionata e non so
Sicuramente sono cambiata tanto 
Diciamo che c'è tanto affetto da parte mia volontà di stare bene noi 5 ( abbiamo tre figli ) ma dirti che sono attratta da lui come anni fa no proprio no
Forse capita a tutte le coppie forse uno deve saper trovare la felicità nelle piccole cose e questo lo sto facendo 
Ma lato sesso so è creato un bel macigno tra noi
Io temo che le persone non si possano cambiare e un uomo poco passionale tale rimanga 
Poi ha mille altre virtù pregi che si o quelli che mi fanno decidere di tentare 
E anche difficile chiudere una storia x il sesso no 
Sembra quasi non così rilevante dinanzi ad altre qualità ...non so io ho sempre avuto qsta sensazione perché x il resto è un uomo meraviglioso 


Anche noi tre settimane di Grecia 
Spero che tutto fili liscio io continuo a sperarci

Ps: il mio amante so era invece separato 
Ancora adesso pur facendo sua vita so che non gli è passata
Io mi ero
Innamorata lui anche e l ho cacciato via x salvare il mio matrimonio perché lui ad un certo punto desiderava di più e mi ha messo sottili ma costanti pressioni


io non riesco a vedere noi 5 separati
Forse sono una coniglia o forse penso che dopo un po comunque dia tutte le relazioni finiscano 
Forse l ottimo e marito più amante ma non ne sono capace 
Che sa viversela vedo sta abbastabza alla grande 

In bocca al lupo
Io però senza figli ci penserei 
Le persone non cambiano.. Non è nemmeno giusto pretenderlo
Credo.
Un bacio


----------



## Ingenuo (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io come farfalla
> Non sono una santa e infatti l ho tradito
> 
> Come lei come mora ho vissuto 8 anni di totale assenza di contatto se non cercati da me
> ...


Penso che presto ti troverai un altro amante et voilà.
Mi sembra la soluzione ottimale anzichè mandare a gambe all'aria un matrimonio che tutto sommato funziona.
Poi avendo il marito via così spesso sei facilitata.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io come farfalla
> Non sono una santa e infatti l ho tradito
> 
> Come lei come mora ho vissuto 8 anni di totale assenza di contatto se non cercati da me
> ...


Ciao Carola, che piacere leggerti.
Hai fotografato una situazione che rispecchia per tantissimi versi la mia (figli a parte).
So che forse è una magra, magrissima consolazione, ma leggere di esperienze simili mi aiuta a sentirmi meno aliena, meno "fuori posto".
Come ho scritto qualche post fa, proveremo anche noi con la terapia quando rientreremo dalle ferie e credo userò queste 3 settimane greche per parlargliene con serenità. Ne avevamo accennato mesi fa e credo sia arrivato il momento di farla davvero questa terapia. 
Non voglio buttare all'aria tutto "solo" (...) perchè manca il sesso. Voglio provarci e riporvarci ancora per vedere se è possibile riaprire un dialogo vero che riporti serenità e intimità. So che non posso trasformare un uomo tiepido in una macchina della passione e delle fantasie estreme ma sarei felice se solo riuscissimo a tornare a fare l'amore senza vederlo come qualcosa da supplicare, come un impegno, come un esame, come un'incombenza.

Anche io come te percepisco che accanto alla motivazione di salvare il mio matrimonio, sta subentrando il francesissimo "scoglionamento" e questo per certi versi mi fa ancora più paura. Mi conosco abbastanza bene: combatto, lotto, mi accanisco se serve ma se arrivo al limite poi mando tutto a quel paese e non torno indietro. Spero di essere ancora in tempo.

Quanto alle alternative è vero che conosco anche io diversi/e "insoddisfatti/e" che campano apparentemente alla grandissima con mogli/marito e amante da anni. Li vedi sereni, soddisfatti e se domandi la loro versione è che prendono da fuori quel che manca al matrimonio e in questo scambio in fondo è il loro stesso matrimonio a beneficiarne in termini di serenità. Io non so se è vero o se è la "versione di comodo", fatto sta che io non ero riuscita a vivermela così serenamente fatta eccezione forse per l'euforia del primo mese. Poi anzichè avvicinarmi a mio marito la presenza dell'amante mi stava pericolosamente allontanando ancora di più. Certo ero più soddisfatta, con più energie e mi il mio ego si era espanso a dismisura... ma più felice forse no.

Grazie ancora e mi piacerebbe se mi tenessi ogni tanto informata su come procede la tua esperienza...se ti va ovviamente!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola, che piacere leggerti.
> Hai fotografato una situazione che rispecchia per tantissimi versi la mia (figli a parte).
> So che forse è una magra, magrissima consolazione, ma leggere di esperienze simili mi aiuta a sentirmi meno aliena, meno "fuori posto".
> Come ho scritto qualche post fa, proveremo anche noi con la terapia quando rientreremo dalle ferie e credo userò queste 3 settimane greche per parlargliene con serenità. Ne avevamo accennato mesi fa e credo sia arrivato il momento di farla davvero questa terapia.
> ...


Leggendo le storie che si raccontano qua dentro ognuno di noi confronta il proprio sentire con quello degli altri. Il proprio sentire è la messa a confronto di alcune frasi in particolare. Premettendo che il rispetto va per ogni storia scritta e vissuta, nonostante si possa essere in disaccordo. Che poi oltre quello che scriviamo, pensiamo etc ci sta anche quel compromesso a cui noi stessi cediamo o che aspettiamo di risolvere. 

Innanzitutto non sono d'accordo quando leggo che le persone non cambiano, non sono d'accordo che chi non era "una macchina della passione" non possa dopo cambiare. 
Ma quello che più mi risulta anomalo, anomalia che appartiene a certi miei pensieri, non a voi, è che a parere mio quando si ama una persona la ricerca del contatto fisico avviene spontanea. Mi domando, ma in una coppia matura dove la routine la conoscenza dell'altro/a perchè cavolo così spesso porta ad allontanare? Perchè una volta raggiunti uno scopo ci si siede sopra lamentandosi? perchè si comincia a cercare di ritornare indietro per provare certe emozioni e batticuori? Siamo veramente degli adolescenti non cresciuti che devono necessariamente sbattere il cranio per imparare? 
Forse si.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Penso che presto ti troverai un altro amante et voilà.
> Mi sembra la soluzione ottimale anzichè mandare a gambe all'aria un matrimonio che tutto sommato funziona.
> Poi avendo il marito via così spesso sei facilitata.


Non credo
Occasioni viaggiando x lavoro ne ho
Marito via 
Ma
Tempo libero con tre figli caro mio... Forse non hai figli
E comunque non ci sono tagliata 
Tradisco Me stessa prima di mio marito


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo le storie che si raccontano qua dentro ognuno di noi confronta il proprio sentire con quello degli altri. Il proprio sentire è la messa a confronto di alcune frasi in particolare. Premettendo che il rispetto va per ogni storia scritta e vissuta, nonostante si possa essere in disaccordo. Che poi oltre quello che scriviamo, pensiamo etc ci sta anche quel compromesso a cui noi stessi cediamo o che aspettiamo di risolvere.
> 
> Innanzitutto non sono d'accordo quando leggo che le persone non cambiano, non sono d'accordo che chi non era "una macchina della passione" non possa dopo cambiare.
> Ma quello che più mi risulta anomalo, anomalia che appartiene a certi miei pensieri, non a voi, è che a parere mio quando si ama una persona la ricerca del contatto fisico avviene spontanea. Mi domando, ma in una coppia matura dove la routine la conoscenza dell'altro/a perchè cavolo così spesso porta ad allontanare? Perchè una volta raggiunti uno scopo ci si siede sopra lamentandosi? perchè si comincia a cercare di ritornare indietro per provare certe emozioni e batticuori? Siamo veramente degli adolescenti non cresciuti che devono necessariamente sbattere il cranio per imparare?
> Forse si.


Io invece sono convinta che le persone NON cambino. Maturano, smussano, aggiustano il tiro, accettano il compromesso ma cambiare no. Magari a 20 anni, non a 35.
"perchè cavolo così spesso porta ad allontanare?": domanda da un milione di dollari a cui credo sia davvero difficile dare una risposta definitiva. L'animo umano, la mente umana è per definizione complessa e mai completamente decifrabile nemmeno per il suo proprietario, figuriamoci dare un'interpretazione dall'esterno!
Sono però convinta che la natura umana abbia necessità costante e continua di emozioni e passione per rinnovarsi e rigenerarsi. Con questo non intendo necessariamente emozioni extra coniugali! anzi, mi riferisco a soddisfazioni  ed emozioni ad ampio spettroersonali, lavorative, relazionali. Non so se questo significhi essere eterni adolescenti. Forse significa solo ammettere la propria umanità. Il problema sta nell'imparare a gestire il tutto nel modo corretto. Ma esiste davvero un modo "corretto"? Bho


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola mi ricorda Rosa


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo le storie che si raccontano qua dentro ognuno di noi confronta il proprio sentire con quello degli altri. Il proprio sentire è la messa a confronto di alcune frasi in particolare. Premettendo che il rispetto va per ogni storia scritta e vissuta, nonostante si possa essere in disaccordo. Che poi oltre quello che scriviamo, pensiamo etc ci sta anche quel compromesso a cui noi stessi cediamo o che aspettiamo di risolvere.
> 
> Innanzitutto non sono d'accordo quando leggo che le persone non cambiano, non sono d'accordo che chi non era "una macchina della passione" non possa dopo cambiare.
> Ma quello che più mi risulta anomalo, anomalia che appartiene a certi miei pensieri, non a voi, è che a parere mio quando si ama una persona la ricerca del contatto fisico avviene spontanea. Mi domando, ma in una coppia matura dove la routine la conoscenza dell'altro/a perchè cavolo così spesso porta ad allontanare? Perchè una volta raggiunti uno scopo ci si siede sopra lamentandosi? perchè si comincia a cercare di ritornare indietro per provare certe emozioni e batticuori? Siamo veramente degli adolescenti non cresciuti che devono necessariamente sbattere il cranio per imparare?
> Forse si.


Ultimo

Concordo con te
La ricerca del
Contatto fisico se vuoi bene ad una persona è fondamentale
Come mai x qualcuno no
E poi all
Improvviso si
Nel mio caso specifico mio marito ha avuto paura di perdermi
E si è messo in discussione 

Però un po tardi mi ha dato sensazione che facesse i compiti
Questo intendo conle persone non cambiano
Poi magari conosce un altra donna che sa prenderlo avvolgerlo
Contenere meglio di me e sarà diverso 

Io conoscenza e routinezero 
Adesso sono due settimane che non ci
Vediamo
La mia è unasituazione anomala 
Avrei dovuto seguire mio marito in ogni trasferta ma dopo due volte ( in cui ero ben più giovane) non ho più energia 
Ne intendo lasciare più mia professione

Si un casino in effetti


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> Carola mi ricorda Rosa


Infatti siamo la stessa persona
Avevo scritto prima come rosa
Poi ci ero rimasta male x alcuni insulti critiche Ero Nuova del forum è mai scritto in uno...
In più ero Anche sottosopra all epoca 

Adesso ho imparato a prendere il giusto distacco


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Io invece sono convinta che le persone NON cambino. Maturano, smussano, aggiustano il tiro, accettano il compromesso ma cambiare no. Magari a 20 anni, non a 35.
> "perchè cavolo così spesso porta ad allontanare?": domanda da un milione di dollari a cui credo sia davvero difficile dare una risposta definitiva. L'animo umano, la mente umana è per definizione complessa e mai completamente decifrabile nemmeno per il suo proprietario, figuriamoci dare un'interpretazione dall'esterno!
> Sono però convinta che la natura umana abbia necessità costante e continua di emozioni e passione per rinnovarsi e rigenerarsi. Con questo non intendo necessariamente emozioni extra coniugali! anzi, mi riferisco a soddisfazioni  ed emozioni ad ampio spettroersonali, lavorative, relazionali. Non so se questo significhi essere eterni adolescenti. Forse significa solo ammettere la propria umanità. Il problema sta nell'imparare a gestire il tutto nel modo corretto. Ma esiste davvero un modo "corretto"? Bho


Infatti in base al proprio vissuto si può scrivere, cambiano e non, smussano etc. Magari cambierai opinione magari no, la risposta sarà nel futuro e nel tuo vissuto. 

Ecco, vedi che lo hai scritto? lavoro, relazioni con l'esterno, hobby etc dovrebbero far parte di un po tutti per darsi una connotazione positiva in quello che si fa e che piace. Credo che invece spesso e volentieri si rimane insoddisfatti anche di questo, lamentandosi negativamente, mai una lamentela che porti alla positività o alla costruzione in meglio di un qualcosa, solo negatività


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti siamo la stessa persona
> Avrvosncritotmprimamcome rosa
> Poi ci ero rimasta male x alcuni insulti critiche Ero Nuova del forum è mai scritto in uno
> Anche sottosopra all epoca
> ...


ok, quindi va meglio tra di voi
bella notizia


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> Carola mi ricorda Rosa


E' lei


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola, che piacere leggerti.
> Hai fotografato una situazione che rispecchia per tantissimi versi la mia (figli a parte).
> So che forse è una magra, magrissima consolazione, ma leggere di esperienze simili mi aiuta a sentirmi meno aliena, meno "fuori posto".
> Come ho scritto qualche post fa, proveremo anche noi con la terapia quando rientreremo dalle ferie e credo userò queste 3 settimane greche per parlargliene con serenità. Ne avevamo accennato mesi fa e credo sia arrivato il momento di farla davvero questa terapia.
> ...


Io nemmeno la  vivevo serenamente
E o ci nasci o boh
Quindi x vivere con sensi di colpa anche no

Il mio amante di è separato mora
Quati mi ha portato ad una scelta quasi obbligatoria 
Lui mi avrebbe aspettato ma io non davo segnali positivi di possibile mia separarazione
Perché mi fa troppa pura x tutti
Il mio amante è una persona meravigliosa mio marito mi vuole bene

Sto x
Cazzi miei che è meglio x ora


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ultimo
> 
> Concordo con te
> La ricerca del
> ...



Raramente scrivo qualcosa per sentito dire, quindi capirai che se ho scritto che si cambia è perchè nel percorso che mi appartiene qualcosa è cambiato in me ed in mia moglie. 

Ma capisco anche che in storie non mie le risposte a certi avvenimenti possono essere diverse.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Raramente scrivo qualcosa per sentito dire, quindi capirai che se ho scritto che si cambia è perchè nel percorso che mi appartiene qualcosa è cambiato in me ed in mia moglie.
> 
> Ma capisco anche che in storie non mie le risposte a certi avvenimenti possono essere diverse.


Ma leggendoti ultimo tu mi
Sembri un uomo molo
Dolce attento alla
Tua compagna

Non sono tutti così e ci portiamo dietro
Anche esempi ricevuto da bimbi
Mio marito è cresciuto in una famiglia anaffettiva dove contava tantissimo il successo è dove baci e abbracci scarseggiavano

Insomma non dico che sia così perche stronzo ecco


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, quindi va meglio tra di voi
> bella notizia


meglio È un parolone vista anche la
Logistica

Io  guardo il bello che c'è è che abbiamo

Non garantisco però sul lungo periodo
Con figli grandi e più indipendenti

In più ho sta grana di decidere se spostarmi  nel Regno Unito


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> meglio È un parolone vista anche la
> Logistica
> 
> Io  guardo il bello che c'è è che abbiamo
> ...


in effetti è una bella grana, un grande cambiamento per te (e figli)


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma leggendoti ultimo tu mi
> Sembri un uomo molo
> Dolce attento alla
> Tua compagna
> ...


Carola  sono un rompicoglioni e lo riconosco a me stesso. Rompicoglioni per un certo tipo di educazione ricevuta e portata all'estremismo. 

Amore spegni la luce..! 
Amore quando pesi la pasta pesala giusta..!
Amore il bagnoschiuma costaa..!
Lo shampoo.
Amore c'è il pane di ieri, non compro pane oggi. 

Sono stronzate per me non per chi le "subisce" ogni giorno.

Ho messo un certo tipo di esempi perchè so che son giusti eh.. mica metto quelli che mi abbattereste. :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è una bella grana, un grande cambiamento per te (e figli)


 Io ho 44 anni e un buon lavoro qui
Mia figlia ne ha 13 la più grande

X loro potrebbe essere un opportunità x carità

Ma almeno fossimo affiatatissimi io e mio marito
Perché poi è dura vivere da espatriati ho già dato anni fa


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Carola  sono un rompicoglioni e lo riconosco a me stesso. Rompicoglioni per un certo tipo di educazione ricevuta e portata all'estremismo.
> 
> Amore spegni la luce..!
> Amore quando pesi la pasta pesala giusta..!
> ...


uhhhhh allora se questi sono gli esempi io posso ambire allo scettro di IMPERATRICE SCASSA CAZZI!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Carola  sono un rompicoglioni e lo riconosco a me stesso. Rompicoglioni per un certo tipo di educazione ricevuta e portata all'estremismo.
> 
> Amore spegni la luce..!
> Amore quando pesi la pasta pesala giusta..!
> ...


basta non subirle


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Carola  sono un rompicoglioni e lo riconosco a me stesso. Rompicoglioni per un certo tipo di educazione ricevuta e portata all'estremismo.
> 
> Amore spegni la luce..!
> Amore quando pesi la pasta pesala giusta..!
> ...


paro paro al mio attuale lui 

io gli dico sempre "sì tesoro", faccio flap flap e poi faccio come me pare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Carola  sono un rompicoglioni e lo riconosco a me stesso. Rompicoglioni per un certo tipo di educazione ricevuta e portata all'estremismo.
> 
> Amore spegni la luce..!
> Amore quando pesi la pasta pesala giusta..!
> ...


Va bene 
Un rompicolgioni ma tenero
Non sia avevo  letto qualche cosa di molto bello circa la nascita di un figlio 
E altri interventi


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritta anche se è da un po' che vi leggo e quindi anzitutto grazie: leggervi mi ha fatto un gran bene ultimamente. Mi avete fatto ridere, riflettere e soprattutto capire che qui dentro ci sono tante donne e uomini intelligenti e a voi chiedo un aiuto, o meglio un confronto.
> Sarò breve (ci provo almeno...): ci conosciamo a marzo, entrambi sposati io al nord lui nella capitale, lui una decina d'anno più grande di me. Entrambi sposati (da pochi anni a dire il vero entrambi...) con persone che stimiamo ma con scarsissima passione, entrambi senza figli. Ci scriviamo, nel giro di poco ci incontriamo ed è subito passione. Io all'inizio un po' stordita e stupita, lui presissimo. Va avanti qualche mese, ci scriviamo decine di volte al giorno, telefonate infinite, ci vediamo con regolarità una volta a settimana grazie ai reciproci impegni di lavoro che ci danno alibi perfetti. Al sesso subentra l'affetto e iniziano (da parte sua) a volare le classiche parole grosse "ti amo", "facciamola durare per sempre", etc. Io sempre sulle mie ma oggettivamente ne resto coinvolta. Lui dorme con me qualche sera al mese facendo i km per raggiungermi in giro per l'italia. Finchè...finchè la moglie scopre tutto, per ben due volte in tre mesi (ok..ok..mi son trovata un amante "pollo" lo ammetto!): alla prima mi avverte, sparisce due giorni per poi tornare più felice e arzillo di prima, la seconda dopo due giorni di silenzio -dove già avevo intuito l'ennesimo fattaccio- mi manda una mail con scritto "amore mio è finita. Perdonami ma non riesco più a gestire i sentimenti"..io quel girono lo cerco un paio di volte quanto meno per avere un confronto telefonico e salutarci civilmente ma lui rifiuta le mie iniziali chiamate  con un "scusami ma scoppierei a piangere. Dammi tempo e ti chiamerò" . Lo lascio in pace, in fondo mica sono la sua fidanzata! Accetto e vado avanti. Ricompare dopo 10 giorni con l'ennesima mail dove dice di avermi amata come nessuna prima (..bhà...sarà...), che tra noi non ci possono essere ne distanze ne altre persone, che in futuro non sa cosa accadrà ma che ora "è giusto così"  perchè i nostri punti di partenza erano vincolati fin dall'inizio. E va bene, incasso anche questa senza scenate. lo chiamo io qualche giorno dopo, mi risponde (...alleluja...), stiamo al telefono quasi un'ora a parlare del più e del meno. Gli chiedo come sta, dice che è ancora confuso, rispondo tranquilla che per me è tutto ok, che gli voglio bene (è vero!), che mi ha regalato dei momenti meravigliosi, che lo ringrazio e che se quella di chiudere è una decisione che lo fa stare bene, non insisterò per fargli cambiare idea. Restiamo che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono. Ma da quel giorno IL SILENZIO....
> Inutile dire che non l'ho richiamato. Non gli ho scritto. Non ho supplicato e balle varie. Ma fa male, ragazzi...accipicchia se fa male. Mi manca, mi manca l'adrenalina, la passione (quella che ha casa manca nonostante abbia fatto qualunque cosa per svegliare mio marito!!), l'allegria e l'energia che la mia relazione extra mi dava.
> Sono passati quasi 2 mesi da tutto questo, due mesi di silenzio suo e vortice di pensieri altrettanto silenziosi miei. E da 2 mesi me ne sto impantanata come una foca imbranata nei "ma".. "se".."perchè".."magari torna"..e ho addosso un'inquietudine che mi dilania e che mi fa sentire immensamente debole e cretina.
> ...


Te lo dico io come se ne esce. Lascia tuo marito, è la strada migliore per trovare la passione che cerchi...ma soprattutto darai la stessa possibilità a tuo marito.

Scusa l'irruenza, ma sei fuori come un balcone. Tu e il tuo amico. Pensa che non sei ne la prima ne l'ultima a subire un rapporto stanco come il tuo, ma sappi anche che ciò nonostante non tutti trovano soluzioni come le vostre. Si tratta di gente che guarda in faccia la realtà ed applica scelte opportune.

Ma di quale amore andate predicando.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Io credo che sia legittimo avere ognuno le proprie opinioni jon
Ma non siamo tutti uguali e credimi voler bene ad un uomo ma viver come fratello e sorella non è faile
Confonde 
Non ci sono problemi apparenti ma c'è comunque un malcontento ed infelicita

A volte dire ti lascio tra noi va tutto bene ma il sesso no è strano
X un uomo accettare questo è difficile 

Ti sembrerà strano ma c'è amore anche innqueati  rapporti x me
O forse affetto forte bene

Non è facile affrontar e problemi sessuali credimi 

Insomma io non giudicherei


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Te lo dico io come se ne esce. Lascia tuo marito, è la strada migliore per trovare la passione che cerchi...ma soprattutto darai la stessa possibilità a tuo marito.
> 
> Scusa l'irruenza, ma sei fuori come un balcone. Tu e il tuo amico. Pensa che non sei ne la prima ne l'ultima a subire un rapporto stanco come il tuo, ma sappi anche che ciò nonostante non tutti trovano soluzioni come le vostre. Si tratta di gente che guarda in faccia la realtà ed applica scelte opportune.
> 
> *Ma di quale amore andate predicando*.


di uno diverso da quello che contempli tu probabilmente


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo che sia legittimo avere ognuno le proprie opinioni jon
> Ma non siamo tutti uguali e credimi voler bene ad un uomo ma viver come fratello e sorella non è faile
> Confonde
> Non ci sono problemi apparenti ma c'è comunque un malcontento ed infelicita
> ...


Stavo rispondendo a JON con le stesse identiche frasi. Quindi non posso che quotare e ribadire i concetti di Carola.
Si fa presto a giudicare (per quanto sia un diritto esprimere le proprie opinioni..), meno a starci dentro con entrambe le scarpe e fare le scelte "giuste".
che poi...."giusto" è una parola così labile se applicata alle relazioni che la userei con parsimonia!


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo che sia legittimo avere ognuno le proprie opinioni jon
> Ma non siamo tutti uguali e credimi voler bene ad un uomo ma viver come fratello e sorella non è faile
> Confonde
> Non ci sono problemi apparenti ma c'è comunque un malcontento ed infelicità
> ...


Ma quale mi sembra strano....di che razza di amore parli. Di quello che appena vi scoprono siete pronti a ritrattare tutto?

Scusa eh, ma parliamo di sesso invece, si fa prima ed è più probabile che ci si capisca. 
Un rapporto infelice è un bel problema, basta e avanza come problema.

E non mi va nemmeno di giudicare dal momento che mi rendo conto benissimo della difficoltà nell'affrontare un simile problema...che sia dovuto ai figli, alla famiglia o chissà cosa. Non importa, ma quella non è una soluzione, stai tranquilla.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Il sesso.
Per quanto ci si ostini a volte a dire che del resto non è così importante invece è qualcosa di fondamentale.
E chi non ha avuto mai problemi in quel senso, mi spiace, ma non può capire che cosa vuol dire viverlo in maniera "sbagliata"...che poi ognuno ha i suoi parametri ovviamente.
Questo non giustifica, sono la prima a dire che la cosa migliore in certi casi sia la terapia, perchè il sesso in realtà è una grande fetta dei rapporti che viviamo. Sia che sia presente sia che non lo sia.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> di uno diverso da quello che contempli tu probabilmente


Quel tipo d'amore è sicuramente diverso, poco reale però, dato che appena collide con la realtà pare disintegrarsi quasi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Quel tipo d'amore è sicuramente diverso, poco reale però, dato che appena collide con la realtà pare disintegrarsi quasi.


A me sembra invece più forte di molti altri. 
Se non avessi amato così tanto mio marito probabilmente non saremmo arrivati dove siamo arrivati ora
Il tutto anche se l'ho tradito


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il sesso.
> Per quanto ci si ostini a volte a dire che del resto non è così importante invece è qualcosa di fondamentale.
> E chi non ha avuto mai problemi in quel senso, mi spiace, ma non può capire che cosa vuol dire viverlo in maniera "sbagliata"...che poi ognuno ha i suoi parametri ovviamente.
> Questo non giustifica, sono la prima a dire che la cosa migliore in certi casi sia la terapia, perchè il sesso in realtà è una grande fetta dei rapporti che viviamo. Sia che sia presente sia che non lo sia.


Eh, ma hai voglia a scopare. Mica è quello il problema. Il problema è quando a casa hai gente verso la quale hai determinate responsabilità.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, ma hai voglia a scopare. *Mica è quello il problema.* Il problema è quando a casa hai gente verso la quale hai determinate responsabilità.


Non ne sarei così sicura.
La mancanza di sesso in una coppia è qualcosa di pesante, così è pesante il fatto che i gusti non collimino. E ci si può pure amare, per carità...ma se il sesso non funziona ti ci voglio vedere.
Caso strano rimangono in piedi più relazioni dove il sesso va alla grande, ma tutto il resto fa schifo, e ci si rovina la vita per una sorta di dipendenza fisica e sessuale. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.

Sulle responsabilità non intervengo, è ovvio che ci siano.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembra invece più forte di molti altri.
> Se non avessi amato così tanto mio marito probabilmente non saremmo arrivati dove siamo arrivati ora
> Il tutto anche se l'ho tradito


Farfalla, spero per te che il tuo epilogo sia come dici. E io non posso che esserne felice. Sbagliare, o meglio, fare le proprie esperienze per arrivare ad una conclusione stabile, ci sta e non c'è nulla di male in questo.

Ma Mora, al momento, pare dover tenere i piedi in due scarpe per sopravvivere. Ma ci sta male, tant'è che chiede aiuto qui. Ma con la testa ancora non ci sta.


----------



## feather (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io gli dico sempre "sì tesoro", faccio flap flap e poi faccio come me pare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quindi in pratica gli menti senza battere ciglio....


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quale mi sembra strano....di che razza di amore parli. Di quello che appena vi scoprono siete pronti a ritrattare tutto?
> 
> Scusa eh, ma parliamo di sesso invece, si fa prima ed è più probabile che ci si capisca.
> Un rapporto infelice è un bel problema, basta e avanza come problema.
> ...


Caro jonny
Intanto non sono stata scoperta ma ho confessato dicendo che me ne sarei andata per via di quello che avevo combinato

Due sono arrivata a tanto dopo non solo averne parlato ma averci pianto


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembra invece più forte di molti altri.
> Se non avessi amato così tanto mio marito probabilmente non saremmo arrivati dove siamo arrivati ora
> Il tutto anche se l'ho tradito



Capisco


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

[
Caso strano rimangono in piedi più relazioni dove il sesso va alla grande, ma tutto il resto fa schifo, e ci si rovina la vita per una sorta di dipendenza fisica e sessuale. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.

 Ne ho esempi continui


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Il sesso è un problema 
Il mio errore e che sino a che avevo tre bimbi da seguire e lui era via ero talmente presa che non ci facevo mica così caso

Qsto è stato il mio errore


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Farfalla, spero per te che il tuo epilogo sia come dici. E io non posso che esserne felice. Sbagliare, o meglio, fare le proprie esperienze per arrivare ad una conclusione stabile, ci sta e non c'è nulla di male in questo.
> 
> Ma Mora, al momento, *pare dover tenere i piedi in due scarpe per sopravvivere*. Ma ci sta male, tant'è che chiede aiuto qui. Ma con la testa ancora non ci sta.


Si può essere e magari proprio così riesce a tenere in piedi il proprio matrimonio. Che non vuol dire che a vita sarà così ma semplicemente che le può "servire" nell'attesa (quanto lunga sarà lei a stabilirlo) che qualcosa cambi.
Magari la porterà a decidere che non ci sta più dentro. Magari qualcosa si muove e il suo matrimonio tornerà ad essere sereno. Questo indipendentemente dal sesso. 
Quello che ti scatta in certe situazioni è la frustrazione profonda, l'insicurezza a volte, il non essere abbastanza non essere adeguata. Questo ti fa vedere tutto nero e a dimenticare le cose belle che hai. E non vedi via di uscita.Quando capisci che non sei tu il problema e torni ad essere serena ricominci a vedere le cose che non vedevi più. E a quel punto prendi carta e penna tiri una riga e scrivi le cose positive e quelle negative, o metti tutto su una bilancia. E valuti. Valuti tu senza l'altro. E decidi


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Stavo rispondendo a JON con le stesse identiche frasi. Quindi non posso che quotare e ribadire i concetti di Carola.
> Si fa presto a giudicare (per quanto sia un diritto esprimere le proprie opinioni..), meno a starci dentro con entrambe le scarpe e fare le scelte "giuste".
> che poi...."giusto" è una parola così labile se applicata alle relazioni che la userei con parsimonia!


Mo' non cominciamo. Non ti giudico, non ho nessuna intenzione di sfogarmi sulla tua storia.
La mia più che un'opinione sulla tua storia è un punto di vista diverso, di una persona diversa da te al momento e che, nella fattispecie, è in grado anche di comprenderti dato che simili sensazione le ha vissute sulla propria pelle.

E se ti dico che stai sbagliando comprendo le tue difficoltà nel trovare una giusta soluzione, cosi come capisco che in questo momento non sei in grado di vagliare altre strade.

Hai tradito altre volte?


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti siamo la stessa persona
> Avevo scritto prima come rosa
> Poi ci ero rimasta male x alcuni insulti critiche Ero Nuova del forum è mai scritto in uno...
> In più ero Anche sottosopra all epoca
> ...


prima che correggessi era lampante fossi tu, bentornata


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Caro jonny
> Intanto non sono stata scoperta ma ho confessato dicendo che me ne sarei andata per via di quello che avevo combinato
> 
> Due sono arrivata a tanto dopo non solo averne parlato ma averci pianto


Ti prego chiamami JON, ci tengo...

Quindi cosa ti senti di dire a Mora?


----------



## feather (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> prendi carta e penna tiri una riga e scrivi le cose positive e quelle negative, o metti tutto su una bilancia. E valuti.


Contabilità in partita doppia?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Contabilità in partita doppia?


Molto meno fredda e più sofferta di quel che pensi


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può essere e magari proprio così riesce a tenere in piedi il proprio matrimonio. Che non vuol dire che a vita sarà così ma semplicemente che le può "servire" nell'attesa (quanto lunga sarà lei a stabilirlo) che qualcosa cambi.
> Magari la porterà a decidere che non ci sta più dentro. Magari qualcosa si muove e il suo matrimonio tornerà ad essere sereno. Questo indipendentemente dal sesso.
> Quello che ti scatta in certe situazioni è la frustrazione profonda, l'insicurezza a volte, il non essere abbastanza non essere adeguata. Questo ti fa vedere tutto nero e a dimenticare le cose belle che hai. E non vedi via di uscita.Quando capisci che non sei tu il problema e torni ad essere serena ricominci a vedere le cose che non vedevi più. E a quel punto prendi carta e penna tiri una riga e scrivi le cose positive e quelle negative, o metti tutto su una bilancia. E valuti. Valuti tu senza l'altro. E decidi


È quello che è successo a me

La mia unica unica paura e'che ho un pensiero che ogni tanto si affaccia 
Che con l altro  uomo sarei forse stata felice 
Forse perché avevo trovato una persona di spessore 
Non un cretino 
Un uomo che si è oreso le palle in mano e si r separato 
E che in qualche modo continw a starmi vicino
Tempo fa ho subito un intervento 
Banale 
Me lo sono visto arrivare in ospedale 
Così 
Mi vuole bene 
Ha capito la mia scelta 
Ma in qualche modo nella mia vita c'è


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima che correggessi era lampante fossi tu, bentornata


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ti prego chiamami JON, ci tengo...
> 
> Quindi cosa ti senti di dire a Mora?


Senza figli di affrontare il problema adesso
Nel caso adesso con sennò di poi io mi separerei


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Credo che non si cambi e nature diverse poi con il tempo non possano che peggiore un rapporto
Non si tratta di uomini cattivi che mancano di rispetto
Mio marito è un gran lavoratore un po' affettuoso un uomo attento x altre cose

Ma quella mancanza ha seminato un fossato 

Adesso va meglio certo 
Non mi ha permesso di andarmene ha capito cosa mi aveva spinto non ne abbiamo mai più parlato
Credo che dentro di lui ci sia e che gli farà male 
In qualche modo è cambiato in meglio si è emsosnindniacusisone addirittura ha fatto sedute via Skype con la terapista dall estero

Cose impensabili anni fa

Temo un po tardi x me
Ma quando siamo noi 5 cavoli
Stiamo bene 

Non so è molto complicato
Gli voktio un bene dell anima ma non ne sono più innamorata 
Lui mi dice che recupereremo che gli pre impossibile da quanto ero presa di lui che mi sia così allontanata che in queste vacanze saremo di nuovo vicini
Che se non me
La sentirò di seguirlo all'estero troverà lui una soluzione per tornare in Italia 

Io non voglio neppure portarlo a rinucniare al suo lavoro per il quale ha pagato in termini di sacrifici 
Anche e'il nsotro rapporto fa parte dia ristò
Perché la
Lontananza sera fisica ma anche logistica 

Non è facile 
Non aveva scelte la sua professione è quella
E io lo sapevo
Solo pensavo ce l avremo fatta


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> uhhhhh allora se questi sono gli esempi io posso ambire allo scettro di IMPERATRICE SCASSA CAZZI!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:Almeno adesso non mi sento solo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.

Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.
Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> paro paro al mio attuale lui
> 
> io gli dico sempre "sì tesoro", faccio flap flap e poi faccio come me pare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



para para a mia moglie. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Va bene
> Un rompicolgioni ma tenero
> Non sia avevo  letto qualche cosa di molto bello circa la nascita di un figlio
> E altri interventi


Eh ma.... smettetela di farmi arrossire. 
Si un figlio di 18 mesi, se non sbaglio il calcolo


Grazie.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può essere e magari proprio così riesce a tenere in piedi il proprio matrimonio. Che non vuol dire che a vita sarà così ma semplicemente che le può "servire" nell'attesa (quanto lunga sarà lei a stabilirlo) che qualcosa cambi.
> Magari la porterà a decidere che non ci sta più dentro. Magari qualcosa si muove e il suo matrimonio tornerà ad essere sereno. Questo indipendentemente dal sesso.
> Quello che ti scatta in certe situazioni è la frustrazione profonda, l'insicurezza a volte, il non essere abbastanza non essere adeguata. Questo ti fa vedere tutto nero e a dimenticare le cose belle che hai. E non vedi via di uscita.Quando capisci che non sei tu il problema e torni ad essere serena ricominci a vedere le cose che non vedevi più. E a quel punto prendi carta e penna tiri una riga e scrivi le cose positive e quelle negative, o metti tutto su una bilancia. E valuti. Valuti tu senza l'altro. E decidi


Questo è molto sensato. Grosso modo rispecchia la situazione di una donna (in generale dico) che fa il suo excursus e che poi lo riporta nella vita reale traendone le dovute conclusioni. Tutta sta roba deve avere un inizio ed una fine netti. Perché il più delle volte chi si ritrova a vivere siili esperienze non può definirsi una persona equilibrata. Ma il punto non è giudicare sbagliata tale persona, non è questo che intendo e poi sai quanto me ne importa...non sono proprio il tipo del giudicare, credo che questo si possa riconoscermi dopo tutto il tempo che ho passato qui.

Il punto è che simili esperienze finchè filano "lisce" possono definirsi anche utili, ma quando vanno male, ovvero vengono a galla provocano danni che vale la pena di soppesare ben prima che accadano. Cosi come si è avuta la premura di soppesare la propria mancanza di amore per finire di essere "costretti" a tradire. Quello che voglio dire è che se il marito di Mora scopre tutto cambiano le carte in tavola e che lui poi non sarà tenuto ad elaborare tutta la vicenda nello stesso modo. Potrebbe pure convincersi di avere a che fare con una donna che non è quella che lui conosceva e che, magari, i suoi problemi vanno oltre la semplice mancanza di sesso. Farfalla la tua storia pare abbia un inizio ed una fine, questo è molto importante. Si può dire la stessa cosa di Mora? Che tra l'altro ha nominato il suo amante "pollo" perché si è fatto scoprire e la cosa mi ha fatto molto pensare sul suo modus vivendi attuale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è molto sensato. Grosso modo rispecchia la situazione di una donna (in generale dico) che fa il suo excursus e che poi lo riporta nella vita reale traendone le dovute conclusioni. Tutta sta roba deve avere un inizio ed una fine netti. Perché il più delle volte chi si ritrova a vivere siili esperienze non può definirsi una persona equilibrata. Ma il punto non è giudicare sbagliata tale persona, non è questo che intendo e poi sai quanto me ne importa...non sono proprio il tipo del giudicare, credo che questo si possa riconoscermi dopo tutto il tempo che ho passato qui.
> 
> Il punto è che simili esperienze finchè filano "lisce" possono definirsi anche utili, ma quando vanno male, ovvero vengono a galla provocano danni che vale la pena di soppesare ben prima che accadano. Cosi come si è avuta la premura di soppesare la propria mancanza di amore per finire di essere "costretti" a tradire. Quello che voglio dire è che se il marito di Mora scopre tutto cambiano le carte in tavola e che lui poi non sarà tenuto ad elaborare tutta la vicenda nello stesso modo. Potrebbe pure convincersi di avere a che fare con una donna che non è quella che lui conosceva e che, magari, i suoi problemi vanno oltre la semplice mancanza di sesso. Farfalla la tua storia pare abbia un inizio ed una fine, questo è molto importante. Si può dire la stessa cosa di Mora? Che tra l'altro ha nominato il suo amante "pollo" perché si è fatto scoprire e la cosa mi ha fatto molto pensare sul suo modus vivendi attuale.


&nbsp <?


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.
> Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
> I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?


Secondo me e'il dare x scontato
È il farsi sopraffare da beghe grane quotidiane vedi lavoro ( mio
Marito è sempre staito fortemente stressato
Ruolo importante ma macigno)
E'il dimenticarsi della coppia in favore di figli lavoro mutuo casini
Credo


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2015)

Non credo alla terapia quando si parla di blocchi sessuali. Difficile uscire dal loop.
Il sesso dovrebbe essere qualcosa di istintivo e naturale. Bisognerebbe farne tanto e bene e parlarne pochissimo.
Quando si inceppa la sfera sessuale è il corpo che dice quello che la testa rifiuta.
Rifiuta di ammettere che ci si vuole un gran bene ma l'amore è finito. 
Mi sono sposata giovane e dopo qualche anno mi sono trovata in questa situazione.
Lui era una persona meravigliosa, è ancora una persona meravigliosa.
Ci ho impiegato un anno ad ammettere a me stessa che con quella persona meravigliosa non avrei diviso il resto della vita. Un anno in bianco. A 30 anni. 
Non mi sono mai pentita della decisione di separarmi anche se i due anni successivi sono stati durissimi.
Non avevamo figli.
Quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo il discorso cambia completamente.


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi in pratica gli menti senza battere ciglio....


Ma no, lo assecondo sulle scempiaggini ! Sulle cose serie ci si confronta, sulle scempiaggini da Furio evito


----------



## Ingenuo (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.


azzardo: perchè dopo il matrimonio si cambia?:sonar:


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non credo alla terapia quando si parla di blocchi sessuali. Difficile uscire dal loop.
> Il sesso dovrebbe essere qualcosa di istintivo e naturale. Bisognerebbe farne tanto e bene e parlarne pochissimo.
> Quando si inceppa la sfera sessuale è il corpo che dice quello che la testa rifiuta.
> Rifiuta di ammettere che ci si vuole un gran bene ma l'amore è finito.
> ...


Tutto
Corretto

Tutto
Giusto

Io
Ho sbagliato a non capire quello prima dei figli
Perché siamo stati tre anni insieme
All inizio
Anche sulle
Scale
Lo facevamo 
Diventato dirigente è morto come uomo 

abbiamo fatti tre bimbi meravigliosi e desiderati e devo dire che io mi guardi e rimango incinta quindi nemmeno troppa fatica


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Credo che non si cambi e nature diverse poi con il tempo non possano che peggiore un rapporto
> Non si tratta di uomini cattivi che mancano di rispetto
> Mio marito è un gran lavoratore un po' affettuoso un uomo attento x altre cose
> 
> ...


Tu hai sempre sperato nel recupero dell'amore. Non hai mai pensato che all'interno di una coppia pluriennale, quel tentativo sia impossibile da realizzare? Non credi che se una coppia a quel punto deve andare avanti deve farlo su altre basi e farlo nel pieno rispetto.

Pur sapendo che la cosa costituisce delle grandi rinunce personali.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non credo alla terapia quando si parla di blocchi sessuali. Difficile uscire dal loop.
> Il sesso dovrebbe essere qualcosa di istintivo e naturale. Bisognerebbe farne tanto e bene e parlarne pochissimo.
> Quando si inceppa la sfera sessuale è il corpo che dice quello che la testa rifiuta.
> Rifiuta di ammettere che ci si vuole un gran bene ma l'amore è finito.
> ...


Sono questi gli esempi di cui Mora ha bisogno.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Farfalla, spero per te che il tuo epilogo sia come dici. E io non posso che esserne felice. Sbagliare, o meglio, fare le proprie esperienze per arrivare ad una conclusione stabile, ci sta e non c'è nulla di male in questo.
> 
> *Ma Mora, al momento, pare dover tenere i piedi in due scarpe per sopravvivere. Ma ci sta male, tant'è che chiede aiuto qui. Ma con la testa ancora non ci st*a.


...con la testa spero di arrivarci.....e non per sopravvivere ma per VIVERE finalmente bene il mio rapporto con mio marito e con me stessa! Il sesso quando c'è lo si dà per scontato ma quando non c'è..mamma mia ragazzi se è dura!


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può essere e magari proprio così riesce a tenere in piedi il proprio matrimonio. Che non vuol dire che a vita sarà così ma semplicemente che le può "servire" nell'attesa (quanto lunga sarà lei a stabilirlo) che qualcosa cambi.
> Magari la porterà a decidere che non ci sta più dentro. Magari qualcosa si muove e il suo matrimonio tornerà ad essere sereno. Questo indipendentemente dal sesso.
> Quello che ti scatta in certe situazioni è la frustrazione profonda, l'insicurezza a volte, il non essere abbastanza non essere adeguata. Questo ti fa vedere tutto nero e a dimenticare le cose belle che hai. E non vedi via di uscita.Quando capisci che non sei tu il problema e torni ad essere serena ricominci a vedere le cose che non vedevi più. E a quel punto prendi carta e penna tiri una riga e scrivi le cose positive e quelle negative, o metti tutto su una bilancia. E valuti. Valuti tu senza l'altro. E decidi


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

e se ti facessi bionda?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Tutto
> Corretto
> 
> Tutto
> ...


Carola, l'amore non è eterno. Cosa fai quando finisce? Lo cerchi ancora, magari arrivi a tradire e fai una vita del cazzo tu e quelli che ti porti appresso.

Quindi per tornare in tema, ma di che cazzo di amore stiamo parlando qui. Quello di Mora non è amore, e non ci piove.


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.
> Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
> I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?


I tuoi ci scherzavano sopra e questo dimostra una grande intimità.
Scherzare e parlare di sesso ed altre amenità serenamente è un segnale che la coppia è sana.
Non ti so dire perché succede, di non desiderarsi più. All'inizio magari lo stress, gli impegni, e passano le settimane, i mesi. Si apre un fossato. 
Si perde contatto, intimità, ed entri sempre di più nel baratro.
Solo a pensare di dover fare sesso ti procura un attacco d'ansia. Poi magari ci si sforza perché si deve ed il risultato è patetico. Allora desisti. Tiri avanti per un po' pensando di poterne fare a meno.
Poi arriva l'amante.....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.
> Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
> I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?


Credo che dipenda da caso a caso
Spesso ci sono problemi psicologici che non vogliono essere affrontati e portano a uno stallo


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Brune'....e parla no!?


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tu hai sempre sperato nel recupero dell'amore. Non hai mai pensato che all'interno di una coppia pluriennale, quel tentativo sia impossibile da realizzare? Non credi che se una coppia a quel punto deve andare avanti deve farlo su altre basi e farlo nel pieno rispetto.
> 
> Pur sapendo che la cosa costituisce delle grandi rinunce personali.


Si
Per quello sono qui

Purtroppo ho anche un indole un po istintiva io e prima del matrimonio e di conoscere lui ho chiuso relazioni appena non mi sentivo felice 
Qui ci ho messo l anima 

E che altre basi mi mette angoscia sarò immatura ho voglia di pelle contatto di desiderio

Vorrei mantenerli vivi
Altre basi ma non da fratello e sorella


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> I tuoi ci scherzavano sopra e questo dimostra una grande intimità.
> Scherzare e parlare di sesso ed altre amenità serenamente è un segnale che la coppia è sana.
> Non ti so dire perché succede, di non desiderarsi più. All'inizio magari lo stress, gli impegni, e passano le settimane, i mesi. Si apre un fossato.
> Si perde contatto, intimità, ed entri sempre di più nel baratro.
> ...


Preciso 
Io adesso non ne ho più viglia 
Poi lo faccio e ok sto bene 
Ma è più un dovere


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> .
> Non ti so dire perché succede, di non desiderarsi più. All'inizio magari lo stress, gli impegni, e passano le settimane, i mesi. Si apre un fossato.
> Si perde contatto, intimità, ed entri sempre di più nel baratro.


hai descritto veramente bene uno dei rischi più frequenti per una coppia a lungo termine.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

E tante mie amiche 
Quasi tutte non è che smaniano x farlo
Tipo la barzelletta ;

grigio...
Il soffitto lo farei grigio ....


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.
> 
> *Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.*
> Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
> I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?


Ma credo piuttosto che non ci sia molto da capire. Amore e sesso viaggiano sugli stessi binari, magari non insieme, e non sono eterni.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mo' non cominciamo. Non ti giudico, non ho nessuna intenzione di sfogarmi sulla tua storia.
> La mia più che un'opinione sulla tua storia è un punto di vista diverso, di una persona diversa da te al momento e che, nella fattispecie, è in grado anche di comprenderti dato che simili sensazione le ha vissute sulla propria pelle.
> 
> E se ti dico che stai sbagliando comprendo le tue difficoltà nel trovare una giusta soluzione, cosi come capisco che in questo momento non sei in grado di vagliare altre strade.
> ...


Scusa non volevo dire che TU giudichi, dicevo più in generale che queste situazioni sono soggette a "giudizio".
Chiarito questo, ti ringrazio invece del tuo punto di vista e apprezzo infinitamente questo confronto.
No, non ho mai tradito mio marito altre volte. Ho gli occhi, gli uomini affascinanti li vedo e li conosco ovvio ma mai ero arrivata alla "esigenza" di tradire. Mi lasciavo corteggiare (un caffè, un complimento, nulla più...) ma mai e poi mai ho pensato di tradirlo prima. Poi il tracollo...l'iniscurezza..l'esasperazione..la rabbia...et volià con un tempismo micidiale conosco lui. Confesso che sapevo cosa stavo facendo, non sto qui a dire "sono stata involontariamente sedotta", non sono santa! l'ho conosciuto, sapevamo di essere sposati entrambi, ci siamo corteggiati, voluti e avuti. Per mesi è stata una medicina formidabile ed ero tornata a sorridere. Ora che se n'è andato l'incantesimo è finiro e mi ritrovo con le spalle al muro a dover affrontare fino in fondo la questione.
In fondo l'esperienza con l'amante ha avuto molti aspetti positivi per me: mi sono conosciuta meglio, ho dovuto a forza aprire gli occhi e ora sono "costretta" ad affrontare davvero i problemi quindi in fondo è stato qualcosa di positivo.
Aggiungo che lui è una persona a cui voglio molto bene e che stimo, abbiamo parlato molto dei nostri reciproci matrimoni (anche lui in crisi e in terapia di coppia da mesi per i medesimi problemi con la moglie!) e quindi oltre che uno sfogo fisico ed emotivo fu anche una fonte di confronto intelligente non lo nego!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non credo alla terapia quando si parla di blocchi sessuali. *Difficile uscire dal loop.*
> Il sesso dovrebbe essere qualcosa di istintivo e naturale. Bisognerebbe farne tanto e bene e parlarne pochissimo.
> Quando si inceppa la sfera sessuale è il corpo che dice quello che la testa rifiuta.
> Rifiuta di ammettere che ci si vuole un gran bene ma l'amore è finito.
> ...


Difficile non impossibile se qualcuno ti porta a capire cosa sta succedendo anche solo fosse che è l'altro il problema


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non credo alla terapia quando si parla di blocchi sessuali. Difficile uscire dal loop.
> Il sesso dovrebbe essere qualcosa di istintivo e naturale. Bisognerebbe farne tanto e bene e parlarne pochissimo.
> Quando si inceppa la sfera sessuale è il corpo che dice quello che la testa rifiuta.
> Rifiuta di ammettere che ci si vuole un gran bene ma l'amore è finito.
> ...


I blocchi sessuali a volte non dipendono strettamente dal rapporto che si sta vivendo, quindi non c'entra niente il discorso che è finito l'amore.
Ecco perchè ho parlato di terapia.


----------



## Divì (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembra invece più forte di molti altri.
> Se non avessi amato così tanto mio marito probabilmente non saremmo arrivati dove siamo arrivati ora
> Il tutto anche se l'ho tradito


Farfie credo che Jon si riferisca all'ammore per l'amante  che invece è solo sesso in risposta ad un problema nella relazione con il coniuge..... credo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma credo piuttosto che non ci sia molto da capire. *Amore e sesso viaggiano sugli stessi binari,* magari non insieme, e non sono eterni.


non penso che sia così sempre; due anziani che non fanno sesso si amano profondamente sentendosi uno parte dll'altro-
penso che comunque ci siano varie fasi nell'amore , alti e bassi che seguono il percorso di vita della coppia


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si
> Per quello sono qui
> 
> Purtroppo ho anche un indole un po istintiva io e prima del matrimonio e di conoscere lui ho chiuso relazioni appena non mi sentivo felice
> ...


Ti capisco. Però sono certo che, nonostante le tue rinunce e le mancanze, tu stia dando le giuste (per te) priorità alla tua vita.

Non tornerete indietro Carola, l'amore e la passione non si accendono a comando. E per questo che vale la pena di usare la testa e restare equilibrati, a prescindere dalle scelte che uno intende attuare.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I blocchi sessuali a volte non dipendono strettamente dal rapporto che si sta vivendo, quindi non c'entra niente il discorso che è finito l'amore.
> Ecco perchè ho parlato di terapia.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma credo piuttosto che non ci sia molto da capire. Amore e sesso viaggiano sugli stessi binari, magari non insieme, e non sono eterni.


Amore e sesso viaggiano sullo stesso binario, se magari non assieme, non è amore. E sono eterni, magari non con lo stesso treno e binario.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che sia così sempre; due anziani che non fanno sesso si amano profondamente sentendosi uno parte dll'altro-
> *penso che comunque ci siano varie fasi nell'amore* , alti e bassi che seguono il percorso di vita della coppia


Questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I blocchi sessuali a volte non dipendono strettamente dal rapporto che si sta vivendo, quindi non c'entra niente il discorso che è finito l'amore.
> Ecco perchè ho parlato di terapia.


Da cosa possono dipendere secondo te?
Il nostro blocco dipendeva dalla relazione. Mai avuto blocchi con altri, prima.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Brune'....e parla no!?


Cosa significa la sigla >  &nbsp  ?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amore e sesso viaggiano sullo stesso binario, se magari non assieme, non è amore. *E sono eterni, magari non con lo stesso treno e binario*.


 E' per questo che ci andrei cauto quando si parla di amore. Dato che la rete ferroviaria è molto variegata. 
Ho preso la tua anche come una battuta, comunque mi ha fatto sorridere...qualcosa di tragicomico.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Farfie credo che Jon si riferisca all'ammore per l'amante  che invece è solo sesso in risposta ad un problema nella relazione con il coniuge..... credo.


Si, esattamente. Dici che Farfalla aveva frainteso?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa significa la sigla >  &nbsp  ?


Niente, stavo editando il post e sono venute fuori un sacco di cose strane che poi ho ripulito.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, esattamente. Dici che Farfalla aveva frainteso?


ecco....grazie del chiarimento. Io personalmente avevo erroneamente frainteso
Se si parla del presunto amore per l'amante, OK, confermo: nel mio caso non era e non è amore. E' affetto, stima, ottimo sesso ma no, amore io non l'ho mai chiamato. Fu solo lui a sperticarsi in parole come "ti amo", "amore mio" e cose simili.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, esattamente. Dici che Farfalla aveva frainteso?


si avevo frainteso
Allora quoto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Niente, stavo editando il post e sono venute fuori un sacco di cose strane che poi ho ripulito.


:facepalm:


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Difficile non impossibile se qualcuno ti porta a capire cosa sta succedendo anche solo fosse che è l'altro il problema


Si comunque è giusto provarci e tentare tutte le strade possibili.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' per questo che ci andrei cauto quando si parla di amore. Dato che la rete ferroviaria è molto variegata.
> Ho preso la tua anche come una battuta, comunque mi ha fatto sorridere...qualcosa di tragicomico.


Hai proprio centrato il punto.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Che hai?


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Da cosa possono dipendere secondo te?
> Il nostro blocco dipendeva dalla relazione. Mai avuto blocchi con altri, prima.


Dipendono da un'infinità di cose, te lo posso assicurare.
Non dico che non sia un segnale che la relazione non va, ma è un caso tra i tanti.
Alcuni blocchi risalgono a cose che manco ci si ricorda...e che di certo non hanno a che fare col partner.
Dipende spesso da come ognuno di noi vive il sesso e da come il sesso è con la persona con cui stiamo.
Se io donna sto a lì a dire "ma cazzo, io amo mio marito, vorrei che con lui il sesso fosse meraviglioso, vorrei almeno farlo e non doverlo pregare ogni volta" voglio ben capire che cosa è successo. Ma quello che è successo può dipendere da me come no.
Ora magari la faccio più complicata di quello che è, ma parlo per la mia esperienza...poi c'è gente che semplicemente col matrimonio si adagia e si dimentica i tempi da fidanzati. Oppure c'è gente che il sesso non lo vive bene per X motivi. Oppure semplicemente non ama più o la passione è finita. Oppure uno ha nasato che c'è qualcun altro che gravita intorno al partner e si schifa all'idea di toccarlo, ma col cazzo che sfascia eventualmente una famiglia per un motivo del genere.
Davvero per me ogni storia è a sè. 
Secondo me Mora dovrebbe un minimo indagare sul perchè le cose siano così fredde se lei comunque è sempre portata verso suo marito. Poi è chiaro ed evidente che la trovo una cosa quasi normale ricercare fuori quello che a casa mi manca completamente, se tutto il resto va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Che hai?


Mi scervellavo per capire qualcosa che non aveva alcun senso.:facepalm::mexican:


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ecco....grazie del chiarimento. Io personalmente avevo erroneamente frainteso
> Se si parla del presunto amore per l'amante, OK, confermo: nel mio caso non era e non è amore. E' affetto, stima, ottimo sesso ma no, amore io non l'ho mai chiamato. Fu solo lui a sperticarsi in parole come "ti amo", "amore mio" e cose simili.


 Lascia perdere gli spergiuri di un amante. Che poi, hai visto come si è sciolto appena scoperto.

Comunque, prima di altri fraintendimenti, se permetti e se vuoi rispondere, volevo chiederti hai tradito altre volte? Sei abituata a farlo?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi scervellavo per capire qualcosa che non aveva alcun senso.:facepalm::mexican:


E' perché dai troppo peso a quello che scrivo, ma in realtà sono molto modesto.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> si avevo frainteso
> Allora quoto


Noto che il rincoglionimento galoppa, me compreso. Non preoccupatevi, è il troppo caldo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dipendono da un'infinità di cose, te lo posso assicurare.
> Non dico che non sia un segnale che la relazione non va, ma è un caso tra i tanti.
> Alcuni blocchi risalgono a cose che manco ci si ricorda...e che di certo non hanno a che fare col partner.
> Dipende spesso da come ognuno di noi vive il sesso e da come il sesso è con la persona con cui stiamo.
> ...


C'è un episodio di Sesso matto in cui Giannini e la Antonelli riescono a farlo solo in situazioni di rischio: ascensore, treno ecc.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un episodio di Sesso matto in cui Giannini e la Antonelli riescono a farlo solo in situazioni di rischio: ascensore, treno ecc.


Ieri sera mi è capitato di vedere uno stralcio di film con Montesano.
Storia di due coppie, lui e lei amanti.
Il sesso tra loro andava malissimo, ma quello coi coniugi da Dio...e tra amanti si nascondevano questa cosa.
I rispettivi coniugi erano ovviamente al corrente dei rispettivi amanti e si inventano mille cose per gli incontri che così diventavano quasi clandestini e passionali...
Una roba assurda...
Ma mi ha fatta sorridere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi è capitato di vedere uno stralcio di film con Montesano.
> Storia di due coppie, lui e lei amanti.
> Il sesso tra loro andava malissimo, ma quello coi coniugi da Dio...e tra amanti si nascondevano questa cosa.
> I rispettivi coniugi erano ovviamente al corrente dei rispettivi amanti e si inventano mille cose per gli incontri che così diventavano quasi clandestini e passionali...
> ...


Erano commediacce che rivelavano meccanismi nascosti.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano commediacce che rivelavano meccanismi nascosti.


Vero!


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi è capitato di vedere uno stralcio di film con Montesano.
> Storia di due coppie, lui e lei amanti.
> Il sesso tra loro andava malissimo, ma quello coi coniugi da Dio...e tra amanti si nascondevano questa cosa.
> I rispettivi coniugi erano ovviamente al corrente dei rispettivi amanti e si inventano mille cose per gli incontri che così diventavano quasi clandestini e passionali...
> ...


ieri hanno mandato pure Viaggi di Nozze.. Ivano e Jessica "o famo strano?"...e poi quando finiscono le situazioni strane non riescono a farlo normale... lei alla fine si sottrae e va a dormire...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ieri hanno mandato pure Viaggi di Nozze.. Ivano e Jessica "o famo strano?"...e poi quando finiscono le situazioni strane non riescono a farlo normale... lei alla fine si sottrae e va a dormire...


Ieri sera me lo sono perso, guardavo Penny Dreadful! 
Comunque sì, l'ho visto un paio di volte quel film...na depressione!!!


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera me lo sono perso, guardavo Penny Dreadful!
> Comunque sì, l'ho visto un paio di volte quel film...na depressione!!!


come tutti poi i film di Verdone, anche se io li ho visti fino a Viaggi di Nozze, appunto. Sono molto amari.

però ecco, leggendo oggi gli interventi in questo 3d ho ripensato alle scenette di Jessica e Ivano e alla loro spasmodica ricerca dello "strano" senza il quale forse non c'era l'eccitazione...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come tutti poi i film di Verdone, anche se io li ho visti fino a Viaggi di Nozze, appunto. Sono molto amari.
> 
> però ecco, leggendo oggi gli interventi in questo 3d ho ripensato alle scenette di Jessica e Ivano e alla loro spasmodica ricerca dello "strano" senza il quale forse non c'era l'eccitazione...


L'amarezza di Verdone io la amo eh...mi lascia sempre quel mezzo sorriso (riso, soriso, risaia... riso al buro...).

Come ho già detto, in ogni coppia c'è un equilibrio, ogni coppia ha i propri parametri sessuali. Qualcosa poi si inceppa...e allora sono cazzi. Amari. Ma questo inceppamento non è nella coppia spesso e volentieri...è qualcosa di personale...
Certo la coppia può risolverlo insieme, ma il problema può essere in una sola parte. E se la parte nega il problema allora sì che il problema diventa di coppia.
Del resto si legge anche spesso che il tradimento è un atto egoistico, proprio perchè c'è qualcosa in chi lo compie che deve essere indagato. Può essere un malessere, può essere noia, può essere un volersi conoscere, possono essere milioni di cose.


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amarezza di Verdone io la amo eh...mi lascia sempre quel mezzo sorriso (riso, soriso, risaia... riso al buro...).
> 
> Come ho già detto, in ogni coppia c'è un equilibrio, ogni coppia ha i propri parametri sessuali. Qualcosa poi si inceppa...e allora sono cazzi. Amari. Ma questo inceppamento non è nella coppia spesso e volentieri...è qualcosa di personale...
> Certo la coppia può risolverlo insieme, ma il problema può essere in una sola parte. E se la parte nega il problema allora sì che il problema diventa di coppia.
> Del resto si legge anche spesso che il tradimento è un atto egoistico, proprio perchè c'è qualcosa in chi lo compie che deve essere indagato. Può essere un malessere, può essere noia, può essere un volersi conoscere, possono essere milioni di cose.


("riso, risata, me viè da ride"..."c'è poco da ride qua")

ti quoto sul tuo discorso. personalmente conosco traditori che tradiscono per mero egoismo. 

credo di averlo già raccontato, conosco un seriale sostenitore del motto "il cuore ad una e il cazzo a tutte", classico tipo da one touch and ciaone..

una che non ha problemi di scarsa vita intima con il partner ma lei vuole attenzioni. continue, ed incessanti. per ottenere le quali, chiaramente, si dà con allegria.

sicuramente hanno le loro problematiche interiori, ma sono proprie dell'individuo che si riversano nell'atto del tradire e non della coppia...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ("riso, risata, me viè da ride"..."c'è poco da ride qua")
> 
> ti quoto sul tuo discorso. personalmente conosco traditori che tradiscono per mero egoismo.
> 
> ...


Io ho sentito le più svariate motivazioni...


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho sentito le più svariate motivazioni...


anche io...

oh l'unica che non sento quasi mai dai traditori che conosco è "mi piaceva, m'è partito l'ormone e ho assecondato il mio istinto".. quello mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Agosto 2015)

ero ubriaco scusami, lei mi metteva le mani addosso ed io.... 

Ma io ti amo..! ed ero solo ubriaco.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amarezza di Verdone io la amo eh...mi lascia sempre quel mezzo sorriso (riso, soriso, risaia... riso al buro...).
> 
> Come ho già detto, in ogni coppia c'è un equilibrio, ogni coppia ha i propri parametri sessuali. Qualcosa poi si inceppa...e allora sono cazzi. Amari. *Ma questo inceppamento non è nella coppia spesso e volentieri...è qualcosa di personale...
> Certo la coppia può risolverlo insieme, ma il problema può essere in una sola parte. E se la parte nega il problema allora sì che il problema diventa di coppia.*
> Del resto si legge anche spesso che il tradimento è un atto egoistico, proprio perchè c'è qualcosa in chi lo compie che deve essere indagato. Può essere un malessere, può essere noia, può essere un volersi conoscere, possono essere milioni di cose.


Ed è qui che volevo arrivare. C'è modo e modo per farlo diventare un problema di coppia. Il tradimento rischi di complicarlo seriamente. Perché il tradimento ancora celato coinvolge una sola testa, quello scoperto ne coinvolge due. Le conclusioni del tradito sono imprevedibili, anche quando sono semplice sofferenza.

Il blu è più che comprensibile, ma se quei problemi restano tali, oltre ad essere personali, diventano una rogna per il tradito che viene messo di fronte ad un muro. E qui ne sono passati molti di quei casi senza capo ne coda, dove il tradito può scegliere solo di prenderlo di dietro,  non mi riferisco all'atto del tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io...
> 
> oh l'unica che non sento quasi mai dai traditori che conosco è "mi piaceva, m'è partito l'ormone e ho assecondato il mio istinto".. quello mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco quasi...
Il problema è che poi quando lo descrivi così c'è sempre chi ti insinua il dubbio sul fatto che non fosse solo questo




brunetta questa è per te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco quasi...
> Il problema è che poi quando lo descrivi così c'è sempre chi ti insinua il dubbio sul fatto che non fosse solo questo
> 
> 
> ...


'nfatti :mexican:


----------



## Divì (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura.
> La mancanza di sesso in una coppia è qualcosa di pesante, così è pesante il fatto che i gusti non collimino. E ci si può pure amare, per carità...ma se il sesso non funziona ti ci voglio vedere.
> Caso strano rimangono in piedi più relazioni dove il sesso va alla grande, ma tutto il resto fa schifo, e ci si rovina la vita per una sorta di dipendenza fisica e sessuale. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.
> 
> Sulle responsabilità non intervengo, è ovvio che ci siano.


Più pesante la mancanza che non le differenze di gusti. I gusti cambiano è vero, ma in un rapporto d'amore sano se ne può sempre parlare. La mancanza di desiderio di uno dei due, la scarsa "passionalità" vs un interesse un po' più acceso impattano pesanemente sull'autostima e la percezione di sè di ENTRAMBI.

Perchè la sessualità è molto di più di una scopata, è il modo di esistere nello spazio e in relazione agli altri del corpo....


----------



## Divì (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.
> Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
> I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?


Quoto

Ci sarebbe da aprirci un 3d


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Più pesante la mancanza che non le differenze di gusti. I gusti cambiano è vero, ma in un rapporto d'amore sano se ne può sempre parlare. La mancanza di desiderio di uno dei due, la scarsa "passionalità" vs un interesse un po' più acceso impattano pesanemente sull'autostima e la percezione di sè di ENTRAMBI.
> 
> Perchè *la sessualità è molto di più di una scopata, è il modo di esistere nello spazio e in relazione agli altri del corpo*....


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Ci sarebbe da aprirci un 3d


Uno nuovo o ampliamo "innamorarsi"?


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io...
> 
> oh l'unica che non sento quasi mai dai traditori che conosco è "mi piaceva, m'è partito l'ormone e ho assecondato il mio istinto".. quello mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dovesse capitarmi è quello che ti dirò! 
Giurin giurella!


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco quasi...
> Il problema è che poi quando lo descrivi così c'è sempre chi ti insinua il dubbio sul fatto che non fosse solo questo
> 
> 
> ...


lo so  con Brunetta abbiamo già commentato il mio collega "cuoreaunacazzoatutte" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dovesse capitarmi è quello che ti dirò!
> Giurin giurella!


me lo segno eh? :saggio:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Più pesante la mancanza che non le differenze di gusti. I gusti cambiano è vero, ma in un rapporto d'amore sano se ne può sempre parlare. La mancanza di desiderio di uno dei due, la scarsa "passionalità" vs un interesse un po' più acceso impattano pesanemente sull'autostima e la percezione di sè di ENTRAMBI.
> 
> Perchè la sessualità è molto di più di una scopata, è il modo di esistere nello spazio e in relazione agli altri del corpo....


E tornando a bolla sul thread di Mora lei stessa ha detto che i gusti non collimano al 100% ma lei si è in un certo senso adattata a suo marito. In ogni rapporto alla fin fine si scende a compromessi, compromessi che possono toccare anche la sfera sessuale.
Quello che la fa stare male è appunto l'assenza, non i gusti diversi.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> me lo segno eh? :saggio:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Segna segna!!


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sono le sensazioni di sentirti bellissima,sensuale,desiderata,anche troia (absit iniuria verbis) a mancarti, allora temo che non ci siano altre strade.
> 
> l'unica altra via è capire perchè tuo marito non ti vede come femmina.   se è sempre stato così.  se si è pantofolanizzato dopo le nozze.    se è successo qualcosa che possa averlo fatto spegnere.
> 
> insomma,preso atto che il tipo romano ormai dev'essere storia per te,cerca di capire cosa ti manca nel tuo matrimonio per eserlo andato a cercare altrove.



Perplesso,

Sembra chiaro che le manca uno che la stantuffa!
In treno è leggermente complicato vedere tutte le risposte e poi rispondere, ma sono sicuro che oscuro se ha risposto qualcosa di "anale" avrà anche detto!

Mora93,

A 30 anni credo che tu abbia il diritto di avere una relazione sessuale adeguata ed appagante. La prima cosa da fare è parlarne con il marito, la seconda, qualora tuo marito sia d'accordo nel constatare il problema, è gettarti a capofitto nel tuo matrimonio e riscoprirlo.
La terza, se non ci sono soluzioni, è trovare un compagno che condivida le tue necessità.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco quasi...
> Il problema è che poi quando lo descrivi così c'è sempre chi ti insinua il dubbio sul fatto che non fosse solo questo
> 
> 
> ...


 è vero !!!
A me ormone ha inciso parecchio e anche ascoltarmi
Sesso e comprensione che bello


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Più pesante la mancanza che non le differenze di gusti. I gusti cambiano è vero, ma in un rapporto d'amore sano se ne può sempre parlare. La mancanza di desiderio di uno dei due, la scarsa "passionalità" vs un interesse un po' più acceso impattano pesanemente sull'autostima e la percezione di sè di ENTRAMBI.
> 
> *Perchè la sessualità è molto di più di una scopata, è il modo di esistere nello spazio e in relazione agli altri del corpo*....


Si è questo sostanzialmente. A volte si tratta di mera autoaffermazione, qualcosa di piuttosto autoreferenziale. Mentre l'autostima, quando manca, cerca le proprie vie o semplicemente quelle di cui si è capaci. Nel caso specifico, il sesso è molto immediato, senza voler generalizzare, dato che il sesso è soggetto anche ad altri meccanismi.

Comincio a pensare che il senso di responsabilità non possa nulla contro una simile spinta di sensazioni e sentimenti. Ma mi preme dirlo, parliamo sempre di persone il cui equilibrio è compromesso, peggio se irrrimediabilmente compromesso.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Lascia perdere gli spergiuri di un amante. Che poi, hai visto come si è sciolto appena scoperto.
> 
> Comunque, prima di altri fraintendimenti, se permetti e se vuoi rispondere, volevo chiederti hai tradito altre volte? Sei abituata a farlo?


No, mai tradito. 
Tradita si, traditrice (fino al fattaccio) mai.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> A 30 anni credo che tu abbia il diritto di avere una relazione sessuale adeguata ed appagante. La prima cosa da fare è parlarne con il marito, la seconda, qualora tuo marito sia d'accordo nel constatare il problema, è gettarti a capofitto nel tuo matrimonio e riscoprirlo.
> *La terza, se non ci sono soluzioni, è trovare un compagno che condivida le tue necessità.*


Grazie per aver deciso di partecipare alla discussione.
Come detto altrove ho già parlato, parlato e parlato fin troppo con mio marito fin quasi ad inibirlo ancora di più (come giustamente ha suggerito qualcuno qui dentro). Credo che la terapia di coppia (altro saggio suggerimento ricevuto) possa essere una strada da provare prima di approdare -con sofferenza inevitabile e nonc erto con il sorriso sulle labbra- al tuo grassetto....

Mi piacerebbe comunque (pia illusione? spero di no!) che tutta questa esperienza (e le palate di sofferenza che ne son conseguite...) mi possa dare qualcosa di positivo, ossia farmi crescere nella mia consapevolezza di donna e di persona, e se possibile far crescere e far fare un salto di qualità anche al mio matrimonio. Chissà se ce la farò!
In fondo a 32 anni credo di aver ancora parecchia strada da fare con me stessa....


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Grazie per aver deciso di partecipare alla discussione.
> Come detto altrove ho già parlato, parlato e parlato fin troppo con mio marito fin quasi ad inibirlo ancora di più (come giustamente ha suggerito qualcuno qui dentro). Credo che la terapia di coppia (altro saggio suggerimento ricevuto) possa essere una strada da provare prima di approdare -con sofferenza inevitabile e nonc erto con il sorriso sulle labbra- al tuo grassetto....
> 
> Mi piacerebbe comunque (pia illusione? spero di no!) che tutta questa esperienza (e le palate di sofferenza che ne son conseguite...) mi possa dare qualcosa di positivo, ossia farmi crescere nella mia consapevolezza di donna e di persona, e se possibile far crescere e far fare un salto di qualità anche al mio matrimonio. Chissà se ce la farò!
> In fondo a 32 anni credo di aver ancora parecchia strada da fare con me stessa....


Credo che chiunque qua dentro possa testimoniarti che non se ne ha mai abbastanza.

Ad ogni modo la cosa più importante, a mio avviso, è che tu possa trovare la tua stabilità e serenità.

Che essa venga con tuo marito o meno, obiettivamente è da valutare se sia la cosa migliore per te.

Soprattutto se hai una visione del tutto differente.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Grazie per aver deciso di partecipare alla discussione.
> Come detto altrove ho già parlato, parlato e parlato fin troppo con mio marito fin quasi ad inibirlo ancora di più (come giustamente ha suggerito qualcuno qui dentro). Credo che la terapia di coppia (altro saggio suggerimento ricevuto) possa essere una strada da provare prima di approdare -con sofferenza inevitabile e nonc erto con il sorriso sulle labbra- al tuo grassetto....
> 
> Mi piacerebbe comunque (pia illusione? spero di no!) che tutta questa esperienza (e le palate di sofferenza che ne son conseguite...) mi possa dare qualcosa di positivo, ossia farmi crescere nella mia consapevolezza di donna e di persona, e se possibile far crescere e far fare un salto di qualità anche al mio matrimonio. Chissà se ce la farò!
> In fondo a 32 anni credo di aver ancora parecchia strada da fare con me stessa....


ma vai ancora a Roma per lavoro? 
se sì, che effetto ti fa?
comunque credo che avere i ricordi dell'amante legati esclusivamente ad un'altra città ti possa aiutare un po'


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Grazie per aver deciso di partecipare alla discussione.
> Come detto altrove ho già parlato, parlato e parlato fin troppo con mio marito fin quasi ad inibirlo ancora di più (come giustamente ha suggerito qualcuno qui dentro). Credo che la terapia di coppia (altro saggio suggerimento ricevuto) possa essere una strada da provare prima di approdare -con sofferenza inevitabile e nonc erto con il sorriso sulle labbra- al tuo grassetto....
> 
> Mi piacerebbe comunque (pia illusione? spero di no!) che tutta questa esperienza (e le palate di sofferenza che ne son conseguite...) mi possa dare qualcosa di positivo, ossia farmi crescere nella mia consapevolezza di donna e di persona, e se possibile far crescere e far fare un salto di qualità anche al mio matrimonio. Chissà se ce la farò!
> In fondo a 32 anni credo di aver ancora parecchia strada da fare con me stessa....


Fai bene 

Ragionaci prendi tempo conosciti 

Un abbraccio


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Fai bene
> 
> Ragionaci prendi tempo conosciti
> 
> Un abbraccio


Grazie carola!! Un abbraccio sincero a te


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> No, mai tradito.
> *Tradita si*, traditrice (fino al fattaccio) mai.


Ah ecco. Ti capisco meglio. Quindi la tua crisi è cominciata allora?


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma vai ancora a Roma per lavoro?
> se sì, che effetto ti fa?
> comunque credo che avere i ricordi dell'amante legati esclusivamente ad un'altra città ti possa aiutare un po'


per fortuna in questi mesi (luglio/agosto) ci sono andata meno ma da settembre riprenderò a pieno regime!
L'effetto all'inizio era effettivamente strano ma quando sono a Roma vado davvero ai mille all'ora e per fortuna il tempo per le nostalgie è poco.
I ricordi non nego che ci sono, indipendentemente dalla città. Sono ricordi buoni, ricordi di risate, confronti e benessere. Non gli porto rancore e non mi considero arrabbiata o offesa da lui. Gli contesto forse i metodi nella chiusura ma in fondo non credo esistano "bei modi" per chiudere. Forse avrei preferito una telefonata ad una mail ma alla fine il risultato non sarebbe poi cambiato di molto. Anche lui è alle prese con un matrimonio che dopo appena 3 anni vacilla, quindi in fondo credo che questo silenzio sia quanto di più elegante e corretto possiamo darci reciprocamente visto l'epilogo della storia.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Ti capisco meglio. Quindi la tua crisi è cominciata allora?


Aspetta, chiarisco il senso della mia frase. Sono stata tradita in passato ma non da mio marito. 
Sono stata tradita - diciamo così - in giovane età, alla mia prima storia seria (7 anni) con un uomo più grande di me (di 10 anni). Tradimento ripetuti e numerosi di cui però sono venuta a conscienza tardi dopo ben 4 anni di convivenza. insomma..una storiaccia! ma anche quello fa crescere.

Come diceva un mio professore all'università "l'uomo è uno scolaro e il dolore il suo miglior maestro"


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> per fortuna in questi mesi (luglio/agosto) ci sono andata meno ma da settembre riprenderò a pieno regime!
> L'effetto all'inizio era effettivamente strano ma quando sono a Roma vado davvero ai mille all'ora e per fortuna il tempo per le nostalgie è poco.
> I ricordi non nego che ci sono, indipendentemente dalla città. Sono ricordi buoni, ricordi di risate, confronti e benessere. Non gli porto rancore e non mi considero arrabbiata o offesa da lui. *Gli contesto forse i metodi nella chiusura ma in fondo non credo esistano "bei modi" per chiudere*. Forse avrei preferito una telefonata ad una mail ma alla fine il risultato non sarebbe poi cambiato di molto. Anche lui è alle prese con un matrimonio che dopo appena 3 anni vacilla, quindi in fondo credo che questo silenzio sia quanto di più elegante e corretto possiamo darci reciprocamente visto l'epilogo della storia.


Ci sta, credimi. Pensaci bene, perché avrebbe dovuto darti un non addio?
Secondo me è il tributo alla moglie, la feroce sterzata che ha dovuto dare come diritto alla sua famiglia. E talmente banale quanto scontato. Se ci pensi bene, in altre condizioni, un ultimo confronto di addio ci sarebbe stato senza problemi. Ma pensa come sta messo. In realtà quello che dovresti contestare sono tutte quelle sdolcinate dichiarazioni di amore del cazzo, laddove tu, invece, sei stata sicuramente più sensata.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Aspetta, chiarisco il senso della mia frase. Sono stata tradita in passato ma non da mio marito.
> Sono stata tradita - diciamo così - in giovane età, alla mia prima storia seria (7 anni) con un uomo più grande di me (di 10 anni). Tradimento ripetuti e numerosi di cui però sono venuta a conscienza tardi dopo ben 4 anni di convivenza. insomma..una storiaccia! ma anche quello fa crescere.
> 
> Come diceva un mio professore all'università "l'uomo è uno scolaro e il dolore il suo miglior maestro"


ti va di parlarci di quella storia?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Aspetta, chiarisco il senso della mia frase. Sono stata tradita in passato ma non da mio marito.
> Sono stata tradita - diciamo così - in giovane età, alla mia prima storia seria (7 anni) con un uomo più grande di me (di 10 anni). Tradimento ripetuti e numerosi di cui però sono venuta a conscienza tardi dopo ben 4 anni di convivenza. insomma..una storiaccia! ma anche quello fa crescere.
> 
> Come diceva un mio professore all'università "l'uomo è uno scolaro e il dolore il suo miglior maestro"


Ah....mannaggia, non hai l'attenuante.  Scherzo.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> per fortuna in questi mesi (luglio/agosto) ci sono andata meno ma da settembre riprenderò a pieno regime!
> L'effetto all'inizio era effettivamente strano ma quando sono a Roma vado davvero ai mille all'ora e per fortuna il tempo per le nostalgie è poco.
> I ricordi non nego che ci sono, indipendentemente dalla città. Sono ricordi buoni, ricordi di risate, confronti e benessere. Non gli porto rancore e non mi considero arrabbiata o offesa da lui. Gli contesto forse i metodi nella chiusura ma in fondo non credo esistano "bei modi" per chiudere. Forse avrei preferito una telefonata ad una mail ma alla fine il risultato non sarebbe poi cambiato di molto. Anche lui è alle prese con un matrimonio che dopo appena 3 anni vacilla, quindi in fondo credo che questo silenzio sia quanto di più elegante e corretto possiamo darci reciprocamente visto l'epilogo della storia.


mi sembri molto ragionevole, ti auguro di continuare così


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ci sta, credimi. Pensaci bene, perché avrebbe dovuto darti un non addio?
> Secondo me è il tributo alla moglie, la feroce sterzata che ha dovuto dare come diritto alla sua famiglia. E talmente banale quanto scontato. Se ci pensi bene, in altre condizioni, un ultimo confronto di addio ci sarebbe stato senza problemi. Ma pensa come sta messo. In realtà quello che dovresti contestare sono tutte quelle sdolcinate dichiarazioni di amore del cazzo, laddove tu, invece, sei stata sicuramente più sensata.


Mi trovi d'accordo su tutta la linea.
"Feroce sterzata" credo renda perfettamente la situazione.
Non dubito del suo dolore nel chiudere con me come mi ha scritto nell'ultima nostra comunicazione, ma credo altrettanto fermamente nella non veridicità delle sue dichiarazioni da cyrano.
Una volta scoperto ha dovuto scegliere. E ha scelto di eliminarmi. Con una mail. Credo ci sia poco da aggiungere.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti va di parlarci di quella storia?


In breve altrimenti vi tedio inutilmente!:carneval:
Conosciuto a 17 anni, finito il liceo per lui lascio venezia per torino e andiamo a convivere. Wow fighissimo.
Invece no, di figo ben poco fatta eccezione per il mio innamoramento folle e meraviglioso come solo a 20anni si può amare così incondizionatamente. Lui non aiuta affatto la mia autostima facendomi perennemente sentire grassa (sono 1.77 per 56kg....vabbè), di famiglia "non altolocata" e sciocchezze simili. Insomma uno che se lo beccassi adesso lo sfanculerei al primo "ciao come ti chiami"  ma allora avevo 17 anni, un sacco di fiducia ed ero innamorata dell'amore.
a 24 anni, dopo 3 di convivenza ho detto basta alla scoperta che lui in tutti quegli anni non si era mai, e dico mai, fatto mancare storie e storielle alternative. Ricordo che mentre confessava arrivai a contare 10 nomi di donna diversi...poi mi arresi...feci le valige (un bel test HIV che non si sa mai!) e via, lontano da lui, dalle bugie, dal tempo perso. Da quel giorno mai più visto, mai più risposto ad una sua telefonata.

Ci ho messo circa 1 anno a riprendermi completamente ma adesso lo ricordo con assoluta noncuranza.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> In breve altrimenti vi tedio inutilmente!:carneval:
> Conosciuto a 17 anni, finito il liceo per lui lascio venezia per torino e andiamo a convivere. Wow fighissimo.
> Invece no, di figo ben poco fatta eccezione per il mio innamoramento folle e meraviglioso come solo a 20anni si può amare così incondizionatamente. Lui non aiuta affatto la mia autostima facendomi perennemente sentire grassa (sono 1.77 per 56kg....vabbè), di famiglia "non altolocata" e sciocchezze simili. Insomma uno che se lo beccassi adesso lo sfanculerei al primo "ciao come ti chiami"  ma allora avevo 17 anni, un sacco di fiducia ed ero innamorata dell'amore.
> a 24 anni, dopo 3 di convivenza ho detto basta alla scoperta che lui in tutti quegli anni non si era mai, e dico mai, fatto mancare storie e storielle alternative. Ricordo che mentre confessava arrivai a contare 10 nomi di donna diversi...poi mi arresi...feci le valige (un bel test HIV che non si sa mai!) e via, lontano da lui, dalle bugie, dal tempo perso. Da quel giorno mai più visto, mai più risposto ad una sua telefonata.
> ...


ho come un dejà vù


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Carola, l'amore non è eterno. Cosa fai quando finisce? Lo cerchi ancora, magari arrivi a tradire e fai una vita del cazzo tu e quelli che ti porti appresso.
> 
> Quindi per tornare in tema, *ma di che cazzo di amore stiamo parlando qui. Quello di Mora non è amore, e non ci piove*.


e tu saresti quello che non giudica?
che ne sai tu se l'amore esiste? e quanto dura?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo su tutta la linea.
> "Feroce sterzata" credo renda perfettamente la situazione.
> Non dubito del suo dolore nel chiudere con me come mi ha scritto nell'ultima nostra comunicazione, ma credo altrettanto fermamente nella non veridicità delle sue dichiarazioni da cyrano.
> Una volta scoperto ha dovuto scegliere. E ha scelto di eliminarmi. Con una mail. Credo ci sia poco da aggiungere.


Si, però non devi fartene un cruccio. Mi spiego, che tu sia sorpresa di quel silenzio ci può stare, ma fino ad un certo punto, dopotutto tu eri ancora li, mentre lui faceva ritirata. Stesso dicasi degli spergiuri. Non devi fare l'errore però di fare quella delusa da un amore che non esisteva. Io non lo so cos'era, posso solo immaginarlo, voglio definirle soltanto piacevoli sensazioni che ora, a quanto pare, sono diventati già ricordi piacevoli.

Tutta quella roba è solo un banale palliativo ad una vita che cerca amore, dove per amore non si intende solo la passione, ma tutta una serie di altre componenti che rende un rapporto tra un uomo ed una donna speciale ed irripetibile. Ti auguro di sistemare le cose con tuo marito, ma, personalmente, ne dubito se per sistemare si intende tornare a provare sensazioni simili a quelle che hai avuto ultimamente. Vedi Carola.

Poi, se non erro, sei giovane...32 anni? Hai molto tempo ha disposizione per aggiustarti, ma anche tanto per finire di affossarti ancora di più. Dipende da te.

Hai figli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dipendono da un'infinità di cose, te lo posso assicurare.
> Non dico che non sia un segnale che la relazione non va, ma è un caso tra i tanti.
> Alcuni blocchi risalgono a cose che manco ci si ricorda...e che di certo non hanno a che fare col partner.
> Dipende spesso da come ognuno di noi vive il sesso e da come il sesso è con la persona con cui stiamo.
> ...


ecco un post da quotare


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, però non devi fartene un cruccio. Mi spiego, che tu sia sorpresa di quel silenzio ci può stare, ma fino ad un certo punto, dopotutto tu eri ancora li, mentre lui faceva ritirata. Stesso dicasi degli spergiuri. Non devi fare l'errore però di fare quella delusa da un amore che non esisteva. Io non lo so cos'era, posso solo immaginarlo, voglio definirle soltanto piacevoli sensazioni che ora, a quanto pare, sono diventati già ricordi piacevoli.
> 
> Tutta quella roba è solo un banale palliativo ad una vita che cerca amore, dove per amore non si intende solo la passione, ma tutta una serie di altre componenti che rende un rapporto tra un uomo ed una donna speciale ed irripetibile. Ti auguro di sistemare le cose con tuo marito, ma, personalmente, ne dubito se per sistemare si intende tornare a provare sensazioni simili a quelle che hai avuto ultimamente. Vedi Carola.
> 
> ...


L'idea è quella di aggiustarmi. So che avrà un prezzo questo aggiustamento. Spero solo che non debba essere troppo alto.
Figli, no, non ne abbiamo. Subito dopo il matrimonio ne abbiamo parlato e lui una famiglia con me la vuole, me lo ripete spesso. Ma io in queste condizioni non la trovo una scelta opportuna. Temo potrebbe essere la mazzata finale a noi come coppia. Prima voglio tornare DUE poi e solo poi potremmo permetterci di essere TRE (o più di tre)


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu saresti quello che non giudica?
> che ne sai tu se l'amore esiste? e quanto dura?


No che non giudico. E mi dispiace se quella frase ti ha irritata.
Ma devi capire che è legata al caso in questione. Puoi anche continuare a darmi torto e in questo caso ne prendo atto (e basta), ma sappi che la stessa autrice qui ha capito che quello non era un granchè d'amore, tanto che lei, cosciente di questo e nonostante il tripudio di sensazioni, non si è mai sbilanciata verso inutili dichiarazioni.

Non mi tirare dentro una sterile discussione, perché è sicuro che non ci entro.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> L'idea è quella di aggiustarmi. So che avrà un prezzo questo aggiustamento. Spero solo che non debba essere troppo alto.
> Figli, no, non ne abbiamo. Subito dopo il matrimonio ne abbiamo parlato e lui una famiglia con me la vuole, me lo ripete spesso. *Ma io in queste condizioni non la trovo una scelta opportuna*. Temo potrebbe essere la mazzata finale a noi come coppia. Prima voglio tornare DUE poi e solo poi potremmo permetterci di essere TRE (o più di tre)


Te lo auguro davvero. Parlando ti ho conosciuto meglio, mi mancavano un po' di pezzi.

Guarda, non do consigli, mai. Ma ti prego di prestare la massima attenzione, ne va del tuo futuro...e tu c'è l'hai un futuro dato che sei giovanissima. Dimostri di avere le idee ben chiare in tutto. Per il neretto, è imperativo, non dimenticartelo mai. Alcuni cadono nella trappola, in buona fede, del pensare di sistemare le cose con figli e famiglia. Non è cosi, ed è l'errore che potrebbe commettere tuo marito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> No che non giudico. E mi dispiace se quella frase ti ha irritata.
> Ma devi capire che è legata al caso in questione. Puoi anche continuare a darmi torto e in questo caso ne prendo atto (e basta), ma sappi che la stessa autrice qui ha capito che quello non era un granchè d'amore, tanto che lei, cosciente di questo e nonostante il tripudio di sensazioni, non si è mai sbilanciata verso inutili dichiarazioni.
> 
> Non mi tirare dentro una sterile discussione, perché è sicuro che non ci entro.


chiarisco che non sono irrita: non capisco perché ti senti attaccato.
dalla lettura estemporanea del thread si nota che sei l'unico che sta usando toni paternalistici,  nonché determinando con sicurezza e moralismo eventi che non ti appartengono. 
il mio intervento non va certo nella direzione di attaccare te, ma in quella di lasciare che la protagonista dia ( a se stessa, non tanto a noi) le sue risposte.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao! Secondo me è meglio che sia andata così. Tu alla fine cercavi passione prevalentemente, lui probabilmente cercava una sostituta della moglie. Avresti preferito che ti avesse detto `lascia tuo marito e viviamo insieme` ?


Ciao! inizio a pensare anche io che forse "è meglio così" ma devo ancora togliermi in parte la sensazioni di fare come la volpe con l'uva...
Non credo lui cercasse una sostituta alla moglie. E i fatti lo hanno confermato: appena la moglie (giustamente) lo ha messo con le spalle al muro non ha esitato a darmi il ben servito e trincerarsi dietro un granitico silenzio senza possibilità di contatto alcuno. Mi ha detto chiaramente di aver cancellato il mio numero e disattivato l'account che usavamo per scriverci le email. Insomma, l'ultima comunicazione è stata: "ti ho amata come mai nessuna prima, se ci fossimo conosciuti diversamente chissà ma adesso è giusto così. Buona vita amore immenso". Più addio di questo....
e comunque, per risponderti, no: no avrei preferito mi avesse chiesto di lasciare tutto per lui. Non l'avrei fatto. Non gliel'ho nemmeno mai promesso.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chiarisco che non sono irrita: non capisco perché ti senti attaccato.
> dalla lettura estemporanea del thread si nota che sei l'unico che sta usando toni paternalistici,  nonché determinando con sicurezza e moralismo eventi che non ti appartengono.
> il mio intervento non va certo nella direzione di attaccare te, ma in quella di lasciare che la protagonista dia ( a se stessa, non tanto a noi) le sue risposte.


Non è che mi sono sentito attaccato, solo che se mi dici che giudico....vabbè, non è che posso farti cambiare idea.

Per il resto pare che la "protagonista" non sia per nulla influenzabile e che si stia dando le sue risposte (giuste?) a prescindere da qualsivoglia pinco pallino le parli.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non è che mi sono sentito attaccato, solo che se mi dici che giudico....vabbè, non è che posso farti cambiare idea.
> 
> Per il resto pare che la "protagonista" non sia per nulla influenzabile e che si stia dando le sue risposte (giuste?) a prescindere da qualsivoglia pinco pallino le parli.


Dai Jon...era ammmmoooorrrre...non l'hai capito???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao! inizio a pensare anche io che forse "è meglio così" ma devo ancora togliermi in parte la sensazioni di fare come la volpe con l'uva...
> Non credo lui cercasse una sostituta alla moglie. E i fatti lo hanno confermato: *appena la moglie (giustamente) lo ha messo con le spalle al muro non ha esitato a darmi il ben servito e trincerarsi dietro un granitico silenzio senza possibilità di contatto alcuno.* Mi ha detto chiaramente di aver cancellato il mio numero e disattivato l'account che usavamo per scriverci le email. Insomma, l'ultima comunicazione è stata: "ti ho amata come mai nessuna prima, se ci fossimo conosciuti diversamente chissà ma adesso è giusto così. Buona vita amore immenso". Più addio di questo....
> e comunque, per risponderti, no: no avrei preferito mi avesse chiesto di lasciare tutto per lui. Non l'avrei fatto. Non gliel'ho nemmeno mai promesso.



immedesimandoti per un attimo in lui: pensi che tu avresti fatto lo stesso?


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Jon...era ammmmoooorrrre...non l'hai capito???


Ma vaffanculo lothar....fino a mo' solo di questo abbiamo parlato. Sto scherzando eh.  Ogni tanto salti fuori.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> immedesimandoti per un attimo in lui: pensi che tu avresti fatto lo stesso?


esercizio già fatto Chiara. 
e la risposta è NO. se mio marito avesse scoperto tutto non credo mi sarei comportata come lui. Ma forse sono debole e coniglia io, non so.
Credo che per "tutto" quello che ci siamo detti e per quello che c'è stato (...per quanto non fosse amore, come ho detto) io un contatto con lui l'avrei tenuto. Forse scioccamente, ma avrei provato a tenerlo. E comunque non mi sarei mai permessa di liquidarlo con una mail. Lo avrei chiamato, gli avrei spiegato e magari avrei proposto un incontro per parlarci guardandoci negli occhi, dato che la possibilità di vederci dopo "il fatto" c'è stata.
Lui dice (dice.........) che quell'incontro me lo ha negato perchè vedermi lo avrebbe messo in difficoltà, perchè lo avrei visto piangere e non "posso permettermelo" (Citazione testuale).


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> immedesimandoti per un attimo in lui: pensi che tu avresti fatto lo stesso?


ça va sans dire...non c'è bisogno, talmente banale, quanto scontato. Di quello che invece significa quel non atto basta saperne il perché non è stato compiuto. Se n'è già parlato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> esercizio già fatto Chiara.
> e la risposta è NO. se mio marito avesse scoperto tutto non credo mi sarei comportata come lui. Ma forse sono debole e coniglia io, non so.
> Credo che per "tutto" quello che ci siamo detti e per quello che c'è stato (...per quanto non fosse amore, come ho detto) io un contatto con lui l'avrei tenuto. Forse scioccamente, ma avrei provato a tenerlo. *E comunque non mi sarei mai permessa di liquidarlo con una mail. Lo avrei chiamato, gli avrei spiegato e magari avrei proposto un incontro per parlarci guardandoci negli occhi, dato che la possibilità di vederci dopo "il fatto" c'è stata*.
> Lui dice (dice.........) che quell'incontro me lo ha negato perchè vedermi lo avrebbe messo in difficoltà, perchè lo avrei visto piangere e non "posso permettermelo" (Citazione testuale).


l'avrei trovato giusto anch'io.
Morettina, parliamoci chiaro: qui si tratta di buona educazione, non di amore.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avrei trovato giusto anch'io.
> Morettina, parliamoci chiaro: qui si tratta di buona educazione, non di amore.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
L'educazione - evidentemente già non presente in quantità notevoli - in questo caso ha ceduto il passo al panico...


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avrei trovato giusto anch'io.
> Morettina, parliamoci chiaro: qui si tratta di buona educazione, non di amore.


Quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto...
L'ho detto che quoto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> L'educazione - evidentemente già non presente in quantità notevoli - in questo caso ha ceduto il passo al panico...





Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto...
> L'ho detto che quoto?



capisci perché poi mi inalbero a sentir parlare d'amore?


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> L'educazione - evidentemente già non presente in quantità notevoli - in questo caso ha ceduto il passo al panico...


non è il panico è la mancanza di onestà intellettuale.

avrebbe avuto più senso se ti avesse scritto che fai dei pompini come nemmeno in Paradiso,ma che la famiglia viene prima di tutto e tutti.

usare iperboli come quelle che ha usato lui per una relazione di 3 mesi scarsi, è semplicemente la cifra di quanto in realtà poco ti stimasse.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> esercizio già fatto Chiara.
> e la risposta è NO. se mio marito avesse scoperto tutto non credo mi sarei comportata come lui. Ma forse sono debole e coniglia io, non so.
> Credo che per "tutto" quello che ci siamo detti e per quello che c'è stato (...per quanto non fosse amore, come ho detto) io un contatto con lui l'avrei tenuto. Forse scioccamente, ma avrei provato a tenerlo. E comunque non mi sarei mai permessa di liquidarlo con una mail. Lo avrei chiamato, gli avrei spiegato e magari avrei proposto un incontro per parlarci guardandoci negli occhi, dato che la possibilità di vederci dopo "il fatto" c'è stata.
> Lui dice (dice.........) che quell'incontro me lo ha negato perchè vedermi lo avrebbe messo in difficoltà, perchè lo avrei visto piangere e non "posso permettermelo" (Citazione testuale).


Boh io ho proprio bisogno di distacco. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo.

Comunque io rimarrei raccapricciata da uno che dopo tre anni di matrimonio dice quelle cose della moglie e di te.

Però mi sono un po' persa la tempistica. Lui sposato da tre anni e tu?
poco anche tu se sei a Torino da 12 anni e 7 li hai passati con il primo amore.
Vado a memoria. Sbaglio?


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è il panico è la mancanza di onestà intellettuale.
> 
> avrebbe avuto più senso se ti avesse scritto che fai dei pompini come nemmeno in Paradiso,ma che la famiglia viene prima di tutto e tutti.
> 
> usare iperboli come quelle che ha usato lui per una relazione di 3 mesi scarsi, è semplicemente la cifra di quanto in realtà poco ti stimasse.


perplesso, ti supplico, lasciami nell'illusione che almeno mi stimasse. Amare no per carità, ma suvvia...almeno l'odore della stima lasciatemela!


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io ho proprio bisogno di distacco. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> 
> Comunque io rimarrei raccapricciata da uno che dopo tre anni di matrimonio dice quelle cose della moglie e di te.
> 
> ...


No brunetta, non sbagli e la tua memoria tiene alla grande! anche io sposata da poco..pochissimo..3 anni anche io.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisci perché poi mi inalbero a sentir parlare d'amore?


Amore, non amore, nei rapporti umani io mi auspico sempre un minimo di buona educazione.
E la buona educazione si vede anche in situazioni simili...capisco la tresca libidinosa e tradimenti e quello che è, ma che costa mettere un punto per chiudere tranquillamente? Boh...sono cose che sinceramente non ho mai capito...


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> perplesso, ti supplico, lasciami nell'illusione che almeno mi stimasse. Amare no per carità, ma suvvia...almeno l'odore della stima lasciatemela!


se fosse stato non dico l'Amore della Vita,ma almeno un suo embrione,non sarebbe sparito così.

tra un matrimonio traballante ed un amore travolgente un Uomo sa cosa scegliere.

al massimo ti dice che ha bisogno di tempo per sistemare le cose a casa.


ma se ti dico che 6 il mio amore immenso e mi faccio di nebbia in un soffio di vento vuol solo dire che ti ho presa per il culo (e non nel senso che magari ti sarebbe anche piaciuto)


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Anche io penso si tratti Semplicemente di buona educazione 
Ma ci sono uomini conigli o non era così ducuro di farcela vedendoti
Ma tu mora pensavi di abdare così avsbti x tanto ancira 
Poi si lo so che nulla si programma in queste storie 

Io invece probabilm ho sottovalutato il sentimento del mio ex amante 
Finita da un anno , non si è rifatto una vita
Qualche storia, è un gran bel uomo, ma dice innamorato di me, ha saputo di un mio problema (poi risolto )si è fatto in 4 
È presente pur nella lontananza 

Questa cosa mi manda in crisi 
Per quest uomo ho provato tanto e saperlo solo e ancora coinvolto mi destabilizza


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io ho proprio bisogno di distacco. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> 
> Comunque io rimarrei raccapricciata da uno che dopo tre anni di matrimonio dice quelle cose della moglie e di te.
> 
> ...


Colgo l'occasione per riconoscere a questo forum e a tutti voi un'altro piccolo grande merito: avermi aiutata a "depotenziare" a "sgonfiare" di valenze positive quest'uomo che ha fatto strada con me per 3 mesi. Era una cosa che ovviamente già stavo facendo da me ma mi avete dato una grossa mano a mettere ancora più a fuoco la vera natura e le miserie umane di quest'uomo. Uomo che non disprezzo ma che ho finalmente collocato razionalmente nella sua limitatezza umana. Thanks!


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Non bisognerebbe dare tutto questo peso hai modi della conclusione. In fin dei conti, per mantenere la farsa, si può dire che si sia chiusa bene. Che poi non è nemmeno questione di educazione, sono certo che in base alla storia, a parte l'evento finale, Mora possa definire maleducato l'amico...che, ricordiamolo, ha dovuto battere ritirata per motivazioni più importanti. In questo caso condivido Perplesso, il tutto si è rivelato per quello che era e Mora ha preso automaticamente il posto assegnato.

Ma quale amore ed educazione. Mo' pure l'educazione. Oh, non c'entra più di tanto. Guardiamo la realtà dei fatti piuttosto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> No brunetta, non sbagli e la tua memoria tiene alla grande! anche io sposata da poco..pochissimo..3 anni anche io.


Vuoi gentilmente andare nel thread innamorarsi a parlare delle aspettative rispetto al matrimonio? Parti pure dalla fine. È in confessionale.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione per riconoscere a questo forum e a tutti voi un'altro piccolo grande merito: avermi aiutata a "depotenziare" a "sgonfiare" di valenze positive quest'uomo che ha fatto strada con me per 3 mesi. Era una cosa che ovviamente già stavo facendo da me ma mi avete dato una grossa mano a mettere ancora più a fuoco la vera natura e le miserie umane di quest'uomo. Uomo che non disprezzo ma che ho finalmente collocato razionalmente nella sua limitatezza umana. Thanks!


Va bene, ma non pensare ai suoi guai, pensa ai tuoi piuttosto, non perdere altro tempo. Scusa, non sono ne offensivo, ne sarcastico....per carità. Ma sai, qui i toni non passano.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non bisognerebbe dare tutto questo peso hai modi della conclusione. In fin dei conti, per mantenere la farsa, si può dire che si sia chiusa bene. Che poi non è nemmeno questione di educazione, sono certo che in base alla storia, a parte l'evento finale, Mora possa definire maleducato l'amico...che, ricordiamolo, ha dovuto battere ritirata per motivazioni più importanti. In questo caso condivido Perplesso, il tutto si è rivelato per quello che era e Mora ha preso automaticamente il posto assegnato.
> 
> Ma quale amore ed educazione. Mo' pure l'educazione. Oh, non c'entra più di tanto. Guardiamo la realtà dei fatti piuttosto.


Tu hai la tua idea di come dovrebbero essere i rapporti, io ho la mia e altri hanno la propria.
A me darebbe fastidio, al netto delle motivazioni che sono assolutamente più che lecite.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io penso si tratti Semplicemente di buona educazione
> Ma ci sono uomini conigli o non era così ducuro di farcela vedendoti
> Ma tu mora pensavi di abdare così avsbti x tanto ancira
> Poi si lo so che nulla si programma in queste storie
> ...



e ti credo Carola!!! 
Chi non sarebbe destabilizzato al posto tuo??!
Che dire...questo dimostra e fa onore ancor di più alla tua forza nel volere tenere assieme il tuo matrimonio e la tua famiglia. Stima profonda. Anche se intuisco l'altrettanto tuo profondo malessere...


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Quanti torinesi


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu hai la tua idea di come dovrebbero essere i rapporti, io ho la mia e altri hanno la propria.
> *A me darebbe fastidio, al netto delle motivazioni che sono assolutamente più che lecite.*


L'esatto fastidio pruriginoso che mi ha esasperata e portata a scrivere qui!


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu hai la tua idea di come dovrebbero essere i rapporti, io ho la mia e altri hanno la propria.
> A me darebbe fastidio, al netto delle motivazioni che sono assolutamente più che lecite.


Vabbè Nicka...ma dai. E' tutto più che comprensibile, poi, oh, se volete attaccarvi a 'sto treno fate pure.
Tra loro è andata cosi, ma non è che se gli scriveva un papiro d'addio il risultato cambiava.

Oh, se ci pensate, dopo tutte le puttanate che avrà detto, l'unica conclusione sensata era proprio il silenzio. Che volete gli raccontasse a Mora. 

Semplicemente ha voluto salvare la famiglia, e buttato Mora nel dimenticatoio forzato.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> e ti credo Carola!!!
> Chi non sarebbe destabilizzato al posto tuo??!
> Che dire...questo dimostra e fa onore ancor di più alla tua forza nel volere tenere assieme il tuo matrimonio e la tua famiglia. Stima profonda. Anche se intuisco l'altrettanto tuo profondo malessere...


si
Anche la mia terapista disse uguale circa volontà nonostante un marito lontano 
Indomma una separazione tra noi sarebbe mediamente più che gestibile logisticamente ed economicamente che x molti

Ma è L affetto il nido che noi insieme rappresentiamo

La mia paura è solo cresciuti i figli
Credetemi


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> L'esatto fastidio pruriginoso che mi ha esasperata e portata a scrivere qui!


Fattene una ragione. Mica sei la prima a cui accade. Guarda che perlopiù è un copione.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> si
> Anche la mia terapista disse uguale circa volontà nonostante un marito lontano
> Indomma una separazione tra noi sarebbe mediamente più che gestibile logisticamente ed economicamente che x molti
> 
> ...


Cresciuti i figli, loro saranno più sereni, tu invece solo consumata. Potresti essere fiera dello sforzo che hai fatto per loro.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> .
> 
> Semplicemente ha voluto salvare la famiglia, *e buttato Mora nel dimenticatoio forzato*.


...e ma io so fare dei tuffi carpiati quando mi "buttano nel mare del dimenticatoio" che nemmeno la Cagnotto!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Esecuzione perfetta, entrata in acqua senza spruzzi melodrammatici e sparizione sotto il pelo dell'acqua alla cinese.
Insomma, educazione o meno altrui, io alla mia dignità non rinuncio per nessun uomo al mondo!
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè Nicka...ma dai. E' tutto più che comprensibile, poi, oh, se volete attaccarvi a 'sto treno fate pure.
> Tra loro è andata cosi, ma non è che se gli scriveva un papiro d'addio il risultato cambiava.
> 
> Oh, se ci pensate, dopo tutte le puttanate che avrà detto, l'unica conclusione sensata era proprio il silenzio. Che volete gli raccontasse a Mora.
> ...


Io non m'attacco a nessun treno.
Dico solo che ci sono mille modi per concludere le cose, il silenzio è uno dei più forti. E va bene eh, ma il silenzio può far più male di una parola.
Una non ci può rimanere male?
Quando è successo a me di trovarmi davanti al silenzio ci sono rimasta male e non mi faccio il problema a dirlo.
Ora, non voglio dire che sia un atto di totale maleducazione, ma se abbiamo avuto un qualche tipo di legame (nel caso di Mora poi addirittura condito di infinite parole inutili) si spera sempre che le cose si concludano in maniera diversa...anche parlando perchè no. Perchè il nulla? Boh.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Fattene una ragione. Mica sei la prima a cui accade. Guarda che perlopiù è un copione.


Me la sono fatta, anche grazie ad alcuni spunti raccolti qui! Credimi. 
Quanto al copione me ne ero resa conto praticamente da subito anche da non esperta di relazioni extra!:up:


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> ...e ma io so fare dei tuffi carpiati quando mi "buttano nel mare del dimenticatoio" che nemmeno la Cagnotto!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Esecuzione perfetta, entrata in acqua senza spruzzi melodrammatici e sparizione sotto il pelo dell'acqua alla cinese.
> *Insomma, educazione o meno altrui, io alla mia dignità non rinuncio per nessun uomo al mondo*!
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Eh, ricordatelo. Ricordati anche che le dignità coinvolte sono pure altre.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Me la sono fatta, anche grazie ad alcuni spunti raccolti qui! Credimi.
> Quanto al copione me ne ero resa conto praticamente da subito anche da non esperta di relazioni extra!:up:


Io penso che puoi sistemare le cose solo in due modi, o risolvi con tuo marito o lo lasci. Parere strettamente personale.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Resta il fatto che il suo silenzio mi ha fatto male davvero.
Resta il fatto che non nascondo che mi ha fatto sentire la più inutile delle donne sulla terra per buoni 2 giorni.
Resta il fatto che ti senti uno schifo.
Resta il fatto che poi sai chi sei, sai cosa vuoi, reagisci e vai avanti.
Ma la botta, il livido c'è. Inutile che io faccia la "grande di culo" dicendo che va tutto a meraviglia come è andato perchè tanto non era amore!


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non m'attacco a nessun treno.
> Dico solo che ci sono mille modi per concludere le cose, il silenzio è uno dei più forti. E va bene eh, ma il silenzio può far più male di una parola.
> Una non ci può rimanere male?
> Quando è successo a me di trovarmi davanti al silenzio ci sono rimasta male e non mi faccio il problema a dirlo.
> Ora, non voglio dire che sia un atto di totale maleducazione, ma se abbiamo avuto un qualche tipo di legame (nel caso di Mora poi addirittura condito di infinite parole inutili) si spera sempre che le cose si concludano in maniera diversa...anche parlando perchè no. Perchè il nulla? Boh.


Quello non è un maleducato, è solo un povero coglione. Il nulla perché in questo caso non c'è bisogno di parole.


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che il suo silenzio mi ha fatto male davvero.
> Resta il fatto che non nascondo che* mi ha fatto sentire la più inutile delle donne sulla terra *per buoni 2 giorni.
> Resta il fatto che ti senti uno schifo.
> Resta il fatto che poi sai chi sei, sai cosa vuoi, reagisci e vai avanti.
> Ma la botta, il livido c'è. Inutile che io faccia la "grande di culo" dicendo che va tutto a meraviglia come è andato perchè tanto non era amore!


Pensa te.
Infatti qui è in discussione la tua autostima. Altro che educazione e rispetto.

Vabbè, ciao, mi ha fatto immenso piacere poter dialogare con voi.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi gentilmente andare nel thread innamorarsi a parlare delle aspettative rispetto al matrimonio? Parti pure dalla fine. È in confessionale.


Volentierissimo. Per oggi devo salutarvi, ma domani darò una letta al thread e il mio contributo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che il suo silenzio mi ha fatto male davvero.
> Resta il fatto che non nascondo che mi ha fatto sentire la più inutile delle donne sulla terra per buoni 2 giorni.
> Resta il fatto che ti senti uno schifo.
> *Resta il fatto che poi sai chi sei, sai cosa vuoi, reagisci e vai avanti.*
> Ma la botta, il livido c'è. Inutile che io faccia la "grande di culo" dicendo che va tutto a meraviglia come è andato perchè tanto non era amore!


ma certo che ti ha fatto male:
questo è stato fra le tue gambe per un tempo x ( e chi se ne frega di quanto), con grande gioia di entrambi e non sa accomiatarsi degnamente da te?

per esserci passata, vorrei solo sottolineare che oltre alla cosa buona e giusta che hai detto e che io ho evidenziato, eventi come questo devono darti la misura dell'importanza di qualsiasi rapporto umano, dal più specchiato al più nascosto.
di là c'è sempre qualcuno degno di essere rispettato, checché se ne dica.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma certo che ti ha fatto male:
> questo è stato fra le tue gambe per un tempo x ( e chi se ne frega di quanto), con grande gioia di entrambi e non sa accomiatarsi degnamente da te?
> 
> per esserci passata, vorrei solo sottolineare che oltre alla cosa buona e giusta che hai detto e che io ho evidenziato, eventi come questo devono darti la misura dell'importanza di qualsiasi rapporto umano, dal più specchiato al più nascosto.
> di là c'è sempre qualcuno degno di essere rispettato, checché se ne dica.


E riquoto...


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Cresciuti i figli, loro saranno più sereni, tu invece solo consumata. Potresti essere fiera dello sforzo che hai fatto per loro.


Ma consumata non direi jon
Diciamo che x ora mi mantengo bene 
Che brutti termine consumata 
Non ci si consuma nel affetto dei propri cari

Non e che viva male eh così
Rido esci faccio sport ho un buon lavoro viaggio 
Solo..Se mi fermo a pensare ogni tanto ho questa nota malinconica per una persona che mi ha dato tanto e che credo fosse proprio speciale 
Lo è non fosse 
È arrivato in un momento particolare della mia vita è forse si fossi stata sola non avrei avuto dubbi
A 44 anni so meglio Di cosa ho bisogno e io x prima saprei che errori evitare mitigando io mio carattere 
Poi no mio marito caratterialmente non era l uomo x me ne io donna x lui
X lui ci sarebbe andata una più folce accondiscendente magari casalinga disposta a seguirlo con dedizione


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma certo che ti ha fatto male:
> questo è stato fra le tue gambe per un tempo x ( e chi se ne frega di quanto), con grande gioia di entrambi e non sa accomiatarsi degnamente da te?
> 
> per esserci passata, vorrei solo sottolineare che oltre alla cosa buona e giusta che hai detto e che io ho evidenziato, eventi come questo devono darti la misura dell'importanza di qualsiasi rapporto umano, dal più specchiato al più nascosto.
> di là c'è sempre qualcuno degno di essere rispettato, checché se ne dica.


Quoto


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma certo che ti ha fatto male:
> questo è stato fra le tue gambe per un tempo x ( e chi se ne frega di quanto), con grande gioia di entrambi e non sa accomiatarsi degnamente da te?
> 
> per esserci passata, vorrei solo sottolineare che oltre alla cosa buona e giusta che hai detto e che io ho evidenziato, eventi come questo devono darti la misura dell'importanza di qualsiasi rapporto umano, dal più specchiato al più nascosto.
> di là c'è sempre qualcuno degno di essere rispettato, checché se ne dica.


Quoto. 
Ma saper chiudere e chiudere bene e' una capacita' di pochi. 
Di pochi con le palle. 
Sia uomini che donne.


----------



## mora83 (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E riquoto...


mi accordo...!:up:
Buona serata a tutti!
per oggi vi lascio...ma con educazione!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## georgemary (5 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Pensa te.
> Infatti qui è in discussione la tua autostima. Altro che educazione e rispetto.
> 
> Vabbè, ciao, mi ha fatto immenso piacere poter dialogare con voi.


È un insieme di cose compresa l'autostima, è normale che sia così. Per lei è stata una persona importante e visto che l'occasione di vedersi c'era senza destare sospetti avrebbero dovuto vedersi. Io ci sono passata e fa male essere lasciati con una chat o con una mail quando l'opportunità c'è. E mi sembrano anche inutili le sdolcinerie con cui l'ha lasciata, hanno poco senso.


----------



## georgemary (5 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Me la sono fatta, anche grazie ad alcuni spunti raccolti qui! Credimi.
> Quanto al copione me ne ero resa conto praticamente da subito anche da non esperta di relazioni extra!:up:


Cmq io non sono così sicura che non torni... Ad ogni modo al momento la cosa più importante è il tuo matrimonio. Hai 32 anni, non hai figli, per me non puoi andare avanti così, non è tradendo che risolvi la cosa, se tieni e dici di amare tuo marito devi convincerlo ad affrontare il problema. Per me nel tuo caso non puoi comportarti come Farfalla, lei è più grande, ha figli e per me le cose cambiano. Dovete farvi seguire da qualcuno e se lui rifiuta be' per me forse è meglio che prendi in considerazione la separazione. Una donna non può rinunciare ad essere donna, è frustrante vedere che il tuo uomo non ha interesse per te, che non ha desiderio di te. Per me anche se si va d'accordo sul resto il non sentirti desiderata poi va intaccare anche quello che di buono c'è, non si può vivere da fratelli e sorelle col proprio marito.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Cmq io non sono così sicura che non torni... Ad ogni modo al momento la cosa più importante è il tuo matrimonio. Hai 32 anni, non hai figli, per me non puoi andare avanti così, non è tradendo che risolvi la cosa, se tieni e dici di amare tuo marito devi convincerlo ad affrontare il problema. Per me nel tuo caso non puoi comportarti come Farfalla, lei è più grande, ha figli e per me le cose cambiano. Dovete farvi seguire da qualcuno e se lui rifiuta be' per me forse è meglio che prendi in considerazione la separazione. Una donna non può rinunciare ad essere donna, è frustrante vedere che il tuo uomo non ha interesse per te, che non ha desiderio di te. Per me anche se si va d'accordo sul resto il non sentirti desiderata poi va intaccare anche quello che di buono c'è, non si può vivere da fratelli e sorelle col proprio marito.


Quello che dico anche io
Non accontentarsi del resto che pur essendo onestamente tanto non basta soptutto a 32 anni
A me manco a 44
E rischia di esser intaccato da quell'unico problema li rovinando le cose


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Certo che deve essere un problema diffuso, cavolo, Statistica:
Farfalla, Carola, Tessa, Divi (mi sembra con il primo marito) e forse anche altre che non rammento.
Un campione sinificativo.......


----------



## Horny (5 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che deve essere un problema diffuso, cavolo, Statistica:
> Farfalla, Carola, Tessa, Divi (mi sembra con il primo marito) e forse anche altre che non rammento.
> Un campione sinificativo.......


A me è accaduto. Del forum mi ricordo anche Nausicaa,
e conosco altre 3 donne che mi hanno raccontato situazioni molto simili.
in questi casi però si tratta sempre di coppie con figli.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che deve essere un problema diffuso, cavolo, Statistica:
> Farfalla, Carola, Tessa, Divi (mi sembra con il primo marito) e forse anche altre che non rammento.
> Un campione significativo.......


È sconcertante.

Le leggende parlavano di donne con il mal di testa.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È sconcertante.
> 
> Le leggende parlavano di donne con il mal di testa.


Appunto leggende...

Ho conosciuto diverse ragazze che lamentavano la stessa cosa.
Di una, quella più eclatante, ho anche raccontato, si è sposata a 25 anni con uno con il quale andava a letto ogni sei mesi (non sto esagerando). Le avevo consigliato di non farlo.
Lo ha fatto ovviamente. Beccata a letto con un altro dopo nemmeno un anno dal matrimonio.


----------



## JON (6 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> È un insieme di cose compresa l'autostima, è normale che sia così. Per lei è stata una persona importante e visto che l'occasione di vedersi c'era senza destare sospetti avrebbero dovuto vedersi. Io ci sono passata e fa male essere lasciati con una chat o con una mail quando l'opportunità c'è. E mi sembrano anche inutili le sdolcinerie con cui l'ha lasciata, hanno poco senso.


Io non mi sentirei cosi male. Certo, praticamente l'ha buttata nel cesso ma, date le premesse, al suo posto, penserei di essere incappato in un povero coglione. E invece Mora cosa ti va a concludere? Che lei conta quanto un due di coppe (Mora, solo in quel caso e in quel momento, per carità). Ma, ripeto, date le premesse, è troppo poco per mettere in discussione la propria autostima.

E comunque ripeto, il nodo centrale qui non è quanto sopra. Ma altro, e sono d'accordo col tuo post successivo indirizzato a Mora.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> A me è accaduto. Del forum mi ricordo anche Nausicaa,
> e conosco altre 3 donne che mi hanno raccontato situazioni molto simili.
> in questi casi però si tratta sempre di coppie con figli.


Ci possiamo aggiungere anche mia moglie alla lista. Anche se non sono sicuro se ne lamenti..


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le leggende parlavano di donne con il mal di testa.


Una volta, quando all'uomo bastava che respirasse. Ora vogliono anche l'intesa, la passione, la fantasia e l'amore, pure gli uomini.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Io ho una  cara amica messa uguale e e'una collega che poi si è separata 

Feather ma sei tu che non vuoi o tua moglie ?
L'antica ex amante che fine ha fatto?


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Feather ma sei tu che non vuoi o tua moglie ?


Si, sono io che non voglio.



Carola ha detto:


> L'antica ex amante che fine ha fatto?


È sempre là. Ogni tanto la incrocio nei corridoi o in ascensore. Vorrebbe facessimo gli "amici" a patto di far finta che non è successo niente.


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che deve essere un problema diffuso, cavolo, Statistica:
> Farfalla, Carola, Tessa, Divi (mi sembra con il primo marito) e forse anche altre che non rammento.
> Un campione sinificativo.......


Il mio era il primo marito. Da cui mi sono separata a 30 anni. 
Il secondo e' ipersessuato. Da un'eccesso all'altro


----------



## sheldon (6 Agosto 2015)

*Mora*

Vedi quanto ti è successo da un'altra angolazione:si',hai un po' di amaro in bocca,ma sei stata molto fortunata.
In primis ringrazia la moglie del tuo amante perchè l'ha scoperto.
Poi perchè hai conosciuto chi è veramente lui.
Ora argomento.
Devi ringraziare sua moglie perchè ha fatto interrompere la vostra relazione,perchè,credimi interrompere dopo pochi mesi   ha dato al tuo matrimonio una possibilita' di recupero,diverso sarebbe stato protrarre il tutto per lungo tempo.Anche partendo con il proposito di non voler lasciare il coniuge,ti saresti sempre piu' attaccata all'altro,avresti sempre piu' voluto passare piu' tempo con lui,avresti iniziato a sentire ingombrante la presenza di  tuo marito,avresti,per giustificare il tuo comportamento,visti ed enfatizzato comportamenti del tuo compagno che normalmente giudicheresti normali,come insopportabili....perchè questa è la normale evoluzione,nella maggior parte dei casi di una rapporto extraconiugale.
Poi andiamo ad analizzare il comportamento del tuo amante,lo faccio con un esempio letto su questo forum anni fa,molto calzante:
"Il traditore è come un atleta che non ha mai vinto una gara,ma che dopandosi,inizia a vincere.Per lui la norma diventa l'assunzione della droga che gli permette di raggiungere questi risultati e ne ha sempre piu' bisogno per sentirsi vivo,vincente.La sua realta' diventa questa,non il mondo reale,dove tutti competono normalmente/onestamente.Purtroppo se scoperto,fine dei giochi,non vincera' piu' e probabilmente non potra' piu partecipare (squalificato )"
Ecco quello che è successo al tuo amante,anche qui tu sei stata fortunata,perchè immagino tu capisca cosa significherebbe per te,se fossi stata tu scoperta,il significato di "squalificato";lui si è improvvisamente trovato col culo per  terra,le belle frasi,i "ti amo",il guardarti negli occchi con quella espressione,con la lacrimuccia che si intravede,una volta scoperto...puff!...tutto svanito.
Meglio tagliare tutto velocemente e subito,perchè lui improvvisamente ha visto cosa è la realta',anzi,è stato talmente spaventato dalla potenziale "squalifica" da parte di sua moglie che non si è presentato nemmeno di persona per una spiegazione.
Ripeto, sei stata molto fortunata,perchè penso che prima di separarsi bisogna tentarle tutte e non ti vedo poi cosi' lontana dal riuscirci,il problema di tuo marito puo' essere superato....AUGURI!!


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il mio era il primo marito. Da cui mi sono separata a 30 anni.
> Il secondo e' ipersessuato. Da un'eccesso all'altro


E scommetto che del secondo non ti lamenti tanto


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Vedi quanto ti è successo da un'altra angolazione:si',hai un po' di amaro in bocca,ma sei stata molto fortunata.
> In primis ringrazia la moglie del tuo amante perchè l'ha scoperto.
> Poi perchè hai conosciuto chi è veramente lui.
> Ora argomento.
> ...



Angolazione sicuramente valida.
So bene che in fondo se la cosa fosse andata avanti per altri 3 6 12 mesi la faccenda sarebbe certamente degenerata e a rimetterci sarebbe stato il mio matrimonio che a quel punto forse non avrebbe avuto più alcuna chance di recupero. Quindi si, è vero, in fondo mi posso considerare fortunata.
Resta comunque il lato umano, quello -per così dire- debole e irrazionale che fa sentire ancora un retrogusto amaro dato dai comportamenti altrui. Non lo dico per lagnarmi, ne strappandomi i capelli per il dolore. Però a sentirsi "il due di coppe" come detto da JON non ci si abitua mai (per fortuna!)


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ci possiamo aggiungere anche mia moglie alla lista. Anche se non sono sicuro se ne lamenti..


Feather, posso chiederti perchè non vuoi più tua moglie?
Magari non c'è nessuna analogia con la mia situazione ma mi interessa capire anche il punto di vista maschile su questo tipo di situazione. Ovviamente se ti va di raccontarmelo..


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Feather, posso chiederti perchè non vuoi più tua moglie?
> Magari non c'è nessuna analogia con la mia situazione ma mi interessa capire anche il punto di vista maschile su questo tipo di situazione. Ovviamente se ti va di raccontarmelo..


L'avevo già scritto in precedenza per cui non è un gran segreto.
Mi pareva di scopare una che è lì perché "bisogna", perché è suo dovere di moglie darmela.. Non percepivo nessun interesse, voglia, partecipazione da parte sua.
Sembrava che scopasse come lavare i piatti: bisogna farlo.. non è un lavoro granché gravoso e qualcuno lo deve fare, per cui facciamolo e bon. E a me passava la voglia.
Ovviamente lei diceva che non è vero e che sono io che mi sogno tutto. Può essere, ma rimane il fatto che questo è quello che percepivo.
E non è per l'aspetto fisico, perché lei è invece eccezionalmente carina e ben fatta. Pancetta a parte.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> L'avevo già scritto in precedenza per cui non è un gran segreto.
> Mi pareva di scopare una che è lì perché "bisogna", perché è suo dovere di moglie darmela.. Non percepivo nessun interesse, voglia, partecipazione da parte sua.
> Sembrava che scopasse come lavare i piatti: bisogna farlo.. non è un lavoro granché gravoso e qualcuno lo deve fare, per cui facciamolo e bon. E a me passava la voglia.
> Ovviamente lei diceva che non è vero e che sono io che mi sogno tutto. Può essere, ma rimane il fatto che questo è quello che percepivo.
> E non è per l'aspetto fisico, perché lei è invece eccezionalmente carina e ben fatta. *Pancetta a parte*.


Ma lo vedi che sei un coglione?


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> L'avevo già scritto in precedenza per cui non è un gran segreto.
> Mi pareva di scopare una che è lì perché "bisogna", perché è suo dovere di moglie darmela.. Non percepivo nessun interesse, voglia, partecipazione da parte sua.
> Sembrava che scopasse come lavare i piatti: bisogna farlo.. non è un lavoro granché gravoso e qualcuno lo deve fare, per cui facciamolo e bon. E a me passava la voglia.
> Ovviamente lei diceva che non è vero e che sono io che mi sogno tutto. Può essere, ma rimane il fatto che questo è quello che percepivo.
> E non è per l'aspetto fisico, perché lei è invece eccezionalmente carina e ben fatta. Pancetta a parte.


Ma questa cosa quanto ha incrinato (o meno) il vostro giorno per giorno, il vostro matrimonio e il vostro legame?
Oppure è stato un aggiustamento al quale siete arrivati entrambi senza patirne più di tanto?
..ho letto che hai avuto un amante ma se non intuisco male la cosa adesso non è più "attiva".


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che sei un coglione?


Scusa ma sono anche un po' scemo. Please elaborate.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ma questa cosa quanto ha incrinato (o meno) il vostro giorno per giorno, il vostro matrimonio e il vostro legame?
> Oppure è stato un aggiustamento al quale siete arrivati entrambi senza patirne più di tanto?
> ..ho letto che hai avuto un amante ma se non intuisco male la cosa adesso non è più "attiva".


Non credo fosse tanto quello il problema. Infatti lei non ne ha mai parlato ne citato la cosa. È tornata su altri argomenti che riguardano la coppia, ma il sesso non lo ha mai citato manco di striscio. Credo che a lei più di tanto non freghi di scopare.
E a me manca si scopare, ma quello che davvero mi pesa è la mancanza di dialogo e "connessione" con mia moglie. Abbiamo viste e desideri riguardo la vita molto molto distanti.
Ci siamo arrivati male in verità. Perché a un certo punto mi sono rifiutato e lei s'è incazzata, giustamente se vogliamo. Ma io davvero ero stufo di scopare una con l'impressione di farlo perché "si fa così".

Si, l'amante è quella che ha messo in rilievo tutte le magagne del mio matrimonio. Magagne di cui prima non mi rendevo bene conto.
E ora rimango, come un coglione come ha ben sottolineato JB, con l'amante sparita e un matrimonio che non è più un matrimonio.


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo fosse tanto quello il problema. Infatti lei non ne ha mai parlato ne citato la cosa. È tornata su altri argomenti che riguardano la coppia, ma il sesso non lo ha mai citato manco di striscio. Credo che a lei più di tanto non freghi di scopare.
> Ci siamo arrivati male in verità. Perché a un certo punto mi sono rifiutato e lei s'è incazzata, giustamente se vogliamo. Ma io davvero ero stufo di scopare una con l'impressione di farlo perché "si fa così".
> 
> Si, l'amante è quella che ha messo in rilievo tutte le magagne del mio matrimonio. Magagne di cui prima non mi rendevo bene conto.
> *E ora rimango, come un coglione come ha ben sottolineato JB, con l'amante sparita e un matrimonio che non è più un matrimonio*.


...ecco...e effetti un tantino cogliona mi ci sento spesso anche io caro feather: amante che ha palesato i problemi ma che mi ha lasciato con il cerino in mano e matrimonio da rifondare!:unhappy: Io però ho deciso che prima di definirlo "matrimonio che non è più un matrimonio" le proverò ancora tutte. A 32 anni me lo devo. Speriamo.....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?
Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
Boh


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?
> Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
> Boh



Quoto....straquoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?
> Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
> Boh



quoto e approvo


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?*
> Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
> Boh



in che senso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Vedi quanto ti è successo da un'altra angolazione:si',hai un po' di amaro in bocca,ma sei stata molto fortunata.
> In primis ringrazia la moglie del tuo amante perchè l'ha scoperto.
> Poi perchè hai conosciuto chi è veramente lui.
> Ora argomento.
> ...


mi limito a dire che non sono d'accordo
neanche apro il discorso, rischierei di fare seri danni


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?


Può... può...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Può... può...


certamente, quando si è talmente senza palle, senza cognizione, senza niente di niente da aver bisogno di un intervento esterno per vedere chiaramente nella propria vita.
ma questo, perdonami, fa parte delle incapacità naturali, latenti o acquisite di una persona, e coinvolge qualsiasi ambito di quella vita.


----------



## georgemary (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?
> Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
> Boh


Che vuoi dire?


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certamente, quando si è talmente senza palle, senza cognizione, senza niente di niente da aver bisogno di un intervento esterno per vedere chiaramente nella propria vita.
> ma questo, perdonami, fa parte delle incapacità naturali, latenti o acquisite di una persona, e coinvolge qualsiasi ambito di quella vita.


Vabbè...ti quoto pure io, pure se mi sto stancando, t'avviso...


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

a me un amante sembra di per sè un problema, in un matrimonio...


----------



## ivanl (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certamente, quando si è talmente senza palle, senza cognizione, senza niente di niente da aver bisogno di un intervento esterno per vedere chiaramente nella propria vita.
> ma questo, perdonami, fa parte delle incapacità naturali, latenti o acquisite di una persona, e coinvolge qualsiasi ambito di quella vita.


Giusto per non essere troppo diretti, vedo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Può... può...



feather, finché ragioni così non puoi uscirne.
un amante, o meglio, un rapporto umano che sostanzialmente costruisci consapevolmente come hai fatto con le amicizie e col tuo matrimonio, può tuttalpiù mettere in evidenza i pregi e i difetti del tuo carattere, CHE HAI DALLA NASCITA. 
avere rapporti umani serve anche a capire te stesso e quello che senti in relazione a, oltre a darti soddisfazioni di varia natura.
i problemi del tuo matrimonio si palesano vivendolo, non perché c'è qualcuno che ti suggerisce quali siano (secondo lui/lei) le magagne da sistemare e le sbavature da ristrutturare. un buon amante, se è anche un buon amico, può eventualmente farti un discorso come quello che ti sto facendo e basta.
tutto il resto è cornice folcloristica che spesso e volentieri si attacca per esigenze di copione, solitamente quando si è particolarmente dissonanti con se stessi.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?
> Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
> Boh



Ciao

immagino di si. 
Come lo può anche fare un amico che ti ascolta e ti pone certe domande 
che ti possono portare ad analizzare meglio un determinato aspetto ... e tu realizzi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso?


nel senso che mi domando come sia possibile che un amante mi faccia scoprire i miei problemi matrimoniali?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Può... può...


Può perchè ti metti a fare paragoni che appunto non hanno senso
Ci mancherebbe che con un'amante non siano solo rose e fiori. Che cazzo ci staresti a fare?
Ma se inizi a pensare: lei è più brava di mia moglie (a letto) oppure lei mi capisce di più ecc ecc stai appunto paragonando mele a carciofi.


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel senso che mi domando come sia possibile che un amante mi faccia scoprire i miei problemi matrimoniali?


non potrebbe capitare (è una domanda in quanto io no sposata e no amante) che cose che uno non vede, non riconosce o comunque di cui non si rende conto emergono con più chiarezza nel momento in cui ci si coinvolge fisicamente e/o emotivamente per un'altra persona?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> immagino di si.
> Come lo può anche fare un amico che ti ascolta e ti pone certe domande
> ...


Ok sono un extratterestre


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non potrebbe capitare (è una domanda in quanto io no sposata e no amante) che cose che uno non vede, non riconosce o comunque di cui non si rende conto emergono con più chiarezza nel momento in cui ci si coinvolge fisicamente e/o emotivamente per un'altra persona?


Tutto può essere. Ma poi devi essere in grado di vedere quelle cose nel contesto
Se mischi due contesti che non puoi mischiare proprio perchè sono relazioni imparagonabili corri il rischio di accentuare da una parte e minimizzare dall'altra.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok sono un extratterestre



Ciao

ma no ... 
Non tutti hanno le idee chiare. C'è anche chi non sa neanche perché tradisce, come si legge spesso ... capita. 
Posso però immaginare che a volte le esigenze si trasformano piano piano e un amante può rispondere proprio ad una nuova esigenza che nel matrimonio non è ancora stato un aspetto vissuto. Gente confusa, c'è  ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> L'avevo già scritto in precedenza per cui non è un gran segreto.
> Mi pareva di scopare una che è lì perché "bisogna", perché è suo dovere di moglie darmela.. Non percepivo nessun interesse, voglia, partecipazione da parte sua.
> Sembrava che scopasse come lavare i piatti: bisogna farlo.. non è un lavoro granché gravoso e qualcuno lo deve fare, per cui facciamolo e bon. E a me passava la voglia.
> Ovviamente lei diceva che non è vero e che sono io che mi sogno tutto. Può essere, ma rimane il fatto che questo è quello che percepivo.
> E non è per l'aspetto fisico, perché lei è invece eccezionalmente carina e ben fatta. Pancetta a parte.


Comunque gli uomini e pancetta e quell altro col culetto...bah
Un po' basita ma sempre più convinta che anche L omo è così


----------



## georgemary (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel senso che mi domando come sia possibile che un amante mi faccia scoprire i miei problemi matrimoniali?


Se c'è un amante di solito, a parte i seriali, un problema c'è, ma poi stando con l'amante ti scattono improvvisamente i confronti e probabilmente questo ti aiuta a capire ancora più a fondo il problema. A me sembra molto naturale come cosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non potrebbe capitare (è una domanda in quanto io no sposata e no amante) che cose che uno non vede, non riconosce o comunque di cui non si rende conto *emergono con più chiarezza* nel momento in cui ci si coinvolge fisicamente e/o emotivamente per un'altra persona?


purtroppo succede solo nei film e nei romanzi
il punto è che il coinvolgimento fisico ed emotivo con una nuova persona (l'amante) è il momento meno indicato per trarre conclusioni sulla stessa tematica relativa a una persona già presente nella tua vita (il partner)
lo sarebbe anche fra due persone nuove di zecca, per dire.

poi (osservazione elementare) con l'amante non sei sposato, e il grado di coinvolgimento che ti dà il matrimonio, la convivenza o comunque la coppia ufficiale godono di molteplici sfaccettature che in un rapporto clandestino non esistono o sono comunque limitate.
proprio questa visione dovrebbe  far capire che la chiarezza si dovrebbe farla prima dentro se stessi e poi, separatamente, con le persone coinvolte con noi.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel senso che mi domando come sia possibile che un amante mi faccia scoprire i miei problemi matrimoniali?


Mah
Forse li enfatizza 
Prima ti sembrano sostenibili poi non più non so azzardo
I mei io lo sapevo già x questo sono finita con l amante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> immagino di si.
> *Come lo può anche fare un amico che ti ascolta *e ti pone certe domande
> ...


esatto, questo lo può fare qualsiasi buon amico.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può perchè ti metti a fare paragoni che appunto non hanno senso
> Ci mancherebbe che con un'amante non siano solo rose e fiori. Che cazzo ci staresti a fare?
> Ma se inizi a pensare: lei è più brava di mia moglie (a letto) oppure lei mi capisce di più ecc ecc stai appunto paragonando mele a carciofi.


Si fare paragoni è una stronzata

Poi ci può stare che uno sia più bravi a letto
O più ironico
Più sportuvo che ne so
Ci sta ci sta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma no ...
> Non tutti hanno le idee chiare.* C'è anche chi non sa neanche perché tradisce,* come si legge spesso ... capita.
> ...



ci sono anche tanti paraculi, diciamo


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo succede solo nei film e nei romanzi
> il punto è che il coinvolgimento fisico ed emotivo con una nuova persona (l'amante) è il momento meno indicato per trarre conclusioni sulla stessa tematica relativa a una persona già presente nella tua vita (il partner)
> lo sarebbe anche fra due persone nuove di zecca, per dire.
> 
> ...


si ma questo è ovvio :up: mi riferivo più a delle dinamiche interne alla coppia, tra le due persone proprio, che spesso si danno per "buone" o che viviamo come giuste così, e che poi vediamo diversamente nei confronti.

a me è capitato.. però certo non faccio testo in questo contesto (fa pure rima) in quanto io non sono sposata e non ho un amante... mi è capitato nella relazione nuova..


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può perchè ti metti a fare paragoni che appunto non hanno senso
> Ci mancherebbe che con un'amante non siano solo rose e fiori. Che cazzo ci staresti a fare?
> Ma se inizi a pensare: lei è più brava di mia moglie (a letto) oppure lei mi capisce di più ecc ecc stai appunto paragonando mele a carciofi.


personalmente credo che non è tanto questione di paragoni (scopa meglio, è più bello, è più gentile,...), quanto piuttosto che l'avvicinarsi fisiciamente e emotivamente ad un'altra persona scuote la tua quotidianità, ti mette comunque in discussione e ti costringe - se così vogliamo dire - a ripensare a quanto hai nella tua vita. E lì si palesano (..non si scoprono improvvisamente..si palesano, si evidenziano!) le magagne della tua vita matrimoniale e non.


----------



## georgemary (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> personalmente credo che non è tanto questione di paragoni (scopa meglio, è più bello, è più gentile,...), quanto piuttosto che l'avvicinarsi fisiciamente e emotivamente ad un'altra persona scuote la tua quotidianità, ti mette comunque in discussione e ti costringe - se così vogliamo dire - a ripensare a quanto hai nella tua vita. E lì si palesano (..non si scoprono improvvisamente..si palesano, si evidenziano!) le magagne della tua vita matrimoniale e non.


Esatto


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Io vorrei vedere gli amanti alle prese con le grane quotidiane e lo dice una che ha zero routine nel suo matrimonio anzi la ricerca 
È triste un po' ma così 
Forse e dico forse innamorarsi una seconda volta sapresti meglio cosa evitare x cadere in crisi (io x prima certo errori non li farei più e credo anche mio marito, daremmo più spazio alla coppia troveremmo il tempo di fare gli amanti tra di noi)

Più in generale poi si cresce e si cambia e se non lo si fa insieme diventa più difficile


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Se c'è un amante di solito, a parte i seriali, un problema c'è, ma poi stando con l'amante ti scattono improvvisamente i confronti e probabilmente questo ti aiuta a capire ancora più a fondo il problema. A me sembra molto naturale come cosa.


Ma come fai a confrontare un uomo con cui vivi, affronti problemi, magarihai dei figli, che frequenti nella quotidianità nel bene e nel male con un uomo che quando lo vedi è ovvio che vada tutto per il meglio, con cui scopi senza problemi, con il quale ti concedi ritagli di tempo in cui ti senti l'unica donna al mondo?
Capisci che non è sensato un confronto?


----------



## sheldon (6 Agosto 2015)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi limito a dire che non sono d'accordo
> neanche apro il discorso, rischierei di fare seri danni


Ne ero sicuro,pero',se ben mi ricordo,tu sei  partita nella tua relazione ufficiale con altri presupposti:non hai mai garantito la fedelta' sessuale,onorevole nel dichiararlo al tuo compagno ed altrettanto nell'accettarlo.
Partendo da questo presupposto non mi aspettavo altro da te,guarda non è una accusa,anzi ritengo che se le parti impostano la loro relazione accettando queste premesse possano funzionare benissimo le cose  in caso di relazioni extra.
Ma non tutti partono od accettano queste premesse ed evidentemente anche il loro comportamento è diverso da quello che potrebbe essere il tuo.
Io quando esprimo un parere,perchè,diciamocela,alla fine di questo molte volte si tratta,tento di "allinearmi" con chi scrive,in una situazione simile ma in contesto diverso puo esserci un "suggerimento" anche opposto,proprio perchè non è quello che penso io in assoluto che devo dire,sarebbe sbagliato,bisogna sempre tenere conto della situazioni e delle premesse fatte.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un amante può palesare i problemi di un matrimonio?
> Ma perchè continuate a paragonare le mele con i carciofi?
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> personalmente credo che non è tanto questione di paragoni (scopa meglio, è più bello, è più gentile,...), quanto piuttosto che l'avvicinarsi fisiciamente e emotivamente ad un'altra persona scuote la tua quotidianità, ti mette comunque in discussione e ti costringe - se così vogliamo dire - a ripensare a quanto hai nella tua vita. E lì si palesano (..non si scoprono improvvisamente..si palesano, si evidenziano!) le magagne della tua vita matrimoniale e non.


Dopodiché ?
Che si fa?
Io x carattere sono irrequieta
Non avessi figli
...Forse cambierei partner ogni 3/4anni non so a volte ho qsto dubbio
Altre ho dubbio di aver scelto mio marito in un momento
In cui molto giovane cercavo altre cose che all
Epoca trovai in lui


In realtà io ero infelice nel mio matrimonio solo dopo tot anni 
Quando le ns diversità sono venute fuori passato idillio iniziale in concomitanza con trasferimento suoi 
Come io non posso trasformarmi nella casalinga affettuosa che lo
Segue in giro x il mondo lui non può divebtare ilMarito passionale e coinvolgente e affettuoso 
In più la logistica ci fotte 
La distanza alimenta o divide 

Io ho sbagliato compagno x me di vita ( non padre perché è eccezionale )

E mo sono ceci miei
 L amante era caratterialmente l opposto non si tratta di fare paragoni solo considerazioni

Forse con un uomo più dolce più presente più sessualmente attivo sarei stata più felice


----------



## AneleElena (6 Agosto 2015)

Quoto farfalla.. Non è sensato un confronto..
Premesso che non sono sposata ma convivo e che non ho mai tradito il mio compagno, penso che la relazione ufficiale e quella con l'amante siano due cose totalmente diverse


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certamente, quando si è talmente senza palle, senza cognizione, senza niente di niente da aver bisogno di un intervento esterno per vedere chiaramente nella propria vita.
> ma questo, perdonami, fa parte delle incapacità naturali, latenti o acquisite di una persona, e coinvolge qualsiasi ambito di quella vita.


Vero.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel senso che mi domando come sia possibile che un amante mi faccia scoprire i miei problemi matrimoniali?


il fatto stesso che uno/a abbia l'amante, secondo me significa che il suo matrimonio ha dei problemi, e anche belli grossi!
un matrimonio è tra due persone, se a un certo punto ti ritrovi in 3 o 4, non credi di avere problemi matrimoniali?


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come fai a confrontare un uomo con cui vivi, affronti problemi, magarihai dei figli, che frequenti nella quotidianità nel bene e nel male con un uomo che quando lo vedi è ovvio che vada tutto per il meglio, con cui scopi senza problemi, con il quale ti concedi ritagli di tempo in cui ti senti l'unica donna al mondo?
> Capisci che non è sensato un confronto?


Non lo è no

Però bisognerebbe saper fare quelle cose lì con il
Proprio uomo
Dai perché la vita famigliare deve ammazzare così il bello Dell amore che Palle e


Infatti tutte o quasi poi a farsi L amante e restare nel matrimonio  che ipocrisia io x prima

Si si hai un bel che dire ci ritroviamo abbiamo tante passioni il sesso Tornerà o andrà meglio
Se c'è e si e giù 


Per me poche balle è finita e si cerca di salvare il tutto attaccandosi anche a validi motivi come figli affetto stima calore


Ma di base sono scuse perché separarsi fa una paura fottuta per noi è per i figli

Io penzo così !

Il mio amante in queso si è preso
Le palle in mano e si è separato


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> feather, finché ragioni così non puoi uscirne.
> un amante, o meglio, un rapporto umano che sostanzialmente costruisci consapevolmente come hai fatto con le amicizie e col tuo matrimonio, può tuttalpiù mettere in evidenza i pregi e i difetti del tuo carattere, CHE HAI DALLA NASCITA.
> avere rapporti umani serve anche a capire te stesso e quello che senti in relazione a, oltre a darti soddisfazioni di varia natura.
> i problemi del tuo matrimonio si palesano vivendolo, non perché c'è qualcuno che ti suggerisce quali siano (secondo lui/lei) le magagne da sistemare e le sbavature da ristrutturare. un buon amante, se è anche un buon amico, può eventualmente farti un discorso come quello che ti sto facendo e basta.
> tutto il resto è cornice folcloristica che spesso e volentieri si attacca per esigenze di copione, solitamente quando si è particolarmente dissonanti con se stessi.


Ma lei non mi ha suggerito proprio nulla. Ma una relazione parallela ti da anche un metro di paragone. Il come ti senti in quella relazione e il come ti senti nell'altra. Sono due relazioni molto diverse ovviamente, ma alcune caratteristiche, caratteristiche che riconosco di volere in tutte le relazioni, le ho riconosciute solo quando le ho vissute. Prima era un vago malessere non meglio identificato e ampiamente ignorato.


----------



## georgemary (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come fai a confrontare un uomo con cui vivi, affronti problemi, magarihai dei figli, che frequenti nella quotidianità nel bene e nel male con un uomo che quando lo vedi è ovvio che vada tutto per il meglio, con cui scopi senza problemi, con il quale ti concedi ritagli di tempo in cui ti senti l'unica donna al mondo?
> Capisci che non è sensato un confronto?


Si certo che lo capisco 
Però scatta in modo inconscio secondo me, poi è logico che non vivendo la quotidianità non sai come sia veramente quell'uomo. Ma qua mora dice che suo marito è perfetto nel resto o sbaglio? Quindi avere l'altro le ha fatto capire, ma già lo sapeva, ma l'ha evidenziato di più che lei ha bisogno di più passione nella sua vita e non di un rapporto freddo...io parlo anche per me, nella storia con l'altro ho capito proprio questo.


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Dopodiché ?
> Che si fa?
> Io x carattere sono irrequieta
> Non avessi figli
> ...


Dopodichè si cacciano fuori pensieri, drammi, coraggio, paure, attributi e sangue e si prova a fare la scelta "giusta" sia essa separarsi (non necessariamente per stare con l'amante..anzi quasi mai secondo me!) o decidere di salvare il proprio matrimonio NONOSTANTE la crisi e il riconoscimento dei limiti della relazione ufficiale.
L'amante a vita non è la soluzione. Per me.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> il fatto stesso che uno/a abbia l'amante, secondo me significa che il suo matrimonio ha dei problemi, e anche belli grossi!
> un matrimonio è tra due persone, se a un certo punto ti ritrovi in 3 o 4, non credi di avere problemi matrimoniali?


Ma non è l'amante che me li fa scoprire e soprattutto non mi fa pensare che con lui andrebbe meglio. 
Perchè il punto è questo. L'amante è così bravo carino gentile ecc ecc che accentua i difetti dell'altro. Che probabilmente ci sono ma che non potrebbe mai essere come l'amante proprio perchè ha un ruolo e una posizione diversa nella tua vita
Anche il mio amante ha provato a dirmi "con mia moglie non è così ecc ecc" E certo che non è così. Tua moglie mica ti vede due ore al giorno e si mette autoreggenti e tutto il resto per farti star bene due ore, e poi ha il tempo di ascoltarti ferma a letto ecc ecc. Tua moglie deve lavorare mandare avanti una casa e accudire 3 figli. Che cazzo di paragoni fai? Prova a vivere con me un mese e poi vediamo se con tua moglie non è così ecc ecc. 
Poi certo dipende dai problemi e da quanto non sei davvero felice. E se non lo sei secondo me non ha bisogno di un amante per scoprirlo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si certo che lo capisco
> Però scatta in modo inconscio secondo me, poi è logico che non vivendo la quotidianità non sai come sia veramente quell'uomo. Ma qua mora dice che suo marito è perfetto nel resto o sbaglio? Quindi avere l'altro le ha fatto capire, ma già lo sapeva, ma l'ha evidenziato di più che lei ha bisogno di più passione nella sua vita e non di un rapporto freddo...io parlo anche per me, nella storia con l'altro ho capito proprio questo.


E quando avrà tutto questa passione quanto le mancherà tutto il resto?
A questo secondo me deve pensare.
Perchè è vero che l'amante le da tutta la passione di cui ha bisogno ma poi torna a casa e ha il resto
Se avesse tutta la passione e poi nulla?
Sarebbe più felice di adesso?


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può perchè ti metti a fare paragoni che appunto non hanno senso
> Ci mancherebbe che con un'amante non siano solo rose e fiori. Che cazzo ci staresti a fare?
> Ma se inizi a pensare: lei è più brava di mia moglie (a letto) oppure lei mi capisce di più ecc ecc stai appunto paragonando mele a carciofi.


Ma non sono mele o carciofi, sono entrambe relazioni. Ovvio che sono molto diverse, ma alcune caratteristiche le vorresti in entrambe le relazioni.
Vedi la risposta che ho dato a Chiara.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque gli uomini e pancetta e quell altro col culetto...bah
> Un po' basita ma sempre più convinta che anche L omo è così


Boh, io non capito cosa ho scritto di così tremendo... Era una nota a margine, mica ho detto che i problemi sono dovuti a questo.
Mah.. Sono appunto tardo sembra...


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Dopodichè si cacciano fuori pensieri, drammi, coraggio, paure, attributi e sangue e si prova a fare la scelta "giusta" sia essa separarsi (non necessariamente per stare con l'amante..anzi quasi mai secondo me!) o decidere di salvare il proprio matrimonio NONOSTANTE la crisi e il riconoscimento dei limiti della relazione ufficiale.
> L'amante a vita non è la soluzione. Per me.


Certo che no

Infatti io ho chiuso e comunque
Non sarei
Potuta  andare avanti Perché il
Mio amante si è separato proprio dopo aver sputato Sangue lacrime e non voleva un amante a vita

Il difficile è capire 
Poi va BE io vivo già
Come una separata quindi faccio un po difficoltà


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è l'amante che me li fa scoprire e soprattutto non mi fa pensare che con lui andrebbe meglio.
> Perchè il punto è questo. L'amante è così bravo carino gentile ecc ecc che accentua i difetti dell'altro. Che probabilmente ci sono ma che non potrebbe mai essere come l'amante proprio perchè ha un ruolo e una posizione diversa nella tua vita
> Anche il mio amante ha provato a dirmi "con mia moglie non è così ecc ecc" E certo che non è così. Tua moglie mica ti vede due ore al giorno e si mette autoreggenti e tutto il resto per farti star bene due ore, e poi ha il tempo di ascoltarti ferma a letto ecc ecc. Tua moglie deve lavorare mandare avanti una casa e accudire 3 figli. Che cazzo di paragoni fai? Prova a vivere con me un mese e poi vediamo se con tua moglie non è così ecc ecc.
> Poi certo dipende dai problemi e da quanto non sei davvero felice. E se non lo sei secondo me non ha bisogno di un amante per scoprirlo


ah ok, ho capito, ma io NON parlavo di confrontare i due, parlavo di stato di fatto: per riprendere quello che dici, è vero che per scoprire di non essere davvero felice e di avere problemi nel tuo matrimonio non c'è bisogno dell'amante, ma secondo me è anche vero che se hai l'amante, è garantito che non sei davvero felice e hai dei problemi!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ah ok, ho capito, ma io NON parlavo di confrontare i due, parlavo di stato di fatto: per riprendere quello che dici, è vero che per scoprire di non essere davvero felice e di avere problemi nel tuo matrimonio non c'è bisogno dell'amante, ma secondo me è anche vero che se hai l'amante, *è garantito che non sei davvero felice e hai dei problemi*!


A volte si
A volte no
Provate entrambe le situazioni


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è l'amante che me li fa scoprire e soprattutto non mi fa pensare che con lui andrebbe meglio.
> Perchè il punto è questo. L'amante è così bravo carino gentile ecc ecc che accentua i difetti dell'altro. Che probabilmente ci sono ma che non potrebbe mai essere come l'amante proprio perchè ha un ruolo e una posizione diversa nella tua vita
> Anche il mio amante ha provato a dirmi "con mia moglie non è così ecc ecc" E certo che non è così. Tua moglie mica ti vede due ore al giorno e si mette autoreggenti e tutto il resto per farti star bene due ore, e poi ha il tempo di ascoltarti ferma a letto ecc ecc. Tua moglie deve lavorare mandare avanti una casa e accudire 3 figli. Che cazzo di paragoni fai? Prova a vivere con me un mese e poi vediamo se con tua moglie non è così ecc ecc.
> Poi certo dipende dai problemi e da quanto non sei davvero felice. E se non lo sei secondo me non ha bisogno di un amante per scoprirlo



Anche io dissi uguale al mio amante
Che tutti i gg non mi avrebbe mica retto!!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io dissi uguale al mio amante
> Che tutti i gg non mi avrebbe mica retto!!!


Tutti i giorni? Noi dopo due giorni ci saremmo accoltellati


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non lo è no
> 
> Però bisognerebbe saper fare quelle cose lì con il
> Proprio uomo
> ...


Bene!


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Però pero
Sti matrimoni sono davvero
La tomba dell amore allora


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo succede solo nei film e nei romanzi
> il punto è che il coinvolgimento fisico ed emotivo con una nuova persona (l'amante) è il momento meno indicato per trarre conclusioni sulla stessa tematica relativa a una persona già presente nella tua vita (il partner)
> lo sarebbe anche fra due persone nuove di zecca, per dire.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Peccato che non sia quasi mai così .....


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come fai a confrontare un uomo con cui vivi, affronti problemi, magarihai dei figli, che frequenti nella quotidianità nel bene e nel male con un uomo che quando lo vedi è ovvio che vada tutto per il meglio, con cui scopi senza problemi, con il quale ti concedi ritagli di tempo in cui ti senti l'unica donna al mondo?
> Capisci che non è sensato un confronto?


Con ampissimi distinguo ma qualcosina la puoi confrontare..
Lascia perdere il sesso che non c'entra. Ma il tipo di dialogo che riesci a instaurare con una e con l'altra lo vedi bene. 
Potrebbe essere stata anche un amica per dire. Il fatto che fosse l'amante non è fondamentale.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte si
> A volte no
> Provate entrambe le situazioni


ma dai...adesso in un matrimonio senza problemi è possibile che ci sia anche l'amante?? e che è? matrimonio alla Oscar Wild? (che infatti non credo si sia mai sposato)
non nei matrimoni che usiamo noi, poi per carità la bigamia (o anche di più) esiste, tutti quanti senza problemi e amen


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si certo che lo capisco
> Però scatta in modo inconscio secondo me, poi è logico che non vivendo la quotidianità non sai come sia veramente quell'uomo. Ma qua mora dice che suo marito è perfetto nel resto o sbaglio? Quindi avere l'altro le ha fatto capire, ma già lo sapeva, ma l'ha evidenziato di più che lei ha bisogno di più passione nella sua vita e non di un rapporto freddo...io parlo anche per me, nella storia con l'altro ho capito proprio questo.


Ecco, qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai...*adesso in un matrimonio senza problemi è possibile che ci sia anche l'amante?? e che è? matrimonio alla Oscar Wild? (che infatti non credo si sia mai sposato)
> *non nei matrimoni che usiamo noi, poi per carità la bigamia (o anche di più) esiste, tutti quanti senza problemi e amen


Quello del Micione, che ha la vita più fantastica dell'universo almeno fino all'orizzonte degli eventi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quando avrà tutto questa passione quanto le mancherà tutto il resto?
> A questo secondo me deve pensare.
> Perchè è vero che l'amante le da tutta la passione di cui ha bisogno ma poi torna a casa e ha il resto
> Se avesse tutta la passione e poi nulla?
> Sarebbe più felice di adesso?


Sarà per questo che la cucina attuale propone baccalà con riduzione di frutti di bosco?

Come se si fosse incapaci di creare una scala di valori e scegliere?


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello del Micione, che ha la vita più fantastica dell'universo almeno fino all'orizzonte degli eventi.


e allora come mai il Micione viene sempre criticato a sangue?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai...adesso in un matrimonio senza problemi è possibile che ci sia anche l'amante?? e che è? matrimonio alla Oscar Wild? (che infatti non credo si sia mai sposato)
> non nei matrimoni che usiamo noi, poi per carità la bigamia (o anche di più) esiste, tutti quanti senza problemi e amen


Ricordo il periodo precedente in cui ho tradito mio marito come un periodo sereno. non ricordo particolari problemi se non le solite cazzate
A volte si vive il tradimento come un momento per sè scisso dal resto. Il resto va avanti come sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> e allora come mai il Micione viene sempre criticato a sangue?


Era sarcastico.

Il micione è un poveretto non perché tradisce ma perché lui si autodefinisce come un poveretto parlando della moglie e parlando delle amanti .


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era sarcastico.
> 
> Il micione è un poveretto non perché tradisce ma perché lui si autodefinisce come un poveretto parlando della moglie e parlando delle amanti .


e per come tradisce


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ricordo il periodo precedente in cui ho tradito mio marito come un periodo sereno. non ricordo particolari problemi se non le solite cazzate*
> A volte si vive il tradimento come un momento per sè scisso dal resto. Il resto va avanti come sempre.


perchè presumibilmente ti interessava l'amante e i bei momenti con lui...il che secondo me e' un problema matrimoniale!
e scopare con altri anche scindendo dal resto (= il proprio matrimonio, mica cazzi!) è un sintomo che il proprio matrimonio qualche problema ce l'abbia??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà per questo che la cucina attuale propone baccalà con riduzione di frutti di bosco?
> 
> Come se si fosse incapaci di creare una scala di valori e scegliere?


esattamente
a volte però si rapportano come uguaglianze due valori incommensurabili
sapere se stai facendo proprio questo errore dipende solo da te, non te lo può dire l'amante


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era sarcastico.
> 
> Il micione è un poveretto non perché tradisce ma perché lui si autodefinisce come un poveretto parlando della moglie e parlando delle amanti .


nel senso che se invece riverisse moglie e amanti, il suo matrimonio non avrebbe problemi?
ma che state dicendo?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo fosse tanto quello il problema. Infatti lei non ne ha mai parlato ne citato la cosa. È tornata su altri argomenti che riguardano la coppia, ma il sesso non lo ha mai citato manco di striscio. Credo che a lei più di tanto non freghi di scopare.
> E a me manca si scopare, ma quello che davvero mi pesa è la mancanza di dialogo e "connessione" con mia moglie. Abbiamo viste e desideri riguardo la vita molto molto distanti.
> Ci siamo arrivati male in verità. Perché a un certo punto mi sono rifiutato e lei s'è incazzata, giustamente se vogliamo. Ma io davvero ero stufo di scopare una con l'impressione di farlo perché "si fa così".
> 
> ...


Sei sicuro ? Secondo me invece talvolta chi si rifugia nell'amante lo fa proprio perché non è in grado di affrontare una matrimonio divenuto pesante, muto, deludente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente
> a volte però si rapportano come uguaglianze due valori incommensurabili
> sapere se stai facendo proprio questo errore dipende solo da te, non te lo può dire l'amante


È proprio un  "difetto" di costruzione della personalità.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro ? Secondo me invece talvolta chi si rifugia nell'amante lo fa proprio perché non è in grado di affrontare una matrimonio divenuto pesante, muto, deludente.


E non stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa?
Con la differenza che la pesantezza, la mutezza (o come si scrive in italiano), la delusione la realizzi proprio durante la relazione con l'amante. Perché la rende palese. Mentre prima era un malessere vago e indistinto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro ? Secondo me invece talvolta chi si rifugia nell'amante lo fa proprio perché non è in grado di affrontare una matrimonio divenuto pesante, muto, deludente.


Ma la delusione dipende dalle aspettative. Se c'è illusione rispetto a quello che può dare un matrimonio la delusione è certa. Ma una relazione con un amante non è un matrimonio.
Abbiamo appena letto storie in cui coppie createsi da tradimento quando si trasformano in matrimonio ricercano nella realtà o a livello fantastico una situazione di incertezza eccitante.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E non stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa?
> Con la differenza che la pesantezza, la mutezza (o come si scrive in italiano), la delusione la realizzi proprio durante la relazione con l'amante. Perché la rende palese. Mentre prima era un malessere vago e indistinto.


A me non sembra. Tu sostieni che la relazione con l'amante fa emergere difficoltà nel matrimonio quindi una consapevolezza post tradimento, io sostengo il contrario che si è consapevoli delle difficoltà ma si preferisce coccolarsi ( amante) invece che affrontare


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me non sembra. Tu sostieni che la relazione con l'amante fa emergere difficoltà nel matrimonio quindi una consapevolezza post tradimento, io sostengo il contrario che si è consapevoli delle difficoltà ma si preferisce coccolarsi ( amante) invece che affrontare



Ciao

credo, che esistono entrambe le situazioni ... 
Uno veramente si può rendere conto dopo, 
dando dei termini a un sentire che aveva e 
così raggiungere una consapevolezza. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E non stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa?
> Con la differenza che la pesantezza, la mutezza (o come si scrive in italiano), la delusione la realizzi proprio durante la relazione con l'amante. Perché la rende palese. Mentre prima era un malessere vago e indistinto.


mi chiedo perché proprio l'amante: se proprio devono esserci dei sistemi di riferimento in base ai quali stabilire la propria infelicità o felicità o sui quali valutare lo stato delle proprie giornate, che siano tuoi.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la delusione dipende dalle aspettative. Se c'è illusione rispetto a quello che può dare un matrimonio la delusione è certa. Ma una relazione con un amante non è un matrimonio.
> Abbiamo appena letto storie in cui coppie createsi da tradimento quando si trasformano in matrimonio ricercano nella realtà o a livello fantastico una situazione di incertezza eccitante.


Certo che dipende dalle aspettative, e chi non ne ha? proprio perché non è un matrimonio funziona come extra soddisfacente


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la delusione dipende dalle aspettative. Se c'è illusione rispetto a quello che può dare un matrimonio la delusione è certa. Ma una relazione con un amante non è un matrimonio.
> Abbiamo appena letto storie in cui coppie createsi da tradimento quando si trasformano in matrimonio ricercano nella realtà o a livello fantastico una situazione di incertezza eccitante.


Forse non riesco a spiegarmi. Non è che mi aspetti di vivere il matrimonio come la relazione con l'amante. 
Non sto comparando le due situazioni pari pari.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che esistono entrambe le situazioni ...
> Uno veramente si può rendere conto dopo,
> ...


io credo che chi si approccia con un amante sia consapevole che sta cercando qualcosa che non trova più nel matrimonio o convivenza  o ect ect ....


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi chiedo perché proprio l'amante: se proprio devono esserci dei sistemi di riferimento in base ai quali stabilire la propria infelicità o felicità o sui quali valutare lo stato delle proprie giornate, che siano tuoi.


Ma come fai a valutare una relazione paragonandola a... 
a che? A me da solo?
La puoi valutare sperimentandone altre..
Poi ripeto per la miliardesima volta. Chiaro che sono due relazioni diverse e non sono sovrapponibili, ma alcuni elementi sono quantomeno simili o no?


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io credo che chi si approccia con un amante sia consapevole che sta cercando qualcosa che non trova più nel matrimonio o convivenza  o ect ect ....



Ciao

si, ma non necessariamente sa di che natura è quel qualcosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ma non necessariamente sa di che natura è quel qualcosa ...
> 
> ...


Può essere ma che ci siano incrinature  lo si percepisce


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io credo che chi si approccia con un amante sia consapevole che sta cercando qualcosa che non trova più nel matrimonio o convivenza  o ect ect ....


Ma neanche per idea, io non mi sono reso conto di un cazzo finché non c'ero dentro.


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente
> a volte però si rapportano come uguaglianze due valori incommensurabili
> sapere se stai facendo proprio questo errore dipende solo da te, non te lo può dire l'amante


Nemmeno il coniuge, a dire il vero. Lui/lei può dirlo a se stesso, semmai


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea, io non mi sono reso conto di un cazzo finché non c'ero dentro.


Abbi pazienza ma perché ti sei fatto l'amante, quale motivazione ti ha spinto ?


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma lei non mi ha suggerito proprio nulla. Ma una relazione parallela ti da anche un metro di paragone. Il come ti senti in quella relazione e il come ti senti nell'altra. Sono due relazioni molto diverse ovviamente, ma alcune caratteristiche, caratteristiche che riconosco di volere in tutte le relazioni, le ho riconosciute solo quando le ho vissute. Prima era un vago malessere non meglio identificato e ampiamente ignorato.


Anche io le
Ho riconosciute solo
Dopo averle
Vissute

Probabilmente ero immatura prima


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni? Noi dopo due giorni ci saremmo accoltellati


Noi non credo

Caratterialmente lui è uno che saprebeb contenermi
Mio marito è come me impulsivo


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma perché ti sei fatto l'amante, quale motivazione ti ha spinto ?


Nessuna. Ci siamo baciati. Io manco mi sono reso conto di una cippa di niente. Solo nei mesi successivi ho cominciato a realizzare qualcosa.
All'inizio facevo.. in completo egoismo, mia moglie manco mi passava per la testa.
E non sono andato "in cerca", non ero lì con l'intenzione "adesso mi faccio un'amante".


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> perchè presumibilmente ti interessava l'amante e i bei momenti con lui...il che secondo me e' un problema matrimoniale!
> e scopare con altri anche scindendo dal resto (= il proprio matrimonio, mica cazzi!) è un sintomo che il proprio matrimonio qualche problema ce l'abbia??


Secondo me è un problema personale che nulla c'entra con i problemi matrimoniali


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E non stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa?
> Con la differenza che la pesantezza, la mutezza (o come si scrive in italiano), la delusione la realizzi proprio durante la relazione con l'amante. Perché la rende palese. Mentre prima era un malessere vago e indistinto.


In totale disaccordo


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà per questo che la cucina attuale propone baccalà con riduzione di frutti di bosco?
> 
> Come se si fosse incapaci di creare una scala di valori e scegliere?


Ma Sta benedetta passione !!!
Possibile che non possa coesistere con altro
Ci sarà qualche rapporto che funziona in cui sono presenti entrambi  una passione diciamo
Discreta e altre qualità

Io ci credo ancora 

Se no bisognerebbe essere tutti bigami


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordo il periodo precedente in cui ho tradito mio marito come un periodo sereno. non ricordo particolari problemi se non le solite cazzate
> A volte si vive il tradimento come un momento per sè scisso dal resto. Il resto va avanti come sempre.


Ma farfalla
Non ti mancava il sesso già prima?
No era serenità  apparente?
Come per me tra l'altro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma come fai a valutare una relazione paragonandola a...
> a che? A me da solo?
> La puoi valutare sperimentandone altre..
> Poi ripeto per la miliardesima volta. Chiaro che sono due relazioni diverse e non sono sovrapponibili, ma alcuni elementi sono quantomeno simili o no?


Cioè per sapere che il tuo matrimonio non funziona hai bisogno di  scoparti altra gente così da notare la differenza?
Quindi tutti quelli sposati dovrebbero fare delle prove per scoprire se il matrimonio funziona o no


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma perché ti sei fatto l'amante, quale motivazione ti ha spinto ?


Semplicemente ho incontrato un uomo da cui sono stata attratta come non mai e ho deciso di non rinunciare a questa cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma farfalla
> Non ti mancava il sesso già prima?
> No era serenità  apparente?
> Come per me tra l'altro


Quando ho iniziato la mia relazione avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito e anche durante tutta la mia relazione


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Quoto farfalla.. Non è sensato un confronto..
> Premesso che non sono sposata ma convivo e che non ho mai tradito il mio compagno, penso che la relazione ufficiale e quella con l'amante siano due cose totalmente diverse


a volte sono necessari complementi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Nessuna. Ci siamo baciati. Io manco mi sono reso conto di una cippa di niente. Solo nei mesi successivi ho cominciato a realizzare qualcosa.
> All'inizio facevo.. in completo egoismo, mia moglie manco mi passava per la testa.
> E non sono andato "in cerca", non ero lì con l'intenzione "adesso mi faccio un'amante".


Non nessuna, un bisogno egoistico che scaturiva da una mancanza di .... Passione, condivisione, sensualità, ect ? nel tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente ho incontrato un uomo da cui sono stata attratta *come non mai *e ho deciso di non rinunciare a questa cosa.


Quindi una passione diversa da quella  provata in passato.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi una passione diversa da quella  provata in passato.


si


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè per sapere che il tuo matrimonio non funziona hai bisogno di  scoparti altra gente così da notare la differenza?
> Quindi tutti quelli sposati dovrebbero fare delle prove per scoprire se il matrimonio funziona o no


Tutti non so. Io ne ho avuto bisogno.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non nessuna, un bisogno egoistico che scaturiva da una mancanza di .... Passione, condivisione, sensualità, ect ? nel tuo matrimonio.


Direi che già all'epoca mi sentivo solo nel matrimonio. Solo che non me ne rendevo neanche conto..
Non so bene come spiegarlo.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando ho iniziato la mia relazione avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito e anche durante tutta la mia relazione




Non avevo capito un casso

Ecco io a letto con due non riesco
Per quello ho dovuto scegliere 

Proprio non riesco 

Quante teste diverse


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Direi che già all'epoca mi sentivo solo nel matrimonio. Solo che non me ne rendevo neanche conto..
> Non so bene come spiegarlo.


Nel periodo in cui frequentavi l'altra non ti sentivi più solo ?


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non avevo capito un casso
> 
> Ecco io a letto con due non riesco
> Per quello ho dovuto scegliere
> ...


Nel mio caso la situazione "ha scelto" per me.
In quei 3 mesi ho avuto rapporti solo con il mio amante...e non per mia volontà.
E confesso che più passava il tempo e più sentivo sempre meno il peso del mancato contatto fisico con mio marito. La compensazione sembrava bastare. Poi ho realizzato che così il solco e il distacco con mio marito stava diventando sempre più incolmabile e ho deciso che era il momento di prendere ulteriormente coscienza del problema che affligge il mio matrimonio.

Poi..non voglio fare la santa..io mentre stavo con l'amante non posso certo dire che in quei momenti mi struggevo per le difficoltà del mio matrimonio. Sarei ipocrita. Semplicemente non ci pensavo e mi godevo il momento.


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso la situazione "ha scelto" per me.
> In quei 3 mesi ho avuto rapporti solo con il mio amante...e non per mia volontà.
> E confesso che più passava il tempo e più sentivo sempre meno il peso del mancato contatto fisico con mio marito. La compensazione sembrava bastare. Poi ho realizzato che così il solco e il distacco con mio marito stava diventando sempre più incolmabile e ho deciso che era il momento di prendere ulteriormente coscienza del problema che affligge il mio matrimonio.
> 
> Poi..non voglio fare la santa..io mentre stavo con l'amante non posso certo dire che in quei momenti mi struggevo per le difficoltà del mio matrimonio. Sarei ipocrita. Semplicemente non ci pensavo e mi godevo il momento.



....aggiungo: e come ha detto qualcuno forse in fondo sono stata "fortunata" che lui abbia chiuso relativamente in fretta. Alla lunga credo avrebbe definitivamente sfasciato la mia relazione ufficiale! non è una certezza, ovviamente, ma una netta percezione sì...


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel periodo in cui frequentavi l'altra non ti sentivi più solo ?


Per qualche mese all'inizio, prima che iniziasse a tirare i remi in barca, no. 
Ero in una relazione dove a lei, proprio perché non aveva altri interessi, interessavo io. Non il mio ruolo di attore nella scenetta di un matrimonio. 
O almeno così sentivo. In ogni caso mi ha chiarito che se mai avrò una donna a fianco voglia che sia lì per me, non per una situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per qualche mese all'inizio, prima che iniziasse a tirare i remi in barca, no.
> Ero in una relazione dove a lei, proprio perché non aveva altri interessi, interessavo io. Non il mio ruolo di attore nella scenetta di un matrimonio.
> O almeno così sentivo. In ogni caso mi ha chiarito che se mai avrò una donna a fianco voglia che sia lì per me, non per una situazione.


Gli interessavi tu in quanto amante. E' un ruolo anche questo.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli interessavi tu in quanto amante. E' un ruolo anche questo.


Si. Infatti ho precisato che è quello che sentivo. 
Che fosse reale o meno mi ha fatto capire cosa voglio e cos'è il mio matrimonio.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Si. Infatti ho precisato che è quello che sentivo.
> *Che fosse reale o meno mi ha fatto capire cosa voglio e cos'è il mio matrimonio.*


Pensi che tua moglie non voglia te?
O non ti vuole nel modo in cui tu vorresti? O non ti vuole come ti voleva lei?


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi che tua moglie non voglia te?
> O non ti vuole nel modo in cui tu vorresti? O non ti vuole come ti voleva lei?


Penso che mia moglie voglia essere sposata. Casetta, bambini e riscontro sociale. 
Chi e cosa sono io non è per lei tanto rilevante. Un qualsiasi bravo ragazzo farebbe uguale. 

Io invece ho realizzato, drammaticamente tardi, che voglio una che vede me e a cui interesso io. 

Che, per inciso, non è vero neppure nel caso dell'amante. Infatti ha levato le tende. 

Ma ciò non toglie che mi ha fatto realizzare e mettere a fuoco tutto questo.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Penso che mia moglie voglia essere sposata. Casetta, bambini e riscontro sociale.
> Chi e cosa sono io non è per lei tanto rilevante. Un qualsiasi bravo ragazzo farebbe uguale.
> 
> Io invece ho realizzato, drammaticamente tardi, che voglio una che vede me e a cui interesso io.
> ...



Ciao

ma tu non credi che un tale "risveglio" come lo hai avuto tu, possa accadere pure a lei?
Tu hai avuto bisogno di un incontro con un'amante, forse lei ha anche bisogno di qualcosa per riconoscere ciò. 


sienne


----------



## Man of Sexxx (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oh ggià!! sarà per quello che qui a torino ci sguazzo come fossi a venezia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...anche se a dirla tutta il detto è che noi veneti siamo i meridionali del nord..ma in fondo questa non l'ho mai capita!


Il veneto fu terra poverissima e di emigrazione....per questo molti veneti emigrarono a torino dopo la guerra..gli uomini alla fiat e le donne come governanti nelle ricche case torinesi; in tal guisa quindi sono assimilabili al meridione,altra terra di emigrazione....
inoltre i veneti hanno un carattere molto più aperto rispetto ai vicini del triveneto: trentini e altoatesini e sopratutto ai chiusi e diffidenti friulani.

tornando in topic....prima di rispondere ho letto fino a pag 30....poi mi sono stufato.....
alla fine la risposta è dentro di te .....fa bene sfogarsi e parlare ...in qualche modo ci si chiarisce le idee già parlandone....e non lo si puo' fare con tutti...parente no..amico no...collega no...e alla fine ci sono i forum.
Ma non ci si deve attendere una soluzione da un estraneo che non cammina nelle tue scarpe (dicono in USA) ...poi quelli che danno più consigli sono quelli che non li riescono a mettere in pratica.
Al massimo ognuno porta le sue esperienze e dal confronto si può capire ,trarre spunti o riflessioni su diversi punti di vista....ma io non mi permetterei mai di darti un consiglio senza conoscerti...in fondo anche gli analisti fanno questo:ti fanno parlare parlare parlare....fino a che una soluzione la trovi da solo ...
scusa la lunghezza del pippone
forza e coraggio vedrai che things can only get better!:up:


----------



## georgemary (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quando avrà tutto questa passione quanto le mancherà tutto il resto?
> A questo secondo me deve pensare.
> Perchè è vero che l'amante le da tutta la passione di cui ha bisogno ma poi torna a casa e ha il resto
> Se avesse tutta la passione e poi nulla?
> Sarebbe più felice di adesso?


Non sono mora, non posso rispondere per lei. Personalmente sentirmi desiderata, voluta è una componente importantissima di un rapporto di coppia e quando questo non c'è le cose positive mi crollano un po', l'ho scritto ieri non si può vivere da fratello e sorella


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> P*enso che mia moglie voglia essere sposata. Casetta, bambini e riscontro sociale.
> Chi e cosa sono io non è per lei tanto rilevante. Un qualsiasi bravo ragazzo farebbe uguale.
> 
> Io invece ho realizzato, drammaticamente tardi, che voglio una che vede me e a cui interesso io.
> ...


Oddio...deja vù terribile. Il mio ex amante romano mi disse pressochè le tue stesse parole....brrrrrr.
Ricordo che mi venne una voglia tremenda di abbracciarlo forte e chiedergli :" ma perchè non ti vai a prendere quello che ti meriti e vai via da tutto questo'" . Ovviamente non lo feci. Per rispetto. Per vigliaccheria. Rimasi a guardarlo. In silenzio.


----------



## georgemary (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando ho iniziato la mia relazione avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito e anche durante tutta la mia relazione


Io avevo sempre capito che già avevi problemi con tuo marito


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me è un problema personale che nulla c'entra con i problemi matrimoniali


secondo me o stai single, e fai quello che ti pare

o stai in coppia aperta, idem

ma se stai in coppia e tradisci, l'unione qualche problema ce l'ha
l'amante è solo l'evidenza del problema


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> Il veneto fu terra poverissima e di emigrazione....per questo molti veneti emigrarono a torino dopo la guerra..gli uomini alla fiat e le donne come governanti nelle ricche case torinesi; in tal guisa quindi sono assimilabili al meridione,altra terra di emigrazione....
> inoltre i veneti hanno un carattere molto più aperto rispetto ai vicini del triveneto: trentini e altoatesini e sopratutto ai chiusi e diffidenti friulani.
> 
> tornando in topic....prima di rispondere ho letto fino a pag 30....poi mi sono stufato.....
> ...



Ciao

benvenuto su queste sponde ... 

Curiosità: da cosa la scelta del tuo nick?


sienne


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> benvenuto su queste sponde ...
> 
> ...


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa! anticipata di poco :up:


----------



## Man of Sexxx (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa! anticipata di poco :up:


mmm forse se si vedesse la mia foto un po' si capirebbe...come mai nn si vede l'ho messa...


ps: non andiamo ot se no la povera mora non si raccapezza piu' please


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Oddio...deja vù terribile. Il mio ex amante romano mi disse pressochè le tue stesse parole....brrrrrr.
> Ricordo che mi venne una voglia tremenda di abbracciarlo forte e chiedergli :" ma perchè non ti vai a prendere quello che ti meriti e vai via da tutto questo'" . Ovviamente non lo feci. Per rispetto. Per vigliaccheria. Rimasi a guardarlo. In silenzio.


Abbracciarlo? A me suscita la reazione opposta


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> Il veneto fu terra poverissima e di emigrazione....per questo molti veneti emigrarono a torino dopo la guerra..gli uomini alla fiat e le donne come governanti nelle ricche case torinesi; in tal guisa quindi sono assimilabili al meridione,altra terra di emigrazione....
> inoltre i veneti hanno un carattere molto più aperto rispetto ai vicini del triveneto: trentini e altoatesini e sopratutto ai chiusi e diffidenti friulani.
> 
> tornando in topic....prima di rispondere ho letto fino a pag 30....poi mi sono stufato.....
> ...


Nulla di cui scusarti. Come detto più volte apprezzo e rispetto tutti gli interventi: ascoltare e avere l'occasione di parlare mi fa un gran bene e ti ringrazio di avermi dedicato del tempo per dare il tuo punto di vista!


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa! anticipata di poco :up:



Ciao

pure le tre x suscitano curiosità ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me o stai single, e fai quello che ti pare
> 
> o stai in coppia aperta, idem
> 
> ...


Mai voluto una coppia aperta e mi sono sposata perchè amavo quell'uomo e non desideravo nulla di diverso da quello. Siamo stati insieme 9 anni prima, direi che il passo l'ho valutato parecchio 

Io non dico che non ne avesse, dico che non ricordo ne avesse ne avevo la percezione che ne avesse.


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> pure le tre x suscitano curiosità ...
> 
> ...


essì, rafforzativo del sex :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu non credi che un tale "risveglio" come lo hai avuto tu, possa accadere pure a lei?
> Tu hai avuto bisogno di un incontro con un'amante, forse lei ha anche bisogno di qualcosa per riconoscere ciò.
> ...


Ne dubito molto ma tutto può essere a questo mondo. 
In ogni, cosa proponi?


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbracciarlo? A me suscita la reazione opposta


Diverse reazioni. Diverse sensibilità. Credo sia tutto qui.
Istintivamente mi veniva da abbracciarlo perchè lo vedevo soffrire moltissimo per questo sentirsi imprigionato in una categoria che la moglie gli aveva affibbiato ma che non sentiva affatto sua (..o così io lo percepivo! magari mi sbagliavo eh?!). E per l'affetto che provavo per lui, l'azione istintiva sarebbe stata quella di abbracciarlo. L'avrei fatto con qualunque AMICO mi avesse detto la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Diverse reazioni. Diverse sensibilità. Credo sia tutto qui.
> *Istintivamente mi veniva da abbracciarlo perchè lo vedevo soffrire moltissimo per questo sentirsi imprigionato in una categoria *che la moglie gli aveva affibbiato ma che non sentiva affatto sua (..o così io lo percepivo! magari mi sbagliavo eh?!). E per l'affetto che provavo per lui, l'azione istintiva sarebbe stata quella di abbracciarlo. L'avrei fatto con qualunque AMICO mi avesse detto la stessa cosa.


Soffriva moltissimo ma restava lì...


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Soffriva moltissimo ma restava lì...


Sì farfalla, hai ragione. Infatti non lo voglio dipingere come una "povera vittima"...evidentemente gli stava (e sta!) benone così in fondo.
Ma se devo riferirmi a quel preciso dettaglio ricordo distintamente questa sensazione di tenerezza e di difficoltà che mi aveva suscitato. Tutto qui!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sì farfalla, hai ragione. Infatti non lo voglio dipingere come una "povera vittima"...evidentemente gli stava (e sta!) benone così in fondo.
> Ma se devo riferirmi a quel preciso dettaglio ricordo distintamente questa sensazione di tenerezza e di difficoltà che mi aveva suscitato. Tutto qui!


Ma no figurati! ho capito cosa intendevi. Ho risposto con la mia ipotetica reazione. 
Oggi sono un po' più cattiva del solito


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai voluto una coppia aperta e mi sono sposata perchè amavo quell'uomo e non desideravo nulla di diverso da quello. Siamo stati insieme 9 anni prima, direi che il passo l'ho valutato parecchio
> 
> Io non dico che non ne avesse, dico che non ricordo ne avesse ne avevo la percezione che ne avesse.


e come immaginavi il tuo matrimonio? che avreste veleggiato senza problemi, tanto da a un certo punto farti l'amante? non credo!

e per es. la Carola che dice che per il marito ora prova solo affetto, è un problema matrimoniale oppure no?
per me SI' (anche per lei credo, non mi sembra tanto contenta)...insomma secondo me i problemi matrimoniali sono a monte dell'amante


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no figurati! ho capito cosa intendevi. Ho risposto con la mia ipotetica reazione.
> Oggi sono un po' più cattiva del solito


ahahah non ti preoccupare. Io sono calma solo per sopravvenuta spossatezza da troppi mesi senza ferie. Da domani ferie e a settembre credo che all'occorrenza vedrete "una mora decisamente cattiva"


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> e come immaginavi il tuo matrimonio? che avreste veleggiato senza problemi, tanto da a un certo punto farti l'amante? non credo!
> 
> e per es. la Carola che dice che per il marito ora prova solo affetto, è un problema matrimoniale oppure no?
> per me SI' (anche per lei credo, non mi sembra tanto contenta)...insomma secondo me i problemi matrimoniali sono a monte dell'amante


Free non ti seguo
I problemi ci sono in ogni matrimonio e io e mio marito come tutti ne abbiamo affrontati tanti. Da quelli economici a quelli lavorativi ecc ecc
Non ricordo o non avevo la sensazione di avere problemi con lui. Nel senso che stavo bene ed ero felice con lui.
Quello che Carola prova ora lo provo ORA anch'io e infatti non mi senti più parlare di una coppia che non ha problemi. 
Ah per inciso. Non ho mai pensato che avrei tradito mio marito. Non lo pensavo nemmeno quando ho conosciuto l'altro.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Soffriva moltissimo ma restava lì...


Non è cosi semplice però venire via quando si vuole bene 
Madonna tutti forti e sicuri e  tutti pronti a chiudere relazioni all istante ?
A puntare il dito con facile ironia 

Chiaramente se scopi fuori hai problemi e se sei maledettamente attratta da un altro x amore puoi rinunciare dai non raccontiamoci Palle 
Invece siamo umano e quindi deboli e ci sta la scopata x attrazione come il lamentarsi e non venire via


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ne dubito molto ma tutto può essere a questo mondo.
> In ogni, cosa proponi?



Ciao

cosa ti ha svegliato questo bisogno latente?
L'essere stato visto e preso in considerazione in quel frangente che avevate. 
Percepire che si viene visti, fa spostare montagne ... 
Entra nel mondo di tua moglie con interesse e non lasciarti condurre da cosa pensi che sia. 
Scoprila ... e lei ti vedrà differentemente. Potrebbe essere una strada. Ma ci vuole pazienza. 
Voi siete molto incanalati in una direzione con un certo circolo vizioso, secondo me ... provare non nuoce. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non è cosi semplice però venire via quando si vuole bene
> Madonna tutti forti e sicuri e  tutti pronti a chiudere relazioni all istante ?
> A puntare il dito con facile ironia
> 
> ...


E chi ha detto che sia semplice? Lo dici a me?
Ma non direi mai una cosa del genere alla mia amante e soprattutto se avessi quella certezza prenderei una decisione
La realtà è che alla fine di sta bene anche così pur di restare e allora non lagnartene 
Il grassetto non l'ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti ha svegliato questo bisogno latente?
> L'essere stato visto e preso in considerazione in quel frangente che avevate.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free non ti seguo
> I problemi ci sono in ogni matrimonio e io e mio marito come tutti ne abbiamo affrontati tanti. Da quelli economici a quelli lavorativi ecc ecc
> Non ricordo o non avevo la sensazione di avere problemi con lui. Nel senso che stavo bene ed ero felice con lui.
> Quello che Carola prova ora lo provo ORA anch'io e infatti non mi senti più parlare di una coppia che non ha problemi.
> Ah per inciso. Non ho mai pensato che avrei tradito mio marito. Non lo pensavo nemmeno quando ho conosciuto l'altro.


Ma io non so bene cosa provo

Però
La mia situazione è alquanto anomala 
Vivere separatamente in due città anzi paesi diversi cambia molto
Può inizialmebte alimentare come poi allontanare 
Ad ed domani arriva e non lo vedo da tre settimane poiché era negli Stati uniti 
Ho voglia di vederlo? Si
Di partire noi 5? Anche 

Però quando non ti vedi o hai pochi gg come durante la settimana riponi in quei due gg una tale aspettativa che la prima cosa che va storta e una grossa delusione 
Tipo non scopiamo? Io mi incasso abbiamo due notti 
Non sei comprensivo ma muori di sonno?
All inizio pensi che tenerezza riposati hai jet leg
Dopo anni ti scassi le palle vuoi poterti vivere tuo marito 

Insomma il mio non è un matrimonio normale e ho riempito vuoto anche affettivi con amante 
Che poi ci scopssi alla grande meglio
Ma lui c era x dire ad accompagnarmi
In h dal meccanico ecc

Io di fatto non sono sposata potrebbe essere mio
Marito l amante x la frequenza con cui lo vedo 
Mi spiego ??


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free non ti seguo
> I problemi ci sono in ogni matrimonio e io e mio marito come tutti ne abbiamo affrontati tanti. Da quelli economici a quelli lavorativi ecc ecc
> Non ricordo o non avevo la sensazione di avere problemi con lui. Nel senso che stavo bene ed ero felice con lui.
> Quello che Carola prova ora lo provo ORA anch'io e infatti non mi senti più parlare di una coppia che non ha problemi.
> Ah per inciso. Non ho mai pensato che avrei tradito mio marito. Non lo pensavo nemmeno quando ho conosciuto l'altro.


vero, ci sono vari tipi di problemi (anzi è assurdo secondo me pensare a un matrimonio senza problemi), tuttavia se i problemi riguardano i sentimenti e quindi di conseguenza molto probabilmente la sfera sessuale, può darsi che spunti anche l'amante
un matrimonio in cui l'amore viene sostituito dall'affetto è secondo me un matrimonio che sta in piedi per svariati motivi, ad es. anche grazie all'amante-stampella, ma sempre matrimonio problematico è, secondo me
infatti tanti ammettono che non c'è più passione, che è come essere fratello e sorella etc. etc.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero, ci sono vari tipi di problemi (anzi è assurdo secondo me pensare a un matrimonio senza problemi), tuttavia se i problemi riguardano i sentimenti e quindi di conseguenza molto probabilmente la sfera sessuale, può darsi che spunti anche l'amante
> un matrimonio in cui l'amore viene sostituito dall'affetto è secondo me un matrimonio che sta in piedi per svariati motivi, ad es. anche grazie all'amante-stampella, ma sempre matrimonio problematico è, secondo me
> infatti tanti ammettono che non c'è più passione, che è come essere fratello e sorella etc. etc.


Free ma questo è il mio matrimonio ora
Quando ho avuto quella relazione il mio matrimonio non era così
Questo non cercando di dirt


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free ma questo è il mio matrimonio ora
> Quando ho avuto quella relazione il mio matrimonio non era così
> Questo non cercando di dirt


E c'è la fai a reggerlo farfalla sto matrimonio adesso?
Io vivo separata ad es x motivi lavorativi
Fossimo insieme come coppia normale o ci ritroviamo o credo scoppieremmo

Solo
Che non avendo possibilità x capirlo sto in sta indecisione 
Anche le vacanze non so se saranno un buon termometro perché mare posto figo insomma dufficile che vada storto mio marito è pieno di vita sportivo disponibile 

E'la ns vita che è un casino fusi orari aerei Skype


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free ma questo è il mio matrimonio ora
> Quando ho avuto quella relazione il mio matrimonio non era così
> Questo non cercando di dirt


e com'era? amavi così tanto tuo marito che ti sei trovata un amante?
può darsi che sia un tipo di amore pure questo, tuttavia introdurre di nascosto un'altra persona nella propria vita a me non sembra sintomo di grande amore matrimoniale, mi sembra l'esatto contrario


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> E c'è la fai a reggerlo farfalla sto matrimonio adesso?
> Io vivo separata ad es x motivi lavorativi
> Fossimo insieme come coppia normale o ci ritroviamo o credo scoppieremmo
> 
> ...


Si certo che lo reggo
Se non lo reggessi avrei già preso decisioni diverse. 
Invece mi sono data del tempo per capire e ora sono serena. 
Sicuramente non ho il matrimonio perfetto, anzi
Ma come dico spesso io ho la torta e mi manca la ciliegina. Starei peggio con la ciliegina senza la torta. Starei meglio se avessi entrambi
Abbiamo le stesse passioni, i nostri spazi e stiamo bene insieme.
Ormai direi che litighiamo solo per i figli
Lui è in terapia da mesi e qualche cambiamento lo noto. Poi cosa ci riserverà il futuro vedremo.
Al momento va bene così


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Apro un thread sul matrimonio?
Ma davvero qualcuno pensa di trovare la soddisfazione a tutti i propri bisogni emotivi, intellettuali, sentimentali e sessuali con una persona?
Per ognuno questi bisogni variano per intensità e importanza.
Provate ad avere gravi problemi urinari e vedrete come considererete la mancanza di sesso provvidenziale.
Oppure fate più lavori e arrivate a casa stravolti e poi vedete come la mancanza di scambio intellettuale com'è riposante.
E se questo accade all'altro?
Non sia mai! Lesi i nostri diritti!


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread sul matrimonio?
> *Ma davvero qualcuno pensa di trovare la soddisfazione a tutti i propri bisogni emotivi, intellettuali, sentimentali e sessuali con una persona?*
> Per ognuno questi bisogni variano per intensità e importanza.
> Provate ad avere gravi problemi urinari e vedrete come considererete la mancanza di sesso provvidenziale.
> ...


Sto sperimentando da mesi la situazione ideale (ovviamente per me e in questa fase della vita) ... ognuno dei due con la sua casa i suoi spazi i suoi tempi e i suoi casini che si condividono quando si desidera farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sto sperimentando da mesi la situazione ideale (ovviamente per me e in questa fase della vita) ... ognuno dei due con la sua casa i suoi spazi i suoi tempi e i suoi casini che si condividono quando si desidera farlo.


Un sogno praticamente.....


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Infatti il matrimonio è una forzatura 
E 'contro natura stare tutta la vita con una persona scelta anni prima 
Si cresce di cambia si modificano le proprie esigenze si prova attrazione per altri
Ma chi l ha inventato?? La religione ?

Cioè sta cosa di stare in coppia ...in eterno


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti il matrimonio è una forzatura
> E 'contro natura stare tutta la vita con una persona scelta anni prima
> Si cresce di cambia si modificano le proprie esigenze si prova attrazione per altri
> Ma chi l ha inventato?? La religione ?
> ...


Ecco su questo dissento
Anche perchè nessuno ti obbliga a rimanerci


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti il matrimonio è una forzatura
> E 'contro natura stare tutta la vita con una persona scelta anni prima
> Si cresce di cambia si modificano le proprie esigenze si prova attrazione per altri
> Ma chi l ha inventato?? La religione ?
> ...


Ammalati e poi vedi come lo apprezzi il legame.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un sogno praticamente.....


eh si, ora entrambi volevamo questo... tra le altre cose questa libertà paradossalmente fa si che la voglia di stare assieme sia sempre molto forte. Certe settimane è convivenza quasi continua o da me o da lei.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si, ora entrambi volevamo questo... tra le altre cose questa libertà paradossalmente fa si che la voglia di stare assieme sia sempre molto forte. Certe settimane è convivenza quasi continua o da me o da lei.


non ricordo se sei separato o meno ma io credo che questa sia la soluzione ideale dopo una separazione.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un sogno praticamente.....


Mah
Bisognerebbe pero poter  condividere le rogne 
Io vivo così però ho i ragazzi che sono la mia vita ma essere in due è più bello

Per il resto molte amiche invidiano il mio matrimonio
Invece osi e tropp 
Due case ma col meno nella stessa città 

Mi accingo verso aeroporto che arriva mio marito 
Sono contenta ad es che torni
Mi ha scritto dall aereo che è felice felicissimo e ha mandato una sua foto ai ragazzi sulla chat che abbiamo ..è un po tirato ha avuto grane su grane e soptutto sta volta ha patito molto la distanza 
Quando fa così ... A me si smuove qualcosa dentro 
Chi ci capisce più niente 

Buone vacanze a tutti però


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti il matrimonio è una forzatura
> E 'contro natura stare tutta la vita con una persona scelta anni prima
> Si cresce di cambia si modificano le proprie esigenze si prova attrazione per altri
> *Ma chi l ha inventato?? *La religione ?
> ...


Gli avvocati :singleeye:


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammalati e poi vedi come lo apprezzi il legame.


Ma cazzo brunetta tie'!!!!

Non mi ci far pensare che sarei sola 
O lui si licenzia 

Comunque dai se pensiamo al peggio non facciamo più nulla


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread sul matrimonio?
> Ma davvero qualcuno pensa di trovare la soddisfazione a tutti i propri bisogni emotivi, intellettuali, sentimentali e sessuali con una persona?
> Per ognuno questi bisogni variano per intensità e importanza.
> Provate ad avere gravi problemi urinari e vedrete come considererete la mancanza di sesso provvidenziale.
> ...


io lo penso
non capisco che c'entrino situazioni contingenti e momentanee con lo stare bene in coppia
secondo me se si trova una persona con cui si sta bene in coppia (chiamiamolo amore, direi!) si sta meglio che da soli o passando da un'avventura all'altra


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ricordo se sei separato o meno ma io credo che questa sia la soluzione ideale dopo una separazione.


da molti anni... subito dopo la separazione secondo me la situazione ideale è stare senza legami per un certo tempo. Poi si, l'ultima cosa che farei oggi come oggi è risposarmi.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco su questo dissento
> Anche perchè nessuno ti obbliga a rimanerci


Invece si
Non è un obbligo ma un po tutti si tira due somme a te manca la ciliegia ad un altro la panna
Non ci accontentiamo e finiamo con amante poi l amante ci manda a cagare  o sparisce o vuole di più e torniamo all
Ovile dicendo che salveremo la coppia che ne tutto sommato
Siamo felici 
Tutto sommato????
A me sa di ipocrisia bella e buona


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco su questo dissento
> Anche perchè nessuno ti obbliga a rimanerci


Comunque era abbastanza ironico eh

Tanto la vita è tutta un compromesso
Ma a me piacerebbe credere ancora in un amore tanto appagante che male c'è ?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque era abbastanza ironico eh
> 
> Tanto la vita è tutta un compromesso
> Ma a me piacerebbe credere ancora in un amore tanto appagante che male c'è ?


Nulla infatti io ci credo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma cazzo brunetta tie'!!!!
> 
> Non mi ci far pensare che sarei sola
> O lui si licenzia
> ...



Il legame è nato per questo: nel bene e nel male.
Se si è Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise si scioglie senza problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> io lo penso
> non capisco che c'entrino situazioni contingenti e momentanee con lo stare bene in coppia
> secondo me se si trova una persona con cui si sta bene in coppia (chiamiamolo amore, direi!) si sta meglio che da soli o passando da un'avventura all'altra


Lo penso anch'io.

Ma le situazioni contingenti poi per alcuni prendono il sopravvento.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il legame è nato per questo: nel bene e nel male.
> Se si è Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise si scioglie senza problemi.


come insegna San Alain Aspect, il vero legame di una coppia è per sempre, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte... non contano nè distanza nè tempo!


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammalati e poi vedi come lo apprezzi il legame.


Il legame come stampella per non sentirsi abbandonati nel momento del bisogno..?


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread sul matrimonio?
> Ma davvero qualcuno pensa di trovare la soddisfazione a tutti i propri bisogni emotivi, intellettuali, sentimentali e sessuali con una persona?
> Per ognuno questi bisogni variano per intensità e importanza.
> Provate ad avere gravi problemi urinari e vedrete come considererete la mancanza di sesso provvidenziale.
> ...


E quindi? Cosa proponi? Di soprassedere ai propri bisogni in virtù di un greater good?


----------



## Man of Sexxx (6 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Nulla di cui scusarti. Come detto più volte apprezzo e rispetto tutti gli interventi: ascoltare e avere l'occasione di parlare mi fa un gran bene e ti ringrazio di avermi dedicato del tempo per dare il tuo punto di vista!


approfitta delle vacanze per rilassarti e vivere a pieno il tuo matrimonio...lontano dalla routine lavorativa ci potranno essere nuovi spunti di riflessione.
sono l'ultimo a poter dare consigli (mai stato sposato) ...ma cerca il dialogo in questo periodo...intimità...cerca di vedere in fondo dentro a te a,al tuo matrimonio e a tuo marito...lo hai sposato; cerca di ricordarne il perchè....prendi un foglio a fine vacanza e scrivi i pro e i contro..cerca di capire se continuare puo' avere un senso.In fondo finora non è successo nulla di irreparabile...un matrimonio che si chiude invece non si ripara; per cui cerca di fare tutti i tentativi e le prove possibili.
A settembre ne riparliamo.....magari il marito nelle ferie diventa uno scopatore pazzo come la moglie di Ingenuo:mexican:


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il legame è nato per questo: nel bene e nel male.
> Se si è Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise si scioglie senza problemi.


Non la penso così
Poi capisco il
Timore della solitudine per carità


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E quindi? Cosa proponi? Di soprassedere ai propri bisogni in virtù di un greater good?


Propongo di adeguarsi al principio di realtà e stabilire le proprie priorità e accettare che alcuni bisogni non troveranno soddisfazione e scopriremo che sono bisogni ma desideri.
Io credo che tu abbia valutato male le tue priorità.
Prima erano una famiglia e accudimento e hai scelto di conseguenza.
Poi hai capito che l'intimità è prioritaria.
Non sono neanche cose incompatibili.
Quello che dovresti esplorare con un terapeuta è se l'accudimento è ancora la condizione necessaria per far emergere il bisogno di intimità.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io.
> 
> Ma le situazioni contingenti poi per alcuni prendono il sopravvento.


ho sempre pensato che se si ama, si vive in coppia come se l'amore fosse eterno (poi ovviamente non è mica detto, ma non è questo il punto, il punto è proprio vivere senza "scadenze")
quindi le situazioni contingenti non dovrebbero influire, se invece influiscono si è perso quel modo di vivere (e quell'amore, almeno in gran parte)


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo che lo reggo
> Se non lo reggessi avrei già preso decisioni diverse.
> Invece mi sono data del tempo per capire e ora sono serena.
> Sicuramente non ho il matrimonio perfetto, anzi
> ...


Non ti e' mai venuto il sospetto che il blocco di tuo marito derivi proprio dal tuo tradimento?
Che abbia percepito molto piu' di quanto tu creda?
Che invece della terapia per dei suoi presunti problemi psicologici forse servirebbe parlarvi a cuore aperto voi due?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ti e' mai venuto il sospetto che il blocco di tuo marito derivi proprio dal tuo tradimento?
> Che abbia percepito molto piu' di quanto tu creda?
> Che invece della terapia per dei suoi presunti problemi psicologici forse servirebbe parlarvi a cuore aperto voi due?


No 
Lui conosce il tipo con cui l'ho tradito. Dubito che se avesse anche il minimo sospetto potrebbe frequentarlo come lo frequenta
La terapia serve a lui. Io il mio percorso l'ho fatto.
Non confesserò il mio tradimento nemmeno sotto tortura per mille motivi non per ultimo quello che rovinerei un'altra famiglia.


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Lui conosce il tipo con cui l'ho tradito. Dubito che se avesse anche il minimo sospetto potrebbe frequentarlo come lo frequenta
> La terapia serve a lui. Io il mio percorso l'ho fatto.
> Non confesserò il mio tradimento nemmeno sotto tortura per mille motivi non per ultimo quello che rovinerei un'altra famiglia.


Non intendevo tu dovessi rivelare nomi e cognomi. 
Ma parlargli di una fase in cui sei stata distante. 
Perche' quella distanza lui probabilmente non ha neanche la piu' vaga idea da che cosa derivi. 
Ma sicuramente l'ha percepita e ne ha sofferto. 
Difficilmente si riesce a dissimulare cosi bene. Anche se chi tradisce in genere pensa di si...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non intendevo tu dovessi rivelare nomi e cognomi.
> Ma parlargli di una fase in cui sei stata distante.
> Perche' quella distanza lui probabilmente non ha neanche la piu' vaga idea da che cosa derivi.
> *Ma sicuramente l'ha percepita e ne ha sofferto. *
> Difficilmente si riesce a dissimulare cosi bene. Anche se chi tradisce in genere pensa di si...


ho i miei dubbi su questo. Non mi sono mai sentita distante da lui. Lo sono stata e lo ha percepito e ne abbiamo parlato molto parecchio tempo dopo la fine della mia storia
non ho capito cosa dovessi dissimulare però


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho i miei dubbi su questo. Non mi sono mai sentita distante da lui. Lo sono stata e lo ha percepito e ne abbiamo parlato molto parecchio tempo dopo la fine della mia storia
> non ho capito cosa dovessi dissimulare però


Dissimulare il fatto di avere avuto la testa altrove. 
Se parliamo di relazioni. 
Il marito di una mia amica ha avuto degli attacchi di panico. 
Mentre lei lo tradiva e diceva che era impossibile lui avesse capito alcunche' perche' a casa non era cambiato niente e lei era impeccabile. 
Lui non pensava al tradimento certo, ma 'sentiva' che le cose non quadravano....


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non intendevo tu dovessi rivelare nomi e cognomi.
> Ma parlargli di una fase in cui sei stata distante.
> Perche' quella distanza lui probabilmente non ha neanche la piu' vaga idea da che cosa derivi.
> Ma sicuramente l'ha percepita e ne ha sofferto.
> Difficilmente si riesce a dissimulare cosi bene. Anche se chi tradisce in genere pensa di si...


è una cosa che penso anche io e tempo fa ne avevo parlato a farfalla


----------



## AneleElena (6 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a volte sono necessari complementi


Casa intendi?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a volte sono necessari complementi





AneleElena ha detto:


> Casa intendi?


Surreale.


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Casa intendi?


che riuscire ad avere tutto da una sola persona è difficile e raro.

e qui lo constatiamo quasi ogni giorno.


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> ...magari il marito nelle ferie diventa uno scopatore pazzo come la moglie di Ingenuo:mexican:


:carneval:


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che riuscire ad avere tutto da una sola persona è difficile e raro.
> 
> e qui lo constatiamo quasi ogni giorno.


Allora secondo me bisogna mettere subito le cose in chiaro e se il rapporto con l'ufficiale non soddisfa, dargli la possibilità di scelta.


----------



## oceansize (7 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dissimulare il fatto di avere avuto la testa altrove.
> Se parliamo di relazioni.
> Il marito di una mia amica ha avuto degli attacchi di panico.
> Mentre lei lo tradiva e diceva che era impossibile lui avesse capito alcunche' perche' a casa non era cambiato niente e lei era impeccabile.
> Lui non pensava al tradimento certo, ma 'sentiva' che le cose non quadravano....


Più che altro farfalla disse che la sua storia l'aveva cambiata, in meglio certo. Ma dall'altra parte se avverti il cambiamento ma non sai perché e soprattutto resti uguale. .be forse un po' ti destabilizza.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dissimulare il fatto di avere avuto la testa altrove.
> Se parliamo di relazioni.
> Il marito di una mia amica ha avuto degli attacchi di panico.
> Mentre lei lo tradiva e diceva che era impossibile lui avesse capito alcunche' perche' a casa non era cambiato niente e lei era impeccabile.
> Lui non pensava al tradimento certo, ma 'sentiva' che le cose non quadravano....


Non credo sia possibile per un traditore mantenere il medesimo comportamento in fasi diverse, qualche segnale trapela sempre. Credo piuttosto sia determinante il grado di attenzione del tradito, che comunque resta in un limbo per quella mancanza di conferme e corrispondenze.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo sia possibile per un traditore mantenere il medesimo comportamento in fasi diverse, qualche segnale trapela sempre. Credo piuttosto sia determinante il grado di attenzione del tradito, che comunque resta in un limbo per quella mancanza di conferme e corrispondenze.



Ciao

Quoto
certo che i comportamenti cambiano, anche se in piccole sfumature. Ma cambiano. 
Certo, dipende dall'attenzione consapevole del tradito, ma a livello inconsapevole si registra
un qualcosa di diverso. Che può essere di tutto per il tradito ... non per forza pensare ad un tradimento. 


sienne


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che dovresti esplorare con un terapeuta è se l'accudimento è ancora la condizione necessaria per far emergere il bisogno di intimità.


E se lo fosse?


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Quoto
> certo che i comportamenti cambiano, anche se in piccole sfumature. Ma cambiano.
> ...


Il tradito realizza sempre troppo tardi la realtà infatti. Nel frattempo subisce le mancanze del caso pensando ad altre cause prima di arrivare alla giusta conclusione. Semplicemente perché ê stato ingannato e perché, con molta probabilità, non contempla il tradimento dal proprio punto di vista. Insomma tende a proiettare sul traditore il vissuto presunto ed attuale nella certezza che quel vissuto sia scontatamente condiviso. Finché non realizza che il vissuto dell'altro è solo parallelo al suo, resta disorientato fino alla presa di coscienza che il partner nasconde una personalità o dei problemi che non gli erano noti. Intorno a questo girano anche quelle presunte responsabilità di cui, quando ne è il caso, il tradito dovrebbe farsi carico.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Allora secondo me bisogna mettere subito le cose in chiaro e se il rapporto con l'ufficiale non soddisfa, dargli la possibilità di scelta.


Io credo che i rapporti, nella loro fase iniziale, abbiano tutte le potenzialità per essere intrapresi partendo dalla sincerità. Un modo per evitare il più possibile determinati e variegati condizionamenti che non possono che finire di alterare la coppia. Credo che se ci si senta liberi di esprimersi, non dico sia la soluzione definitiva, ci sia la possibilità anche di affrontare al meglio i problemi. Ma se uno, o entrambi, si nasconde o mimetizza alimenta soltanto quei problemi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Allora secondo me bisogna mettere subito le cose in chiaro e se il rapporto con l'ufficiale non soddisfa, dargli la possibilità di scelta.


Bè sì, certo. L'uovo di Colombo, cara Anale.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

E dopo due figli che al contrario di tutti gli altri non hanno la sensibilità di avvertire che ci sono problemi ora ho anche un marito che non si è reso conto. Una famiglia di tardoni


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> .*In fondo finora non è successo nulla di irreparabile...un matrimonio che si chiude invece non si ripara*; per cui cerca di fare tutti i tentativi e le prove possibili.


A dispetto del nick name che farebbe partire prevenuti ...:carneval:....la tua osservazione l'ho trovata azzeccatissima! 
In effetti credo valga sempre la pena provare ad aggiustare e a migliorare le relazioni esistenti invece di cedere alla tentazione di buttare via tutto con la pia illusione di trovare la perfezione (che non esiste per definizione nelle relazioni tra esseri umani) nella successiva storia.


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Quoto
> *certo che i comportamenti cambiano, anche se in piccole sfumature. Ma cambiano. *
> ...


Come contributo ti posso portare la mia di esperienza che è simile -mi pare di intuire- a quella di farfalla.
I cambiamenti in quel periodo c'erano, è vero, ma per assurdo  non in peggio (distacco, nervosisimo, etc) ma in meglio: ero più serena, più rilassata e avevo molte più energie. Tanto che mio marito in quel periodo era felice di vedermi così allegra (...ovvio....ne ignorava le vere motivazioni!). E ti dirò di più (ora mi lapiderete)...mi fece qualche domanda sul tema tradimento solo a storia extra finita perchè mi vedeva palesemente triste e nervosa.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> A dispetto del nick name che farebbe partire prevenuti ...:carneval:....la tua osservazione l'ho trovata azzeccatissima!
> In effetti credo valga sempre la pena provare ad aggiustare e a migliorare le relazioni esistenti invece di cedere alla tentazione di buttare via tutto con la pia illusione di trovare la perfezione (che non esiste per definizione nelle relazioni tra esseri umani) nella successiva storia.


Gli aggiustamenti dovrebbero essere funzionali al miglioramento. Teoricamente dovrebbe essere preferibile il tentativo di riparazione piuttosto che riprendere da capo con qualcosa che può ripresentare i medesimi problemi. Ma non è sempre cosi.


----------



## Tessa (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Come contributo ti posso portare la mia di esperienza che è simile -mi pare di intuire- a quella di farfalla.
> I cambiamenti in quel periodo c'erano, è vero, ma per assurdo  non in peggio (distacco, nervosisimo, etc) ma in meglio: ero più serena, più rilassata e avevo molte più energie. Tanto che mio marito in quel periodo era felice di vedermi così allegra (...ovvio....ne ignorava le vere motivazioni!). E ti dirò di più (ora mi lapiderete)...mi fece qualche domanda sul tema tradimento solo a storia extra finita perchè mi vedeva palesemente triste e nervosa.


L'euforia e l'ipereccitazione che inevitabilmente traspaiono quando stai vivendo la fase adrenalinuca dell'inizio di una nuova storia destabilizzano tanto quanto.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Come contributo ti posso portare la mia di esperienza che è simile -mi pare di intuire- a quella di farfalla.
> I cambiamenti in quel periodo c'erano, è vero, ma per assurdo  non in peggio (distacco, nervosisimo, etc) ma in meglio: ero più serena, più rilassata e avevo molte più energie. Tanto che mio marito in quel periodo era felice di vedermi così allegra (...ovvio....ne ignorava le vere motivazioni!). E ti dirò di più (ora mi lapiderete)...mi fece qualche domanda sul tema tradimento solo a storia extra finita perchè mi vedeva palesemente triste e nervosa.


Si, come mettere un benefico eccitante di nascosto nella bibita di qualcuno. Funziona, certo, ma ci sarebbe qualche ma.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Il tradito realizza sempre troppo tardi la realtà infatti. *Nel frattempo subisce le mancanze del caso pensando ad altre cause prima di arrivare alla giusta conclusione. *Semplicemente perché ê stato ingannato e perché, con molta probabilità, non contempla il tradimento dal proprio punto di vista. Insomma tende a proiettare sul traditore il vissuto presunto ed attuale nella certezza che quel vissuto sia scontatamente condiviso. Finché non realizza che il vissuto dell'altro è solo parallelo al suo, resta disorientato fino alla presa di coscienza che il partner nasconde una personalità o dei problemi che non gli erano noti. Intorno a questo girano anche quelle presunte responsabilità di cui, quando ne è il caso, il tradito dovrebbe farsi carico.



veramente abbiamo letto più di una volta che l'amante può rendere il matrimonio migliore perchè rende il traditore più contento, e che in pratica, secondo l'abc delle buone maniere, bisognerebbe pure ringraziarlo


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Come contributo ti posso portare la mia di esperienza che è simile -mi pare di intuire- a quella di farfalla.
> I cambiamenti in quel periodo c'erano, è vero, ma per assurdo  non in peggio (distacco, nervosisimo, etc) ma in meglio: ero più serena, più rilassata e avevo molte più energie. Tanto che mio marito in quel periodo era felice di vedermi così allegra (...ovvio....ne ignorava le vere motivazioni!). E ti dirò di più (ora mi lapiderete)...mi fece qualche domanda sul tema tradimento solo a storia extra finita perchè mi vedeva palesemente triste e nervosa.



ecco


----------



## Man of Sexxx (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> A dispetto del nick name che farebbe partire prevenuti ...:carneval:....la tua osservazione l'ho trovata azzeccatissima!
> In effetti credo valga sempre la pena provare ad aggiustare e a migliorare le relazioni esistenti invece di cedere alla tentazione di buttare via tutto con la pia illusione di trovare la perfezione (che non esiste per definizione nelle relazioni tra esseri umani) nella successiva storia.


oggi è un difetto comune buttare tutto alla prima difficoltà....forse è un difetto figlio dei nostri tempi....in tal senso non finirò mai di ringraziare la mia famiglia e quelle dei miei nonni ....una volta c'era spirito di sacrificio e impegno nel tenere unite le famiglie.
vabbe' non era tutto rose e fiori ...qualcuno potrà dire che era peggio perchè le donne erano ''costrette'' a rimanere in famiglia ecc, e forse in parte a ragione, ma oggi nelle grandi città (specie al nord) una famiglia su due a 40 anni è sfasciata..
io ci proverei ancora un pò


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente abbiamo letto più di una volta che l'amante può rendere il matrimonio migliore perchè rende il traditore più contento, e che in pratica, secondo l'abc delle buone maniere, bisognerebbe pure ringraziarlo


Sentitamente ringraziamo.


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente abbiamo letto più di una volta che l'amante può rendere il matrimonio migliore perchè rende il traditore più contento, e che in pratica, secondo l'abc delle buone maniere, bisognerebbe pure ringraziarlo


Beh effettivamente nel mio caso le cose stanno andando proprio così


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, come mettere un benefico eccitante di nascosto nella bibita di qualcuno. Funziona, certo, ma ci sarebbe qualche ma.


Lo so, ce ne sono a bizzeffe di MA.
Perchè quel benessere che aveva investito il mio matrimonio in quel breve periodo può essere forse annoverato alla voce "doping emozionale". Lo so bene.
Portavo la mia esperienza per dire solo che non sempre il tradito vive la sensazioni di distanza e trascuratezza.
E non sto dicendo "che è bene". Anzi. Euforia o trascuratezza, stiamo pur sempre parlando di una mancanza di rispetto e sincerità. La mia era solo una constatazione in base all'esperienza.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo che i rapporti, nella loro fase iniziale, abbiano tutte le potenzialità per essere intrapresi partendo dalla sincerità. Un modo per evitare il più possibile determinati e variegati condizionamenti che non possono che finire di alterare la coppia. Credo che se ci si senta liberi di esprimersi, non dico sia la soluzione definitiva, ci sia la possibilità anche di affrontare al meglio i problemi. Ma se uno, o entrambi, si nasconde o mimetizza alimenta soltanto quei problemi.


Alla base di tutto ci deve essere il rispetto per l'altro.
Se ci accorgiamo che non abbiamo quello che desideriamo da un rapporto,prima di arrivare al tradimento, bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di chiudere.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, certo. L'uovo di Colombo, cara Anale.


Elena così evitiamo malintesi...


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh effettivamente nel mio caso le cose stanno andando proprio così


INGENUO carissimo!!!!
Tu sei il monumento alla "funzione positiva della quasi-amante"!!!
Credo che in molti/e ti invidino sentitamente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Elena così evitiamo malintesi...


Ma perchè, anale non ti piace?


----------



## Man of Sexxx (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente abbiamo letto più di una volta che l'amante può rendere il matrimonio migliore perchè rende il traditore più contento, e che in pratica, secondo l'abc delle buone maniere, bisognerebbe pure ringraziarlo


talvolta si giunge,e non ridete, pure al caso in cui la coppia per ravvivare la propria vita sessuale, va scientemente alla ricerca di un terzo da inserire nel menage:sonar:


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Alla base di tutto ci deve essere il rispetto per l'altro.
> *Se ci accorgiamo che non abbiamo quello che desideriamo da un rapporto,prima di arrivare al tradimento, bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di chiudere.*



la fai facile te......
forse in quinta liceo può valere questo assunto!
A 30 o 40 anni, dopo aver condiviso una vita, dopo aver cresciuto magari dei figli, fidati che non è affatto così facile!
E non perchè si è degli stronzi ipocriti. Tutt'altro. Perchè non è che ti svegli una mattina e dici "tho, oggi mi scelgo l'amante e tradisco mio marito". Sono situazioni emotivamente e praticamente decisamente complesse. 
Questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Alla base di tutto ci deve essere il rispetto per l'altro.
> Se ci accorgiamo che non abbiamo quello che desideriamo da un rapporto,prima di arrivare altro tradimento, bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di chiudere.


Pienamente d'accordo. Considerando anche che il concetto di rispetto può essere si opinabile, ma prima di tutto dev'essere condiviso.


----------



## Man of Sexxx (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> INGENUO carissimo!!!!
> Tu sei il monumento alla "funzione positiva della quasi-amante"!!!
> Credo che in molti/e ti invidino sentitamente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh si ha ottenuto il massimo senza fare danni!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

beato lui!
io invece faccio sempre tanti danni


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh effettivamente nel mio caso le cose stanno andando proprio così



però nel tuo caso chi è cambiato di più è tua moglie, o sbaglio?
e da parte tua, tu non sei stato proprio contentissimo di come sono andate le cose con la tua amante, no?


----------



## Man of Sexxx (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> la fai facile te......
> forse in quinta liceo può valere questo assunto!
> A 30 o 40 anni, dopo aver condiviso una vita, dopo aver cresciuto magari dei figli, fidati che non è affatto così facile!
> E non perchè si è degli stronzi ipocriti. Tutt'altro. Perchè non è che ti svegli una mattina e dici "tho, oggi mi scelgo l'amante e tradisco mio marito". Sono situazioni emotivamente e praticamente decisamente complesse.
> Questo è il mio pensiero.


mamma mia chiudere addirittura prima di aver commesso il fatto?
mi sembra esagerato...concordo sul darsi una seconda chance....certo se c'è un tradimento bisogna porsi delle domande....è un segno che qualcosa non va...
poi ogni situazione è diversa......e i casi sono molteplici...adesso banalizzo con un esempio che mi viene in mente: coppia sposata da che so 20  anni...famiglia felice con figli...moglie parecchio più giovane e ancora ''caliente'' ...marito purtroppo che non ce la fa....che si fa? si butta tutto o la moglie trova un amante?:idea:
non è un quesito banale o superficiale..cercate di entrare in tutte le problematiche


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E se lo fosse?


Lo comprendi in terapia.


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo comprendi in terapia.


O non hai risposto alla domanda o io non ho capito la risposta.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> la fai facile te......
> forse in quinta liceo può valere questo assunto!
> A 30 o 40 anni, dopo aver condiviso una vita, dopo aver cresciuto magari dei figli, fidati che non è affatto così facile!
> E non perchè si è degli stronzi ipocriti. Tutt'altro. Perchè non è che ti svegli una mattina e dici "tho, oggi mi scelgo l'amante e tradisco mio marito". Sono situazioni emotivamente e praticamente decisamente complesse.
> Questo è il mio pensiero.


Non la faccio facile.. E so benissimo cosa vuol dire crescere dei figli, la routine,gli impegni e tutto quanto..
Dico che bisogna avere il coraggio di chiudere e lasciare all'altro la possibilità di scelta, senza inganni o altro


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Non la faccio facile.. E so benissimo cosa vuol dire crescere dei figli, la routine,gli impegni e tutto quanto..
> *Dico che bisogna avere il coraggio di chiudere e lasciare all'altro la possibilità di scelta, senza inganni o altro*


Sì, bisognerebbe averlo. Hai ragione. 
Ma nella mia esperienza di "coraggiosi" secondo la definizione in neretto ne ho conosciuti davvero pochi (anzi, forse nessuno). E non sono persone superficiali o egoiste. Affatto. Solo persone in fasi più o meni complicate della vita.
Il coraggio sta anche nel saper affrontare e superare quelle fasi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> O non hai risposto alla domanda o io non ho capito la risposta.


Non ho risposto.

Io penso che tu abbia scelto tua moglie per l'accudimento, ma l'accudimento è per te premessa necessaria all'intimità, non così per lei che manifesta l'accoglimento e l'intimità in quello e con quello ha espresso tutto.
Dall'amante hai avuto intimità ma non era disponibile all'accudimento, forse neanche con il marito.
Però il tuo associare le due cose è ricercare un tipo di relazione che assomiglia a quella con la madre. Sono cose che devi scandagliare tu. Se no dammi i 50cent di Lucy.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Tornando ai segnali che il tradito necessariamente dovrebbe cogliere smentisco.
Se ci sono cambiamenti dell'umore si chiede e se risponde  "questo Milan che non vince più" ci credi.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sì, bisognerebbe averlo. Hai ragione.
> Ma nella mia esperienza di "coraggiosi" secondo la definizione in neretto ne ho conosciuti davvero pochi (anzi, forse nessuno). E non sono persone superficiali o egoiste. Affatto. Solo persone in fasi più o meni complicate della vita.
> Il coraggio sta anche nel saper affrontare e superare quelle fasi.


Per me l'onestà è un valore importante..quindi chiarire e lasciare all'altro la scelta se continuare o meno


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Sì, bisognerebbe averlo. Hai ragione.
> Ma nella mia esperienza di "coraggiosi" secondo la definizione in neretto ne ho conosciuti davvero pochi (anzi, forse nessuno). E non sono persone superficiali o egoiste. Affatto. Solo persone in fasi più o meni complicate della vita.
> Il coraggio sta anche nel saper affrontare e superare quelle fasi.


Ma non è questione di coraggio. E che cazzo, è evidente che ci sono ZILIARDI di variabili in gioco. Eh oh. Così non è semplicistico, di più.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> mamma mia chiudere addirittura prima di aver commesso il fatto?
> mi sembra esagerato...concordo sul darsi una seconda chance....certo se c'è un tradimento bisogna porsi delle domande....è un segno che qualcosa non va...
> poi ogni situazione è diversa......e i casi sono molteplici...adesso banalizzo con un esempio che mi viene in mente: coppia sposata da che so 20  anni...famiglia felice con figli...moglie parecchio più giovane e ancora ''caliente'' ...marito purtroppo che non ce la fa....che si fa? si butta tutto o la moglie trova un amante?:idea:
> non è un quesito banale o superficiale..cercate di entrare in tutte le problematiche


Io non dico di chiudere prima di aver commesso..ma una volta successo il fattaccio avere il coraggio di ammettere


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho risposto.
> 
> Io penso che tu abbia scelto tua moglie per l'accudimento, ma l'accudimento è per te premessa necessaria all'intimità, non così per lei che manifesta l'accoglimento e l'intimità in quello e con quello ha espresso tutto.
> Dall'amante hai avuto intimità ma non era disponibile all'accudimento, forse neanche con il marito.
> Però il tuo associare le due cose è ricercare un tipo di relazione che assomiglia a quella con la madre. Sono cose che devi scandagliare tu. Se no dammi i 50cent di Lucy.


Adesso ho capito.
Si, cerco una relazione di tipo materno. Purtroppo. Ed è il motivo che mi fa dubitare avrò mai un'altra relazione.
Allo stesso tempo però io non cerco l'accudimento, ne lo ho cercato in mia moglie. Neppure all'inizio.
Io avevo scelto mia moglie per la dolcezza e affidabilità. 
Eventualmente vorrei una "mamma" che mi vede e mi ama, non che mi accudisca. 
E all'inizio della relazione con mia moglie non avevo neppure preso in considerazione l'intimità. Fattore che ho considerato solo dopo, troppo dopo. Pensavo fosse un fattore di scarso rilievo, di poterne fare a meno senza grossi fastidi.

50 cents te li do volentieri. Te li vieni a prendere tu..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito.
> Si, cerco una relazione di tipo materno. Purtroppo. Ed è il motivo che mi fa dubitare avrò mai un'altra relazione.
> Allo stesso tempo però io non cerco l'accudimento, ne lo ho cercato in mia moglie. Neppure all'inizio.
> Io avevo scelto mia moglie per la dolcezza e affidabilità.
> ...



Se mi paghi il viaggio :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Io non dico di chiudere prima di aver commesso..ma una volta successo il fattaccio avere il coraggio di ammettere



Ammettere????e perche'mai scusa??poi occhio non vede ,cuore non duole.

Infine scusa....tu pontifichi su cose mai vissute.Provale poi mi dici.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito.
> Si, cerco una relazione di tipo materno. Purtroppo. Ed è il motivo che mi fa dubitare avrò mai un'altra relazione.
> Allo stesso tempo però io non cerco l'accudimento, ne lo ho cercato in mia moglie. Neppure all'inizio.
> Io avevo scelto mia moglie per la dolcezza e affidabilità.
> ...


Sai cos'è? Che neanche la mamma ce la scegliamo e le persone, anche noi, danno quello che sono capaci di dare.

Forse ha ragione Vasco: Prima di partire per un lungo viaggio


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> INGENUO carissimo!!!!
> Tu sei il monumento alla "funzione positiva della quasi-amante"!!!
> Credo che in molti/e ti invidino sentitamente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie.:up:
Effettivamente è una situazione fortunata e sta dando molto fastidio a qualcuno.
Quindi sono doppiamente felice.


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi paghi il viaggio :mexican:









Prima fila?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ha ragione Vasco: Prima di partire per un lungo viaggio


...chiudi il gas?


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ammettere????e perche'mai scusa??poi occhio non vede ,cuore non duole.
> 
> Infine scusa....tu pontifichi su cose mai vissute.Provale poi mi dici.....


È vero, mai vissute e mai dire mai.. Però fino ad ora sono riuscita a rimanere fedele ai miei principi e al mio compagno, primo perché sono innamorata e secondo perché trovo stupido rovinare tutto per cinque minuti di euforia!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> È vero, mai vissute e mai dire mai.. Però fino ad ora sono riuscita a rimanere fedele ai miei principi e al mio compagno, primo perché sono innamorata e secondo perché trovo stupido rovinare tutto per cinque minuti di euforia!


Alla grande! E quindi?


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> *mamma mia chiudere addirittura prima di aver commesso il fatto?*
> mi sembra esagerato...concordo sul darsi una seconda chance....certo se c'è un tradimento bisogna porsi delle domande....è un segno che qualcosa non va...
> poi ogni situazione è diversa......e i casi sono molteplici...adesso banalizzo con un esempio che mi viene in mente: coppia sposata da che so 20  anni...famiglia felice con figli...moglie parecchio più giovane e ancora ''caliente'' ...marito purtroppo che non ce la fa....che si fa? si butta tutto o la moglie trova un amante?:idea:
> non è un quesito banale o superficiale..cercate di entrare in tutte le problematiche


Ecco appunto....sembra anche a me un tantino "astratto" l'assunto di Elena. Eticamente ineccepibile ma praticamente troppo astratto e lontano dal principio di realtà.


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di coraggio. E che cazzo, è evidente che ci sono ZILIARDI di variabili in gioco. Eh oh. Così non è semplicistico, di più.


:up:


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Io non dico di chiudere prima di aver commesso..ma una volta successo il fattaccio avere il coraggio di ammettere


Non sono affatto d'accordo. Permettimi.
Solo per capire il perchè sei così certa (e lo rispetto) delle tue affermazioni: hai mai vissuto per esperienza diretta la cosa? non è una provocazione è una domanda per capire e discutere sulla base di info migliori.


----------



## oceansize (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dopo due figli che al contrario di tutti gli altri non hanno la sensibilità di avvertire che ci sono problemi ora ho anche un marito che non si è reso conto. Una famiglia di tardoni


mi ricordo che dicesti una cosa tipo che eri diversa tanto che i tuoi amici quasi non ti riconoscevano, magari mi sbaglio.
tuo marito non avrà avvertito il cambiamento consciamente, ma qualcosa dentro può avere smosso. 
se prima tra voi andava tutto bene poi però c'è stata la vostra(sua) crisi, magari qualche effetto la tua relazione può averla avuta.
cioè sei stata per 20 anni con lo stesso uomo, quando ne arriva un altro qualcosa ti cambia no? o anche quando è finita per motivi indipendenti da voi e ne hai sofferto.
cioè sono cose sottili, impercettibili magari se cerchi di dissimulare, ma ci sono.
a volte mi sembri così granitica nelle tue convinzioni e nelle tue percezioni, e ti picchi quando ti si fa notare qualcosina che va al di là. se poi mi sbaglio amen, libera di rimanere nelle tue posizioni.


----------



## georgemary (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo. Permettimi.
> Solo per capire il perchè sei così certa (e lo rispetto) delle tue affermazioni: hai mai vissuto per esperienza diretta la cosa? non è una provocazione è una domanda per capire e discutere sulla base di info migliori.


neanche io sono d'accordo.
Ma non per vigliaccheria, anzi io credo che chi confessa un tradimento lo fa per lavarsi la coscienza e non sopportare questo peso da solo, ci si rende conto di quello che può succedere confessando? Si mette il tradito in crisi e per di più nel caso di figli si può distruggere una famiglia.

E no, i tradimenti non si confessano, certo se si è beccati, è inutile negare l'evidenza, ma altrimenti non vedo a che pro confessare se si ha intenzione di proseguire la storia ufficiale


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> È vero, mai vissute e mai dire mai.. Però fino ad ora sono riuscita a rimanere fedele ai miei principi e al mio compagno, primo perché sono innamorata e secondo perché trovo stupido rovinare tutto *per cinque minuti di euforia!*


Volià, svelato l'arcano del perchè non ci capiamo.:up:
Tu parli - banalizzando, permettimi- di "5 min di euforia" io di relazioni umane ben più complesse: sia quelle con il proprio compagno ufficiale, sia quelle con l'amante. Ripeto: non esci una mattina e dici "suvvia, facciamo la falsa bastarda e troviamoci un amante". Spesso sono situazioni complesse. Non voglio giustificarmi, solo portarti il mio vissuto.


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> neanche io sono d'accordo.
> Ma non per vigliaccheria, anzi io credo che chi confessa un tradimento lo fa per lavarsi la coscienza e non sopportare questo peso da solo, ci si rende conto di quello che può succedere confessando? Si mette il tradito in crisi e per di più nel caso di figli si può distruggere una famiglia.
> 
> E no, i tradimenti non si confessano, certo se si è beccati, è inutile negare l'evidenza, ma altrimenti non vedo a che pro confessare se si ha intenzione di proseguire la storia ufficiale


:up::up:


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> E no, i tradimenti non si confessano, certo se si è beccati, è inutile negare l'evidenza, ma altrimenti non vedo a che pro confessare se si ha intenzione di proseguire la storia ufficiale


Perfettamente d'accordo con te :up:


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> non vedo a che pro confessare se si ha intenzione di proseguire la storia ufficiale


E anche se non si ha intenzione di continuarla


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E anche se non si ha intenzione di continuarla


Infatti. Anzi, a maggior ragione direi. Che senso ha confessare una storia chiusa.
Lo capirei dopo tanto tempo...


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti. Anzi, a maggior ragione direi. Che senso ha confessare una storia chiusa.
> Lo capirei dopo tanto tempo...


Ma anche dopo tanto tempo. A che pro?
Sul letto di morte: cara, prima che tiri le cuoia volevo dirti che 30 anni fa ti ho cornificato con la segretaria.. 

A cosa dovrebbe servire?


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma anche dopo tanto tempo. A che pro?
> Sul letto di morte: cara, prima che tiri le cuoia volevo dirti che 30 anni fa ti ho cornificato con la segretaria..
> 
> A cosa dovrebbe servire?


A scaricarsi la coscienza, cosa pessima.
E a rovinare la vita di chi ti è stato accanto anni.


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma anche dopo tanto tempo. A che pro?
> Sul letto di morte: cara, prima che tiri le cuoia volevo dirti che 30 anni fa ti ho cornificato con la segretaria..
> 
> A cosa dovrebbe servire?


Sono situazioni personali. Un caso del genere si può presentare ad esempio quando accade una scappatella anni prima, la compagna sospetta che sia successo qualcosa ma non ha prove concrete, poi la storiella finisce e la coppia va avanti spesso più rafforzata di prima. Ad un certo punto può succedere che in un momento di sincerità la cosa venga fuori. Dipende dal carattere della controparte, ovviamente


----------



## Man of Sexxx (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A scaricarsi la coscienza, cosa pessima.
> E a rovinare la vita di chi ti è stato accanto anni.



 concordo un bel tacer non fu mai scritto


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma anche dopo tanto tempo. A che pro?
> Sul letto di morte: cara, prima che tiri le cuoia volevo dirti che 30 anni fa ti ho cornificato con la segretaria..
> 
> A cosa dovrebbe servire?


Le confessioni possono servire eccome. Bisogna che si sia predisposti ad assumerle. Conoscere il più possibile svela chi abbiamo vicino quando a quel punto ci si è arrivati alla cazzo di cane. Meglio le crude verità, chi omette lo fa per se stesso.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

Una confessione, può legare fortemente.


Sieno


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

Man of Sexxx ha detto:


> talvolta si giunge,e non ridete, pure al caso in cui la coppia per ravvivare la propria vita sessuale, va scientemente alla ricerca di un terzo da inserire nel menage:sonar:


ma è un caso molto diverso, decidono insieme


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

sieno?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi ricordo che dicesti una cosa tipo che eri diversa tanto che i tuoi amici quasi non ti riconoscevano, magari mi sbaglio.
> tuo marito non avrà avvertito il cambiamento consciamente, ma qualcosa dentro può avere smosso.
> se prima tra voi andava tutto bene poi però c'è stata la vostra(sua) crisi, magari qualche effetto la tua relazione può averla avuta.
> cioè sei stata per 20 anni con lo stesso uomo, quando ne arriva un altro qualcosa ti cambia no? o anche quando è finita per motivi indipendenti da voi e ne hai sofferto.
> ...


no no non mi picco 
Probabilmente non mi sono spiegata o non ho capito
Mio marito sono certa che non ha minimamente sospettato il tradimento perchè so come reagisce quando ha dubbi o sospetti. Non è uno che si tiene dentro un dubbio, anzi. Mi ha sempre fatto notare quando un rapporto con qualcuno non gli tornava e voleva spiegazioni, che ha sempre avuto.
Che il mio cambiamento lo abbia destabilizzato l'ho sempre sostenuto. Non so quanto dipenda da me però. Credo che lui abbia problemi suoi, che arrivano da lontano e che stia ora iniziando ad affrontare ma ha la corazza dura, spero che la psicologa lo aiuti


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Una confessione, può legare fortemente.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Se il rapporto è destinato a migliorare mettersi a nudo è la scelta migliore. Ma se la scelta è quella di insabbiare ancora allora i risultati cercati non sono gli stessi. Ci si nasconde e basta, i motivi ognuno i suoi e fini a se stessi.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sieno?


Ciao

:rotfl:...  

Meglio che tolga l'autocorrezione dal telefonino.

Sienne


----------



## Man of Sexxx (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma è un caso molto diverso, decidono insieme


si era un caso diverso per esemplificare che alle volte ecc ecc


----------



## Carola (7 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> :carneval:


Nel
Mio caso è cosi

Diciamo anche che durante L anni ha impegni lavorativi non da poco e sul groppone centinaia di persone 

Questo aspetto io l ho spesso ignorato
Lo stress che ha dovuto il ruolo
Infatti pare trombino più Quelli che hanno mansioni meno stressanti di testa


----------



## Carola (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> la fai facile te......
> forse in quinta liceo può valere questo assunto!
> A 30 o 40 anni, dopo aver condiviso una vita, dopo aver cresciuto magari dei figli, fidati che non è affatto così facile!
> E non perchè si è degli stronzi ipocriti. Tutt'altro. Perchè non è che ti svegli una mattina e dici "tho, oggi mi scelgo l'amante e tradisco mio marito". Sono situazioni emotivamente e praticamente decisamente complesse.
> Questo è il mio pensiero.


Ma certo.
A parole sappiamo tutto tutti cos è bene e cosa male 
Poi ci sono mille sfumature io non condanno mai nessuno


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> A parole sappiamo tutto tutti cos è bene e cosa male
> Poi ci sono mille sfumature io non condanno mai nessuno


:up:
Grande Carola!
Mai condannare, mai giudicare e dico mai e poi mai sentirsi "immuni" o "superiori" agli eventi che accadono al prossimo. Errore madornale di arroganza e superficialità!

PS: ma 'ste ferie??? quando partite con tutta la combriccola??? Io dopo pranzo vi saluto e vi bacio e ci si risente a fine mese:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> :up:
> Grande Carola!
> Mai condannare, mai giudicare e dico mai e poi mai sentirsi "immuni" o "superiori" agli eventi che accadono al prossimo. Errore madornale di arroganza e superficialità!
> 
> PS: ma 'ste ferie??? quando partite con tutta la combriccola??? Io dopo pranzo vi saluto e vi bacio e ci si risente a fine mese:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma non si tratta di giudicare, e poi quando avviene lascia il tempo che trova senza che dia spazio ad un ragionamento costruttivo.

Il punto è, e la cosa a me interessa moltissimo, vedere in questi ambiti la differenza di approccio tra le persone. E, se permetti, in questo caso si può largamente giudicarne le caratteristiche. Che poi fanno capo alle persone stesse, non si scappa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Prima fila?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per fare sesso e per condividere la vita. Le cose sono imprescindibili. Lo dice pure la formula religiosa e l'assoluta mancanza di sesso è motivo di annullamento.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come può accadere, visto che nessuno si sposa più senza aver fatto sesso.
> Cosa scatta dopo il matrimonio che porta a questa freddezza totale che esclude magari anche manifestazioni di affetto per paura che vengano fraintese e ci si aspetti sesso.
> I miei genitori scherzavano dicendo "Se avessi saputo che andavi in bagno non ti avrei sposato". E' questo? E' lo scoprire la banalità dell'altro a spegnere il desiderio?



Io non mi sono sposata per fare sesso e condividere la vita ma per fare una famiglia. Il resto lo avevo già nella convivenza. Che consiglio sempre caldamente a tutti prima di sposarsi. O anche invece di.


----------



## mora83 (7 Agosto 2015)

*grazie a tutti e...a presto*

Ringrazio ancora Tutti ma proprio Tutti di questa bellissima discussione.
E' stata preziosissima per me, davvero.
Ora iniziano le mie meritate ferie.
Non so quanto riuscirò a collegarmi e a partecipare al forum in queste 3 settimane quindi ci tenevo a salutarvi e augurarvi buona estate! 
Ci "rivediamo" a settembre!
Un abbraccio


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora Tutti ma proprio Tutti di questa bellissima discussione.
> E' stata preziosissima per me, davvero.
> Ora iniziano le mie meritate ferie.
> Non so quanto riuscirò a collegarmi e a partecipare al forum in queste 3 settimane quindi ci tenevo a salutarvi e augurarvi buona estate!
> ...


Un abbraccio a te.
Buone vacanze!:up:


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora Tutti ma proprio Tutti di questa bellissima discussione.
> E' stata preziosissima per me, davvero.
> Ora iniziano le mie meritate ferie.
> Non so quanto riuscirò a collegarmi e a partecipare al forum in queste 3 settimane quindi ci tenevo a salutarvi e augurarvi buona estate!
> ...


Cià.


----------



## Tessa (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Una confessione, può legare fortemente.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Le confessioni possono servire eccome. Bisogna che si sia predisposti ad assumerle. Conoscere il più possibile svela chi abbiamo vicino quando a quel punto ci si è arrivati alla cazzo di cane. Meglio le crude verità, chi omette lo fa per se stesso.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Una confessione, può legare fortemente.
> 
> ...


se la storia è chiusa e si è pentiti il confessare serve solo a liberarsi la coscienza e a dividere con l'altro questo peso
Una cazzata, insomma...


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> se la storia è chiusa e si è pentiti il confessare serve solo a liberarsi la coscienza e a dividere con l'altro questo peso
> Una cazzata, insomma...


Farfa' non è solo questo, anche se ci può stare come una delle tante soluzioni. Ma ci sono casi in cui la totale trasparenza viene richiesta dall'altra parte proprio per assimilare tutto e non rimanere con dubbi che invece continuerebbero a corrodere quel poco o nulla che è rimasto.

Quindi ci può stare quello che dici, ma è opinabile e non applicabile a tutti. Io non la vorrei come soluzione.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Farfa' non è solo questo, anche se ci può stare come una delle tante soluzioni. Ma ci sono casi in cui la totale trasparenza viene richiesta dall'altra parte proprio per assimilare tutto e non rimanere con dubbi che invece continuerebbero a corrodere quel poco o nulla che è rimasto.
> 
> Quindi ci può stare quello che dici, ma è opinabile e non applicabile a tutti. Io non la vorrei come soluzione.


Ma se non lo sai che ti ho tradito che dubbi hai?
Un conto è che sospetti e mi chiedi la verità ma se non sospetti che cavolo parlo a fare?


----------



## georgemary (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non lo sai che ti ho tradito che dubbi hai?
> Un conto è che sospetti e mi chiedi la verità ma se non sospetti che cavolo parlo a fare?


la penso come Farfalla


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non lo sai che ti ho tradito che dubbi hai?
> Un conto è che sospetti e mi chiedi la verità ma *se non sospetti che cavolo parlo a fare?*


Appunto per scaricarsi la coscienza, ovvero una stronzata grossa come una casa.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non lo sai che ti ho tradito che dubbi hai?
> Un conto è che sospetti e mi chiedi la verità ma se non sospetti che cavolo parlo a fare?


Quindi vedi, le cose vanno valutate per quello che sono.
Sul primo caso ti do ragione.
Il problema è sul secondo, perché anche li puoi omettere largamente. Ma se ti viene richiesta la piena franchezza io la concederei. E un favore che fai all'altro, alla storia e anche a te stesso. Prendendoti anche le responsabilità dl caso qualora tutto salti in aria. Ma potrebbe essere anche il contrario, e in quel caso si creerebbero basi davvero solide per ripartire.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto per scaricarsi la coscienza, ovvero una stronzata grossa come una casa.


E taratanghete, è solo una delle prospettive, che può starci, ma non è l'unica.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> se la storia è chiusa e si è pentiti il confessare serve solo a liberarsi la coscienza e a dividere con l'altro questo peso
> Una cazzata, insomma...



Ciao

una cazzata lo è, se si parte che sia così il modo giusto. 
È la storia dei due, è la richiesta di sincerità anche senza aver necessariamente dei dubbi, che lo determina. 
Sono ad esempio una persona molto semplice, ma su una cosa sono veramente indulgente ... la negazione o l'omissione. Non è teoria questa ... e non sono un'alieno ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

Forse può  essere spesso inopportuno confessare, ok.ma sta cosa sciorinata ogni volta che sarebbe
"semplicemente" sollevare la propria coscienza mi fa un poco ridete perché dubito che per molti (non tutti, ovvio)mentire e mantenete il segreto sia un problema


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

Come dubito che la priorità del tacere sia la serenità Dell altro rispetto alla tutela del proprio quieto vivere


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Forse può  essere spesso inopportuno confessare, ok.ma sta cosa sciorinata ogni volta che sarebbe
> "semplicemente" sollevare la propria coscienza mi fa un poco ridete perché dubito che per molti (non tutti, ovvio)mentire e mantenete il segreto sia un problema


ma che sia un problema o no chi se ne frega
Procurare ulteriore dolore quando già si è capito di aver sbagliato e quindi si presuppone che hai un senso di colpa a quel punto il tuo pentimento e senso di colpa te lo sciroppi da solo


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che sia un problema o no chi se ne frega
> Procurare ulteriore dolore quando già si è capito di aver sbagliato e quindi si presuppone che hai un senso di colpa a quel punto il tuo pentimento e senso di colpa te lo sciroppi da solo


sono d'accordo , contesto che sia così drammaticamente reale la volontà  di essere sinceri


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Forse può  essere spesso inopportuno confessare, ok.ma sta cosa sciorinata ogni volta che sarebbe
> "semplicemente" sollevare la propria coscienza mi fa un poco ridete perché dubito che per molti (non tutti, ovvio)mentire e mantenete il segreto sia un problema


secondo me confessare dà come risultato più eclatante gettare la palla (una bomba atomica, più che una palla:singleeye nel campo del partner, a quel punto starà a lui fare la mossa ulteriore, e non si sa quale sia
io non confesserei, in linea generale


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che sia un problema o no chi se ne frega
> Procurare ulteriore dolore quando già si è capito di aver sbagliato e quindi si presuppone che hai un senso di colpa a quel punto il tuo pentimento e senso di colpa te lo sciroppi da solo



Ciao

parti da un tuo sentire. E chiudi gli occhi di fronte a un probabile sentire o richiesta dell'altro. 
Che fai, se l'altra parte te lo chiede? Ti chiede se hai avuto dei segreti durante il vostro percorso?
Se arriva a chiedertelo, sappi che il più delle volte non è una domanda retorica. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> parti da un tuo sentire. E chiudi gli occhi di fronte a un probabile sentire o richiesta dell'altro.
> Che fai, se l'altra parte te lo chiede? Ti chiede se hai avuto dei segreti durante il vostro percorso?
> ...


Ho detto che se dovesse arrivare una domanda basata su un dubbio non mentirei se capissi che è inutile farlo
Di certo non confesserei se non richiesto


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto che se dovesse arrivare una domanda basata su un dubbio non mentirei se capissi che è inutile farlo
> Di certo non confesserei se non richiesto



Ciao

beh, questo l'ho dò per assodato pure io. È legge, in un certo senso. 

Avevo solo scritto, che una confessione può legare. 
Era inteso come sotto determinate circostanze lo può fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che sia un problema o no chi se ne frega
> Procurare ulteriore dolore quando già si è capito di aver sbagliato e quindi si presuppone che hai un senso di colpa a quel punto il tuo pentimento e senso di colpa te lo sciroppi da solo


la questione è abbastanza controversa, nel senso che secondo me è vero quello che dici tu ma è anche vero che, se la cosa resta tra me e me , sono solo io a giudicarla.
E di solito, quando si sbaglia e la si fa franca, il primo pensiero che viene è mai più... poi interviene la vocina che ti dice: ma se l'hai fatta franca e nessuno lo sa, è come se non fosse successo.
E si riazzerano i contatori.
Sempre che non intervenga un'altra vocina ancora a dire : se è andata bene l'altra volta, e alla fine è come se non fosse successo nulla, magari lo rifacciamo.
Ma non solo nell'ambito del tradimento, in tutti, il nostro cervello funziona così.
Fino a che una cosa ti da solo piacere e non ne paghi le conseguenze, di solito continui a farla.
A meno che, per qualche motivo, non smetta di piacerti.
Noi spesso agiamo in base ad associazioni mentali veramente elementari.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

però, uno che tradisce, perché dovrebbe rendersi conto dopo di aver sbagliato e sciropparsi i sensi di colpa?
Lo sa fin dall'inizio che è sbagliato, e non si sciroppa un gran che dopo, salvo la fortuna che ha avuto ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, uno che tradisce, perché dovrebbe rendersi conto dopo di aver sbagliato e sciropparsi i sensi di colpa?
> Lo sa fin dall'inizio che è sbagliato, e non si sciroppa un gran che dopo, salvo la fortuna che ha avuto ...
> ...


Sono in parte d'accordo con te
Io ho sempre dichiarato che non sono pentita e che avrei continuato probabilmente a vita.
Sai che sbagli nei confronti dell'altro


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Forse può  essere spesso inopportuno confessare, ok.ma sta cosa sciorinata ogni volta che sarebbe
> "semplicemente" sollevare la propria coscienza mi fa un poco ridete perché dubito che per molti (non tutti, ovvio)mentire e mantenete il segreto sia un problema


Ridi pure, non sciorino più niente.


----------



## Carola (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> :up:
> Grande Carola!
> Mai condannare, mai giudicare e dico mai e poi mai sentirsi "immuni" o "superiori" agli eventi che accadono al prossimo. Errore madornale di arroganza e superficialità!
> 
> PS: ma 'ste ferie??? quando partite con tutta la combriccola??? Io dopo pranzo vi saluto e vi bacio e ci si risente a fine mese:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Abbiamo raccattato il papà in aeroporto ora due gg base alla casa al mare con mia mamma poi viaggiooooo
Buone vacanze


----------



## Carola (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> parti da un tuo sentire. E chiudi gli occhi di fronte a un probabile sentire o richiesta dell'altro.
> Che fai, se l'altra parte te lo chiede? Ti chiede se hai avuto dei segreti durante il vostro percorso?
> ...


Io ho confessato
E non lo rifarei
X il dolore procurato
Nel mio caso ero spaventata è decisa a lasciare mio marito 
È stato lui a volerne parlare


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo raccattato il papà in aeroporto ora due gg base alla casa al mare con mia mamma poi viaggiooooo
> Buone vacanze


ciao Rosa fai buone ferie, divertitevi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo raccattato il papà in aeroporto ora due gg base alla casa al mare con mia mamma poi viaggiooooo
> Buone vacanze



Buone vacanze :up:


----------



## oceansize (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> parti da un tuo sentire. E chiudi gli occhi di fronte a un probabile sentire o richiesta dell'altro.
> Che fai, se l'altra parte te lo chiede? Ti chiede se hai avuto dei segreti durante il vostro percorso?
> ...


in una terapia di coppia dovrebbe uscire, o no? chiedo a chi ci è passato.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho confessato
> E non lo rifarei
> X il dolore procurato
> Nel mio caso ero spaventata è decisa a lasciare mio marito
> È stato lui a volerne parlare



Ciao

non sto dicendo che sia la ricetta giusta. 

È una cosa che nasce dalla situazione e dalla storia di entrambi. 
A volte è meglio tacere. A volte è meglio parlare ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la questione è abbastanza controversa, nel senso che secondo me è vero quello che dici tu ma è anche vero che, se la cosa resta tra me e me , sono solo io a giudicarla.
> E di solito, quando si sbaglia e la si fa franca, il primo pensiero che viene è mai più... poi interviene la vocina che ti dice: ma se l'hai fatta franca e nessuno lo sa, è come se non fosse successo.
> E si riazzerano i contatori.
> Sempre che non intervenga un'altra vocina ancora a dire : se è andata bene l'altra volta, e alla fine è come se non fosse successo nulla, magari lo rifacciamo.
> ...


Già :up:


----------



## Tessa (7 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> in una terapia di coppia dovrebbe uscire, o no? chiedo a chi ci è passato.


Conosco almeno due casi terapia di coppia in cui il parner traditore si e' ben guardato da ammettere il tradimento. 
Un'ulteriore presa per il culo dell'altro che nella terapia invece aveva investito risorse e speranze.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo raccattato il papà in aeroporto ora due gg base alla casa al mare con mia mamma poi viaggiooooo
> Buone vacanze


Buone vacanze


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> in una terapia di coppia dovrebbe uscire, o no? chiedo a chi ci è passato.



Ciao

non ho fatto una terapia di coppia. La mia vicina l'ha fatta però. 
Dipende dall'accordo che si prende e cosa si va a fare. 
Se si tratta di elaborare problematiche passate della coppia o 
se si vuole lasciare tutto alle spalle e iniziare da capo ecc. 

Lei ad esempio non ha voluto sapere nulla. Ha voluto proiettarsi con il marito nell'oggi e in un loro futuro. 
Riscoprirsi e riconoscere le proprie esigenze. Hanno deciso così, perché in passato si erano fatto molto male. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

Potrebbe essere che il tradimento venga vissuto dal traditore anche in un modo similtebano.
Non parlo di 10% in piu extra.
Parlo proprio di una cosa mia in cui tu, consorte, non devi entrare. Non e' roba tua, non ti appartiene. Non e' un desiderio che e' nato dentro di te quindi non lo puoi capire, e non potrreai mai anche se capitasse a te, perche quello che sta succedendo succeed a me in questo contento in questi tempo e in questo spazio, in questo corpo e in questa mente.
E non capisco perche ' questo debba necessariamente corrispondere ad un non amare piu l altro, a non volerlo ancora rendere felice, a non rispettare, a mentire ed essere falsi ipocriti.
Ovviamente credo possa capirlo solo chi ha vissuto il tradiumento in questi termini. sarebbe come parlare di carne di zebra (bona in culo) a chi non l ha mai mangiata. la carne si l hai mangiata, ma quella di zebra no.
Spesso forse capita che sentiamo la necessita di crearci uno spazio nostro. ad oguno il suo. c'e' chi ama la pesca, chi ama il calcio, anzi calcetto alla vostra eta', chi ama andare a cavallo, chi ama andare fuori in campagna, chi ama scoprae e chi ama tutto quello che c'e' intorno alla scopare, un corteggiamento etc etc..
in questo nostro spazio cresciamo da soli e maturiamo per conto nostro. le nostre personalita devono crescere distintamnte e non in misura della coppia, perche se la coppia poi scoppia ci si ritrova col culo per terra e ci chiediamo addirittura chi siamo ????? proprio perche non abbiamo una nostra personalita, un nostro essere solo nostro.
e' vero, non e' giusto stare insieme se si e' cosi, non e' giusto trscinare l altro in un circolo di bugie , escmotage, telefoni extra, sim nascoste etc etc, pero' non sopporto che si metta necessariamente in dubbio l amore.
non e' sufficiente, e mi spiace dirlo, dire se mi amava non lo faceva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Conosco almeno due casi terapia di coppia in cui il parner traditore si e' ben guardato da ammettere il tradimento.
> Un'ulteriore presa per il culo dell'altro che nella terapia invece aveva investito risorse e speranze.



prendo spunto dal tuo post.
io non posso esprimermi sulla terapia di coppia perché non l'ho mai fatta, ma credo fermamente in una cosa:

a meno che, come dicevo ieri, non si sia senza nessuna cognizione di nulla e talmente immaturi da non voler affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, il proprio partner lo si conosce, e bene.
e quindi si conosce anche, magari con la pancia e il cuore se non con la razionalità, quello che sarebbe più opportuno rivelargli o meno.
prima di parlare di presa per il culo io considererei che forse, qualcuno, agisce anche in questo senso.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prendo spunto dal tuo post.
> io non posso esprimermi sulla terapia di coppia perché non l'ho mai fatta, ma credo fermamente in una cosa:
> 
> a meno che, come dicevo ieri, non si sia senza nessuna cognizione di nulla e talmente immaturi da non voler affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, il proprio partner lo si conosce, e bene.
> ...


quoto molto


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prendo spunto dal tuo post.
> io non posso esprimermi sulla terapia di coppia perché non l'ho mai fatta, ma credo fermamente in una cosa:
> 
> a meno che, come dicevo ieri, non si sia senza nessuna cognizione di nulla e talmente immaturi da non voler affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, il proprio partner lo si conosce, e bene.
> ...



Ciao

la presa per i fondelli c'è, se si è stabilito di giocare a carte scoperte su tutto ... 
Qui subentra anche la responsabilità del tradito, di metterlo in conto ... se già si gioca così.



sienne


----------



## Tessa (7 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prendo spunto dal tuo post.
> io non posso esprimermi sulla terapia di coppia perché non l'ho mai fatta, ma credo fermamente in una cosa:
> 
> a meno che, come dicevo ieri, non si sia senza nessuna cognizione di nulla e talmente immaturi da non voler affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, il proprio partner lo si conosce, e bene.
> ...


Non ho capito. L'ultima riga....

Per presa per il culo intendo che se accetti di andare un terapia non dovresti farlo passivamente per dare un contentino all'altro che in questa cosa ci crede. 
Se ci vai ti metti in gioco. Completamente. 
Se no piuttosto apprezzo di piu' quelli che si rifiutano.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prendo spunto dal tuo post.
> io non posso esprimermi sulla terapia di coppia perché non l'ho mai fatta, ma credo fermamente in una cosa:
> 
> a meno che, come dicevo ieri, non si sia senza nessuna cognizione di nulla e talmente immaturi da non voler affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, il proprio partner lo si conosce, e bene.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prendo spunto dal tuo post.
> io non posso esprimermi sulla terapia di coppia perché non l'ho mai fatta, ma credo fermamente in una cosa:
> 
> a meno che, come dicevo ieri, non si sia senza nessuna cognizione di nulla e talmente immaturi da non voler affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, il proprio partner lo si conosce, e bene.
> ...


ma opportuno per chi?
Nel senso, come fa un traditore a dire che IN PROFONDA ONESTA' sta scegliendo di tacere una cosa che, in questo caso, giudica un torto verso l'altro(diversamente manco penserebbe a confessare) , perchè è meglio per l'altro e non perchè è meglio PER LUI?
Chi ha questa onestà limpida?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma opportuno per chi?
> Nel senso, come fa un traditore a dire che IN PROFONDA ONESTA' sta scegliendo di tacere una cosa che, in questo caso, giudica un torto verso l'altro(diversamente manco penserebbe a confessare) , perchè è meglio per l'altro e non perchè è meglio PER LUI?
> Chi ha questa onestà limpida?


Io non so se proprio tutti I traditi del mondo possono affermare con certezza che lo volevano sapere e/o sono stati contenti saperlo.
Molti direbber, restando con il coniuge, non lo avrei volute sapere


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma opportuno per chi?
> Nel senso, come fa un traditore a dire che IN PROFONDA ONESTA' sta scegliendo di tacere una cosa che, in questo caso, giudica un torto verso l'altro(diversamente manco penserebbe a confessare) , perchè è meglio per l'altro e non perchè è meglio PER LUI?
> Chi ha questa onestà limpida?


Dopo 29 anni che sto con mio marito direi che abbiamo affrontato ogni tema possibile negli anni e mi illudo di conoscerlo come lui conosce me.
Per esempio io credo, non ci sono stata, che se affrontassi una terapia di coppia non confesserei il tradimento e non per prenderlo per il culo ma perchè in questo momento gli darei il colpo di grazia
Come lo so? Dai mille discorsi fatti in questi 3 anni per esempio.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 29 anni che sto con mio marito direi che abbiamo affrontato ogni tema possibile negli anni e mi illudo di conoscerlo come lui conosce me.
> Per esempio io credo, non ci sono stata, che se affrontassi una terapia di coppia non confesserei il tradimento e non per prenderlo per il culo ma perchè in questo momento gli darei il colpo di grazia
> Come lo so? Dai mille discorsi fatti in questi 3 anni per esempio.


e se paradossalmente in questo momento fosse proprio il colpo di grazia di cui ha bisogno?
tuo marito come tanti altri dico..


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e se paradossalmente in questo momento fosse proprio il colpo di grazia di cui ha bisogno?
> tuo marito come tanti altri dico..


Non credo che lo sia
Lo spingerei ancora più giù proprio ora che sta risalendo
Poi è probabile che ad alcuni anche il colpo di grazia faccia bene
A me di solito serve


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 29 anni che sto con mio marito direi che abbiamo affrontato ogni tema possibile negli anni e mi illudo di conoscerlo come lui conosce me.
> Per esempio io credo, non ci sono stata, che se affrontassi una terapia di coppia non confesserei il tradimento e non per prenderlo per il culo ma perchè in questo momento gli darei il colpo di grazia
> Come lo so? Dai mille discorsi fatti in questi 3 anni per esempio.



Ciao

giustissimo.

Ma non stai facendo una terapia di coppia con lui con certi presupposti. 
Lui sta facendo ora un suo percorso ... è un'altra cosa. 


sienne


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo. Permettimi.
> Solo per capire il perchè sei così certa (e lo rispetto) delle tue affermazioni: hai mai vissuto per esperienza diretta la cosa? non è una provocazione è una domanda per capire e discutere sulla base di info migliori.


Per me la sincerità e il rispetto sono due valori molto importanti..se mai dovessi innamorarmi di un'altro, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa ne parlerei con il mio compagno..e altrettanto vorrei da lui..
Sono fatta così..non riesco a mentire o ingannare


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> neanche io sono d'accordo.
> Ma non per vigliaccheria, anzi io credo che chi confessa un tradimento lo fa per lavarsi la coscienza e non sopportare questo peso da solo, ci si rende conto di quello che può succedere confessando? Si mette il tradito in crisi e per di più nel caso di figli si può distruggere una famiglia.
> 
> E no, i tradimenti non si confessano, certo se si è beccati, è inutile negare l'evidenza, ma altrimenti non vedo a che pro confessare se si ha intenzione di proseguire la storia ufficiale


Confessare perché magari l'altro/a hanno già capito qualcosa..e continuare a negare non fa altro che aumentare la "sofferenza"
Ogni bugia si somma alla precedente e alla fine diventa un macigno.
Se confessando subito forse c'è qualche possibilità di perdonare, saperlo dopo, chiude ogni cosa


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Volià, svelato l'arcano del perchè non ci capiamo.:up:
> Tu parli - banalizzando, permettimi- di "5 min di euforia" io di relazioni umane ben più complesse: sia quelle con il proprio compagno ufficiale, sia quelle con l'amante. Ripeto: non esci una mattina e dici "suvvia, facciamo la falsa bastarda e troviamoci un amante". Spesso sono situazioni complesse. Non voglio giustificarmi, solo portarti il mio vissuto.


Situazioni complesse?


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Le confessioni possono servire eccome. Bisogna che si sia predisposti ad assumerle. Conoscere il più possibile svela chi abbiamo vicino quando a quel punto ci si è arrivati alla cazzo di cane. Meglio le crude verità, chi omette lo fa per se stesso.


Meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia. Sono d'accordo


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> :up:
> Grande Carola!
> Mai condannare, mai giudicare e dico mai e poi mai sentirsi "immuni" o "superiori" agli eventi che accadono al prossimo. Errore madornale di arroganza e superficialità!
> 
> PS: ma 'ste ferie??? quando partite con tutta la combriccola??? Io dopo pranzo vi saluto e vi bacio e ci si risente a fine mese:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non mi pare di aver giudicato nessuno o di aver peccato di superiorità.
Ho spiegato che per carattere non riuscirei mai a mentire e che per me la verità nel bene e nel male è la mia scelta.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora Tutti ma proprio Tutti di questa bellissima discussione.
> E' stata preziosissima per me, davvero.
> Ora iniziano le mie meritate ferie.
> Non so quanto riuscirò a collegarmi e a partecipare al forum in queste 3 settimane quindi ci tenevo a salutarvi e augurarvi buona estate!
> ...


Buone vacanze


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto.


Quoto anche io


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> se la storia è chiusa e si è pentiti il confessare serve solo a liberarsi la coscienza e a dividere con l'altro questo peso
> Una cazzata, insomma...


Secondo me può aiutare il tradito.
Parlarsi davvero, ascoltando senza dare giudizi può davvero aiutare


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Farfa' non è solo questo, anche se ci può stare come una delle tante soluzioni. Ma ci sono casi in cui la totale trasparenza viene richiesta dall'altra parte proprio per assimilare tutto e non rimanere con dubbi che invece continuerebbero a corrodere quel poco o nulla che è rimasto.
> 
> Quindi ci può stare quello che dici, ma è opinabile e non applicabile a tutti. Io non la vorrei come soluzione.


Esatto,  assimilare e elaborare l'accaduto, smettendo di torturarsi la mente con i dubbi


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi vedi, le cose vanno valutate per quello che sono.
> Sul primo caso ti do ragione.
> Il problema è sul secondo, perché anche li puoi omettere largamente. Ma se ti viene richiesta la piena franchezza io la concederei. E un favore che fai all'altro, alla storia e anche a te stesso. Prendendoti anche le responsabilità dl caso qualora tutto salti in aria. Ma potrebbe essere anche il contrario, e in quel caso si creerebbero basi davvero solide per ripartire.


Quoto


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Come dubito che la priorità del tacere sia la serenità Dell altro rispetto alla tutela del proprio quieto vivere


Quoto


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> parti da un tuo sentire. E chiudi gli occhi di fronte a un probabile sentire o richiesta dell'altro.
> Che fai, se l'altra parte te lo chiede? Ti chiede se hai avuto dei segreti durante il vostro percorso?
> ...


Spesso se lo sì chiede è perché sì ha già più di qualche dubbio


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la questione è abbastanza controversa, nel senso che secondo me è vero quello che dici tu ma è anche vero che, se la cosa resta tra me e me , sono solo io a giudicarla.
> E di solito, quando si sbaglia e la si fa franca, il primo pensiero che viene è mai più... poi interviene la vocina che ti dice: ma se l'hai fatta franca e nessuno lo sa, è come se non fosse successo.
> E si riazzerano i contatori.
> Sempre che non intervenga un'altra vocina ancora a dire : se è andata bene l'altra volta, e alla fine è come se non fosse successo nulla, magari lo rifacciamo.
> ...


Quoto



Carola ha detto:


> Io ho confessato
> E non lo rifarei
> X il dolore procurato
> Nel mio caso ero spaventata è decisa a lasciare mio marito
> È stato lui a volerne parlare


Ti ammiro per il tuo "coraggio"



Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo raccattato il papà in aeroporto ora due gg base alla casa al mare con mia mamma poi viaggiooooo
> Buone vacanze


Buone vacanze



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma opportuno per chi?
> Nel senso, come fa un traditore a dire che IN PROFONDA ONESTA' sta scegliendo di tacere una cosa che, in questo caso, giudica un torto verso l'altro(diversamente manco penserebbe a confessare) , perchè è meglio per l'altro e non perchè è meglio PER LUI?
> Chi ha questa onestà limpida?


Quoto



caciottina ha detto:


> e se paradossalmente in questo momento fosse proprio il colpo di grazia di cui ha bisogno?
> tuo marito come tanti altri dico..


A volte bisogna sbatterci il muso per ritornare su. 
Andare a fondo per risalire.. Altrimenti sì resta sospesi nel mezzo


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma opportuno per chi?
> Nel senso, come fa un traditore a dire che IN PROFONDA ONESTA' sta scegliendo di tacere una cosa che, in questo caso, giudica un torto verso l'altro(diversamente manco penserebbe a confessare) , perchè è meglio per l'altro e non perchè è meglio PER LUI?
> Chi ha questa onestà limpida?


Omettere è meglio per se stessi nel momento in cui si sa che l'altro è improbabile che perdoni.
Ma voi l'avete visto mai un verme che omette solo per il bene altrui? Io no, non ancora.


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ho capito. L'ultima riga....
> 
> Per presa per il culo intendo che se accetti di andare un terapia non dovresti farlo passivamente per dare un contentino all'altro che in questa cosa ci crede.
> Se ci vai ti metti in gioco. Completamente.
> Se no piuttosto apprezzo di piu' quelli che si rifiutano.


Diciamo che evitare di mettersi a nudo quando non necessario ci può stare.
Ma se dall'altra parte ci sono dei dubbi, e chi ci è passato sa bene come funziona, la completa apertura è necessaria e quando avviene è cosi naturale che, seppur brutta, contiene tutti gli elementi utili a fugare quei dubbi. Te ne accorgi ed è, in un certo senso, appagante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 29 anni che sto con mio marito direi che abbiamo affrontato ogni tema possibile negli anni e mi illudo di conoscerlo come lui conosce me.
> Per esempio io credo, non ci sono stata, che se affrontassi una terapia di coppia non confesserei il tradimento e non per prenderlo per il culo ma perchè in questo momento gli darei il colpo di grazia
> Come lo so? Dai mille discorsi fatti in questi 3 anni per esempio.



Vi conoscete. Però... Come lui ignora un lato di te anche tu puoi ignorare un lato di lui. Non fraintendermi. Non sto facendo una crociata per la verità. Specie quella retroattiva. Sto solo dicendo che non possiamo mai in tutta onestà scegliere ciò che è bene per l'altro. Tantomeno quando in questa scelta pesa anche ciò che conviene a noi stessi. Pesiamo con una bilancia inevitabilmente truccata e non sappiamo tutto quello che c'è nel sacco che stiamo pesando.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2015)

Da regina delle tradite (corona di lumache) dico che io ho sempre voluto sapere.
Ma immaginavo il tradimento in modo romantico.
Una dramma sullo stile Caterina Caselli  (v. Perdono) che portava a un approfondimento e a intimità maggiori.
Belle balle.
Un tradimento è sempre una coltellata e se lo confessi gratis pure di più.
- l'altr* non valeva niente.
- e mi hai tradito per una cosa che non vale?
- mi sono innamorat*
- allora non sei innamorat* di me 
- era un sesso strepitoso 
- e con me? Schifezza?
Insomma come la metti è insopportabile.
Portatevelo nella tomba.
Meglio ancora non tradite.


----------



## AneleElena (8 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da regina delle tradite (corona di lumache) dico che io ho sempre voluto sapere.
> Ma immaginavo il tradimento in modo romantico.
> Una dramma sullo stile Caterina Caselli  (v. Perdono) che portava a un approfondimento e a intimità maggiori.
> Belle balle.
> ...


Bé ma se saperlo può aiutare a uscire dal limbo di dubbi perché no? 
Vorrei nel caso mi toccasse,avere la possibilità di scegliere se continuare o meno. 
Metabolizzare e riflettere.


----------



## AneleElena (8 Agosto 2015)

Aggiungo che il continuo negare dell'altro, quando si hanno dei dubbi fondati,  non fa altro che aumentare la tristezza. 
Cavolo è così difficile ammettere le proprie colpe?


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Aggiungo che il continuo negare dell'altro, quando si hanno dei dubbi fondati,  non fa altro che aumentare la tristezza.
> Cavolo è così difficile ammettere le proprie colpe?



Ciao

il punto è, secondo me, che il dubbio può divenire un nemico feroce della nostra anima.
Una scissione interna, tra il credere in sé stessi o nelle parole dell'altro. 
C'è da scegliere tra i due mali minori. Per me è fare chiarezza ... 
Meglio aver a che fare con la realtà, che con dei fantasmi ...



sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sto sperimentando da mesi la situazione ideale (ovviamente per me e in questa fase della vita) ... ognuno dei due con la sua casa i suoi spazi i suoi tempi e i suoi casini che si condividono quando si desidera farlo.


La scelta migliore. :up: Così si può rischiare di non perdersi davvero mai di vista. Che è invece esattamente quello che viene provocato dalla convivenza.


----------



## AneleElena (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il punto è, secondo me, che il dubbio può divenire un nemico feroce della nostra anima.
> Una scissione interna, tra il credere in sé stessi o nelle parole dell'altro.
> ...


Anche per me è meglio la chiarezza. 
Perché prima o poi i fantasmi del passato tornano e con essi i dubbi e le paure


----------



## AneleElena (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La scelta migliore. :up: Così si può rischiare di non perdersi davvero mai di vista. Che è invece esattamente quello che viene provocato dalla convivenza.


Come fai a non perderti di vista se si è in due case diverse?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Come fai a non perderti di vista se si è in due case diverse?


È paradossale, lo so. Ma niente più della costante presenza è capace di generare cecità e assenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma opportuno per chi?
> Nel senso, come fa un traditore a dire che IN PROFONDA ONESTA' sta scegliendo di tacere una cosa che, in questo caso, giudica un torto verso l'altro(diversamente manco penserebbe a confessare) , perchè è meglio per l'altro e non perchè è meglio PER LUI?
> Chi ha questa onestà limpida?


Non si può, é ovvio. È una scelta, come è stata quella del tradimento.
La profonda onestà  io l'ho lasciata ben prima di tradire. 
Fra l'altro, avevo già riscontrato che a parte un paio di individui totalmente specchiati in ogni ambito, questo gran valore era opportunamente coltivato solo in determinati ambiti della vita.
Ma non è questo che me l'ha fatto calpestare, come si potrebbe facilmente pensare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Omettere è meglio per se stessi nel momento in cui si sa che l'altro è improbabile che perdoni.
> Ma voi l'avete visto mai un verme che omette solo per il bene altrui? Io no, non ancora.


Non ti è piaciuto tanto il treno, vero Jon?
A parte che verme lo dici a tua sorella, un bel "ma chitteseincula" te lo dedico col cuore.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si può, é ovvio. È una scelta, come è stata quella del tradimento.
> La profonda onestà  io l'ho lasciata ben prima di tradire.
> Fra l'altro, avevo già riscontrato che a parte un paio di individui totalmente specchiati in ogni ambito, questo gran valore era opportunamente coltivato solo in determinati ambiti della vita.
> Ma non è questo che me l'ha fatto calpestare, come si potrebbe facilmente pensare.



Ciao

cosa intendi per onestà. 
Trovo che questo concetto non sia ben chiaro ai più, neanche a me a dire il vero. 
Anche le definizioni non le trovo chiare ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La scelta migliore. :up: Così si può rischiare di non perdersi davvero mai di vista. Che è invece esattamente quello che viene provocato dalla convivenza.


non credo che ci sia un migliore in assoluto. per me non c'è niente di meglio della convivenza. per me vicinanza fisica e condivisione degli spazi diventa anche condivisione della vita e tra le persone. per me.


----------



## Divì (8 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non credo che ci sia un migliore in assoluto. per me non c'è niente di meglio della convivenza. per me vicinanza fisica e condivisione degli spazi diventa anche condivisione della vita e tra le persone. per me.


Quoto.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi per onestà.
> Trovo che questo concetto non sia ben chiaro ai più, neanche a me a dire il vero.
> ...


In generale, essere onesti con se stessi significa non raccontarsi bugie, cioè per esempio non dire a se stessi convinti che si sta facendo una certa cosa per una certa ragione, quando invece la vera ragione è molto diversa, ma si fa fatica a confessarla a se stessi, perché contrasta con l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi. 
Essere onesti con gli altri non significa non raccontare bugie agli altri, ma significa lasciare sempre che gli altri possano vederci per quello che siamo, anche nelle brutture, nei lati meno piacevoli, nelle durezze, nelle imperfezioni. In sostanza è evitare travestimenti che ci abbelliscono.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In generale, essere onesti con se stessi significa non raccontarsi bugie, cioè per esempio non dire a se stessi convinti che si sta facendo una certa cosa per una certa ragione, quando invece la vera ragione è molto diversa, ma si fa fatica a confessarla a se stessi, perché contrasta con l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi.
> Essere onesti con gli altri non significa non raccontare bugie agli altri, ma significa lasciare sempre che gli altri possano vederci per quello che siamo, anche nelle brutture, nei lati meno piacevoli, nelle durezze, nelle imperfezioni. In sostanza è evitare travestimenti che ci abbelliscono.



Ciao

questa spiegazione la capisco. :up:
Grazie. La introduco nel mio thread. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non credo che ci sia un migliore in assoluto. per me non c'è niente di meglio della convivenza. per me vicinanza fisica e condivisione degli spazi diventa anche condivisione della vita e tra le persone. per me.


Non penso che sia il modo migliore in assoluto. Penso che per convivere e continuare a vedersi senza perdersi di vista ci voglia un'abilità quasi sovrumana. Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, accade un giorno che almeno uno dei due si ritrovi a svegliarsi una mattina accanto a qualcuno che non sa davvero (più) chi è, oppure che non sa chi siamo noi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi per onestà.
> Trovo che questo concetto non sia ben chiaro ai più, neanche a me a dire il vero.
> ...


Nel caso in questione io intendo: non mentire, non omettere.


----------



## passante (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non penso che sia il modo migliore in assoluto. Penso che per convivere e continuare a vedersi senza perdersi di vista ci voglia un'abilità quasi sovrumana. Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, accade un giorno che almeno uno dei due si ritrovi a svegliarsi una mattina accanto a qualcuno che non sa davvero (più) chi è, oppure che non sa chi siamo noi.


in molti casi, può essere. ma a me, per esempio, richiede più abilità stare vicini nella lontananza. 
sai quando io e Matteo siamo stati in difficoltà, quando ci siamo quasi-lasciati, il consiglio delle persone a noi vicine era invariabilmente quello di prenderci più spazi individuali, starci meno addosso (paradossalmente, tra l'altro, la percezione è che sia lui a stare addosso a me, in realtà non è così), coltivare degli interessi personali ecc. noi abbiamo fatto esattamente il contrario :blank: e ha funzionato. non ci sono regole generali.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in molti casi, può essere. ma a me, per esempio, richiede più abilità stare vicini nella lontananza.
> sai quando io e Matteo siamo stati in difficoltà, quando ci siamo quasi-lasciati, il consiglio delle persone a noi vicine era invariabilmente quello di prenderci più spazi individuali, starci meno addosso (paradossalmente, tra l'altro, la percezione è che sia lui a stare addosso a me, in realtà non è così), coltivare degli interessi personali ecc. noi abbiamo fatto esattamente il contrario :blank: e ha funzionato. non ci sono regole generali.


Probabilmente (e non sto scherzando, sia chiaro) hai una sensibilità agli ultrasuoni. Tientela stretta, perché quando si convive almeno uno dei due questa sensibilità deve averla di natura.


----------



## passante (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Probabilmente (e non sto scherzando, sia chiaro) *hai una sensibilità agli ultrasuoni*. Tientela stretta, perché quando si convive almeno uno dei due questa sensibilità deve averla di natura.


che cosa vuol dire ?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> che cosa vuol dire ?


Vuol dire accorgersi delle minime cose dell'altro, vuol dire capirlo al di là di lui stesso, vuol dire leggerlo tra le righe, saperlo interpretare e farlo con dedizione costante.


----------



## passante (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vuol dire accorgersi delle minime cose dell'altro, vuol dire capirlo al di là di lui stesso, vuol dire leggerlo tra le righe, saperlo interpretare e farlo con dedizione costante.


addirittura... no, non sono così. sono un compagno attento, ma non ho questi risultati strabilianti. grazie, però.


----------



## Carola (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In generale, essere onesti con se stessi significa non raccontarsi bugie, cioè per esempio non dire a se stessi convinti che si sta facendo una certa cosa per una certa ragione, quando invece la vera ragione è molto diversa, ma si fa fatica a confessarla a se stessi, perché contrasta con l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi.
> Essere onesti con gli altri non significa non raccontare bugie agli altri, ma significa lasciare sempre che gli altri possano vederci per quello che siamo, anche nelle brutture, nei lati meno piacevoli, nelle durezze, nelle imperfezioni. In sostanza è evitare travestimenti che ci abbelliscono.


Ecco questo spiega il mio ragionamento
Volevo che mio marito sapesse chi aveva a fianco cosa avevo fatto e potesse scegliere 

Lo so fa molto male e può sapere di uno scaricamento di coscienza ma non fu così per me 
Poi parto dal presupposto che io vorrei sapere e che quando se ne parlava ben a priori magari commentando quanto capitato ad altri
Ci siamo sempre detto  se fosse mai massima sincerità 
Poi credo che ci sia una cosa giusta e una non giusta ognuno si basa sul proprio vissuto esperienza personalità e persona che si ha di fianco 
Anche qui inutile giudicare o dire è giusto questo è ' giusto quest altro ...ogni storia e storia a se ... E soptutto ci si deve trovare in quella situazione 
----------


Che caldo che fa


----------



## Carola (8 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buone vacanze


Grazie a tutti

Le spiagge private non le reggo più
Senti i cazzi di tutti  
Anche di certi inciuci alla sapore di mare  il marito che rientra in città la moglie  con il barista ecc ecc ecc

E poi molti a spettegolare.. ahimè donne per lo più non posso difendere la categoria se ci mettiamo sappiamo essere tremende 
Dietro mio ombrellone a voce alta..
Chissà che penseranno di me con marito ricomparso dopo 1 mese in cui ero sempre sola a raggiungere i ragazzi
Mi davano già x separata lo so e a mia mamma avevo intimato il silenzio ... Lasciamole lavorare un po 'di fantasia le sciure


----------



## passante (8 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti
> 
> Le spiagge private non le reggo più
> Senti i cazzi di tutti
> ...


però non dare tanto potere a delle persone che nella tua vita non sono nessuno.


----------



## Carola (8 Agosto 2015)

Ma vah
Lo dicevo ridendo

Io avevo su le cuffie ho tolte è sentito le loro chiacchierare e x un po ho ascoltato incuriosita poi è ripartito dalla
In quanto a me fa sorridere perché non capiscono la gestione della mia coppia 
Vero anche che ogni estate in sta spiaggia ne salta una quindi si chiederanno Who is next?


----------



## passante (8 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma vah
> Lo dicevo ridendo
> 
> Io avevo su le cuffie ho tolte è sentito le loro chiacchierare e x un po ho ascoltato incuriosita poi è ripartito dalla
> ...


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ti è piaciuto tanto il treno, vero Jon?
> A parte che verme lo dici a tua sorella, un bel "ma chitteseincula" te lo dedico col cuore.


Verme era riferito a coloro che negano e omettono anche quando vedono che dall'altra parte il bisogno di sapere è di vitale importanza e il dubbio gli strazia l'anima. Sarà pure forte come espressione, ma per me in quel caso se non possiamo parlare di invertebrati allora li definirei almeno codardi.
Ma che hai, scusa?


----------



## AneleElena (8 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Verme era riferito a coloro che negano e omettono anche quando vedono che dall'altra parte il bisogno di sapere è di vitale importanza e il dubbio gli strazia l'anima. Sarà pure forte come espressione, ma per me in quel caso se non possiamo parlare di invertebrati allora li definirei almeno codardi.
> Ma che hai, scusa?


Quoto stra quoto Jon


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Quoto stra quoto Jon


Temo che qui si faccia l'errore di applicare le personali esperienze alla casistica prima ancora di valutare ed immedesimarsi  caso per caso al tradito che, per definizione, dovrebbe essere la parte lesa. Io posso capire ed essere d'accordo con chi in certi casi ritiene che omettere possa essere la scelta migliore, ma di fronte allo strazio di una persona tormentata dai dubbi non si può negargli la trasparenza e la veridicità di una confessione, attenzione, non mirata ad alleviare il suo dolore, ma tesa ad offrire informazioni utili a metabolizzare e ad accettare i fatti. Insomma, la cruda verità. La sola che potebbe rimuovere i dubbi pur lasciando posto all'amarezza e poi all'accettazione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Temo che qui si faccia l'errore di applicare le personali esperienze alla casistica prima ancora di valutare ed immedesimarsi  caso per caso al tradito che, per definizione, dovrebbe essere la parte lesa. Io posso capire ed essere d'accordo con chi in certi casi ritiene che omettere possa essere la scelta migliore, ma di fronte allo strazio di una persona tormentata dai dubbi non si può negargli la trasparenza e la veridicità di una confessione, attenzione, non mirata ad alleviare il suo dolore, ma tesa ad offrire informazioni utili a metabolizzare e ad accettare i fatti. Insomma, la cruda verità. La sola che potrebbe rimuovere i dubbi pur lasciando posto all'amarezza e poi all'accettazione.


Ma sì dipende.

Ma proprio perché dipende e si parla in generale è più opportuno non usare termini offensivi che finiscono per essere indirizzati a tutti.


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì dipende.
> 
> Ma proprio perché dipende e si parla in generale è più opportuno non usare termini offensivi che finiscono per essere indirizzati a tutti.


Vabbè, evitiamo termini coloriti. Se serve.


----------



## Horny (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da regina delle tradite (corona di lumache) dico che io ho sempre voluto sapere.
> Ma immaginavo il tradimento in modo romantico.
> Una dramma sullo stile Caterina Caselli  (v. Perdono) che portava a un approfondimento e a intimità maggiori.
> Belle balle.
> ...


E però' la fedeltà fa parte di quel gruppo di questioni,
poche, sulle quali trovo più .....logico?... pronunciarsi ex ante,
tipo la pena di morte e la distribuzione della ricchezza.
mi trovo d'accordo con jon, fatti salvi casi particolari.

e quindi tu, ex post, avresti preferito non sapere?


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> E però' la fedeltà fa parte di quel gruppo di questioni,
> poche, sulle quali trovo più .....logico?... pronunciarsi ex ante,
> tipo la pena di morte e la distribuzione della ricchezza.
> mi trovo d'accordo con jon, fatti salvi casi particolari.
> ...


Forse brunetta intendeva che il tradito potrebbe non utilizzare le confessioni nel modo giusto. Può succedere, ed infatti una volta mollata la bomba al tradito si supererebbe che sia anche in grado di gestirla. Le confessioni però non sono solo cosi semplici come l'esempio di Bru, arrivati a quel punto di confronto, due persone intelligenti, sanno benissimo estenderne il discorso alle cause più e meno interattive che hanno causato i loro problemi.

Quando cominci a navigare nella merda, se vuoi uscirne veramente, non c'è spazio per ulteriori falsità.


----------



## AneleElena (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Forse brunetta intendeva che il tradito potrebbe non utilizzare le confessioni nel modo giusto. Può succedere, ed infatti una volta mollata la bomba al tradito si supererebbe che sia anche in grado di gestirla. Le confessioni però non sono solo cosi semplici come l'esempio di Bru, arrivati a quel punto di confronto, due persone intelligenti, sanno benissimo estenderne il discorso alle cause più e meno interattive che hanno causato i loro problemi.
> 
> Quando cominci a navigare nella merda, se vuoi uscirne veramente, non c'è spazio per ulteriori falsità.


Cosa significa non utilizzare Le confessioni nel modo giusto?
Intendi una possibile vendetta? 
Personalmente ritengo che vendicarsi sia inutile, perché che soddisfazione ne ricaverei?
Se realmente sono innamorata potrei cercare di capire o almeno provarci e vedere se è possibile superare la cosa. 
Non penso sia facile ma nemmeno impossibile..


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Cosa significa non utilizzare Le confessioni nel modo giusto?
> Intendi una possibile vendetta?
> Personalmente ritengo che vendicarsi sia inutile, perché che soddisfazione ne ricaverei?
> Se realmente sono innamorata potrei cercare di capire o almeno provarci e vedere se è possibile superare la cosa.
> Non penso sia facile ma nemmeno impossibile..


No, quale vendetta. Intendo che una volta ricevute le informazioni dovute si potrebbe non avere i mezzi per elaborarle. Una volta ottenuta la disponibilità del traditore, il tradito deve essere in grado di non fossilizzarsi e, per quanto possibile, vestire anche i panni del traditore e comprendere quanto nelle sue azioni vi siano state componenti derivanti dal rapporto di coppia.

Infatti molto dipende dal background culturale e dalle capacità intellettuali dei soggetti in campo. Questo significa che certe rivelazioni non sempre si possono attuare nell'intenzione che, attraverso queste, il confronto passi ad un livello superiore e a far si che i tradimenti non saranno più la soluzione dei problemi. Insomma, se ti metti a progettare una vendetta non hai capito nulla e non sei tanto diverso dall'altro.

Si tratta di cercare di capire chi si ha a fianco e capire se vale la pena di andare avanti, il confronto basato sulla trasparenza non deve auspicare l'appianamento assicurato dei problemi, ma deve fornire i mezzi ad entrambi per migliorarsi e, se vi è la possibilità, per evolvere il rapporto. Qualora cosi non fosse, resterà pur sempre un confronto tra persone intelligenti e civili che non avranno di loro un ricordo cosi negativo come poteva essere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> E però' la fedeltà fa parte di quel gruppo di questioni,
> poche, sulle quali trovo più .....logico?... pronunciarsi ex ante,
> tipo la pena di morte e la distribuzione della ricchezza.
> mi trovo d'accordo con jon, fatti salvi casi particolari.
> ...


Il mio è un caso particolare. Avrei voluto sapere prima possibile. Tenere accanto chi non ti vuole bene, checché ne dica, e non rispetta è una condanna. Ma io avevo accanto uno psicopatico.


----------



## AneleElena (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> No, quale vendetta. Intendo che una volta ricevute le informazioni dovute si potrebbe non avere i mezzi per elaborarle. Una volta ottenuta la disponibilità del traditore, il tradito deve essere in grado di non fossilizzarsi e, per quanto possibile, vestire anche i panni del traditore e comprendere quanto nelle sue azioni vi siano state componenti derivanti dal rapporto di coppia.
> 
> Infatti molto dipende dal background culturale e dalle capacità intellettuali dei soggetti in campo. Questo significa che certe rivelazioni non sempre si possono attuare nell'intenzione che, attraverso queste, il confronto passi ad un livello superiore e a far si che i tradimenti non saranno più la soluzione dei problemi. Insomma, se ti metti a progettare una vendetta non hai capito nulla e non sei tanto diverso dall'altro.
> 
> Si tratta di cercare di capire chi si ha a fianco e capire se vale la pena di andare avanti, il confronto basato sulla trasparenza non deve auspicare l'appianamento assicurato dei problemi, ma deve fornire i mezzi ad entrambi per migliorarsi e, se vi è la possibilità, per evolvere il rapporto. Qualora cosi non fosse, resterà pur sempre un confronto tra persone intelligenti e civili che non avranno di loro un ricordo cosi negativo come poteva essere.


Sono d'accordo con te..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Forse brunetta intendeva che il tradito potrebbe non utilizzare le confessioni nel modo giusto. Può succedere, ed infatti una volta mollata la bomba al tradito si supererebbe che sia anche in grado di gestirla. Le confessioni però non sono solo cosi semplici come l'esempio di Bru, arrivati a quel punto di confronto, due persone intelligenti, sanno benissimo estenderne il discorso alle cause più e meno interattive che hanno causato i loro problemi.
> 
> Quando cominci a navigare nella merda, se vuoi uscirne veramente, non c'è spazio per ulteriori falsità.


Ho semplificato ma i sentimenti sono quelli.

Se poi il tradito si sente pure chiamato in correo si imbestialisce ancora di più.


----------



## AneleElena (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho semplificato ma i sentimenti sono quelli.
> 
> Se poi il tradito si sente pure chiamato in correo si imbestialisce ancora di più.


Certo ci sì può imbestialire ma la colpa non sta mai (o quasi) da una sola parte..


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio è un caso particolare. Avrei voluto sapere prima possibile. Tenere accanto chi non ti vuole bene, checché ne dica, e non rispetta è una condanna. Ma io avevo accanto uno psicopatico.


Sai che mi dispiace per te?
Mi dispiace che una persona simile ti abbia condizionato la vita prima, e poi averti privato di un possibile riscatto. Tu infatti sei l'esempio di quando puoi sbatterti pure a terra che tanto non ottieni un cazzo di niente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Certo ci sì può imbestialire ma la colpa non sta mai (o quasi) da una sola parte..


Infatti è colpa tua quando vieni scippata sia perché usi la borsa, sia perché l'hai lasciata in modo che potessero prenderla, sia perché non ti sei impegnata per una politica sociale più giusta e un controllo delle strade maggiore.

Sono affermazioni talmente irritanti e superficiali che non capisco perché rispondo ancora.
Presuppongono che un povero traditore sia in grado di organizzare un tradimento ma non di parlare con chi ha accanto.
I traditori qui non scrivono spesso ste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sai che mi dispiace per te?
> Mi dispiace che una persona simile ti abbia condizionato la vita prima, e poi averti privato di un possibile riscatto. Tu infatti sei l'esempio di quando puoi sbatterti pure a terra che tanto non ottieni un cazzo di niente.



Riscatto?
Io sono una delle persone migliori che conosca, non devo riscattarmi da nulla.


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riscatto?
> Io sono una delle persone migliori che conosca, non devo riscattarmi da nulla.


No, intendevo che hai dovuto sottostare a condizioni verso le quali non avevi mezzi per combattere. Attuare scelte amare per non avere altre possibilità.


----------



## AneleElena (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è colpa tua quando vieni scippata sia perché usi la borsa, sia perché l'hai lasciata in modo che potessero prenderla, sia perché non ti sei impegnata per una politica sociale più giusta e un controllo delle strade maggiore.
> 
> Sono affermazioni talmente irritanti e superficiali che non capisco perché rispondo ancora.
> Presuppongono che un povero traditore sia in grado di organizzare un tradimento ma non di parlare con chi ha accanto.
> I traditori qui non scrivono spesso ste cose.


Brunetta io non ho mai tradito fino ad ora e credimi che capisco la tua rabbia.. 
Dicevo solo che se il traditore confessa bisogna che tutti e due (traditore e tradito) si mettano in discussione


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> No, intendevo che hai dovuto sottostare a condizioni verso le quali non avevi mezzi per combattere. Attuare scelte amare per non avere altre possibilità.


Mi da che non hai capito.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Brunetta io non ho mai tradito fino ad ora e credimi che capisco la tua rabbia..
> Dicevo solo che se il traditore confessa bisogna che tutti e due (traditore e tradito) si mettano in discussione


Ho capito. Evidentemente non solo non sei stata tradita ma neanche scippata.

Io dicevo che prima si parla, dopo il traditore si smazzi i suoi problemi da solo e non scarichi responsabilità.
Certamente se ci sono problemi e se ne vuole parlare omettere di aver cercato altro fa ripartire responsabilità che il tradimento ha sbilanciato.
È anche vero che a volte si tradisce senza consapevolezze.
Ogni caso è a sé.


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Certo ci sì può imbestialire ma la colpa non sta mai (o quasi) da una sola parte..



Ciao

questa dove l'hai sentita?
Un conto sono i problemi di coppia, se ci sono. 
Un'altro conto è la decisione presa di nascosto di tradire. 


sienne


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi da che non hai capito.


Evidentemente no. E parla oh, mica sono un sensitivo.


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa dove l'hai sentita?
> Un conto sono i problemi di coppia, se ci sono.
> ...


E si, il bello è quando un traditore tenta di strumentalizzare i problemi della coppia per giustificare le proprie azioni. Quando i problemi eventuali sono venuti a galla non puoi usarli in quel modo, se hai un minimo di buon senso tenti di essere autenticamente più propositivo.

I problemi causano principalmente l'allontanamento tra le persone, le azioni che ne seguono invece distinguono nettamente gli esseri umani in base al rispetto che riescono comunque ad offrire in maniera incondizionata e a prescindere dai problemi. Non siamo tutti uguali, quindi se tenti di tirarmi dentro il tradimento, piuttosto che nei problemi, significa che non hai capito granché ed è la prova inconfutabile che si è su piani diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Evidentemente no. E parla oh, mica sono un sensitivo.


Intanto come metodo penso che dare della poveretta a chicchessia sia sbagliato, tanto più se non sei un sensitivo.

Se ho dato l'impressione della poverina che si è sciroppata tradimenti allora non mi hai mai letta. Quando ho saputo l'ho mandato alla destinazione conosciuta.


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto come metodo penso che dare della poveretta a chicchessia sia sbagliato, tanto più se non sei un sensitivo.
> 
> Se ho dato l'impressione della poverina che si è sciroppata tradimenti allora non mi hai mai letta. Quando ho saputo l'ho mandato alla destinazione conosciuta.


Io non intendevo che eri una poveretta e sprovveduta...ma che è oh.
Vabbè, chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso senza la benché minima intenzione.

So' io che so' scemo. Poveretta!.....mannaggia a me toh.


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io non intendevo che eri una poveretta e sprovveduta...ma che è oh.
> Vabbè, chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso senza la benché minima intenzione.
> 
> So' io che so' scemo. Poveretta!.....mannaggia a me toh.


Vediamo se io ho capito....
È come quando una persona viene scippata e sai che nella borsetta c'era qualcosa di prezioso cui teneva molto e lo scippatore era persona conosciuta da cui si fidava. Ora, a sentire raccontare una storia così, soprattutto se la derubata è persona di spessore che suscita stima e rispetto, io mi dispaccio. A prescindere che sono spiacevoli per chiunque anche quelli che magari non stimo e non rispetto
[emoji1]


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Vediamo se io ho capito....
> È come quando una persona viene scippata e sai che nella borsetta c'era qualcosa di prezioso cui teneva molto e lo scippatore era persona conosciuta da cui si fidava. Ora, a sentire raccontare una storia così, soprattutto se la derubata è persona di spessore che suscita stima e rispetto, io mi dispaccio. A prescindere che sono spiacevoli per chiunque anche quelli che magari non stimo e non rispetto
> [emoji1]


Divì, per favore non complichiamola. Io non ho trattato la Brunetta in questo senso. Non voglio dispacciarmi, di più, mi diffido per sempre. Chiuso.


----------



## AneleElena (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito. Evidentemente non solo non sei stata tradita ma neanche scippata.
> 
> Io dicevo che prima si parla, dopo il traditore si smazzi i suoi problemi da solo e non scarichi responsabilità.
> Certamente se ci sono problemi e se ne vuole parlare omettere di aver cercato altro fa ripartire responsabilità che il tradimento ha sbilanciato.
> ...


Brunetta sono stata tradita anche io,sia in amicizia che non in amore.. 
Certo il traditore per come la vedo io ha la maggiore "colpa" perché se la coppia sì è formata con determinati accordi,non sarebbe dovuto succedere.punto.
Poi se lo sì fa capitare allora bisognerebbe riuscire a parlarne all'altro e rivalutare ogni aspetto della coppia..


----------



## AneleElena (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Brunetta sono stata tradita anche io,sia in amicizia che non in amore..
> Certo il traditore per come la vedo io ha la maggiore "colpa" perché se la coppia sì è formata con determinati accordi,non sarebbe dovuto succedere.punto.
> Poi se lo sì fa capitare allora bisognerebbe riuscire a parlarne all'altro e rivalutare ogni aspetto della coppia..


Volevo scrivere sia in amicizia che in amore.. 
Sto t9


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io non intendevo che eri una poveretta e sprovveduta...ma che è oh.
> Vabbè, chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso senza la benché minima intenzione.
> 
> So' io che so' scemo. Poveretta!.....mannaggia a me toh.


Allora diciamo che hai sbagliato il tono tu o ho capito male io e comunque ho sbagliato il tono io.
:up:


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Divì, per favore non complichiamola. Io non ho trattato la Brunetta in questo senso. Non voglio dispacciarmi, di più, mi diffido per sempre. Chiuso.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  per carità


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Brunetta sono stata tradita anche io,*sia in amicizia che non in amore.. *
> Certo il traditore per come la vedo io ha la maggiore "colpa" perché se la coppia sì è formata con determinati accordi,non sarebbe dovuto succedere.punto.
> Poi se lo sì fa capitare allora bisognerebbe riuscire a parlarne all'altro e rivalutare ogni aspetto della coppia..


Cioè anche in amore o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere sia in amicizia che in amore..
> Sto t9


Ah, ok.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riscatto?
> *Io sono una delle persone migliori che conosca*, non devo riscattarmi da nulla.


..

Ti prendo a testate.


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che hai sbagliato il tono tu o ho capito male io e comunque ho sbagliato il tono io.
> :up:


I toni purtroppo non passano, si fraintendono. Volevo solo dire che mi dispiaceva. Ti prego, non rispondere.


----------



## JON (9 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  per carità


Eh, questo non è niente......mo' che torna la Matraini vedi che mazzate.


----------



## feather (10 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti prendo a testate.


Apprezzi di più la falsa modestia?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Apprezzi di più la falsa modestia?


Dovrei flagellarmi per i miei peccati.


----------



## feather (10 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrei flagellarmi per i miei peccati.


Spero anche tu ti senta tremendamente cattiva.


----------



## feather (10 Agosto 2015)

Eventualmente puoi provare il nuovo e rivoluzionario cilicio USB


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Spero anche tu ti senta tremendamente cattiva.





feather ha detto:


> Eventualmente puoi provare il nuovo e rivoluzionario cilicio USB
> 
> View attachment 10643


Quando sono tentata da Giannini.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Apprezzi di più la falsa modestia?


Non apprezzo un cazzo di nulla e soprattutto non apprezzo la scemenza.


----------



## Darty (3 Settembre 2015)

*Ciao*



mora83 ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora Tutti ma proprio Tutti di questa bellissima discussione.
> E' stata preziosissima per me, davvero.
> Ora iniziano le mie meritate ferie.
> Non so quanto riuscirò a collegarmi e a partecipare al forum in queste 3 settimane quindi ci tenevo a salutarvi e augurarvi buona estate!
> ...


Ciao Mora, come sono andate le vacanze? Si è dato una svegliata il tuo compagno?


----------



## mora83 (4 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Mora, come sono andate le vacanze? Si è dato una svegliata il tuo compagno?


Ciao Darty,
le vacanze sono andate in effetti molto bene e gli slanci di mio marito verso la mia persona sembra rispondano ad una sola prospettiva, ossia "facciamo un figlio" ...cosa che però al momento lui continua con insistenza a chiedere e io con fermezza a rifiutare e ovviamente non per la maternità in quanto tale ma per il fatto che esigo di funzionare prima come coppia e solo eventualmente come famiglia.
Ad ogni modo è tornata un po' di serenità e me la tengo stretta.


----------



## Darty (4 Settembre 2015)

*Mora*



mora83 ha detto:


> Ciao Darty,
> le vacanze sono andate in effetti molto bene e gli slanci di mio marito verso la mia persona sembra rispondano ad una sola prospettiva, ossia "facciamo un figlio" ...cosa che però al momento lui continua con insistenza a chiedere e io con fermezza a rifiutare e ovviamente non per la maternità in quanto tale ma per il fatto che esigo di funzionare prima come coppia e solo eventualmente come famiglia.
> Ad ogni modo è tornata un po' di serenità e me la tengo stretta.


Ciao! Mi fa piacere che tu abbia ritrovato un po’ di serenità. E’ un buon punto di partenza per provare a sistemare la situazione. Per il grande passo…il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## mora83 (4 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao! Mi fa piacere che tu abbia ritrovato un po’ di serenità. E’ un buon punto di partenza per provare a sistemare la situazione. Per il grande passo…il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. In bocca al lupo!


Grazie! ci provo e ci riprovo, ci combatto e ci lavoro sù...e questa estate quanto meni mi ha portato la piena consapevolezza di chi sono e cosa voglio. So che con mio marito ce la possiamo fare anche se non ho più il terrore della eventuale separazione e forse ora  farcela potrebbe essere più semplice proprio perchè i miei obiettivi e le mia consapevolezza sono più chiari.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Grazie! ci provo e ci riprovo, ci combatto e ci lavoro sù...e questa estate quanto meni mi ha portato la piena consapevolezza di chi sono e cosa voglio. So che con mio marito ce la possiamo fare anche se non ho più il terrore della eventuale separazione e forse ora  farcela potrebbe essere più semplice proprio perchè i miei obiettivi e le mia consapevolezza sono più chiari.


Gli hai detto chiaro e tondo cosa vuoi principalmente?


----------



## Lollone (24 Settembre 2015)

Avevo letto, più su, un meraviglioso "cambia manico"...
Ed è vero! Come dicono gli Alpini: "Discorsi Curti e luganeghe longhe!"
Goditela, sta vita!


----------

